# What Do You Have Incoming?? Part III >>>



## kiwidj

I've been looking for this Frog for a while now. Was lucky to spot a good deal on one just the other day. Kiwi shoots and he scores! 










Also, I'll be picking up this publication later today...









:-!


----------



## apnk

DW5600SN for me


----------



## LUW

Jason.
b-)


----------



## greg1491

Band, bezel, and gasket to restore my DW-5700.


----------



## azpops

I've got a Band n' bezel set, and another band for my GWF-1000.


----------



## pam312

Congrats on your new purchase! I might get another RAF for a keeper... lol


----------



## Mike Hughes

one of these bad boys!


----------



## kiwidj

Look out... another Frog on the way...









:-!


----------



## Iqbal624

Mike Hughes said:


> one of these bad boys!


Mind me asking where you scored that one? 

I have a gx56-1a (black and red King)


----------



## corfeld

Picked up a GD100MS from a fellow forum member. Fingers crossed that it gets here nice and quickly before I buy something else to satiate that need for another watch.


----------



## AKB

My first G is arriving at the end of this week. A GXW-56. Now I want a bunch of these in different colors.










AKB


----------



## Piowa

Stormtrooper









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tretton

GW-M5610BC is coming from UK! Should be here next week. Can't wait.


----------



## JuanAlberto

GWX8900B-7 ;-)


----------



## psweeting

Bit the bullet and gone for one of these, GW-A1000RAF


----------



## kiwidj

psweeting said:


> Bit the bullet and gone for one of these, GW-A1000RAF
> 
> View attachment 797860


Grats PS! You gonna love it. :-!


----------



## Chrisek

You are really gonna love it. Congrats.


----------



## Mike8008

I jealous. I wish I could find a place in Canada that had a better selection.


----------



## kiwidj

Chrisek said:


> You are really gonna love it. Congrats.


Umm.. thanks, I think... :roll:

Anyway, it just arrived yesterday evening. Won't be wearing it today tho as I'm at the office.

Quick pic...









:-!


----------



## swingminx

Made an order of this one today. I have wanted this for over a year now!


----------



## GShockMe

Couple of my dream vintages:

DW5400C-9 (actually it arrived yesterday).








GM-100VB-9JF


----------



## kiwidj

Another G mag on the way...


----------



## jun0

I just had a package arrive to my office. I will post up the pictures of the contents when I get home tonight.


----------



## jun0

Here is what arrived at my office today, finally picked up a Jason (G001RF-9DR). I love this color scheme:


----------



## kiwidj

Congrats on the Jason! Dig that funky color scheme. :-!

Btw, the Book of G-Shock I ordered has arrived...









I'll probably post pics of the 'good stuff' this weekend.

:-!


----------



## evritis

CASIO G-SHOCK GR-8900-1ER AND G-7800B-8


----------



## Coolio*

This is @ my post office right now and should be delivered to my house by tomorrow or Monday:

Seiko SNZF45 "Baby White Monster".









These 2 are in my shopping cart and ready for me to checkout which should be by Monday):

G9000MX4.









GW6900A9.









I'm trying to add some color to my humble collection. :-d


----------



## stockae92

Waiting for my GWM5610


----------



## Dead and Dancing

Just arrived today, very happy with it!


----------



## stpete

I foolishly had a few watches sent surface mail from Japan. It's been 5 weeks so far :roll:. I bought a couple others and had them shipped EMS a couple weeks later and they have been here for a week or so. 
In the mean time, I bought a DW-5600C from the sales forum yesterday.


----------



## Bosox

I bought the GW-3000BD black bracelet for my GW-3000BB from Casio sales and service. On its way now!


----------



## tomd1107

Coolio* said:


> This is @ my post office right now and should be delivered to my house by tomorrow or Monday:
> 
> Seiko SNZF45 "Baby White Monster".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 are in my shopping cart and ready for me to checkout which should be by Monday):
> 
> G9000MX4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW6900A9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to add some color to my humble collection. :-d


Where did you find the GW6900A-9? I've been looking around for one...Trying to add some color to my collection also which is why I have a G6900A-7 on the way from Amazon for $65, great deal if you ask me. Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## ebo hud

picked up a GW-530A for $45 today from my watch guy in NJ. awesome watch.


----------



## Bosox

Got this gem on the way! I've been waiting a long time for this one to pop up! (sellers pic)


----------



## Mike8008




----------



## opawlows

I recently received my 5600BB-1 and G6900KG-3, now have a GLX150-4 enroute!


----------



## mf6532

G 9300-1, i wish it is a japan made.


----------



## mush

opawlows said:


> *I recently received my 5600BB-1* and G6900KG-3, now have a GLX150-4 enroute!


bought my first gshock (DW6900HM-2) about a month ago, ordered a 5600bb yesterday
this all started when i bought my first rolex 2 months ago


----------



## TedDotCom

Sellers pic: DW-5600EG







Sellers pic: GA120-1A

*A DW-5600CS, a G-7500-1V, and others... *

This is my second post in the forum. I'm so proud to be in an elite group of G-Shock enthusiasts.


----------



## ero1991

Waiting for the GW A1000-1AJF to ship from Japan!!
I actually like this better than the limited RAF model because of the red highlights...maybe it's just me.


----------



## kiwidj

mush said:


> bought my first gshock (DW6900HM-2) about a month ago, ordered a 5600bb yesterday
> this all started when i bought my first rolex 2 months ago


Congrats on the new purchases! Hope to see some pics soon.

Btw, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Shocker

*Finally *found spare resin for the GW-204K-9:


----------



## Kronos

I like blue G's for those times I want to move beyond basic black but not to bright colors. 

Only incoming watch at the moment is a DW-6900HM-2 to add a bit more blue to the fold.


----------



## Johnnybrera

On it's way... a GX-56GB-1ER


----------



## opawlows

DW-6900-HM2 is a beauty! I picked one up about a month ago as well!

Here's mine:


----------



## EBD

I finally have my Rise man G9200-1 coming in. Hopefully it's the color I ordered... I've read some sketchy things about the seller! After the fact of course.


Should be here Wednesday!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## musik14

I have a G6900GR-3 coming in hopefully this week. I'll post pics as soon as I get my hands on it!


----------



## Coolio*

OK, these 2 are officially on the way:

G9000MX4 & GW6900A9.












tomd1107 said:


> Where did you find the GW6900A-9? I've been looking around for one...Trying to add some color to my collection also which is why I have a G6900A-7 on the way from Amazon for $65, great deal if you ask me. Should be here Tuesday.


I'll let you know when I get it. Took a chance and I don't wanna give you a bogus retailer.


----------



## LUW

A mod should lock the old thread. We have two _"What Do You Have Incoming??"_ threads active at the moment.


----------



## Spoonbb1

A second grail!


----------



## Shocker

Spoonbb1 said:


> A second grail!
> View attachment 806425


Congrats, enormous size difference between the 5xxx and GWF-1000! Enjoy!


----------



## Coolio*

GW6900A9 on 1st, G9000MX4 up to bat... and on deck is the GX56-4. ;-)


----------



## GShockMe

Just ordered DW5600EV-1V as a replacement of DW5600EB-1V that I shouldn't let go (I have the blue and grey variants). Also waiting for lots of great G's with some that I've been seeking for a long time: G5500TS, G-9000R, DW-002 Skyline GT R, G-001ST Stussy Jason (not really like Jason, but why not?). Lastly GW3000M has arrived with quick delivery from Spain.







































Pictures credit: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6


----------



## Spoonbb1

Shocker said:


> Congrats, enormous size difference between the 5xxx and GWF-1000! Enjoy!


Thanks Shocker! I guess I downgraded lol! Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## kiwidj

Found a very good deal on this Red Hot Frog, and naturally, I pulled the trigger...









Should be here in a few days. Cannot bloody WAIT!!

Of course, more pics upon arrival...

:-!


----------



## Spoonbb1

kiwidj said:


> Found a very good deal on this Red Hot Frog, and naturally, I pulled the trigger...
> 
> View attachment 807029
> 
> 
> Should be here in a few days. Cannot bloody WAIT!!
> 
> Of course, more pics upon arrival...
> 
> :-!


Congrats kiwidj! Is that the actual pic of your frog?


----------



## kiwidj

Spoonbb1 said:


> Congrats kiwidj! Is that the actual pic of your frog?


Thanks Spoon. Seller's pic. More of my own when it arrives.


----------



## Robbi Laurenson

Hey, Kiwi, I'm losing track of your frogs now...time to put 'em in your sig .


----------



## angrypossum

I finally cannot resist the look of the GF8250ER-2 and ordered one yesterday
By the way, does anyone know what's the difference between GF8250ER-2 and GF8250ER-2JR? 
Does the JR mean Japan-only? Does this mean that there are two versions of this model, the Japan-only JR model and the international version?


----------



## tgdtown

angrypossum said:


> I finally cannot resist the look of the GF8250ER-2 and ordered one yesterday
> By the way, does anyone know what's the difference between GF8250ER-2 and GF8250ER-2JR?
> Does the JR mean Japan-only? Does this mean that there are two versions of this model, the Japan-only JR model and the international version?
> 
> View attachment 807403


Me too, just order from Amazon, I could not pass up the great price..... I'm curious to know how much did you pay. I paI'd 353.00. Here's the link.

Amazon.com: Casio - G-Shock - Frogman Earth Series Watch - Grey/Navy - GF8250ER-2: Casio: Watches


----------



## tgdtown

Spoonbb1 said:


> Congrats kiwidj! Is that the actual pic of your frog?


Please let us know how much and where did you get the Red Frog?


----------



## Golazzo

tgdtown said:


> Me too, just order from Amazon, I could not pass up the great price..... I'm curious to know how much did you pay. I paI'd 353.00. Here's the link.
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio - G-Shock - Frogman Earth Series Watch - Grey/Navy - GF8250ER-2: Casio: Watches


I paid £264 GBP


----------



## angrypossum

tgdtown said:


> Me too, just order from Amazon, I could not pass up the great price..... I'm curious to know how much did you pay. I paI'd 353.00. Here's the link.
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio - G-Shock - Frogman Earth Series Watch - Grey/Navy - GF8250ER-2: Casio: Watches


WOW, that's indeed a great price. 
Amazon don't ship internationally right? 
I ordered mine from a Japanese seller, I think it probably cost me around 440 in total, hopefully the Australian government won't throw a tax on that. 
Can't wait to receive it next week!


----------



## Spoonbb1

tgdtown said:


> Me too, just order from Amazon, I could not pass up the great price..... I'm curious to know how much did you pay. I paI'd 353.00. Here's the link.
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio - G-Shock - Frogman Earth Series Watch - Grey/Navy - GF8250ER-2: Casio: Watches


Me too! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Spoonbb1

Oh and this one!


----------



## angrypossum

I bought one around mid-August as well (not a limited edition one like yours though), I like the look a lot, but unlike some other g-shockers, I don't find it all that comfortable so I don't wear it that often.
I guess it's because it's winter here, and wearing this watch with a thick jacket on is a pretty annoying thing: you either have to roll up your sleeve a bit, and ended up having your sleeve constantly pushing your watch against your wrist (irritating and sort of painful), or you have to keep it inside the sleeve (which is not ideal because this watch is, um, bulky would be an understatement)


----------



## tgdtown

angrypossum said:


> WOW, that's indeed a great price.
> Amazon don't ship internationally right?
> I ordered mine from a Japanese seller, I think it probably cost me around 440 in total, hopefully the Australian government won't throw a tax on that.
> Can't wait to receive it next week!


Not sure if they do.... I selected 4-5 days and it was free shipping to Dallas, TX... can't wait...


----------



## Nicksoft

I'm waiting for my very first g-shock, *AWG-M100B-1AER *


----------



## Rufioprc88

I have that one to, I paid $344.00 with shipping to Puerto Rico. I was amazed at the price and had to pull the triger. This is going to be my first frogman so I'm very excited!!! Can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## kiwidj

Getting a new module for my G-Python 6100. Needed a replacement as I snapped the latch on the battery release when I was trying to do the change. o|


----------



## psweeting

I've been pretty good at thinning my herd down lately but temptation came in the shape of this...









New, old stock.


----------



## kiwidj

psweeting said:


> I've been pretty good at thinning my herd down lately but temptation came in the shape of this...
> 
> View attachment 810242
> 
> 
> New, old stock.


Congrats mate! Great find. IMO, that's the best looking white G of them all. And I _do_ mean that... :-!


----------



## Alpoyoz

psweeting said:


> I've been pretty good at thinning my herd down lately but temptation came in the shape of this...
> 
> View attachment 810242
> 
> 
> New, old stock.


This is a nice frogman. Kinda hard to get nowadays. Glad u got it |>.


----------



## Feisar

3 of 4 (Guess which one ;-))) 30th Anniversaries arriving this month: GW-9330A-4JR, GF-8230A-4JR, GA-110EH-8AJR


----------



## Alpoyoz

I guess it will be the ga-110 ;-).


----------



## ** G-SHOCK DISCIPLE **

Whats up G-Shock aficionados ??

I am (brand)new here on this forum and i have ordered today from a website in Japan 
a new & unworn Mudman DW-8400 Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 as a little present for my on coming B-day this month
i am extremely stocked that i very soon gonna own my 1st Limited Edtion JDM Casio DW-8400 G-Shock 
i cant wait till the day comes that i can wear it on my wrist with a matching polo and Nikes
Def planning to purchase more blue G-Shocks in the future to expand my collection like
the Stussy, Mr Cartoon ,the star of life guard and the Tetsujin 28 since blue is my all time fav colour


----------



## Coolio*

OK, I waited too long on the G9000MX4 and stock ran out. So I just ordered the "King" in orange (GX56-4).










I'm hoping this will be every bit as big, bold and glorious as I expect it to be.


----------



## Chrisek

Great pickup coolio. I NEED one of those.


----------



## SteveFromNY

OMG- i found my next watch!


AKB said:


> My first G is arriving at the end of this week. A GXW-56. Now I want a bunch of these in different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKB


----------



## Mike Hughes

nothing on order yet but the ga110 eh will be!


----------



## tgdtown

Spoonbb1 said:


> Me too! Thanks for the link!
> 
> View attachment 808761


Indeed & enjoy!


----------



## idontusepicks

A G-5600KG-3 to add to the 5600 collection


----------



## Bosox

Got a green muddie on its way!







(sellers pic)


----------



## psweeting

Gave in yet again...GW-6900KG


----------



## Chrisek

There will be a theme for my purchases this month. It isn't aviator, and it isn't frog. Can you guess based on what i've already got coming?

























And a couple more later this month. And one that doesn't fit. Looking like a fun month.


----------



## G-Shock Absorber

Waiting for some black putty which I plan to use to mod the bezel on my Antman.


----------



## GS_Leng

The orange King?



Chrisek said:


> There will be a theme for my purchases this month. It isn't aviator, and it isn't frog. Can you guess based on what i've already got coming?


---


----------



## Chrisek

Definitely! I think of it as the MIRO king myself. And then there is MIRO Jr. Later this month.


----------



## Coolio*

Chrisek said:


> Great pickup coolio. I NEED one of those.





Chrisek said:


> There will be a theme for my purchases this month. It isn't aviator, and it isn't frog. Can you guess based on what i've already got coming?
> 
> And a couple more later this month. And one that doesn't fit. Looking like a fun month.





GS_Leng said:


> The orange King?





Chrisek said:


> Definitely! I think of it as the MIRO king myself. And then there is MIRO Jr. Later this month.


HaHaa, Chrisek... that didn't take long. ;-) :-!


----------



## psweeting

If these next three purchases actually come through from Japan as NOS I'll be chuffed...


----------



## Shocker

psweeting said:


> If these next three purchases actually come through from Japan as NOS I'll be chuffed...
> View attachment 812709


Another DQM, P? Or did you miss the one you sold?


----------



## psweeting

Shocker said:


> Another DQM, P? Or did you miss the one you sold?


Nope, another. This one's for (attempted) swaps if I get my hands on it.


----------



## kiwidj

** G-SHOCK DISCIPLE ** said:


> Whats up G-Shock aficionados ??
> 
> I am (brand)new here on this forum and i have ordered today from a website in Japan
> a new & unworn Mudman DW-8400 Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 as a little present for my on coming B-day this month
> i am extremely stocked that i very soon gonna own my 1st Limited Edtion JDM Casio DW-8400 G-Shock
> i cant wait till the day comes that i can wear it on my wrist with a matching polo and Nikes
> Def planning to purchase more blue G-Shocks in the future to expand my collection like
> the Stussy, Mr Cartoon ,the star of life guard and the Tetsujin 28 since blue is my all time fav colour


Wow! Nice find. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## DarkImpurity

G-1400-1A Came in.


----------



## NOLABrad

This should be here by saturday!


----------



## Nightshift

Holy crap. skyline themed 6900? /drool NICE FIND!


----------



## Alpoyoz

NOLABrad said:


> This should be here by saturday!


nice green collection u got there. congratulation! |>


----------



## ** G-SHOCK DISCIPLE **

thanx for your comment man :-!
those pictures i borrowed from a US only eBay auction that got them listed for 600 dollar BIN
i took them because the pictures look better then the pictures from the auction from japan yahoo lol
but i found mine on japan yahoo auctions for 345 dollar shipped with all the fees included 
thats a very huge difference in price imo compared to the US only ebay auction
tried to find the eBay auction from the DW-8400 GT-R R34 but its already removed, probably already sold i think

Ì¤»ÈÍÑ ´°ÉÊ ¥Þ¥Ã¥É¥Þ¥ó ¥¹¥«¥¤¥é¥¤¥ó GT-R ¥³¥ì¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó R34 - Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó

(and btw why doesnt my avatar dont work, do i need to reach a certain post count before my avatar get activated ?)


----------



## MiguelAyako

I have been wanting this one pretty bad...

DW6900NB-3 Always wanted a green G my first one


----------



## Jamiemn

Just arrived today from GStock in Spain, very happy with the price and service from Adan there...


----------



## edogg534

Stormtrooperrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bosox

I got a Stormtrooper on its way too!


----------



## NOLABrad

thanks Alpoyoz,
i'm pretty excited about adding a green to my collection!


----------



## angrypossum

Just found one of these in amazing condition, and couldn't help but ordered it.
DW-9200K-9BT!
Hopefully I'll get in early next week!
p.s. this is not really a limited edition as some like to claim right?


----------



## Alpoyoz

NOLABrad said:


> thanks Alpoyoz,
> i'm pretty excited about adding a green to my collection!


maybe the green collection 5600 come next? 

angrypossum - the band had turn yellow @ still in original color? its difficult to find the original color band by its age..


----------



## angrypossum

unfortunately it is a little bit yellow, but one of the better fews I've seen.
I am struggling to decide if I should wear this or not, and I guess this little tint of yellow would help the "let's wear it side," which isn't so bad I guess 









I found someone selling one that looks amazing though, very little yellowing, if any
but he is charging a hefty price, so I didn't go for it
CASIO G-SHOCK DW-9200K-9BT Dolphin & Whale Special Limited Edition Dead stock JP | eBay


----------



## GShockMe

I manage to let many Gs go. But many are also incoming.

GW6900BC, GW9000A, DW56RTB-7, GWM5610B, G7900MS-3.


----------



## Spoonbb1

GShockMe said:


> I manage to let many Gs go. But many are also incoming.
> 
> GW6900BC, GW9000A, DW56RTB-7, GWM5610B, G7900MS-3.
> 
> View attachment 814765
> View attachment 814767
> View attachment 814768
> 
> View attachment 814785
> View attachment 814782


Hey Gshockme where did you find that GW-9000A? Would love to find one brand new.


----------



## tgdtown

tgdtown said:


> Me too, just order from Amazon, I could not pass up the great price..... I'm curious to know how much did you pay. I paI'd 353.00. Here's the link.
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio - G-Shock - Frogman Earth Series Watch - Grey/Navy - GF8250ER-2: Casio: Watches


TGIF... The ship just set it's






!!!


----------



## GShockMe

Spoonbb1 said:


> Hey Gshockme where did you find that GW-9000A? Would love to find one brand new.


Ebay. Patience pays off. Actually there is one on listing now (new).


----------



## TedDotCom

DW-56RTB








GLX-150-7A

Cant wait!


----------



## Spoonbb1

GShockMe said:


> Ebay. Patience pays off. Actually there is one on listing now (new).


Thank you sir!


----------



## kiwidj

DarkImpurity said:


> G-1400-1A Came in.


Nice one, mate! Congrats and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Alpoyoz

angrypossum - i think its better if u use it as the color will turn yellowish although u keep it unused. later the dying process will be fun. :-!


----------



## angrypossum

Alpoyoz said:


> angrypossum - i think its better if u use it as the color will turn yellowish although u keep it unused. later the dying process will be fun. :-!


Yeah I agree. I'm already pondering on what colour I should dye it eventually. haha.
On yellowing resin, I thought if one keeps the watch from the sun, it wouldn't turn yellow?
This is actually my first jelly watch, so I've got no idea how quickly the process of yellowing is.. I am guessing the brutality of the Australian sun is not going to be particularly helpful, so I should be expecting it pretty soon.


----------



## kiwidj

Just ordered one of these from Amazon...


----------



## kiwidj

And this Frank151 G-Shock Book arrived today....









b-)


----------



## kiwidj

Update: The Red Frog is finally on its way. Tracking it now.
Man, I hate slack-arse sellers....:rodekaart


----------



## benvh

I've been wanting a classic square G-Shock and I settled on the DW-5600EG-9V. Placed my eBay order today. Figured I would go with the gold version as it's a little less common. Also, I can always get the DW5600E-1V later for another 40 bucks :-!

Ben


----------



## jun0

Just pulled the trigger on something that I have been watching for a few weeks. I am not going to spill the beans on which model it is until it arrives. Hopefully it arrives in its quoted time since I did order it from the same store where I purchased my Army Green GX56. However this time, I paid for shipping.


----------



## SupaPictave

G-Shocks are like Pokemons : you gotta catch'em all...
Just ordered this : 







I'm not sure about the next one yet...


----------



## psweeting

This stunning GW-203K red jelly ICERC Frog. Pic isn't the greatest but it was worth a gamble.


----------



## angrypossum

very impressive, where did you manage to find this beauty?
full of jealousy now
congratulations! :-!



psweeting said:


> This stunning GW-203K red jelly ICERC Frog. Pic isn't the greatest but it was worth a gamble.
> 
> View attachment 817771


----------



## dean0070_8

casio mr-g 200 t


----------



## psweeting

angrypossum said:


> very impressive, where did you manage to find this beauty?
> full of jealousy now
> congratulations! :-!


It's from Yahoo Japan. The bidding was really odd though. I was outbid by a large amount but after the auction I got an email that I had won. I don't know how easy it is to retract bids but I guess that's what they did. Lucky me.


----------



## azpops

:-x :-x :-x :-x :-x

OK, ok, Geeez! U guys are NO fun! This one!


----------



## Chrisek

Right on azpops! And are you gonna be a distributor for the dehydrated h2o?


----------



## Longshot_34

Casio Stealthy Black Military Mudman - Mud & Dirt Resistant - BROKEN band | eBay

Been eyeballing these two models for a while now. Local guy at Carquest has the Gd-100 and it tempts me every time I go in for parts. Figured at the prices I could risk each. I already have a band for mudman in my box of parts from a failed project.


----------



## Nike23

man...i ordered this on friday, store is in NY im in cali, and there using first class mail..i CANT WAIT to get this, as it will be my first gshock!!

any idea how long it will take!?!?!? i keep refreshing the usps page for an update but nothing! lol


----------



## GS_Leng

This! (If the site is legit )









---


----------



## Chrisek

Confirmed purchase this morning. Not actual photo:


----------



## comeoutpunching

Both of these are on the way!


----------



## watchhog

This is my first but not last


----------



## jun0

Now that it has shipped, I'll spill the beans. I pulled the trigger and picked up this. Expedited shipping as well so I am hoping it will be here by the end of the week although it is shipping USPS from the same company I got my Army Green GX-56 from.


----------



## Longshot_34




----------



## isezumi

comeoutpunching said:


> Both of these are on the way!


What model is the blue one?


----------



## kiwidj

Just came home to find it has finally arrived! :-!

Will post pics soon in an official 'New Arrival Post'. I'm knackered, long day. Time for this Kiwi to hit the nest...


----------



## comeoutpunching

isezumi said:


> What model is the blue one?


gw-400cdj-2jf


----------



## GShockMe

Unexpected find on the bay. I used to have this DW9200K but flipped it because the jelly band and bezel turned yellow badly (hate it!). But with the recent project nudity trends (1, 2, 3), I have a new idea for it. Naked DW9200K with leather band? Oh.. I also have another GM-100D-9 incoming from HK. The backlight image may be NSFW so I won't show it.

Picture coutsery of KF


----------



## Mattias

One edifice EFA-120L And one G-Shock 7710-ER


----------



## Mike Hughes

a GA110 HC 6


----------



## Chrisek

Finally completing the sets. Should be here next week.

















Updates to come. :beer:


----------



## TedDotCom

My 5600 collection is getting larger...

Adding the GLX-5600A-3CR to the herd:


----------



## psweeting

Missed out on the Collette Alife 5600 last week so consoled myself with one of these;


----------



## unsub073

My first G-Shock on the way.


----------



## kandyredcoi

thanks Amazon lol


----------



## Watch_Junky

Just ordered this for the lady

Baby G Frogman BGW-100








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine

I've wanted one of these for ages, but finally got around to ordering it today. The digital which highlights a hole in Casio's line-up.


----------



## kandyredcoi

came home with me last night


----------



## Feisar

GA-110EH incoming from Japan, first of the 5 30th Anniversaries and G-Shock No. 75 in the collection.


----------



## GS_Leng

Can't wait to see the photos after your new pieces arrive, Feisar. Do post some shots when you can!



Feisar said:


> GA-110EH incoming from Japan, first of the 5 30th Anniversaries and G-Shock No. 75 in the collection.


----------



## Chrisek

Right on Feisar! Love that watch.


----------



## kandyredcoi

recently unboxed


----------



## MrSicEm

DW-8201WC-8T WCCS Frogman!









Thanks StPete!


----------



## angrypossum

Good one! Congratulations.
I've been looking for one myself. Haven't been able to find one at a reasonable price yet.



MrSicEm said:


> DW-8201WC-8T WCCS Frogman!
> 
> View attachment 821831
> 
> 
> Thanks StPete!


----------



## psweeting

My first 5600C ; DW-5600C-9V. No mention of whether or not the light works and the case-back photo doesn't show if it has the correct 691 module in it.


----------



## MrSicEm

angrypossum said:


> Good one! Congratulations.
> I've been looking for one myself. Haven't been able to find one at a reasonable price yet.


Thanks! 
Could not pass up the deal!


----------



## watchhog

Snagged my first Frog DW-8200F-4JR


----------



## psweeting

Another fairly rare Frogman gamble. Pics looked fine but it was rated a 'B' grade. GW-201NT-1JF (Couldn't get seller's pics as hosted with a Java app)


----------



## angrypossum

Ah so you are the one who won the bid on eBay earlier?
I was paying close attention to it, was going to make a move at the closing stage, then I got distracted..... 
congratulations! 


watchhog said:


> Snagged my first Frog DW-8200F-4JR
> View attachment 822416


----------



## watchhog

angrypossum said:


> Ah so you are the one who won the bid on eBay earlier?
> I was paying close attention to it, was going to make a move at the closing stage, then I got distracted.....
> congratulations!


Yeah that was me id say it would be the only frog ill purchase.Just hope i didnt pay to much.


----------



## Fer Guzman

MRG-7600D


----------



## GS_Leng

That looks fantastic!!!



Fer Guzman said:


> MRG-7600D


----------



## Fer Guzman

Thanks, I had to sell a couple of watches to get it so I eagerly await to see it haha.


----------



## kandyredcoi

dw5600e-1v and dw6900 - yes nothing special, but im gonna get into doing some mods, so why not try it on one of the cheaper/basic models first to see how it goes

wish me luck 

(no need for stock photos, maybe ill post em up when i start getting into the "mods")


----------



## TedDotCom

My first Mudman. 
Kinda late into the game...but better late than never!








And my 4th G-Rescue...a G7900A-4


----------



## Johnnybrera

My G-9000MC-8 is on it's way to me....

























These are the foto's from the seller....


----------



## Mike Hughes

oh yeah


----------



## Johnnybrera

Just bought my first Frogman... GW-200 Z-1JF Final Frogman


----------



## ero1991

I just ordered the 6900 in military green off ebay!
Couldn't help but pay extra for the expedited shipping:-d


----------



## GShockMe

Yes! MRG-130 and GS1300B


----------



## kandyredcoi

debating on GA110RF or G9200ER ... both available locally ... help me decide, ladies and gents ... the price difference is not an issue


----------



## Shocker

kandyredcoi said:


> debating on GA110RF or G9200ER ... both available locally ... help me decide, ladies and gents ... the price difference is not an issue


9200ER riseman without any doubt. The GA110RF bezel almost looks fake


----------



## TedDotCom

Agh! I gotta stop buying G-Shocks!








GR7900KG-3...I love everything about this, the colorway, the reverse LCD and the size...

My recent acquisition of the excellent G-7900A-4 made me get this beaut.


----------



## psweeting

I've gone a little Evangelion mad, got the red Asuka DW-6900 incoming and a couple of other bits of merchandise.


----------



## GShockMe

kandyredcoi said:


> debating on GA110RF or G9200ER ... both available locally ... help me decide, ladies and gents ... the price difference is not an issue


G9200ER all the way.


----------



## psweeting

A pretty used one of these Jam Home Made X Ships Jet Blue X Casio Mickey Mouse DW-5600VT


----------



## musik14

I can FINALLY say that I have the burning red 6900 coming in. I have had my eye on this particular model since I started collecting Gs. Found a cheaper one on Yahoo Japan and went for it. I'll post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Mike Hughes

ebay £39 posted! oh yeah


----------



## kiwidj

The hunt for this baby is over....









:-!


----------



## Burgosgts

A GA-110HC-2AER, GLX-150-7DR & a stormtrooper


----------



## kandyredcoi

working on a dw6930 ... wish me luck


----------



## dumberdrummer

No sooner after I just received the Riseman G9200ER-3, did I decide to pull the trigger on a Gulfman GR9110ER-2DR that I found on Amazon for under $195. This needs to stop before my gf leaves me, LOL!!!


----------



## kandyredcoi

^nice pick up, im also in the process of putting together my men in military colors set, slowly but surely so wifey doesnt throw a SH17 FIT !!!! 

edit: DW6930 on its way ... MIMC set is next on the list


----------



## psweeting

kiwidj said:


> The hunt for this baby is over....
> 
> View attachment 828723
> 
> 
> :-!


Excellent, I'm Riseman free currently and it's between this or the Love the Earth one.


----------



## psweeting

Two incoming; one an impulse purchase, Men in Dark Purple Riseman that probably needs a new bezel;









and one G-Shock that I never thought I'd get my hands on due to its rarity and cost; GW-300FJ Evangelion EVA-00 (actual pics)

















Just found one of these in stock on-line too -


----------



## Johnnybrera

Still waiting for my Final Frogman... 10 days now. Does anybody know how long a delivery takes form Japan to Germany or Holland or an other place in Europe?


----------



## Fer Guzman

I bought an mrg-7600D and an MRG-8100B together. Back in August neither was available at the factory, which is odd since I didn't think they would be flying off the shelves. Anyways I got the 7600d and did not expect the 8100b until late october, but katsu told me he will ship it out next week, NICE.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Johnnybrera said:


> Still waiting for my Final Frogman... 10 days now. Does anybody know how long a delivery takes form Japan to Germany or Holland or an other place in Europe?


I have heard it can take a while due to customs, any tracking info?


----------



## kandyredcoi

recieved the DW6930 yesterday









and awaiting on a G9300ER


----------



## lateapex

5500 25th Aniv, 9330 30th Aniv


----------



## watchhog

My first Muddy


----------



## Johnnybrera

Fer Guzman said:


> I have heard it can take a while due to customs, any tracking info?


It has left Japan. But no further tracking possible. I guess I have to be pacient.... Or buy something else to ease it.....b-)


----------



## kiwidj

Uh-oh... got me another one. Lord Help me...


----------



## kandyredcoi

kiwidj said:


> Uh-oh... got me another one. Lord Help me...


Spill The beans! Lol

eyeing a gw3000m-4a as Of late or a MTG1200B


----------



## kiwidj

kandyredcoi said:


> Spill The beans! Lol


Guess I should've added a little ^ sign in that post above. Well, it's another Atomic Frog. Another B. But this one comes with the proper box, the trunk. The B Frog gets both the most wrist time and most attention of all my Gs, so I just had to have another. Cost me a lot more than my first one, but anyway I'm happy to be able to add another to the stable. Pics upon arrival.


----------



## Spoonbb1

watchhog said:


> View attachment 835078
> My first Muddy


Me too!


----------



## Scotty_222

got 4 watches coming.. should be good


----------



## bravoecho

New acquisition G9300 ) supposed to be "incoming" but I got a good deal from local shop...


----------



## Spoonbb1

Looking forward to this!

Borrowed pic


----------



## watchhog

2nd Muddy this week if im found out im in deep sh...t


----------



## psweeting

KAPOW!!!!


----------



## Feisar

+2


----------



## Bionicninja

Feisar said:


> +2
> 
> View attachment 837123
> 
> 
> View attachment 837124


: O CLOT where did you get this from, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Chrisek

Going a different route for October.

Dw9000 g-lide project. First jelly








And first strap of this type








And my first Rickdom. Dw8140. Well used


----------



## poeee

I won a cheap beat up G on ebay this afternoon. Bit of a project I think! $11 posted to my door, can't wait to rip it to bits.


----------



## psweeting

Both borrowed pics from Watchshock, MRG-130 and DW-5025SP


----------



## sdelcegno

Zixen trimix proethious s80 yokobies tuna

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exc-hulk

The *DW9052-1B *is on it's way to me !
b-)

Love that case !


----------



## showtime240

I got two, one gwx8900k from Japan which arrived in two days, 
And
A gloss orange g8900


----------



## Mattias

I have this bad ass watch orderd it from Ireland...


----------



## nitewulf

I have this one on the way.


----------



## Spoonbb1

Finally!


----------



## Chrisek

My first Triple Crown is inbound









Which also happens to be my first DW6100









And also got a GL7200 inbound


----------



## kandyredcoi

waiting for my AD to get another GW-A1000 then its mine  early xmas present from wifey


----------



## derids

I think you must be easy to buy for,lol.


----------



## Chrisek

Gl-130 inbound.


----------



## 02civicsi

Not necessarily incoming since I already have it because of super fast shipping from the eBay seller.


----------



## jun0

Picked this up on Saturday. I now have the rose gold pair:


----------



## TedDotCom

G9100-1 Gulfman








GW-7900B-1


----------



## kandyredcoi

i think i want a GULFMAN too LMAO i got problems


----------



## Chrisek

@kandyredcoi: only one? Nope, you're doing just fine! I'm after another five of 'em (if you include Fisherman). Ugh.


----------



## Chrisek

Back on topic here. Some tools inbound. Wiha screwdriver set, silicone lube, various tweezers, will probably pick up some small needle nose pliers locally. Things are definitely coming together this month in a productive way!


----------



## dinus

kandyredcoi said:


> recieved the DW6930 yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and awaiting on a G9300ER


Beautiful

_Regards,
d_


----------



## jimmy1

02civicsi said:


> Not necessarily incoming since I already have it because of super fast shipping from the eBay seller.


Wow wow WOW!!!!


----------



## Spoonbb1

This cool guy!


----------



## psweeting

Just won this one; never seen this collaboration before. DW-002 Fila. It has a missing keeper but i should be able to sort that out.


----------



## showtime240

Just purchased this Thanks to forum member JonL:


----------



## FlyerGuy

Ordered my first _Master of G_, the standard GW9200-1 Riseman


----------



## kandyredcoi

Chrisek said:


> @kandyredcoi: only one? Nope, you're doing just fine! I'm after another five of 'em (if you include Fisherman). Ugh.


hahaha yes im trying my best to buy 1xmonth LMAO



dinus said:


> Beautiful
> 
> _Regards,
> d_


thank you!


----------



## CerealK

gr-9110bw-1


----------



## kandyredcoi

2 pieces for my first attempt to mod  minor mod that is


----------



## GS_Leng

Wow that GW-9000A-1 is at a good price!



---


----------



## jericho_j

New pick-up.


----------



## marcoszam

They should all be in my hands between tuesday y wednesday next week... Since I already paid for them, I gave them her names:

DW-6900-1V (Emilia)








DW-6900SN-3 (Lorena)








G-8900A-4 (Jessica)








G-2310R-1D (Valeria)








Have a lovely sunday Mates 

Marcos


----------



## stpete

I've been pretty happy lately and not buying much. I have been keeping my eye out for a few things and all of them hit at once in the last couple days. In no particular order I've got a GW-5000, DW-8200F-4JR, and a NOS resin set for DW-8200F-4JR on the way. That pretty much covers my want list. But, I think I'll have to sell off some watches I didn't plan to since they all hit at once. I am looking forward to having a red frog again as I haven't had one since I sold my FMIBR. My original plan was to put the red resin on my 8200Z MIB, but then the 8200F came along within my target for the entire watch (all in the middle of a GW-5000 deal). That ought to do me for a while b-).


----------



## Chrisek

You're gonna have to use a little imagination here as i was not able to download the picture. Just won a dw8195 with this background.









Now picture that watch hammered,


----------



## watchhog

Wanted something different for the wife that suited her philosophy on life as she loves whales and dolphins i think i found it Baby G 40K Dolphin and Whale Research Network 2000 Limited Edition


----------



## TedDotCom

GW-2310-1









DW-5600EB-1 (new old stock)


----------



## Shocker

Hyper Yellow GA110A-9 and Wu-Tang Clan DW6900FSWTC-1

(Sorry, not capable of posting pics at the moment)


----------



## Chrisek

Got a dw8300 inbound in good condition. Photo not of actual watch but swiped from google.









Ok, google searched for a photo. When i went for "full-size image" it showed it was from watchuseek! Followed it to a thread from 2008. Crazy stuff i tell you. WUS is takin' over da world!


----------



## kiwidj

Just got a super deal on one of these....


----------



## TedDotCom

kiwidj said:


> Just got a super deal on one of these....
> 
> View attachment 851927


Great acquisition! :-!

I really, REALLY like this colorway...maybe after Christmas, ahah!


----------



## Feisar

Adding to another limited version to the standard JPN release


----------



## Time_Bandit_8

Well, one is already here as of Wednesday - a G9300-1, straight from ShopCasio.com! Had to wait near three weeks, but worth the wait. Me like.... great G-Shock for sure. EDIT: One thing that surprised me - many of the 9300's I have seen online were made in Thailand... mine says Japan on the back, did they switch the place of manufacture recently?

I also have a GLX5600-1 on the way from Shop Casio - for my son - he picked it out for his birthday. Last time I checked, it was somewhere west of Hodgkin, Illinois... 

The GD100MS-1 for his twin brother arrived last week too... I kinda like that one, may have to borrow it!


----------



## psweeting

Always had a soft spot for ICERC models and never had the chance to own this one until now.


----------



## kandyredcoi

told myself that i wont buy anything til november to limit myself to 1 piece a month...well i failed miserably, 1 week after the gw9000a, i found this and couldnt pass it up, wifey might put me in the dog house for this one LoL

finally got myself a frog....finally dw9900wc


----------



## psweeting

A couple of 6900's;

BAPE









Marlboro Ice Blast Sweepstakes Prize









And a DW-5000SP









Bidding on loads more too but not going silly with prices.


----------



## Mattias

The mighty Tissot Seastar proffesional 

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## showtime240

I am an ex smoker, but the Marlboro Ice Blast G Shock is freakin cool!

I have a 30th dw 6930 and a 30th Haze coming in! edit, I forgot, I have a Wu Tang that just shipped today!!!

Majority of my watches already came... the GF8230 30th Froggy and the GW9330 Atomic 30th Mudman....


----------



## TedDotCom

The GOLD one 

G-7500G-9


----------



## Chrisek

Right on Ted! I've also been eyeing the 7500's, good job stepping up. When you get yours can you show size comparisons against some others? Really have no idea.


----------



## TedDotCom

Chrisek said:


> Right on Ted! I've also been eyeing the 7500's, good job stepping up. When you get yours can you show size comparisons against some others? Really have no idea.


As requested.

LINK--> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/squares-767829.html#post5594083


----------



## fatehbajwa

Ooops...please delete mods.


----------



## LUW

Sorry (happy?) to say, I don't have any watch incoming, and probably will only change that _status quo_ in January.


----------



## TedDotCom

GD-100-1A

Aagh! o|


----------



## psweeting

Busy Sunday afternoon on Yahoo Japan.

GW-202AK-7 (not the actual watch, it's yellowed a bit. I'll probably dye it)









BAPE DW-5000









Williams DW-6600B









Finally a Seiko SBBN007 Tuna


----------



## kandyredcoi

i couldnt even wait a week and i did it again ... NBA season is coming up and what better way to celebrate the Los Angeles Lakers by interchanging these 2 for me and my wife, we will be going to a few games this season and we will def be rocking this combo: yellow bezel with purple strap (mine), purple bezel with yellow strap (hers)


----------



## Fer Guzman

psweeting said:


> Busy Sunday afternoon on Yahoo Japan.
> 
> GW-202AK-7 (not the actual watch, it's yellowed a bit. I'll probably dye it)
> 
> View attachment 860943
> 
> 
> BAPE DW-5000
> 
> View attachment 860944
> 
> 
> Williams DW-6600B
> 
> View attachment 860945
> 
> 
> Finally a Seiko SBBN007 Tuna
> 
> View attachment 860946


nice Bape, I almost bid on it, I am glad it went to an F17~er


----------



## Davidro

2 Old screwbacks inc.
DW-5600C-9CV and DW-5600C-1
. Apparently the DW-5600C-9CV has the rarer back








Usually these backs read *200M water resistant* and *St. Steel*, but some like this omit the 200M and instead have *STAINLESS STEEL*

A small detail, but it closes my collection all the Japan H caseback variations.

Also, only cost $15 a pop!


----------



## anxiety

I saw this and I just had to have it. I dont even need half the functions on it but I just love the looks of it.


----------



## anxiety

For some reason my pic isnt showing up.
Can anyone see it ok?


----------



## kandyredcoi

^good choice, solar AND atomic!


----------



## marcoszam

So I did try to limit myself for only 1 G this month... Ended up buying... Well I am ashamed to say the number!

This two arrived today, and 4 more will arrive within a few days time. I love my watches but I'm not proud of my out of control behavior  > 




































It is though my first 5600 classic, a 1V.

Up until today 36 and 40 before the end of the week... This is it for 2012...

Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## showtime240

I just picked up the GW A1000 to wear all the time in my rotation....
I think I got it for a steal at $395 shipped!! woot woot


----------



## Tick Toc

I just got this in today. It's the GWM5610-1 Atomic Solar 6 Band G-Shock.
Here's a picture of it:


----------



## anxiety

Those for me are the only features Ill be using along as reading the time and date lol. I'm not too bothered with the tides and moon.


----------



## TedDotCom

Just got one before they overprice these...gotta love that Glass Fiber band!

:-!


----------



## anxiety

TedDotCom said:


> Just got one before they overprice these...gotta love that Glass Fiber band!
> 
> :-!


Very very nice!!!


----------



## opawlows

I have 2 en route at the moment:

DW6900MM-2
GLX5600A-2


----------



## Feisar

After a year of searching, a preview


----------



## kandyredcoi

my master of g set is almost complete 








now i need a riseman and im good for a while


----------



## TedDotCom

Another one...G-8900A-7


----------



## GShockMe

Just pre-ordered the bluetooth GB-5600AA-5JF. Was told that it will be released on Nov 23rd.


----------



## 02civicsi

Not incoming because I already have them in my possession:

G-5500 AIR MAX 95









GW-M5630A-4CR


----------



## TedDotCom

Waiting for my Rasta Jason...

_Why is it when you have to stop buying, that's when all the G-Shocks you love come in? _o|


----------



## leandroide

It is not a G-Shock, but I'm know waiting for a Edifice EFA-133. It should arrive in two days...


----------



## ** G-SHOCK DISCIPLE **

*Ordered this Royal G today to treat* *myself *b-) :-d


----------



## psweeting

** G-SHOCK DISCIPLE ** said:


> *Ordered this Royal G today to treat* *myself *b-) :-d


Looks like a fake to me I'm afraid.


----------



## derr1ck

I'm expecting to collect the GW-M5610TH n DW-6900CL-4 in a few hours time... Will update with pics soon


----------



## ** G-SHOCK DISCIPLE **

psweeting said:


> Looks like a fake to me I'm afraid.


and why does it looks fake? can you please explain to me why u think its fake, i also saw the same model, but in diff colors
according to this site http://item.rakuten.co.jp/gryps-/g2200-2bv/ where i got them from, its a rare US exclusive color imported back to JP


----------



## showtime240

I just Pre-Ordered this bad boy....


----------



## Watch_Junky

showtime240 said:


> I just Pre-Ordered this bad boy....
> View attachment 869287


??
I'm jealous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## showtime240

Watch_Junky said:


> 
> I'm jealous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I am jealous of your phone skillz with Macys!!


----------



## Mike Hughes

limited ATHF 6900
limited Krink
limited dee and ricky white
blue and purple ga110
red ga100

that should do for a few days at least


----------



## psweeting

** G-SHOCK DISCIPLE ** said:


> and why does it looks fake? can you please explain to me why u think its fake, i also saw the same model, but in diff colors
> according to this site http://item.rakuten.co.jp/gryps-/g2200-2bv/ where i got them from, its a rare US exclusive color imported back to JP


I've never seen a G-Shock in that design or colour before. It looks extremely plasticky and cheap.

I've not seen the brackets in a main window before (with the 1 in it). The font for the TYO looks wrong and I've not seen that in brackets before.

It looks like a really bad Raysman imitation. A watch that hasn't been produced for about 15 years.

If you provide the model number and a shot of the case back I can probably give you more reasons.


----------



## GS_Leng

The module itself looks genuine, if the back states 2253 it should be okay:
http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw2253.pdf

But the resin color... can't find that color on a G-2200 in any of my reference materials. There is a blue G-2200 model but it is more of a navy blue rather than this bright blue in the photo.

Could be a rare exclusive for the US market, in which case I would expect to find some mention of it in the main watch forums, but Google is coming up empty. Maybe one of the more experienced members could chime in.



** G-SHOCK DISCIPLE ** said:


> and why does it looks fake? can you please explain to me why u think its fake, i also saw the same model, but in diff colors
> according to this site ¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡ÛCASIO G-SHOCK ¥«¥·¥ª G¥·¥ç¥Ã¥¯ G-2200-2BV¡§Gryps¡Ê¥°¥ê¥×¥¹¡Ë where i got them from, its a rare US exclusive color imported back to JP


----------



## derr1ck

As promised, my Nov stock take... Haha....

















































And 4 more this coming sat, my Rising Red series


----------



## psweeting

This little rare gem, Black Knights VF-154 USAF G-Shock.


----------



## Shocker

Finally found a Haze; thanks to ksolo12 for the assistance!!


----------



## hattenbachd

I got these babies this week, I already sold one Omega SMP 300M because I didn't like the blue color (I was unsure, so I had to have it before I decided to keep it or not ). Also, I thought I was done with squares, it seems not . Got a W800H-1AV and GW-5000 strap incoming for my newly bought M5610BC.


----------



## Mattias

maybe this bad boy


----------



## TedDotCom

An impulse buy...G-9000MX-4DR


----------



## GS_Leng

I just pick one up recently too, impulse buy as well 

The red and white color scheme is too irresistible.



TedDotCom said:


> An impulse buy...G-9000MX-4DR


----------



## arkiroms

My brother just picked up 2 of these bad boys earlier in a mall in SG. Will have this when he comes home for X-Mas. 








______
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosox

Just bought a GW-M5610BC and got a GW-5000 strap on its way to put on it!

(Seller pic)


----------



## psweeting

Got two more rarely seen outside of Japan models incoming;

DW-6600B Fake Star

















DW-6900Y Netz Aichi Toyota Limited to 1000


----------



## psweeting

One more that I've won this afternoon. An Amazing Spiderman collaboration from 2006. It's strange as my most recent purchases seem to be 6900's and a few months ago they were squares. There seems to be patterns to which G-Shocks sell quite cheaply on Yahoo Japan.


----------



## Sedi

Finally - couldn't get my hand on an IRW so I got this instead of ebay - the watch I thought doesn't exist :-d - standard lugs, steel case, Multiband 5 - 24 hr timer and STW with current time displayed - what more can you want? Ehm - yeah - more alarms (it only has one) - but still - almost perfect:









cheers, Sedi


----------



## kandyredcoi

bid on this model and the red version, i was sniped out of the RED one but managed to win this one on FLEAbay 









woot BPM ftw!


----------



## psweeting

kandyredcoi said:


> bid on this model and the red version, i was sniped out of the RED one but managed to win this one on FLEAbay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woot BPM ftw!


Gratz! That's one of my favourite older models. The strap and wings make it really comfortable to wear.


----------



## kandyredcoi

psweeting said:


> Gratz! That's one of my favourite older models. The strap and wings make it really comfortable to wear.


thanks, cant wait!


----------



## jun0

After hunting around town these past couple of weeks, I found these three:


----------



## anxiety

Got my atomic panda yesterday but because its a christmas present my wife has hidden it!!!! Women.......they just dont understand....LOL
Very very nice watch by the way.


----------



## frmt

I just ordered a DW-5600E. Love the classic look and simplicity. Will be adding a Maratac Coast Guard Orange (have black as well) 3-ring Zulu strap to it as well. Now if I can only find some DW-5600E bull bars.


----------



## opawlows

the DW6900MM-2 arrived from Japan in 4 days last week ( will try and snap some pics this weekend if we have some sun), still waiting on my glx5600A-2, but in the mean time just ordered a DW6900CB-2. 

Hoping to snag the DW6900SN-3 and DW6900CC-2 to round out my "blue" collection


----------



## Hackman61

I couldn't take it any longer. I was trying not to buy any G's this month and now I have a GX-56 (gold face) coming and a GWM5610-1 atomic solar. Good deals on both, but man I could spend some money on this stuff. This will be my first atomic/solar. I hope it synchs with no problems.


----------



## Chrisek

@Hackman. Sometimes my watches synced before they were packaged and mailed to me. That can be helpful with some watches. Hope you enjoy'em!


----------



## Chrisek

So i was looking for a Haze. My Macy's had two of these instead.









25% off pre sale? Time for my 1st non-g and my first screwback.
I get to pick it up Sunday night.


----------



## Mattias

anxiety said:


> Got my atomic panda yesterday but because its a christmas present my wife has hidden it!!!! Women.......they just dont understand....LOL
> Very very nice watch by the way.


Haha lol..... so you got It yesterday...and now your wife has hidden it....

Skickat från min GT-P5100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattias

Chrisek said:


> So i was looking for a Haze. My Macy's had two of these instead.
> 
> View attachment 877181
> 
> 
> 25% off pre sale? Time for my 1st non-g and my first screwback.
> I get to pick it up Sunday night.


How limited are they.....and how much with the 25 % off

Skickat från min GT-P5100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hackman61

Chrisek said:


> @Hackman. Sometimes my watches synced before they were packaged and mailed to me. That can be helpful with some watches. Hope you enjoy'em!


Thanks Chrisek. Ive been following the thread about the dude, tictoc,that cant get his GWM5610-1 to synch. I'm a little closer to Ft. Collins by being up here in the PNW so I'm hoping it synchs easier.


----------



## anxiety

MattiasLing said:


> Haha lol..... so you got It yesterday...and now your wife has hidden it....
> 
> Skickat från min GT-P5100 via Tapatalk 2


I got it on monday...Yes is terrible knowing I've got it but yet not within my reach hahaha

I'll think of something.....lol


----------



## GShockMe

The Haze is incoming! Not the ugly one ;-)

DW6900M-8T








Also this combi bracelet Sky Cockpit is on the way. Can't resist to try the most comfortable bracelet on the best analog G-Shock.

GW-A1000FC-2


----------



## derr1ck

GShockMe said:


> The Haze is incoming! Not the ugly one ;-)
> 
> DW6900M-8T
> View attachment 877889
> 
> 
> Also this combi bracelet Sky Cockpit is on the way. Can't resist to try the most comfortable bracelet on the best analog G-Shock.
> 
> GW-A1000FC-2
> View attachment 877892


Wow... Both very nice watches... Btw, how much are you paying them?


----------



## GShockMe

derr1ck said:


> Wow... Both very nice watches... Btw, how much are you paying them?


I got the used Eric Haze from ebay for less than a retail price (watch only, no bin, box). The new Sky Cockpit is a little bit over $600 from Rakuten.


----------



## rocky

I had to pull the trigger for a gently used frog, GF8250-9 for under $200.00. I'm not used to a watch with bright colors, but then again, I could use some sprucing up!


----------



## arkiroms

GA110EH will be coming next month after pulling the trigger on a RR Mudman last week.


----------



## 0Jewels

Couldn't bear to torture myself any longer. Pulled the trigger on GW-a1000a









Just the stock pic.


----------



## kandyredcoi

0Jewels said:


> Couldn't bear to torture myself any longer. Pulled the trigger on GW-a1000a
> 
> View attachment 878501
> 
> 
> Just the stock pic.


i know the feeling, im expecting one for xmas and i cant wait lmao

for the mean time, ive been picking up a few older models for the stash


----------



## Chrisek

MattiasLing said:


> How limited are they.....and how much with the 25 % off
> 
> Skickat från min GT-P5100 via Tapatalk 2


Since there is a US release I'm guessing not too limited (don't know production #'s). US$337 after tax.


----------



## Snoweagle

Hmmm...a GWF-1000G??

Still not certain.


----------



## psweeting

My first ever Pro-Trek PRG-240









finally got a Brooklyn Circus 6900. Unboxed but a bargain price.


----------



## TedDotCom

Received my GD-100MS-1 today. Loving the copper background with the matte black!


----------



## m0lasses

gw-7900ms-3er. Ordered it from Tiktox and should be here sometime next week.


----------



## Connoistre

Just bought a GW5600J-1 to continue my 5600 collection (Have Globe, Hundreds, and a MS-1). All of the others are negative displays, so this one should be a different look. Also looking forward to not having to ever set it since it has the atomic feature. Great value, this one.


----------



## tgdtown

I'm joining the club! New frog on it's way home....









I just had to treat myself on this one for the X-mas!


----------



## M.Aero

G-5600E

New work "beater" 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snoweagle

This just in!!


----------



## dwaze

Just ordered my first G-Shock (actually my first digital watch altogether).
A GW-9200-1ER Riseman, I've been following the forums here for a while and I'm afraid this won't be my last one


----------



## derr1ck

Juz got this in the morning... GD-100-1A the killer gerbil ltd edt exclusive to singapore only... Finally...

http://www.thekillergerbil.blogspot.sg/?m=1


----------



## Snoweagle

derr1ck said:


> Juz got this in the morning... GD-100-1A the killer gerbil ltd edt exclusive to singapore only... Finally...
> 
> TH
> 
> View attachment 890079
> 
> 
> View attachment 890081
> 
> 
> View attachment 890082
> 
> 
> View attachment 890083
> 
> 
> View attachment 890085
> 
> 
> View attachment 890086
> 
> 
> View attachment 890088


Hey I got that calendar too and my GWF-1000G also came in that same box! But I don't have that cap....

Nice watch!!


----------



## derr1ck

The cap was only given cos of this launch n official opening for the PS outlet


----------



## Snoweagle

derr1ck said:


> The cap was only given cos of this launch n official opening for the PS outlet


Wah PS finally got a G-Factory! Next time go there see see look look...


----------



## derr1ck

Yah... Store located at the new wing there level 3


----------



## Snoweagle

derr1ck said:


> Yah... Store located at the new wing there level 3


Noted. Will visit there when I've the time.


----------



## arkiroms

derr1ck said:


> Yah... Store located at the new wing there level 3


My brother told me about this gd100 and another 8900 to be released soon.

Btw di you happen to know a Mark in SG?

______
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## derr1ck

arkiroms said:


> My brother told me about this gd100 and another 8900 to be released soon.
> 
> Btw di you happen to know a Mark in SG?
> 
> ______
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


The 8900 will be release in Dec, not sure what date thou... Erm... I do know someone by the name of mark, but which mark uou referring to? Haha...


----------



## Chrisek

Finally ordered this icon. I heard about it long before i got into gshocks, was always gonna be getting one. Just had to wait until i was comfortable with the sizing of the square. Merry Christmas to me!









GW5000

First G-Shock screwback
First DLC screwback
Uhhh, DLC module? No way!
And yes LUW, positive display  i think this watch is meant to be this way. All hail Chronos :beer:


----------



## Spoonbb1

Congrats Chrisek!


----------



## psweeting

Original DW-8200









One I've never seen before;
DW-5600VT Haslux Shock The World (matches my new BKC)










The first MR-G I've snagged complete with box and links, MR-G 100


----------



## tgdtown

Snoweagle said:


> This just in!!


How much & where did you cop this froggy?


----------



## Snoweagle

tgdtown said:


> How much & where did you cop this froggy?


It's the only piece at Marina Bay Sands G-Factory for S$1200.


----------



## GShockMe

My wish list is filled.

GW-5000B-1JR. Grail of the grail.









Also just won the U.S.P.A. Riseman DW-9100PJ-7. I have read the article about this one long time ago (50 G blog?). Never thought that I'll have it. Really like the color.


----------



## Bosox

GW-3000BD...should be in the mail when I get home! 







(Stolen pic)


----------



## Spyharpy

I don't know how I missed this one but it arrived today! The Mudman GW-9300GY-1JF Men in Smokey Gray. The gray is much darker though, which I'm very happy with. The lighting in my photo makes it brighter than it actually is.


----------



## showtime240

Lets see,
Currently I have g9300er mudman, Gw-a1030, GAC100, and CLOT incoming.....

I really should get another watch case as incoming....


----------



## kandyredcoi

was in a dilemna i really wanted to add a RR Frog to my 30th stash but was able to source the THIRTY STARS thru SEIYA .... so yes its on its way .... i am still in the hunt for the GF8230 @ MSRP to my door, if you guys have any sources please PM me, thanks!


----------



## captain kid

3th G-shock on the way!
I'm _very_ particular in buying G-shocks and only buy those I like very much for the right price.








Stolen pic.


----------



## showtime240

Just waiting for my brown mudman


----------



## gripmaster

RR Mudman should be waiting at home when get back tomorrow,
RR Frogman is on its way as is an Earth tone Frog plus that wonderful colormad earth&sea 
mudman, and I sould mention the silvergray EH plus a funny Rasta-object that I just couldnt
resist... 
it'a applied globalisation, with G's coming to me in Germany from UK, California, Spain, oh yes and one is from Berlin...
next week is going to be deliverymadness..I wont be able to even leave the house!
exciting times, and I must say, it's really thanks to this forum!
without you all, I would have just got a battery for my 14 year old frog and that was that....
well, call me impressionable...


----------



## Spyharpy

Was able to find a new one even though this was a 2009 model, the GW-2500BD-1A. Should have it in a week and I'll replace the bracelet with a resin one which I prefer much better.

Image is not mine but the nicest one I found of this particular model.


----------



## harald-hans

gripmaster said:


> RR Mudman should be waiting at home when get back tomorrow,
> RR Frogman is on its way as is an Earth tone Frog plus that wonderful colormad earth&sea
> mudman, and I sould mention the silvergray EH plus a funny Rasta-object that I just couldnt
> resist...
> it'a applied globalisation, with G's coming to me in Germany from UK, California, Spain, oh yes and one is from Berlin...
> next week is going to be deliverymadness..I wont be able to even leave the house!
> exciting times, and I must say, it's really thanks to this forum!
> without you all, I would have just got a battery for my 14 year old frog and that was that....
> well, call me impressionable...


Sorry for asking - wha means "RR" ?

Greetings from Germany

h-h


----------



## arkiroms

harald-hans said:


> Sorry for asking - wha means "RR" ?
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> h-h


Rising Red 30th Anniversary


----------



## harald-hans

arkiroms said:


> Rising Red 30th Anniversary


Thank you very much ... :-!

Greetings from Germany

h-h


----------



## Feisar

Was searching for this Python for awhile and it's arriving just in time for XMAS.

DW-5600CF-8JF









In addition to completing the first 30th Anniversary trunk set with the 30 Stars


----------



## TedDotCom

My early Christmas gift to myself...One of my grail G-Shocks

Men in Burning Red GW-7900RD-4


----------



## arkiroms

Will be getting the GA-110FC-2 this weekend as an addition to my "Rainbow Project" :-d










I currently have Red (RR Mudman) and Yellow (G6900-9), next will be Violet, thinking of this GD-100SC-6


----------



## jericho_j

Got the 5600NV last week.


----------



## TedDotCom

GR-7900EW-7


----------



## GShockMe

PRW-2500B-3 Green Camo Protrek (I'm following JonL's collection closely :-d)









Baby-G Frogman BGW-100. Let's see if Mrs. will be converted with this one?














(seller pics)


----------



## derr1ck

Just got the GDF-100BTN-1DR from the AD an hour ago...

Not a big fan of fabric straps as they tends to get dirty n smell easily, but i just have to get this cool blue model for keeping... Budget for 2012 offically burned... Till 2013, this will be the last haul... Missus really gonna get pissed off if i do get anymore now... Lolx...


----------



## Black5

Love my GA110 so much that after my son borrowed it and never gave it back, that I better get another.
These 2 from another forum member. (Thanks Biginboca).














And this from a local eBay seller (borrowed pic from the interwebs)







Two have already been committed as Christmas presents, but I'm hiding the Gold one for me!


----------



## scottjc

Bulova 96A125








Borrowed picture.


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrvied ...

















Greetings from Germany

h-h


----------



## TedDotCom

G-9000BP-1

I held back for two weeks trying to resist this...and now I can't wait to receive this!

I'm not into purple, but this one just oozes coolness.


----------



## gripmaster

Black5 said:


> Love my GA110 so much that after my son borrowed it and never gave it back, that I better get another.
> These 2 from another forum member. (Thanks Biginboca).
> View attachment 904521
> 
> 
> Two have already been committed as Christmas presents, but I'm hiding the Gold one for me!


so is that golden one really cool? I have two other colors of that model, but been looking at the gold one for weeks now... on the official photos
it has a real 3D look to it...


----------



## gripmaster

I am waiting for this incredibly fast moving Frogman, should be called ROCKETMAN!
expected on tuesday! Time to get the fins and scuba gear out of the garage! b-)


----------



## kandyredcoi

thanks to member: Scuderia F2007 for sourcing and sending this my way...i cant wait...









and soon after i should be expecting the GF8230 to complete my RR stash 

its a good and pricey december lol


----------



## Black5

gripmaster said:


> so is that golden one really cool? I have two other colors of that model, but been looking at the gold one for weeks now... on the official photos
> it has a real 3D look to it...


I haven't seen it yet IRL but I'm looking forward to keeping this one for myself when it arrives. My other son has already put dibs on the Hypercolour for Christmas - if he behaves...


----------



## TedDotCom

This is going to be a very expensive month for me.

Just got this GW2500 from a very friendly eBay seller. Plus the price was irresistible so i had to buy it now...

Sellers pics:


----------



## gripmaster

to go with my orange colored car... this just was impossible to pass by...









plus this one which looks kind of cool... and at 21 EUR, it will also qualify for my "cheapest G-Shock"!


----------



## psweeting

I'm mega stoked as some outgoing G-Shocks have made it possible to get a couple of vintage gems;

DW-5000C & DW-5600C (691 module).

Both with aftermarket bezels but beggars can't be choosers.

Pics when they arrive but will probably be after Christmas.


----------



## isezumi

GDF-100BTN


----------



## harald-hans

isezumi said:


> GDF-100BTN


How much EUR please ?

Greetings from Germany

h-h


----------



## phattbam

GW-M5610BC-1ER to pair up with my GW6900BC for a custom lovers set I'm making.


----------



## TedDotCom

Like what I said earlier...a VERY expensive month.

The GAC-100-1A, can't wait to receive this in the mail!


----------



## gripmaster

Looking forward to receiving this nice blue Mudman, which I have found in Spain....


----------



## Robdd1

Found the GW-A1000RAF in stock at a UK dealer ... £500 spent!


----------



## phattbam

I have a 30*s coming from Japan.  It's going to go very well with my girlfriend's GW-M5610BC-1ER


----------



## Chrisek

Got my promotion yesterday (taking effect in the new year) so to celebrate i completed two overdue purchases:

The "regular" GW-A1000-1A which i've been gushing about since its release.









Also picked up the "D". I've been enjoying the GW4000D much more than i ever intended and hope this one also goes that way. GW-A1000D.









So my RAF will be a little less lonely now that it's brothers are beginning to show. Intend on the 30*'s as well once it hits the US market.


----------



## phattbam

I want that bracelet for my 30*S



Chrisek said:


> View attachment 908847
> 
> 
> Also picked up the "D". I've been enjoying the GW4000D much more than i ever intended and hope this one also goes that way. GW-A1000D.
> 
> View attachment 908849
> 
> 
> So my RAF will be a little less lonely now that it's brothers are beginning to show. Intend on the 30*'s as well once it hits the US market.


----------



## Tick Toc

I have a 2nd GWM5610-1 atomic solar G-Shock coming. I'm going to use it as a backup just in case anything ever happens to the first one.


----------



## Feisar

Burton x G-Shock, spare CLOT and these two future deliveries

March 2013









April 2013


----------



## DjentleDjiant

Just need to pull the trigger for my 2nd G-Shock...


----------



## GS_Leng

To help this thread stay top dog in terms of posting volume 

DW-6100CF-3










---


----------



## showtime240

I just ordered the g8900DGK...


----------



## psweeting

Used and unboxed DW-6900 Space Invaders (hopefully it just needs a clean)









Brand new and fully boxed DW-9901WC (shop pic was very poor)


----------



## gripmaster

I ordered this to give to my girlfriend who loves purple...









..so it seemed only fair if I got myself this whiteout model, which I really like!









Will also work well as camouflage in the snowstorm that's raging outside.|>


----------



## harald-hans

No G-Shock but I love it - just arrived ...










Greetings from Germany

h-h


----------



## gripmaster

Alright sir! My third Mudman is on its way... 3 days from Spain to Germany...
With a little luck, it might arrive tomorrow! Suspense!!!


----------



## psweeting




----------



## Snoweagle

psweeting said:


> View attachment 910946
> 
> 
> View attachment 910947
> 
> 
> View attachment 910948


Very nice!!


----------



## Black5

Black5 said:


> Love my GA110 so much that after my son borrowed it and never gave it back, that I better get another.
> These 2 from another forum member. (Thanks Biginboca).
> View attachment 904521
> 
> View attachment 904523
> 
> And this from a local eBay seller (borrowed pic from the interwebs)
> View attachment 904529
> 
> Two have already been committed as Christmas presents, but I'm hiding the Gold one for me!


All have now arrived. eBay item shipped in plain box, so when I complained about the missing tin and raised a Paypal dispute they refunded me! Free G-Shock = win.
Biginboca shipped the others real quick! They look great. Thanks Alphonse.
Now my wife is eyeing the gold one.
Note to self - Got to learn to hide G-Shocks...


----------



## derr1ck

These two made it just in time for my X'mas

Parra n DKG


----------



## ToyfreakPM

Hi guys, newbie here : )

I am going to collect GR-7900KG-3 & G-6900KG-3
2 of the 4 shocks I ordered later, so excited !! haha..


----------



## Feisar

G-8900DGK-7JR


----------



## harald-hans

No watch but ...










Greetings from Germany

h-h


----------



## gripmaster

My first G-9000 !
gotta love that blue!


----------



## Spoonbb1

gripmaster said:


> My first G-9000 !
> gotta love that blue!
> View attachment 912215


Lovin that blue indeed!


----------



## isezumi

harald-hans said:


> No watch but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> h-h


What's that?


----------



## harald-hans

isezumi said:


> What's that?


Tough Label - Surfer Original Casio Tough Label band; Yellow outer on a navy blue velcro inner. Fixing is by rip cord and hook. Great Surfing accessory...

Greetings from Germany

h-h


----------



## vegasvince

I have two Burtons coming in the mail soon!


----------



## harald-hans

I have just ordered a GW-5000-1JF from Japan ... 

Can`t wait ... :roll: :-!

Greetings from Germany

h-h


----------



## psweeting

Gone a bit mad on Yahoo Japan today but they were just too cheap to resist;

DW-5025B (no picture of band so hoping it isn't too discoloured)

















GW-200GM


----------



## TedDotCom

GR-8900A-1


----------



## gripmaster

Something went terribly wrong with my determination to hold off the buying for the
remainder of the year and now I am expecting this box by the end of next week...


----------



## TedDotCom

gripmaster said:


> Something went terribly wrong with my determination to hold off the buying for the
> remainder of the year and now I am expecting this box by the end of next week...


Same here.

The G-Shock addiction is a very hard habit to break. So-called remissions usually turn into nasty G cravings.


----------



## TedDotCom

For some reason, I can't ignore this semi-gloss black and grey colorway... For months it was always at the back of my mind everytime i look at at DW6900.

So to stop the madness, i gave in and bought one.

I can't wait to receive it!













DW-6900HM-1


----------



## psweeting

Quite a few to flip incoming but I bought a Seiko Pro-Spex box for my Tuna and one of these so I have 2/3 for the set...









It was very cheap and marked as used. The bezel looks fine so I'm just hoping that the strap isn't super faded. The bull bars are an added bonus.

I also got a DW-003 Tomi-E for a bargain price of 2500 Yen. It's in the wrong box but who cares for that price?


----------



## Rwhite692

New to the forums, I have a couple ebay purchases inbound...a GA110-1B (New) and a GW4000-1A (gently worn just a few times and said to be "as new"). we shall see!


----------



## ad33lak

Ordered 9300 Mudman #4 and #5 yesterday:












Ordered the 30th Anniversary GW-A1000 today:



Purchased all three from eBay sellers in Japan, I'm just waiting to get screwed over by HMRC. Hopefully one of the three should slip through the net.


----------



## Atomant

Long story short. Anw I ended up with another GX 56. Bein a non lover and surprisingly. I love this watch and will be wearing it as compared to the 'yellow' screened GX 56. Probably because of its stealth looks.  So here are the pics!


----------



## sehsuan

Coming up soon... Suunto Core (Black Regular)


----------



## GShockMe

The 30 stars GWA1030A is on its way.


----------



## cxwrench

new guy on the forum, should be seeing my first ever G Shock today when the mail shows up at work. waiting on a GW3000B-1A. this forum is pretty impressive...i'm on some bicycle and moto forums and the general level of 'friendliness' and knowledge here is awesome. not to mention the great photos that most of you put up!


----------



## lucawatch

isezumi said:


> What's that?


Hello everyone, its been a while since i posted anything, had to stop visiting the site because it was being a bad influence on me. 

Unfortunately, I am finding it very hard to use just the one watch, so instead of buying a new watch I want to replace the bracelet for a velcro one. Now the problem is I don't seem to be able to find a 23-24 mm Velcro strap to fit the watch (its not a casio, its a diver watch).
Can someone recommend any site to purchase them?

Many thanks.


----------



## cxwrench

It showed up a little while ago, I'm pretty stoked. I have a feeling there will be more little boxes showing up soon...


----------



## NPD

New guy here and just getting into G-Shocks. Finally ordered the GR8900A-1 and expecting it to arrive Monday 

Mudman or Gulfman next!


----------



## TedDotCom

Finally receiving my non-atomic Riseman tomorrow!


----------



## flame2000

Sold off my Mudman G9300 & got this G-5600E today. Fits my 6.5" wrist well. Mudman was too big and tall. Always got caught in my over-all sleeve.


----------



## harald-hans

_"Simple is the best ... "_ just arrived from Japan - GW-5000-1JF


----------



## gripmaster

I would like to thank a certain gentleman in Hawaii, who can sign responsible for me
deciding to complete this line... not all done yet, but today, I am G-Liding into third:










For someone who likes white a lot, I just didn't have enough white G-Shocks.... So when the 
opportunity came, something had to be done about it:










Finally, I have always wanted one of those little G-Shock men, and by pure accident, one walked 
into my sights... a short research which also took me to the website of a well-known man in the
Netherlands convinced me....The luck: I also was desperately missing a green camouflage version.
Not anymore....


----------



## Rwhite692

Ok, both of my ebay purchases arrived today! a GA110-1B (New) and a GW4000-1A which is in mint condition. Paid 150 for the GW4000 so I'm happy about that one!

Quick points:
GA110 is a great value at around 100 bucks. it has a nice "tactical" vibe to it and it looks cool in it's all-black appearance...but I have to say, the readability of the watch in almost any lighting is pretty terrible; I find it impossible to ever determine the time quickly/at a glance. The night illumination, as has been reported, is completely useless. Casio added luminous paint to the tips of the hands but not to the hour markers, which is a shame because having the hour markers luminous would have helped a lot.










Not much to add to the many other excellent posts here regarding the 4000, except to say it is fantastic, and the atomic setting is just awesome (first watch I've had that does this). The luminous hands and markers are good enough to read at night. It is also a bit lower in height profile off the wrist vs, the GA110.










I plan to keep both of them and will probably wear the GA110 in situations where I expect more abuse of the watch to occur, painting, yard work, etc.


----------



## Snoweagle

Just placed an order with Rakuten for the Riseman GW-9200J-1JF, hope it'll arrive soon though.


----------



## keats27

*G9200BW-1*






*

It was a choice between atomic and negative/reverse view white on black. I like the negative views a lot. 
*


----------



## 02civicsi

keats27 said:


> *G9200BW-1
> 
> *
> View attachment 919614
> *
> 
> It was a choice between atomic and negative/reverse view white on black. I like the negative views a lot.
> *


I do love negative displays myself but Atomic is a nice feature to have. How much of a difference in price was there to the Atomic?

It's not incoming but the latest addition to the ever growing collection was the monotone DW-5600BB-1DR. Pics on the interwebz don 't do it justice compared to what it looks like IRL. It was an instant addition to the "Days Off" rotation; want to keep it pristine as long as possibly.


----------



## phattbam

02civicsi, where did you pick up your basic black 5600 from? please PM if necessary.


----------



## 02civicsi

phattbam said:


> 02civicsi, where did you pick up your basic black 5600 from? please PM if necessary.


Good old Amazon, it's actually less than what I paid for it when I purchased mine.o| The US Legend one has it for free shipping if you don't have Amazon Prime & it's cheaper yet but you'll have to wait 3-5 business days for it to arrive.

Casio - Men's Watches - Casio G-Shock - Dw-5600Bb-1Er Monotone Matte Black Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## phattbam

I dont think I could spend that much. 



02civicsi said:


> Good old Amazon, it's actually less than what I paid for it when I purchased mine.o| The US Legend one has it for free shipping if you don't have Amazon Prime & it's cheaper yet but you'll have to wait 3-5 business days for it to arrive.
> 
> Casio - Men's Watches - Casio G-Shock - Dw-5600Bb-1Er Monotone Matte Black Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## aryarewardhana

happy new year to me.. just came yesterday.. finally i've got my DW 9100 / Riseman..
and maybe tomorrow if i get the chance, im gonna buy DW 6700 Skyforce..


----------



## psweeting

This has been on my list since it first came out and one finally came up for sale at a reasonable price; GW-9300K


----------



## andyahs

It may be late but ordered my Christmas present today from the wife. She knew i wanted it but was not sure which one I wanted so told me to order it myself.


----------



## Sedi

Currently I'm in my "3-hands-solar"-phase - after the Citizen BM6831 - the Seiko SNE107 is incoming:








c) chronograph.com (not where I bought it however)

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Chrisek

Ordered my first Fisherman. And my first ICERC. Can't wait.









DW8600


----------



## debito

Very excited. I seem to be tracking the package every 45 minutes. It hasn't moved in hours!


----------



## harald-hans

Just received ... *Mudman 30th Anniversary Rising RED* GW-9330A-4JR


----------



## Biggles3

My Protrek PRG-130Y and G-Shock GW-A1000 were getting lonely so they'll be joined by an Edifice EQW-A1110DB tomorrow


----------



## gripmaster

I have received my very first super-strong little G-Shock-Man (does this guy actually have a name??)
and look what I discovered in the austrian town of Kufstein: a giant version of it!!!


----------



## kung-fusion

Chrisek said:


> Ordered my first Fisherman. And my first ICERC. Can't wait.
> 
> View attachment 922974
> 
> 
> DW8600


I have noticed that Japanese sellers have discovered dyeing G-shocks. There seems to be a huge number of dyed jellies appearing on ebay lately, from Japan


----------



## GShockMe

kung-fusion said:


> I have noticed that Japanese sellers have discovered dyeing G-shocks. There seems to be a huge number of dyed jellies appearing on ebay lately, from Japan


bitrade_corp? He seems to have a lot of dolphin and whale lists.


----------



## kung-fusion

GShockMe said:


> bitrade_corp? He seems to have a lot of dolphin and whale lists.


I don't know who the seller of that fisherman was, but I remember seeing the listing and that it was from Japan. I remember seeing other Japan sellers with dyed jellies. It seems to be a recent trend


----------



## Rwhite692

I saw this DW6900HM-2 (new!) going cheap on Ebay so I bid on it and won! ....A GW (atomic version) would be sweet, but, oh well.


----------



## Spyharpy

An orange atomic King. I may get a black bezel and band to make it an all black King.


----------



## Rwhite692

Spyharpy that swap will be very cool. I have a tough time finding any atomic/multiband KINGs at anything resembling reasonable pricing....


----------



## Chrisek

kung-fusion said:


> I don't know who the seller of that fisherman was, but I remember seeing the listing and that it was from Japan. I remember seeing other Japan sellers with dyed jellies. It seems to be a recent trend


It was from Japan, named "hh" followed by four #'s had something like 2,300 votes of approval. Was waiting to compare it to the tag for reality check for original or dyed.

The ones on bitrade i admit to having some interest in, though still unsure. Others first.


----------



## Swashcuff

Despite living in a tropical country I still decided to get myself a "Winter" Jason. Should be receiving it Tomorrow.


----------



## kung-fusion

Chrisek said:


> It was from Japan, named "hh" followed by four #'s had something like 2,300 votes of approval. Was waiting to compare it to the tag for reality check for original or dyed.
> 
> The ones on bitrade i admit to having some interest in, though still unsure. Others first.


There was never a blue jelly fisherman released. In fact, very few ICERC models were colored jellies. Most were clear jelly. There was a blue jelly and red jelly ICERC frog, a smoke gray jelly ICERC frog, smoke gray gulfmans, blue jelly GW-5600, and I think that's it. All the other men's ICERC jellies were clear.

scroll down this page and there are photos of all the ICERCs ever released:

Watch Archive Search | Library for all brands of wristwatches


----------



## psweeting

Another one at a price I never thought I'd see (15000 Yen BIN), GW-9200RDJ from Yahoo Japan.

















On the topic of the Japanese Jellies on eBay, I've spotted that trend too. Whilst I admit that some of them do look good, they really should state that they are dyed or customised. As Kung stated, nearly all of them are clear or grey with the odd few WCCS models being light blue or green. You've also got the Frog's in blue and red but I'd probably snap those up before you spotted them


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrvied from UK ...


----------



## MountainMutant

These two babies are coming my way for my first G-Shocks b-)

MM


----------



## cxwrench

should be seeing this on monday...


----------



## kung-fusion

I don't usually post on this thread, but one of the things I have incoming is a really unusual model. It is a brand new Seaman DW-8600, which is one of the rarer export versions of the Fisherman. Unlike the Fisherman, it does not say "Fisherman" on the front, and it has a G-shock logo on the backplate instead of a mermaid. The backlight still has the mermaid image, though.

Seller's photos:


----------



## glacko2021

I thought the Seaman was an overseas Frogman model, not a Fisherman model. This looks a lot like the MIB version of the Fisherman. It even says Fisherman on the bottom band below the "G"

But I have no idea why the back case would not have a picture of the mermaid. The other MIB G's have their respective animal etched in.


----------



## kung-fusion

glacko2021 said:


> I thought the Seaman was an overseas Frogman model, not a Fisherman model. This looks a lot like the MIB version of the Fisherman. It even says Fisherman on the bottom band below the "G"
> 
> But I have no idea why the back case would not have a picture of the mermaid. The other MIB G's have their respective animal etched in.


I used to have the MIB Fisherman. It is different than this one in that it said "Fisherman" on the bottom of the dial and had a mermaid etched in the caseback. I don't think there are many versions of this model around. The seller said it was bought in Germany. He also had a mudman for sale, but it was $50 more and I m not interested in the older mudman models.


----------



## psweeting

kung-fusion said:


> I used to have the MIB Fisherman. It is different than this one in that it said "Fisherman" on the bottom of the dial and had a mermaid etched in the caseback. I don't think there are many versions of this model around. The seller said it was bought in Germany. He also had a mudman for sale, but it was $50 more and I m not interested in the older mudman models.


Yes, I also find it very strange that Casio would call both a Frogman and Fisherman both a Seaman, overseas model or not. The only explanation I can think of is that as the Seaman in the USA is a Frogman, it could be they decided to call the Fisherman a Seaman in Germany.

I still don't think that's too likely though as I would have thought someone on this forum would have known about this before. Isn't it possible it is just in the wrong box? I guess a Yahoo Japan search might help.


----------



## GShockMe

"Seaman" is a tricky name to use in international markets.  So Casio changed it to Fishermen or Gulfman, I guess. Just J/K.


----------



## Bosox

Got a GW-5000B on the way!


----------



## kung-fusion

psweeting said:


> Yes, I also find it very strange that Casio would call both a Frogman and Fisherman both a Seaman, overseas model or not. The only explanation I can think of is that as the Seaman in the USA is a Frogman, it could be they decided to call the Fisherman a Seaman in Germany.
> 
> I still don't think that's too likely though as I would have thought someone on this forum would have known about this before. Isn't it possible it is just in the wrong box? I guess a Yahoo Japan search might help.


I will know once it arrives because the box should have a sticker with the model number on the back. We'll see I guess...


----------



## GShockMe

Ok. I still shopping for G's. But more focus on vintages. I have my first G-Cool incoming. On the 2nd section on GPS page, there are 4 categories of premium G's (I guess). MR.G, MTG, GIEZ, and G-Cool. I have them all except the last one. It doesn't look to be as premium as the MR.G. GT-006 that I got is a bracelet version. Looking forward to play with it to see why G-Cool is special.
















The second one is the G that I couldn't believe to find it outside the G-Shock bible. The GW1800BJ was my grail when I still had the AWG101 because of its PVD bracelet. And I got it new!









Next, I have DW5200 gold accents on the way. This will be the oldest G that I have.

Lastly, I found DW5600EB4 (red accent) finally. I had it, sold it, and regretted about it. Now my EB series is complete (black/red, grey, and blue).


----------



## TedDotCom

GRX-5600A-4







Got this new at a ridiculously low price...as soon as i get it, will swap it into a black bezel and band...

GA-100B-4








Getting a second one...my first one is going to someone else's wrist


----------



## 02civicsi

TedDotCom said:


> GRX-5600A-4
> View attachment 925252
> 
> Got this new at a ridiculously low price...as soon as i get it, will swap it into a black bezel and band...


Is that a pink band & bezel & if it is would you interested in selling it @ a low price?


----------



## phattbam

turned one of the DW5025B into this


----------



## tomd1107

Got a GX56-1B on the way, scored it for $89 shipped! Sellers pic


----------



## TedDotCom

02civicsi said:


> Is that a pink band & bezel & if it is would you interested in selling it @ a low price?


Yes. It is a dark pink G-Shock.

I don't think I'll be selling it anytime soon...


----------



## JAFF3R

A nice new GA100B-7A for me :-! 
Super excited as I'm in love with the dial and blue and white are such a great combination IMO.


----------



## jun0

After months of searching for one, I finally found a GA-100-9ADR for the right price on Amazon. It just arrived at my office today:










Kinda bummed it did not come in a tin but whatever. This is the first one I have purchased that came in this sort of packaging.


















This is my 2nd GA-100, 25th G-Shock in my collection.


----------



## cxwrench

you guys are killing me...i have one of these on the way now. G number 5 for me. not that i'm complaining!


----------



## Chrisek

Second DW9000, Second yellow DW9000, First Surfrider Foundation for me. And besides, the "other" part is Hawaii Grey. How could i say no?









DW9000SR-9T


----------



## gripmaster

cxwrench said:


> you guys are killing me...i have one of these on the way now. G number 5 for me. not that i'm complaining!
> View attachment 928299


nice colors that!


----------



## gripmaster

Chrisek said:


> Second DW9000, Second yellow DW9000, First Surfrider Foundation for me. And besides, the "other" part is Hawaii Grey. How could i say no?
> 
> DW9000SR-9T


you couldnt!


----------



## TedDotCom

A couple of DW-6900's...the harder to find colorways

DW6900SN-1








DW6900SB-8








One of my grails...the GW-3000BB-A _(hey, I have smaller G-Shock dreams, ahah)_








Can't wait!


----------



## gripmaster

YAY! I've just received some IN4MATION !!!


----------



## psweeting

After flipping lots of watches lately I had a choice between this:









and this









both used with the GW-5000B being about 8000 Yen more expensive. The GW-5000B won though so hopefully I'll be able to sell loads more of my collection as this is almost everyone's grail at some point.


----------



## kung-fusion

psweeting said:


> After flipping lots of watches lately I had a choice between this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both used with the GW-5000B being about 8000 Yen more expensive. The GW-5000B won though so hopefully I'll be able to sell loads more of my collection as this is almost everyone's grail at some point.


I am curious, what are some of your keepers--watches you would never sell? Permanent watches in your collection. I buy and flip too from time to time, but I am settling on a permanent group now (finally).


----------



## macleod1979

This thread helped me decide that I need to own a G-Shock now! Thanks!


----------



## psweeting

kung-fusion said:


> I am curious, what are some of your keepers--watches you would never sell? Permanent watches in your collection. I buy and flip too from time to time, but I am settling on a permanent group now (finally).


I came to realise sometime last year that I don't have any keepers. A lot of the watches I've sold to fund other purchases have been what others would consider keepers (Addict 6100CF, collect London, Ontfront GA-110, GA-110F, Poison Frog, Carbon Frog etc...).

I miss some of these but not many of them. I've not really lost money on them either so that keeps things acceptable for me. It's the hunt and capture that keeps me interested, not the keeping.


----------



## gripmaster

In4mation arrived today and joined its family.
A certain gentleman in Hawaii is responsible for this... so now 4 out of 5....
Got my sights on the last one, of course....
These are really nice, one really needs to wear the color that goes along with the G-Shock, though...


----------



## azziman

For once I have nothing incoming, I decided to buy myself a Christmas present (men in navy gulfman) and before I knew it I got carried away and had another 5 g shocks on the way and a pathfinder, so the new year resolution was to not buy any in January and already I have my eye on another g shock lol.....


----------



## Connoistre

GW6900 incoming. Looking forward to the different case shape. All my others are 5600 based.


----------



## D1cky986

I have the following en route, should be arriving any day now.

DW6900 Clot Collab
G8900 DGK Collab
G9300 Mudman

Thats it for January........famous last words !!!


----------



## marcoszam

I wanted this collab so, so, so much; and today I founded for 150$ on Amazon.









I reckon it was a good deal, but what do you think, Mates?

I'll post some pics once in my hands.

The best to all,
Marcos


----------



## TedDotCom

^^
I really liked the Clot Collab DW6900, until it got to the point where everyone wanted to get one, that's when my liking for it became sour...

Anyway, another of my grails, the 9300 Mudman is on its way!!!









Plus, I picked up two more G's, to end my G-Shock buying spree for January 2013...i hope!








G5600KG-3








GA-110C-1A

_MY G-SHOCK ADDICTION IS GETTING WORSE!!_


----------



## Edmontonian




----------



## cxwrench

Edmontonian said:


> View attachment 929378


wow...yep, that is one cool watch. very cool!


----------



## showtime240

JUst got my 8900 DGK, and ordered the 6900 Illest, and Military Navy 8900nv!!


----------



## phattbam

congrats, I almost bought that same one this afternoon. it's their last one 



marcoszam said:


> I wanted this collab so, so, so much; and today I founded for 150$ on Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 929047
> 
> 
> I reckon it was a good deal, but what do you think, Mates?
> 
> I'll post some pics once in my hands.
> 
> The best to all,
> Marcos


----------



## harald-hans

No watch but not bad for a G-Shock "addicted" ...


----------



## Snoweagle

Aaarrrgghhh.....still awaiting for my new Riseman GW-9200J-1JF, currently still stuck at Fukuoka prefecture.


----------



## kung-fusion

Snoweagle said:


> Aaarrrgghhh.....still awaiting for my new Riseman GW-9200J-1JF, currently still stuck at Fukuoka prefecture.


I bought a watch from a japanese seller on ebay on December 24 and according to tracking it hasn't left Japan yet. EMS shipping is very fast, Japan regular mail, not so much apparently.

Incoming (hopefully) today: a mint-looking dw-5200 without bezel and in need of battery. I already have 3 complete dw-5200s but this one looked too nice to pass up so I made the seller an offer and she accepted. I still think the dw-5200 is the best way to get a 240 module without breaking the bank.


----------



## billbishere

It should be here any day! STOKED! I hate the wait! Though, it does kind of prolong the excitement - the tracking from these guys SUCK though.


----------



## Snoweagle

kung-fusion said:


> I bought a watch from a japanese seller on ebay on December 24 and according to tracking it hasn't left Japan yet. EMS shipping is very fast, Japan regular mail, not so much apparently.
> 
> Incoming (hopefully) today: a mint-looking dw-5200 without bezel and in need of battery. I already have 3 complete dw-5200s but this one looked too nice to pass up so I made the seller an offer and she accepted. I still think the dw-5200 is the best way to get a 240 module without breaking the bank.


Mine is under EMS and shipped out from their store at another prefecture since 8 January but as of now still at Fukuoka. I was hoping will be in by Friday but guess have to wait until next week of this weekend (which I'll be overseas).

Hmmm...seems like you're building 5200s! ;-)


----------



## kung-fusion

Snoweagle said:


> Mine is under EMS and shipped out from their store at another prefecture since 8 January but as of now still at Fukuoka. I was hoping will be in by Friday but guess have to wait until next week of this weekend (which I'll be overseas).
> 
> Hmmm...seems like you're building 5200s! ;-)


If yours is EMS then it should arrive soon.

Yes, I was building dw-5200s. This is my last one though. I am getting out of the watch building/restoring hobby. It is hard to pass up a good example of an old watch though.


----------



## gripmaster

incredibly incompetent courier service has delivered this somewhere in my town after I followed its
mad trajectory across germany on their tracking website...
at last, I will hopefully pick it up tomorrow and cant wait to see, how WHITE that thing really is!!!


----------



## Snoweagle

kung-fusion said:


> If yours is EMS then it should arrive soon.
> 
> Yes, I was building dw-5200s. This is my last one though. I am getting out of the watch building/restoring hobby. It is hard to pass up a good example of an old watch though.


I admire those who can build/restore watches and it really takes great skills to do just that.


----------



## Heisenberg21

My second G. Just ordered it today.

GW9000A-1


----------



## gripmaster

Awesome - the Whiteout-G is here! damn cool!!!


----------



## derr1ck

Got this ytd from the local AD


----------



## edwing206

I've got this bad boy coming!



















One of my favorite EL pictures!

That picture makes the numbers look faded/washed out but it's just the picture.


----------



## harald-hans

Riseman MEN IN Military Colors GW-9200-3JF - just arrived ...


----------



## gripmaster

ok what this thread needs is... some COLOR!!!!!

















fresh out of the box - glad I chose this one!


----------



## gripmaster

Arrived in the same box today - the black GLX-150 comes to complete that part of
my collection... 5 out of 5. I wasnt going to get this one, but it just didnt seem right not to have the complete
set, once I had three... and it turns out, that black one is quite cool actually... I think it has what it takes to become
my favorite in this family. then again the blue one with the purple screen is just so freaky...


----------



## cxwrench

gripmaster said:


> ok what this thread needs is... some COLOR!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 931814
> 
> 
> View attachment 931815
> 
> 
> fresh out of the box - glad I chose this one!


i'll have to post a pic of our powerbar rep one of these days. WOW...:-! pro triathlete/mtb racer. she's just a little fit.

nice watch btw!


----------



## andyahs

Pretty ticked off. Finally got my hands on my watch and opened it up to find I was sent a GWA1000D-1A not the GWA1000A-1A. Great watch but after paying over $55.00 customs duty I now have to send it back.
Should I or do I keep the metal band version???? Loved the blue accents though and was not keen on the metal band. Big mistake by a reputable seller though.



andyahs said:


> It may be late but ordered my Christmas present today from the wife. She knew i wanted it but was not sure which one I wanted so told me to order it myself.


----------



## phattbam

get the FC band on it.



andyahs said:


> Pretty ticked off. Finally got my hands on my watch and opened it up to find I was sent a GWA1000D-1A not the GWA1000A-1A. Great watch but after paying over $55.00 customs duty I now have to send it back.
> Should I or do I keep the metal band version???? Loved the blue accents though and was not keen on the metal band. Big mistake by a reputable seller though.


----------



## kung-fusion

andyahs said:


> Pretty ticked off. Finally got my hands on my watch and opened it up to find I was sent a GWA1000D-1A not the GWA1000A-1A. Great watch but after paying over $55.00 customs duty I now have to send it back.
> Should I or do I keep the metal band version???? Loved the blue accents though and was not keen on the metal band. Big mistake by a reputable seller though.


The metal band version is worth more so you got a deal! You can always buy a resin band and sell or keep the metal band


----------



## Proflig8tor

andyahs said:


> Pretty ticked off. Finally got my hands on my watch and opened it up to find I was sent a GWA1000D-1A not the GWA1000A-1A. Great watch but after paying over $55.00 customs duty I now have to send it back.
> Should I or do I keep the metal band version???? Loved the blue accents though and was not keen on the metal band. Big mistake by a reputable seller though.


Sorry that happened to you. Can you sell yours (assuming others would have to pay for Customs and might help cover your expense).

I've just gotten the G SHOCK bug, but like the older models ... so here's a list of what is incoming.

Two WVA 320's (found 2 on Craigslist for $80)










A GW3000-b which I won on E-Bay for $185, but which I will probably sell once I get the watch below fixed up










A GW2500-1A which is supposed to be in kind of bad shape, but I plan to mod it with a new Bezel and NATO strap adapter.










... and a GEIZ GS1000J bought from the forum here on WUS










... and a bunch of NATO bands for the whole bunch .... I need to stop ....


----------



## andyahs

phattbam said:


> get the FC band on it.





kung-fusion said:


> The metal band version is worth more so you got a deal! You can always buy a resin band and sell or keep the metal band


It's not so much the band as it is the color as the blue was really what I wanted. I realize the value may be more because of the band which I could live with but I was more upset at the mistake of getting the wrong watch.

Just heard from the seller and he claims the wrong item was posted and I got what should have been posted on ebay. He takes returns with full refunds so I will decide in the next day or so.

Thanks for the responses.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GShockMe

andyahs said:


> It's not so much the band as it is the color as the blue was really what I wanted. I realize the value may be more because of the band which I could live with but I was more upset at the mistake of getting the wrong watch.
> 
> Just heard from the seller and he claims the wrong item was posted and I got what should have been posted on ebay. He takes returns with full refunds so I will decide in the next day or so.
> 
> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You can try to sell it on f29 forum. Get the fund and to get the blue one?


----------



## TedDotCom

I love my newest G-Shock, the GW-3000BB-1A (just arrived today) that I got the orange colorway too!

GW-3000B-1A








Got this one too, can't resist a real bargain...

GW-6900-1








I'm hoping these would be my last G's i buy for the month of January...


----------



## phattbam

TedDotCom, I saw the GW6900 for like ~$70 somewhere. I hope that's what you got it for


----------



## macleod1979

$70 sounds good. I would be very interested to know where you got that price


----------



## phattbam

this isn't $70 but it's $75. i dont recall exactly where I saw it for $70



macleod1979 said:


> $70 sounds good. I would be very interested to know where you got that price


----------



## TedDotCom

phattbam said:


> TedDotCom, I saw the GW6900 for like ~$70 somewhere. I hope that's what you got it for


I got it for less than that coz I got about 3 G-Shocks from the same seller...


----------



## Chrisek

Gdf #3 for me. And what I'll be using to root for Ferrari or Ducati this year.


----------



## 2011XR

I have (2) new watches headed my way, 1) Casio MTG-1500B-1A1JF and 2) Casio PRW-1500YJ-1JF. I have been after these watches for some time and I finally put it all together and dropped the hammer on both. Can't wait till they arrive.


----------



## cxwrench

I like that red one Chris! I was just looking at that last night, but decided to get a GW7900B-1 which i'll give the stealth treatment to. Hopefully Ducati can give us something to cheer for this season, i'd love to see Nicky on top of the box again! The new 7900 should show up in time for the weekend...


----------



## Feisar

Being laying low since the holidays has given me the opportunity to source my two new favorites

Two [email protected] DW-6900MT-7JR and GW-9330B-1JR Initial Blue Mudman incoming from Japan at the end of the month.

















One Piece arriving in March









AKIRA in April









And finally my grail, a NIB GW-200CF-7JF Brazlian Frogman


----------



## Chrisek

Go Feisar! Go Feisar!


----------



## tomd1107

Chrisek said:


> Go Feisar! Go Feisar!


Right!


----------



## edwing206

Man I can't wait!


----------



## marcoszam

It is very hard not to fall in the temptation... 4 more on the way!

Wanted some analogs since a long time ago.









Happy day to all,
Marcos 

BTW, I just created a signature, hope you like it, Mates!


----------



## Atomant

Just treated meself to a GW6900BC1




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atomant

The wrist shot.










HAGD G Shockers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## showtime240

harald-hans said:


> Riseman MEN IN Military Colors GW-9200-3JF - just arrived ...


How do ya like it? I think this may be my next one


----------



## superbry

Atomant said:


> The wrist shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAGD G Shockers!
> 
> is the casing of this one in steel or still resin?


----------



## charger01

superbry said:


> Atomant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wrist shot.
> 
> is the casing of this one in steel or still resin?
> 
> 
> 
> Only one full-digit g-shock in (discontinued) production with steel case is GW-5000.
Click to expand...


----------



## harald-hans

showtime240 said:


> How do ya like it? I think this may be my next one


In the moment nothing can beat my new love the GW-5000 but the GW-9200 is also a cool watch ...


----------



## charger01

harald-hans said:


> In the moment nothing can beat my new love the GW-5000 but the GW-9200 is also a cool watch ...


Two words about GW-9200: RESIN CASE.

No one can beat GW-5000. Stop.


----------



## GShockMe

The 25th anniv muddy and a square. G9025A and DW5600B.


----------



## showtime240

Man, had a crazy month so far......
Picked up the Burton, illest 6900, krink 6900, and the 8900dgk


----------



## exc-hulk

...a classic coming home :-!


----------



## TedDotCom

After months of holding back, I finally gave in to another 6900

The colorway kept on calling my name ;-)








DW-6900MR-1


----------



## Fer Guzman

CASIO TW-7000:

HOLLLLYYYYY SMOKES. Been searching for this watch since March and finally found one supposedly NOS with box and papers and cheaper than I was willing to pay. Someone tried to snipe me but I put an insanely high bid to make sure I got it.


----------



## phattbam

that black gold reminds me of my GW1030A... I dont have enough 6900's


----------



## kung-fusion

Fer Guzman said:


> CASIO TW-7000:
> 
> HOLLLLYYYYY SMOKES. Been searching for this watch since March and finally found one supposedly NOS with box and papers and cheaper than I was willing to pay. Someone tried to snipe me but I put an insanely high bid to make sure I got it.


I am glad I didn't compete with you then! I was watching and thinking about bidding, but decided since I am thinning down my collection I would feel guilty. Please post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Fer Guzman

kung-fusion said:


> I am glad I didn't compete with you then! I was watching and thinking about bidding, but decided since I am thinning down my collection I would feel guilty. Please post pics when it arrives.


Thanks, I will. I am super excited. Hopefully the condition is as good as posted because the pictures where horrible.


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived - ProTrek PRW-S2500-1JF (some pics from watch-tanaka) out of the RM-Series ...










Maybe I will wear it tomorrow if the force from the G-Man is not to strong ... :-d


----------



## cxwrench

Not a G, but i'm still looking forward to this showing up


----------



## Sedi

edwing206 said:


> Man I can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 938960


Very cool! I often contemplated getting that model, too.

I got a J. Springs BEB023 incoming - I hope it'll arrive tomorrow.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## 02civicsi

cxwrench said:


> Not a G, but i'm still looking forward to this showing up
> View attachment 943738


Which model is that one? I need to find a storage solution for my collection.


----------



## cxwrench

02civicsi said:


> Which model is that one? I need to find a storage solution for my collection.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/pelican-case-help-735421.html
It's the 1470. check the third post down on this thread, Feisar posted a photo of his. Looks like it fits 18 watches perfectly. I ordered mine from B&H, good price, free shipping. The 'pick & pluck' foam is great, it's pre-cut...you just pull out the areas you want and you're ready to go.


----------



## edwing206

Sedi said:


> Very cool! I often contemplated getting that model, too.
> 
> I got a J. Springs BEB023 incoming - I hope it'll arrive tomorrow.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


I had to have it the instant I saw it! Now I just need a G-9000 Muddie and a King and I should be good for a while....maybe not. I'm addicted!

I just looked up the BEB023, what a beauty! Enjoy it when it arrives.


----------



## Sedi

edwing206 said:


> I just looked up the BEB023, what a beauty! Enjoy it when it arrives.


Thanks! I sure hope it'll arrive today. Can't wait. And I hope you'll post some pics of the GW-5510 - I don't think I've seen it on the forum before.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## edwing206

Consider it done! :-!


----------



## Spyharpy

Moving to the Dark Side. The GW-5610BC and the DW-5600BB.


----------



## harald-hans

Usually I told my self - NO G-Shock without the atomic/solar "function" but in this case I could not resist ...


----------



## phattbam

if you dont mind. how much was your BB?



Spyharpy said:


> Moving to the Dark Side. The GW-5610BC and the DW-5600BB.


----------



## kung-fusion

Two 25th anniversary editions... Dawn Black Frogman and Ocean Grey DW-5025D....Both watches I have owned in the past and missed... I was NOT looking for either of these at the time, but when they popped up (from two separate sellers) at prices I was willing to pay, I couldn't resist. I think the frogman will need a new bezel and the 5000 a new band, based on the photos.


----------



## phattbam

Please share pics of the Ocean Grey DW5025D, I'm still looking for one 



kung-fusion said:


> Two 25th anniversary editions... Dawn Black Frogman and Ocean Grey DW-5025D....Both watches I have owned in the past and missed... I was NOT looking for either of these at the time, but when they popped up (from two separate sellers) at prices I was willing to pay, I couldn't resist. I think the frogman will need a new bezel and the 5000 a new band, based on the photos.


----------



## kung-fusion

phattbam said:


> Please share pics of the Ocean Grey DW5025D, I'm still looking for one


It is the same one that was posted here a day ago with the backlight not working and then the owner fixed it.... I didn't realize at first that it was his when he listed it on ebay but then I saw the username was the same
But I will definitely take some photos


----------



## Spyharpy

phattbam said:


> if you dont mind. how much was your BB?


Picked it from eBay for $169 shipped. Quite a few listed there. If you check out global.rakuten.com, I see many listed fim $90-$128 but these are sellers on Rakuten's marketplace section. Never bought by this method so I stuck with eBay despite the higher cost.


----------



## phattbam

Spyharpy said:


> Picked it from eBay for $169 shipped. Quite a few listed there. If you check out global.rakuten.com, I see many listed fim $90-$128 but these are sellers on Rakuten's marketplace section. Never bought by this method so I stuck with eBay despite the higher cost.


thanks.. $170 just seems high for it. but it is nice and different


----------



## edwing206

This arrived earlier today! G5500B-1. This one is for Sedi.

Sorry for the less than stellar pictures, I used my iPad :-d



























Sitting next to the rest of my very modest collection for size comparison.


----------



## MCZK

phattbam said:


> thanks.. $170 just seems high for it. but it is nice and different


Hi Phattbam, e-bloom on Rakuten have BBs for ¥8080 at the moment (about USD90). I have bought a few Gs from them and they are excellent. The first one I bought was ordered on a Thursday and in my greedy mitts in Singapore the following Monday. Your making me want to order one for myself now!


----------



## phattbam

really?? that's not too bad.. let me check it out. thanks 



MCZK said:


> Hi Phattbam, e-bloom on Rakuten have BBs for ¥8080 at the moment (about USD90). I have bought a few Gs from them and they are excellent. The first one I bought was ordered on a Thursday and in my greedy mitts in Singapore the following Monday. Your making me want to order one for myself now!


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived - GW-6900A-9ER ...


----------



## kung-fusion

I am never posting on this thread again. I have reason to believe there are some shady characters out there who are up to no good. I cannot provide details at this time, but I suggest anyone else who is excited about buying something NOT post in this thread until their item has actually shipped.


----------



## harald-hans

kung-fusion said:


> I am never posting on this thread again. I have reason to believe there are some shady characters out there who are up to no good. I cannot provide details at this time, but I suggest anyone else who is excited about buying something NOT post in this thread until their item has actually shipped.


Sorry - my English is not good enough to understand exactly what you mean ... :-s:-(


----------



## kung-fusion

harald-hans said:


> Sorry - my English is not good enough to understand exactly what you mean ... :-s:-(


I am just saying there are bad buyers and bad sellers, and dishonest and untrustworthy people taking advantage of posts on this thread. That is what I suspect anyway.


----------



## psweeting

kung-fusion said:


> I am never posting on this thread again. I have reason to believe there are some shady characters out there who are up to no good. I cannot provide details at this time, but I suggest anyone else who is excited about buying something NOT post in this thread until their item has actually shipped.


I never do. In fact I never post until FromJapan have received the watches from the Japanese sellers. As for eBay buys, I hardly ever post them.


----------



## harald-hans

Aha - no I understand ...

Some people post watches they never ordered or received !?


----------



## kung-fusion

harald-hans said:


> Aha - no I understand ...
> 
> Some people post watches they never ordered or received !?


No, that's not it. I can't give details at this time. But I will later


----------



## Shocker

kung-fusion said:


> No, that's not it. I can't give details at this time. But I will later


*subscribed* & *curious*


----------



## isezumi

Shocker said:


> *subscribed* & *curious*


Same here...

However, The way Kung hinted it sounds to me that someone contacts the seller, overbids and then dupes out Kung... But that is just me deducing his hints...

Glad I never post in this thread if I'm not physically picking up a watch...

Hope you get justice, Kung, and the other is brought to justice...


----------



## psweeting

isezumi said:


> Same here...
> 
> However, The way Kung hinted it sounds to me that someone contacts the seller, overbids and then dupes out Kung... But that is just me deducing his hints...
> 
> Glad I never post in this thread if I'm not physically picking up a watch...
> 
> Hope you get justice, Kung, and the other is brought to justice...


Yep, I expect it's something to do with that 5025 as it was bought via eBay but discussed on here. Or maybe the sale just fell through.


----------



## isezumi

Hmm just fell through on eBay?
That sounds fishy: I had an order fall through at the beginning of December as well. They said it was not in stock anymore, while the stated to still have 4 watches...
Then they waited like a freaking month to tell me about it, cuz I was wondering where the watches were. After contacting them they also said they gave me my money back via PayPal: NOT! I had to lodge my first eBay/Paypal dispute and got my money the following day... Bah!


----------



## kung-fusion

Okay so this is what happened...

I checked ebay new listings and saw the dw-5025d had just been listed. I was one of the first, if not the very first, to see the listing. It was $120 or best offer. I knew it was a great price so I didn't bother making an offer. I bought it for $120.

The seller said he would "ship today". It was Monday, a holiday in the US, so I told him not to bother since the post office was closed. He said he would ship Tuesday morning.

Monday night I posted on this thread about buying it. I don't normally post on this thread but I was really excited about getting one of these again, as they are hard to find now.

I heard nothing from the seller until Tuesday night. He told me "they" broke into his truck and stole the package before he could mail it.

I told him I had heard that story before (I have). Seller sells an item, later gets an offer from someone else for more, and suddenly their house is robbed and they can't fulfill the original transaction. I asked can he please do the right thing and I will leave good feedback. He replied that he is offended and he is just trying to raise some cash for a new baby incoming.

I told him he could either send the watch, or email me a photo of the police report for his burglarized vehicle. He requested cancellation and refunded my money.

So I rejected the cancellation and left negative feedback. This is the first time in roughly ten years that I have left negative feedback. But I cannot stand when people do not follow the rules.

I suspect someone may have seen this thread and looked up the auction and made him an offer to sell to them instead of me after the transaction with me was already complete. But I have no proof of that.


----------



## GShockMe

I think that seller will look really bad to have negative feedbacks on both here and eBay.


----------



## isezumi

GShockMe said:


> I think that seller will look really bad to have negative feedbacks on both here and eBay.


This!


----------



## phattbam

that's very shady


----------



## TedDotCom

That would piss me off too...snitches everywhere.

I got almost burned too with my G9200 Riseman. Good thing the package was insured and it didn't get lost in the mail...i thought it was gonna be stuck in Miami in some shady USPS mail sorter's wrist forever.

That's why i only post of incoming G-Shocks when they send me the tracking info and i actually see that the watch is in transit.

On the lighter side, i got this one incoming:








GW-M5600-1


----------



## GShockMe

TedDotCom said:


> That's why i only post of incoming G-Shocks when they send me the tracking info and i actually see that the watch is in transit.


I do the same too. I also got non-shippers two times, both claimed that the watch got damaged with blah blah blah. But clearly, it's the winning prices that were very low.

Back to the OT, I have NOS Gundam incoming. It's the left one in this borrowed image (DW8300). I'm still seeking for the right one.


----------



## TedDotCom

GShockMe said:


> I do the same too. I also got non-shippers two times, both claimed that the watch got damaged with blah blah blah. But clearly, it's the winning prices that were very low.
> 
> Back to the OT, I have NOS Gundam incoming. It's the left one in this borrowed image (DW8300). I'm still seeking for the right one.
> 
> View attachment 946563


Ooh, GUNDAM STYLE! b-)

I also had a couple of those no-good eBay sellers who refund payment almost immediately, claiming the watch suspiciously died right after purchase, or that the G-Shock i bought suddenly sold out...well, bad karma comes back at them sooner or later.


----------



## psweeting

DW-6900MT Bearbrick.


----------



## fatehbajwa

A FOKA from Chris at GELACH, Poland and an Autozilla from a fellow member in the US.


Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## isezumi

psweeting said:


> DW-6900MT Bearbrick.


I was wondering if those are a JDM release only or are they coming to the EU/US as well?

Btw, Clot is not coming to the EU, is it?


----------



## EXF

DW6900-CC purple with pink face. I can't resist those crazy colors.


----------



## EXF

My husband just called to say there might be ANOTHER small box arriving today - my birthday present, a G001HC-1CR. Exciting!


----------



## psweeting

isezumi said:


> I was wondering if those are a JDM release only or are they coming to the EU/US as well?
> 
> Btw, Clot is not coming to the EU, is it?


No Clot but the Bearbrick is. I expect it to be very limited though.


----------



## Tsip85

EXF said:


> DW6900-CC purple with pink face. I can't resist those crazy colors.


My wife's favorite! Welcome to WUS!


----------



## edwing206

Well this is the last for a while I think....maybe! :-d


----------



## TedDotCom

I suddenly had a new craving for Analog or Ana-Digi G-Shocks...








AWG-M100-1AER...Saturday!


----------



## psweeting

This wonderful Japan only release as new, old stock. GW-1700BTJ-1AJF.


----------



## harald-hans

edwing206 said:


> Well this is the last for a while I think....maybe! :-d


How is the model-nr. please ?


----------



## isezumi

G-9000-8


----------



## harald-hans

Thank you ... :-!


----------



## kung-fusion

I have a mini Grail on the way (and this time, it is really "on the way".... GW-2000BD

I don't know why thus watch is so hard to find, but I finally found a good example from an American seller. Should arrive today or tomorrow.

Got the dawn black frog yesterday but it needs new resin so I have that on the way as well.

Then that's it! Definitely taking a break now....


----------



## edwing206

harald-hans said:


> How is the model-nr. please ?





isezumi said:


> G-9000-8





harald-hans said:


> Thank you ... :-!


What he said, except it's G-9000-8v to be exact :-d

It's been on my list for a while and I finally found a killer deal on it, I'm pretty happy! :-!


----------



## hydramirage

edwing206 said:


> What he said, except it's G-9000-8v to be exact :-d
> 
> It's been on my list for a while and I finally found a killer deal on it, I'm pretty happy! :-!


I just got the same watch as well. Good taste!


----------



## Chrisek

I was looking at getting the brown mudman GW9300er-5, but this was the same price!









1st Frog
2nd current production positive display :what:
1st Men in Military Colors
2nd dlc screwback


----------



## cxwrench

blowing right past the 50 mark i see! good choice chris|>


----------



## TedDotCom

I'm in full throttle now! Cannot seem to stop...

Arriving tomorrow:








G6900KG-3


----------



## Snoweagle

TedDotCom said:


> I'm in full throttle now! Cannot seem to stop...
> 
> Arriving tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 949105
> 
> G5600KG-3


I think you meant G-6900KG-3?


----------



## TedDotCom

Snoweagle said:


> I think you meant G-6900KG-3?


Oh yeah, thanks...my keyboard was on full throttle yesterday, ahah!


----------



## Snoweagle

TedDotCom said:


> Oh yeah, thanks...my keyboard was on full throttle yesterday, ahah!


Haha no worries...I feel your excitement!


----------



## TedDotCom

*Another OD G-Shock...this time in XL size.*








*Love the new bands in this series.*









*Receiving it this Monday. Can't wait!*


----------



## tomd1107

TedDotCom said:


> *Another OD G-Shock...this time in XL size.*
> 
> *Love the new bands in this series.*
> 
> *Receiving it this Monday. Can't wait!*


Ted, you are on fire! It's best not to stop now and let it burn out gradually, so I think a few more are in order


----------



## Chrisek

Right on Ted! I love those gls-100's. Wrist shot/review when it comes in!


----------



## TedDotCom

tomd1107 said:


> Ted, you are on fire! It's best not to stop now and let it burn out gradually, so I think a few more are in order


I guess i WILL slow down next month. 



Chrisek said:


> Right on Ted! I love those gls-100's. Wrist shot/review when it comes in!


Will do sir Chrisek. 


----------



## GShockMe

Oops.. now hunting for spare band and bezel.








GW225A


----------



## kung-fusion

GShockMe said:


> Oops.. now hunting for spare band and bezel.
> 
> View attachment 950867
> 
> GW225A


Likewise... I actually have my resin on the way, but at least yours has something to start with!










Something else incoming... well, 3 things actually.... but I don't want to jinx it by mentioning them before I get shipping confirmation. Quitting is a lot harder than I thought it would be. My FromJapan deposit balance is still calling to me.


----------



## GShockMe

kung-fusion said:


> Likewise... I actually have my resin on the way, but at least yours has something to start with!


I think this gold case will make a very nice naked Frogman on leather.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 02civicsi

TedDotCom said:


> *Another OD G-Shock...this time in XL size.*
> View attachment 950411
> 
> 
> *Love the new bands in this series.*
> 
> View attachment 950412
> 
> 
> *Receiving it this Monday. Can't wait!*


The face of the watch is sick but the nylon band turned me away.


----------



## opawlows

Have the DW6900MF-2 and DW6900MF-4 en route at the moment


----------



## estrickland

First G-Shock. Let's see what everyone's on about. 
Picked this one because the constant seconds switches to chrono seconds, which is craziness.


----------



## psweeting

AWG-525B


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived from Seiya ...


----------



## w4kz

i just bought my 1st g-shock in 5 years, i usually a dive watch kind of guy, but then i got tired seeing all the bezel and blazing lume.. so back to g-shock, g-shock was the one started this hobbies for my before.. btw thanks to Sjors blog, i am back to as a g-shock warrior  and i already have my eyes on a 6900 pink colored thanks to one of sjors's article

i had this incoming, it should be arrive tomorow..


----------



## MKY

G-9000BP will be ariving tomorrow! My first Mudman! .... where can I buy the cure?


----------



## Chrisek

First spare bezel. Ordered bezel and gasket for my Hawaiian Pro. DW6100HP-1. Looking to further this part of my collection (spare resin and gaskets).


----------



## w4kz

this just in


----------



## exc-hulk

More pics please ! :-d


----------



## GShockMe

Nice box!


----------



## w4kz

indeed, it was a great box. I even got a watch for purcashing it. What a great deal!

here it is, a new start to g-shock collecting for me as i usually a dive watch guy (became sick of the design, bezel, blazing lume, changing strap, etc. but i do still love them)

















ps: when i wore it i got a lot of wierd comment, in where i work, we don't usually wear a bright color watch. I got even weirder look because i wore a red watch (they think it's a girl watch) hahaha.. I really enjoying all the look!


----------



## ushills

Received my GWM-5610 today after flipping it's negative cousin the DW-5600B. 

While I really liked the 5600B I never really got on with the orange on black display, the 5610 has changed that completely as the display is very legible. Hardly cost me anything to upgrade either with the price I got for the 5600B. 

Likely to get a GW-6900 next as I fancy a different shape with the same module.


----------



## CHD Dad

As mentioned in my other thread, I went a little nuts with buying and have all of these incoming -

DW-9950WC-1T - Seaman
GF-8250ER-2 - Military Colors Frog
GDF100BTN-1 - Burton watch

I'll post up photos when they arrive. The Frogs are coming from out of country and the Burton is on order at my buddy's shop.


----------



## cxwrench

I'm blaming this one on Chris' great thread reviewing the GDF watches. Incoming!


----------



## phattbam

DGK 8900 and go green 5600


----------



## iAndy

Ordered the GW-6900BC-1JF on Rakuten. Hopefully it will arrive in a week or 2. Today I received my first G-Shock in almost 12 years, the G-7900A-4ER! I was 9 when my parents bought me a 6900 (I think a blue transparent one). It must be laying here somewhere, dying to find it but it's lost. Anyhow, after only using analog watches, I decided to buy digital. But after a day of using the 7900 I immediately bought that 6900 with metal bracelet, so I don't have to explain how awesome it is to wear digital! Also got a cheap Casio 168WA laying at my local watch shop which is waiting for me to pick up, love the retro style because I had the plastic one when I was young. God damned, an expensive addiction I brought myself in..


----------



## gripmaster

cxwrench said:


> I'm blaming this one on Chris' great thread reviewing the GDF watches. Incoming!
> View attachment 956117


HEHE that poor guy does get a lot of blames.... I can claim at least 4 or 5 blames on his account....


----------



## gripmaster

This just in!

The matte red is really a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## TedDotCom

Waiting for two solar atomic G's...

Arriving Monday 2/04 (according to USPS)







GW-M5600A-9

Arriving tomorrow 2/02 (again, according to USPS)







GW7900-1DAL


----------



## cxwrench

gripmaster said:


> This just in!
> 
> The matte red is really a nice addition to the collection.
> 
> View attachment 957624


That is very cool looking!

and you're not helping my problem! ;-)


----------



## gripmaster

cxwrench said:


> That is very cool looking!
> 
> and you're not helping my problem! ;-)


HAHA! I'm not here to HELP!!! am not getting much help from anyone either... unless it is help to CONSUME, we're talking about!

OK let me go and start choosing what to wear tomorrow and which shoes would best go along with the
G-Shock I have already decided will be the G for sunday.......

on a completely related topic - anyone seen the movie "Flight" with Denzel Washington as the drug-addict pilot?
couldnt help but think of my own little addiction here and the fact that he gets over it at the end, kind of
is a light at the end of the tunnel... then again, he DOES go to jail...

just thought I'd mention that, as a cultural footnote....


----------



## ypsifly

My GW9000A-1 is one state away...but it will be here Monday if not Tuesday....

This will be my second G in less than 5 weeks. My Fiance' gave me a black GA-110 for Christmas. I also picked up a Black Monster the week after Christmas. The Mudman will be my new work watch since my Wenger Brigade is getting so beat up after 2 1/2 years of service. This will be both my first solar and first atomic.


----------



## Feisar

*Good vibes with the new GD-350-8JF*









*
Adding some color to the collection with these two Crazy Colors*

DW-6900PL-4JF









DW-6900PL-9JF


----------



## 02civicsi

Super fast EMS delivery from e-bloom via Rakuten :
DW-5600BB-1JF









Arrived today via USPS :
GLX-150-7CR


----------



## cxwrench

I don't think i can blame this one on any one person. i've been thinking about getting one of these for a while now but couldn't make up my mind between the KG-3 and the orange one. Friday i bought a new iPhone 5 and yesterday i put the old 4 up on ebay. The sale was an all time record for me, i listed the phone at 1:25pm and it sold and was paid for at 1:28pm. For more than i paid for the new phone. Bonus! so i figured i'd finally treat myself to a King, which should show up Wed or Thur. I'll make sure to post pics 'cuz hardly anyone has these things ;-)


----------



## 02civicsi

cxwrench said:


> I don't think i can blame this one on any one person. i've been thinking about getting one of these for a while now but couldn't make up my mind between the KG-3 and the orange one. Friday i bought a new iPhone 5 and yesterday i put the old 4 up on ebay. The sale was an all time record for me, i listed the phone at 1:25pm and it sold and was paid for at 1:28pm. For more than i paid for the new phone. Bonus! so i figured i'd finally treat myself to a King, which should show up Wed or Thur. I'll make sure to post pics 'cuz hardly anyone has these things ;-)
> View attachment 960819


I love my King & it was just worn in my rotation. Tempted to get the matte orange one myself & dye it.


----------



## TedDotCom

Summer came early! My Mellow Yellow GW-M5600A-9 arrived today!









I didn't expect the band and bezel to be such a dirt magnet, but the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser would solve most of the dirt problems.


----------



## edwing206

My first analog:
(also ordered a Bond Zulu strap)









and


----------



## Chibatastic

This one took me by surprise..
I was on the fence weather or not to pick one up. Mindlessly obsessing on Seiya's site, I refreshed the page and $408 somehow went down to $378.
Thinking this had to be a sign, I ordered this JDM watch on the spot!









An other thing that I liked is the durability.. watch below 






Hope I like it :roll:

Chibatastic


----------



## Irongolf35

What's the model # on this one? Pic didn't load, the orange one on the last page


----------



## Fer Guzman

^Gx-56-4



Chibatastic said:


> This one took me by surprise..
> I was on the fence weather or not to pick one up. Mindlessly obsessing on Seiya's site, I refreshed the page and $408 somehow went down to $378.
> Thinking this had to be a sign, I ordered this JDM watch on the spot!
> 
> View attachment 961469
> 
> 
> An other thing that I liked is the durability.. watch below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I like it :roll:
> 
> Chibatastic


That's my vid NICE. Enjoy it.


----------



## Chibatastic

Fer Guzman said:


> ^Gx-56-4
> 
> That's my vid NICE. Enjoy it.


Small world! I loved the way you casually mentioned "So I just ran over this GW5000 with a.......Hummer"
That Vid helped push me over the edge. Thank you and Awesome.


----------



## DiveCon2007

Just ordered a DW5600E-1V. This will be my first Casio, my first G-Shock, and my first digital watch. Everything up till now has been analog dive watches (as you can see in my sig line). Even though they are designed for diving, I'm kinda paranoid about my watches getting scrapes while diving from a boat or teaching class. I scarred a $700 titanium ScubaPro watch once on a concrete pool bottom while assisting with classes. Thought I was gonna be sick. I was wanting an inexpensive, tough watch to wear while diving; so if I banged it against a railing or a tank, or dropped it on the deck, I wouldn't worry to much about it. After looking around, I decided a G-Shock would fit the bill. Looking forward to abusing it! :-!


----------



## sween1911

Got a 7900 on the way to me. USPS! WHY YOU NO TELL TRUTH WHEN YOU SAY FEBRUARY 6th DELIVERY??? Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## TedDotCom

Thanks to onrypt for my new all-white 6900









:-!


----------



## Fer Guzman

DiveCon2007 said:


> Just ordered a DW5600E-1V. This will be my first Casio, my first G-Shock, and my first digital watch. Everything up till now has been analog dive watches (as you can see in my sig line). Even though they are designed for diving, I'm kinda paranoid about my watches getting scrapes while diving from a boat or teaching class. I scarred a $700 titanium ScubaPro watch once on a concrete pool bottom while assisting with classes. Thought I was gonna be sick. I was wanting an inexpensive, tough watch to wear while diving; so if I banged it against a railing or a tank, or dropped it on the deck, I wouldn't worry to much about it. After looking around, I decided a G-Shock would fit the bill. Looking forward to abusing it! :-!
> 
> View attachment 963423


welcome to the club. 5600e is awesome.


----------



## psweeting

So far it's two out and one in so let's keep it that way...

BALS DW-5600 - Never seen another of these for sale so I snapped it up.


----------



## gripmaster

You just need a G-Shock that goes with each of your pairs of shoes..

On my observation list for months... finally on the table! nice!


----------



## phattbam

sween1911 said:


> Got a 7900 on the way to me. USPS! WHY YOU NO TELL TRUTH WHEN YOU SAY FEBRUARY 6th DELIVERY??? Maybe tomorrow.


I noticed the tracking has been off a day or so lately


----------



## phattbam

That looks NICE!!! congrats on the pick up



psweeting said:


> So far it's two out and one in so let's keep it that way...
> 
> BALS DW-5600 - Never seen another of these for sale so I snapped it up.
> 
> View attachment 963913
> 
> 
> View attachment 963914


----------



## jun0

A little over a week ago, I was trying to decide between an Initial Blue Mudman and the Gold/Black Mudman. Since the price was too good to pass up, I picked up a Gold/Black G-9300




























Here is is with my other gold accented Gs:










Here is another shot with my standard black G-9300:










Since I have yet to move in my cabinet where I store my Gs into my room, here is a shot of my daily wearing Gs all together:


----------



## exc-hulk

A few newbies are on its way to me.:-d

*DW-5600C-9V*


*GW-5600J-1V*


*G-5600KG-3*


*GX-56KG-3*


*G-001-8*


----------



## D1cky986

Finally ordered the Thirty Stars GW-A1030A-1AER Watchshop have them in stock here in the UK, piccies to follow next week....


----------



## marcoszam

psweeting said:


> So far it's two out and one in so let's keep it that way...
> 
> BALS DW-5600 - Never seen another of these for sale so I snapped it up.
> 
> View attachment 963913
> 
> 
> View attachment 963914


This thing is gorgeous!

Enjoy it Mate,

Marcos


----------



## TedDotCom

Whew!

I finally jumped the gun and got a GA-150,

and scored another Jason for the collection...

*GA-150MF-8CR*








*G001-2C*








But the "pièce de résistance" of my purchases is the *G7900MS-1B* I acquired from NathanSr...

NathanSr's pic:


----------



## xevious

I never really thought I'd pick up a G-7900. I have a Gulfman. I have a G-Lide. I don't need another watch with moon and tide graph. But there's something so rugged and appealing about the G-7900. The module is very well liked, as *cal..45* so thoroughly detailed. So, I saw one locally on sale and figured--why not?


















I said this already in another thread, but I have to say it again. Out of all of the G(W)-7900 color schemes, the yellow G-7900MS-3 has a different LCD background tint (yellow-green). There's something so great about its appearance, something you really have to behold in person. The ballistic nylon strap is actually quite comfortable (I wasn't expecting it to be better than resin) and I like the yellow contrast lining. My only gripe is that the keepers are yellow and kind of detract from the watch appearance. I noticed there are black ones on the other models, so I'm ordering a set to put on this watch. I'll have to take pics for a before/after comparison.


----------



## psweeting

Another two watches sold this month and another 1 incoming. Sadly the two out don't equal the cost of the one in but I still got it used for less than half RRP.

SDGC013 - Yoda Seiko Brightz

View attachment 967857


View attachment 967858


I've also tried to buy a brand new Omega Ploprof 1200 at a massively reduced price from a jewellers in the UK but I have an awful feeling it is going to not go through. It's a similar story to the GWF-1000BS saga. Just in case though, this is how fantastic it looks...

View attachment 967860


----------



## TedDotCom

My new GW-M5610B, thanks to MrSicEm! b-)

MrSicEm's pics:
View attachment 968550

View attachment 968548


----------



## swingminx




----------



## CanonMan

Can't believe I let a G-2000 get away for £31 on fleabay the other day so nothing :-/


----------



## GShockMe

I have G7900KG incoming to complete my army green troop. Got it real cheap with a catch that it doesn't response to buttons. Let's see if I can revive it.

View attachment 971192


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats gshockme! You've after this set for a little bit now. :beer:


----------



## GShockMe

Thanks, Chrisek. First I plan to have only the square (****) and the king (*). But I saw your post of the full collection. So I just have to get the ** and *** ranks. Luckily, they are not discontinued so the hunt is not hard.


----------



## Chrisek

Finally ordered the first of the 3 gls100's I'm after. This is the one of the 4 not officially coming to the US market, so I thought it'd be wise to get it first.

View attachment 972906


GLS100-1


----------



## TedDotCom

Thanks to samael_6978 for this square beaut...hopefully I'll receive it by Saturday

View attachment 972957


View attachment 972959


----------



## Snoweagle

TedDotCom said:


> Thanks to samael_6978 for this square beaut...hopefully I'll receive it by Saturday
> 
> View attachment 972957
> 
> 
> View attachment 972959


Congrats for the GW-M5610R! Now mine at least have a 'mate' here already. :-d


----------



## TicTime

Clean!~


----------



## TicTime

Great Colorway


----------



## TicTime

Never seen this colorway, Nice


----------



## TicTime

AWESOME!!!


----------



## TicTime

Boss!


----------



## marcoszam

Saturday delivery/arrival... Not very kosher my Grandma would say ... Nevertheless very happy my Mudmans are growing in numbers:
View attachment 974666

View attachment 974667

View attachment 974668
View attachment 974669
View attachment 974670

Let the mud come for I'm prepared... Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## xevious

CanonMan said:


> Can't believe I let a G-2000 get away for £31 on fleabay the other day so nothing :-/


Which one was it? I take it a UK regional auction... didn't see it on the USA side.

Here's a G-2000 I'll have coming my way in a few weeks:

View attachment 976861


I'd never before seen packaging like this (JDM version). Kind of weird with the fake grass. But what really perked up my attention was the commemorative card with 2000.1.1 release marked on it. _THAT_ is rather cool and collectible. Ah, what a year... before all hell broke loose on 9/11/01, irrevocably changing the world for the worse. :-(


----------



## andyahs

Just picked up:


----------



## exc-hulk

Ordered two GD-350 yesterday...

...can't wait


----------



## LUW

xevious said:


> Here's a G-2000 I'll have coming my way in a few weeks:


I'm VERY envious of you. I've been after a 2000 since early last year







!


----------



## cxwrench

On the way, my first 5600. I like it 'cuz it says 'The G' on the back. You know...where everyone can see it.

View attachment 977815


----------



## exc-hulk

...pick up these two newbies today...


----------



## LUW




----------



## Chrisek

Congrats LUW!


----------



## LUW

Thanks buddy!
I have to point out, however, that even though this will be here in a couple of weeks, I'll only have it on my wrist on July 2nd







.


----------



## GShockMe

LUW, I thought that you go with the GWM5610?


----------



## LUW

That one also







.
The plan, until last week, was to get just the 5610 as a "wearable" square (I don't wear my vintage DW-5600), and in the future I would get the GW-5000. So I did order the 5610, and it's on it's way. But my wife saw the GD-350 here and offered to get it for me as b-day present. All cool, but I didn't want to wait until July to get the GD-350 (and wouldn't hear the end of it when I came here showing the "Vibrator" that my wife got me for my birthday







), so I convinced her to get me the GW-5000 instead







.

I will order the GD-350 ASAP, but I have to wait my cc cool off until next month.


----------



## Bosox

Got a NIB GW-2500B on the way!


----------



## cxwrench

Bosox, make sure to post a wristshot or 3 of that when you get it, i'd love to see what it looks like 'real-world'. I have a feeling it could be next on my 'hit list'.


----------



## doc_aa

Bosox said:


> Got a NIB GW-2500B on the way!


I've seen this in person and tried it on my wrist at my local boutique and boy.... 'me likey ! 
The Aviation series has my attention now. 

OP: GD350-8JF incoming.


----------



## TedDotCom

View attachment 981726

A spankin' new Globe 5600...according to USPS, i will receive it tomorrow


----------



## JoseCanseco

View attachment 981884


Just got confirmation from Rakuten that it is shipping out today, hoping to have it in-hand some time next week. It's the first new G I've bought in about a year and the first time I'm getting a newly-released model.


----------



## Watchguyut

Hello everyone. I am new here and love G Shocks! I have a new GA100-1a1 arriving tomorrow. I appreciate the info on the forum and look forward to participating.


----------



## Chrisek

Everything is good in moderation, including moderation. My self-set rules are a little too constricting, time to loosen up a little while i wait for Initial Blues to hit island.

View attachment 981982


View attachment 981983


GLS100's. Green and brown, completing my gls100 purchases.


----------



## TedDotCom

Chrisek said:


> Everything is good in moderation, including moderation. My self-set rules are a little too constricting, time to loosen up a little while i wait for Initial Blues to hit island.
> 
> View attachment 981982
> 
> 
> View attachment 981983
> 
> 
> GLS100's. Green and brown, completing my gls100 purchases.


I've been contemplating about getting the brown one too for some time now after I got the green one...ah, maybe it can wait till Macy's F&F sale...


----------



## CanonMan

xevious said:


> Which one was it? I take it a UK regional auction... didn't see it on the USA side.
> 
> Here's a G-2000 I'll have coming my way in a few weeks:


Now that is special. Apparently some have a commemorative design on the back - sounds though yours might be just the one. Watch I was looking at was just a vanilla one but a screwback nonetheless. UK only if memory serves.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisek

@TedDotCom: Umm, for US$85 and free shipping, i'm not sure what else you're looking for on a pricing front. 

(There I am, "pushing" again )


----------



## TedDotCom

Chrisek said:


> @TedDotCom: Umm, for US$85 and free shipping, i'm not sure what else you're looking for on a pricing front.
> 
> (There I am, "pushing" again )


Yup, the price is really tempting, but i just got a Globe GRX5600 and i got another collab (don't wanna say what it is yet, i don't wanna jinx it, USPS can be sketchy sometimes)...

Plus, I have 2 Macy's gift cards, and wanted to pay next to nothing during the F&F sale...i guess i'm being too cheap, ahah!


----------



## isezumi

No, you're actually right... Wish I had that patience to follow such a plan...


----------



## Chrisek

My plan is a little similar (waiting for US versions if coming over to save money), but it also means not being one of the first kids with a cool watch.


----------



## nj1

Chrisek said:


> Everything is good in moderation, including moderation. My self-set rules are a little too constricting, time to loosen up a little while i wait for Initial Blues to hit island.
> 
> GLS100's. Green and brown, completing my gls100 purchases.


Great-looking purchases, Chrisek. Hope you enjoy them bud.


----------



## Chrisek

Thank you nj1. Definitely looking forward to them!


----------



## TedDotCom

I finally got my Globe today!

View attachment 983125


View attachment 983122


View attachment 983123


My better pics posted here --> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/grx-...ots-new-acquisition-631045-2.html#post6011677


----------



## exc-hulk

...picked up from the post office this morning


----------



## 02civicsi

Got that Vibe Alarm on my wrist; GD-350-1BJF


----------



## Proflig8tor

OCW 600 from a Pawn Shop EBay listing. Now trying to decide which strap to put it on. Hoping someone will PM me a suggestion. I am thinking either a Black NATO with a thin Blue stripe or a Kevlar with eith black, or blue, stitching. I probably should just leave it alone. But, what fun would that be?

View attachment 983830


----------



## Chibatastic

Make it pop with a Honey brown Hirsch heavy calf.

View attachment 983918


View attachment 983919


Chibatastic



Proflig8tor said:


> OCW 600 from a Pawn Shop EBay listing. Now trying to decide which strap to put it on. Hoping someone will PM me a suggestion. I am thinking either a Black NATO with a thin Blue stripe or a Kevlar with eith black, or blue, stitching. I probably should just leave it alone. But, what fun would that be?
> 
> View attachment 983830


----------



## JoseCanseco

Chibatastic said:


> Make it pop with a Honey brown Hirsch heavy calf.
> 
> View attachment 983918


Nice! This is the only time I've liked a Speedmaster on anything other than bracelet.


----------



## TedDotCom

02civicsi said:


> Got that Vibe Alarm on my wrist; GD-350-1BJF


Congrats!

Now i know this is the color I'm getting for the GD-350...



exc-hulk said:


> ...picked up from the post office this morning
> 
> View attachment 984493
> 
> 
> View attachment 984492


Great shots!

I like the King, but it looks too big on my wrist...


----------



## TedDotCom

It's gonna be a collaboration week! b-)

Next one up: The Burton GDF100BTN-1...

USPS says I'll receive this bad boy on Monday, the 25th.

View attachment 984520


----------



## Chibatastic

JoseCanseco said:


> Nice! This is the only time I've liked a Speedmaster on anything other than bracelet.


Thanks, My speedy lives on a heavy calf most of the time

here are the other flavours I have

View attachment 984549


View attachment 984550


Their my favourite straps and I have tried many.

Chiba


----------



## exc-hulk

*AW: What Do You Have Incoming?? Part III >>>*



TedDotCom said:


> Great shots!
> 
> I like the King, but it looks too big on my wrist...


Thank you !

The King is really a huge watch.
On some wrists it looks like a dive computer


----------



## Davidro

*Re: AW: What Do You Have Incoming?? Part III >>>*

Stumbled across this DW6600 in a small shop.

Brand new, but this one seems to be pretty old 'NOS' 
Correct me if I am wrong but these are discontinued a couple years back
View attachment 984760

Made in Korea with tags - very nice.
Module 1199
View attachment 984761

Probably more of a flipper than a keeper though.
I got my eyes elsewhere.


----------



## LUW

*Re: AW: What Do You Have Incoming?? Part III >>>*

I caved...


----------



## Davidro

*Re: AW: What Do You Have Incoming?? Part III >>>*

I was very happy to find some more vintage 5600 screwbacks
View attachment 986243

Of particular interest to me is this 5600D-1 module.
The band is original camo colour, the bezel should be blue.
The crystal has a unique combination- having a yellow border, gold buttons and '20 Bar'
View attachment 986244

I also bought a tool kit, to help minimise damage whilst I clean and tinker.
View attachment 986245


----------



## billbishere

*Re: AW: What Do You Have Incoming?? Part III >>>*

View attachment 986277


I have one of these coming, should be here Thursday...  GDF100-1B


----------



## cxwrench

*Re: AW: What Do You Have Incoming?? Part III >>>*



billbishere said:


> View attachment 986277
> 
> 
> I have one of these coming, should be here Thursday...  GDF100-1B


I've got that one, it's definitely one of my favorites. Great looking watch!


----------



## kung-fusion

Davidro said:


> I was very happy to find some more vintage 5600 screwbacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of particular interest to me is this 5600D-1 module.
> The band is original camo colour, the bezel should be blue.
> The crystal has a unique combination- having a yellow border, gold buttons and '20 Bar'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a tool kit, to help minimise damage whilst I clean and tinker.


I had one of these (5600d). My favorite thing about it was the gold lcd. The buttons and screws are also gold. Only problem was that the original bezel was very fragile (turned to wax, basically). I eventually sold it, but I wondered what it would look like on black resin. I assume you are going to put a black bezel on it?


----------



## tomd1107

I got a GD-350-8JF it's way from Sunknots. I can not wait!


----------



## TedDotCom

I got my Burton today! :-!

View attachment 986879

*GDF100BTN-1CR*


----------



## Chrisek

View attachment 987718


Stock photo. My band is a little different (fade?). Will show more later


----------



## Davidro

kung-fusion said:


> I had one of these (5600d). My favorite thing about it was the gold lcd. The buttons and screws are also gold. Only problem was that the original bezel was very fragile (turned to wax, basically). I eventually sold it, but I wondered what it would look like on black resin. I assume you are going to put a black bezel on it?


Hi Kung,
Yes the gold LCD is very nice. First I will give it a good clean up and crystal polish. I will put some resin on it and take a pic, wear it around for a while. These days I have more modules than bezels, so I do a bit of a shuffle now and then.
Its good to add another module to the collection. Only one more to go! That is the blue accent model.
I got it pretty cheap too- about $30 I guess, but this one has an annoying habit of flicking through multiple modes when you push the button once.

Also a bit of teaser- got some interesting resin incoming for a vintage model around mid-March so watch out for that! Something that no one has seen before and something you would have not expected to exist.


----------



## Davidro

Chrisek said:


> View attachment 987718
> 
> 
> Stock photo. My band is a little different (fade?). Will show more later


Wow that is a beauty. Last time I was at Javys they had a lot of these models (NOS) in a variety of colours- but costing about $500 each ( if memory serves well)!


----------



## kung-fusion

Davidro said:


> Also a bit of teaser- got some interesting resin incoming for a vintage model around mid-March so watch out for that! Something that no one has seen before and something you would have not expected to exist.


Oh come on, what is it? I am going to guess... spare resin for a limited version of Lungman? That's the weirdest thing I could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## eisbaer

A original resin strap for my gw-m5600 since I like the resin better than the bracelet it now has.


----------



## CanonMan

LoL there are 10 pages for the last 3 weeks. Awesome. 

It's a little bit like the Ted/Chrisek/Feisar show at times but HOLY COW there is some buying power here!!!! 

Ted dude, you need to calm down fella or you're gonna hurt yourself!!! I'm thinking your man-cave must look like a squirrel's den but instead of discard shells wall to wall it's G tins. 


LoL I loved this thread back in the day and still now it feels exciting, like I'm buying all these and waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## kung-fusion

CanonMan said:


> LoL there are 10 pages for the last 3 weeks. Awesome.
> 
> It's a little bit like the Ted/Chrisek/Feisar show at times but HOLY COW there is some buying power here!!!!
> 
> Ted dude, you need to calm down fella or you're gonna hurt yourself!!! I'm thinking your man-cave must look like a squirrel's den but instead of discard shells wall to wall it's G tins.
> 
> LoL I loved this thread back in the day and still now it feels exciting, like I'm buying all these and waiting for them to arrive.


It is better to live vicariously through the purchases of others!

I used to make a thread about every watch I bought, but lately it is more like every 10th or 15th watch that I end up posting about, more out of laziness than anything.

I am glad there are forum members so active as to post quality photos every week, it keeps this forum alive and vibrant..
Not that it is in any danger of dying... just look at how many posts there are on the g-shock forum compared to every other forum on WUS... wow


----------



## Bosox

And I'll follow kung's words up with my latest purchase. I'm really on an aviator kick right! Got a GW-3500BD coming my way. 
(Sellers pic)
View attachment 988824


----------



## Chrisek

CanonMan said:


> It's a little bit like the Ted/Chrisek/Feisar show at times but HOLY COW there is some buying power here!!!!


Thank you CanonMan, but really I'm not one of the big dogs here. Although i will be on a tear next month to finish off my first year in G-Shocks/watches. Still, you oughtta see what Kawei had been up to. . . Speaking of which, there is a thread i need to create.


----------



## CanonMan

Hehe well I've a funny feeling I have no concept how impressive March is gonna be. 

Can't wait to see what you all have planned. 

Gonna have to see if I can't add to the list in some small way. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## swingminx

View attachment 989435

Got this one yesterday!


----------



## TedDotCom

CanonMan said:


> Ted dude, you need to calm down fella or you're gonna hurt yourself!!! I'm thinking your man-cave must look like a squirrel's den but instead of discard shells wall to wall it's G tins.


Ahah, thanks for the heads up CanonMan.
I guess buying G-Shocks is kinda like therapy for me...its kinda hard to explain. :think:

Anyways, my GLX5500-7 is coming within a few days.

View attachment 989712


View attachment 989713


----------



## Chrisek

@Teddotcom: i think you need to check in on the February purchases ;-).


----------



## TedDotCom

Chrisek said:


> @Teddotcom: i think you need to check in on the February purchases ;-).


Yes sir.

Will consolidate all my Feb. 2013 purchases in 1 pic during the weekend.


----------



## Chrisek

You rock! And looking forward to it! :beer:


----------



## CanonMan

TedDotCom said:


> Ahah, thanks for the heads up CanonMan.
> I guess buying G-Shocks is kinda like therapy for me...its kinda hard to explain. :think:


NP my friend :beer:

Can't wait to see the whole Feb ensemble. MIGHTY!!!

:-!


----------



## Chrisek

March is gonna ROCK!!!!!! Finally cleared all the decks and it's time for some catching up this month.

For being into Aviators as much as I am, I am verrrrrryyy late to this party. But better late than never!

View attachment 989984


30 stars! GW-A1030! Woo-hoo! I've liked this one since day zero!

These two are also overdue. Not the same intensity, bit i don't know of many fiberglass banded G's.

View attachment 989985


Yup, both. :beer:


----------



## KO_81

I have a GX56-1A incoming, pics to follow...........

Very much looking to getting it. |>


----------



## marcoszam

On its way over; planing to change the band for the rubber one as soon as it arrives... I'm in a bit of a love affair with the divers lately 
View attachment 990077

Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## CanonMan

Chrisek said:


> March is gonna ROCK!!!!!! Finally cleared all the decks and it's time for some catching up this month.
> 
> For being into Aviators as much as I am, I am verrrrrryyy late to this party. But better late than never!
> 
> View attachment 989984
> 
> 
> 30 stars! GW-A1030! Woo-hoo! I've liked this one since day zero!
> 
> These two are also overdue. Not the same intensity, bit i don't know of many fiberglass banded G's.
> 
> View attachment 989985
> 
> 
> Yup, both. :beer:


oh you hound now I think you KNOW that's the GD200 I'm hot for in red. Mmmmm

And my friend, I was fingering that very Aviator in Casio London the other night. Couldn't find reference to it so didn't post about it.

Now that is one mighty mighty fine beast - they have the RAF next to it and dare I say, the RAF looked out classed.

You are gonna be stoked with that I'm 100% sure.


----------



## canadu

After a 4 month purchasing break, I have

Deep Blue Sea Diver 1000 - my second deep blue watch after the 3000M
View attachment 990091


Android Divemaster Espionage 2 current dealfrom deptofdealsdotcom









And, Citizen Eco-zilla BJ8050-08E Eco-Drive 
View attachment 990098


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cxwrench

On the way!

View attachment 990748


----------



## dasmi

Can't wait. It'll be my second G.


----------



## TedDotCom

View attachment 993315


I got my GLX5500-7 today!

My second 5500.


----------



## Chrisek

Got a dw8195 coming in. Should be a very good condition gang stars, vs my beat up one. Hope it is.

View attachment 993719


----------



## TedDotCom

_"Smurf Blue"_ GLX-5600A-2
View attachment 994274


According to USPS, i will be receiving this tomorrow (03/04)


----------



## lunitic

Just ordered the GW-A10001-AJF from Chino.


----------



## 02civicsi

Scheduled for delivery tomorrow :

MIRO Riseman G-9200R-4DR


----------



## LesserBlackDog

This little guy:










I'm hoping the small size works for my wrists. I bought a regular 6900 but immediately returned it due to the large size. Even my 5600s are a little big for my taste.


----------



## Chrisek

Count me in. Ordered this evening.

View attachment 994943


GD350


----------



## Chrisek

And i won this today!

First camo
First fabric strap with buckle
First 9550

View attachment 994992


DW9550. Don't know the full designation. Yet.


----------



## CanonMan

ok well just to tag along in this party,

GLS-5600V-1ER


View attachment 995106


----------



## psweeting

WWE Wrestlemania XX DW-6600. One I've been searching for, for a long time. It needs a new keeper but is boxed and complete. Pics later.


----------



## xevious

I was going to wait on this... as the GD-350 models are just starting to come to the USA, having been available in the JDM for a few months now. But I keep hearing so many great testimonies about how super the negative display is. I couldn't help but pull the trigger today... ;-)


----------



## dasmi




----------



## riffraff

I've owned Casios before, but I just ordered my first G-Shock:

View attachment 995748


----------



## ushills

LesserBlackDog said:


> This little guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the small size works for my wrists. I bought a regular 6900 but immediately returned it due to the large size. Even my 5600s are a little big for my taste.


Have you a model number for this might be good for my son.


----------



## JoseCanseco

ushills said:


> Have you a model number for this might be good for my son.


GMN-691-1AJF


----------



## silencio163

I just received my gw-5610 last week and just ordered a gd-350 yesterday. Can't wait. Excellent pics everyone. I will post pics of my new toys as soon as I can.


----------



## CanonMan

SQUEAL 

fancy 5600 heading in


----------



## exc-hulk

Freshly liberated from the clutches of customs. :-d


----------



## CanonMan

View attachment 1004408


Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## marcoszam

marcoszam said:


> On its way over; planing to change the band for the rubber one as soon as it arrives... I'm in a bit of a love affair with the divers lately
> Cheers,
> Marcos


Arrived and already is getting wrist time after changing to rubber band!
View attachment 997245


----------



## safetyobc

Bought this today from a fellow WUS member. My first G-Shock!

View attachment 997277


----------



## psweeting

DW-5600ATOM-1JR

View attachment 997702


DW-5600VTULTRAMAN

View attachment 997703


----------



## CanonMan

Oh and there's me excited at my first 'lume graphic. 

Psweeting you dog! I gotta get me some special editions they look great, esp the last one.


----------



## vliss

Just ordered a few minutes ago! Bought online from a shop which I stumbled upon.
I was able to buy it for retail price, so I was very lucky.

View attachment 997761


----------



## psweeting

vliss said:


> Just ordered a few minutes ago! Bought online from a shop which I stumbled upon.
> I was able to buy it for retail price, so I was very lucky.


Well done. You've probably got the last one in the world!! Expect a slew of PM's about this one.


----------



## richord06

View attachment 997880

and
View attachment 997881


----------



## dasmi

richord06 said:


> View attachment 997880
> 
> and
> View attachment 997881


I'm torn between exactly those two. I have this on the way:


----------



## richord06

dasmi said:


> I'm torn between exactly those two. I have this on the way:


Haha, I was in the same boat and just bought both.


----------



## cxwrench

The DGK i picked up on the weekend, the GLS that showed up Monday, and the GD350 that showed up today, less than 72 hours after i ordered it...from Tokyo!

View attachment 998795


----------



## kung-fusion

After vowing not to buy anything until the next wave of 30th anniversary watches, I have incoming....

DW-5400C-9 in amazing condition, but needing resin (which I have)...

DW-1500 case (NOS).... needing a module and a band (which I have)...

DW-5600C with genuine resin and spare genuine resin set (thanks to Bosox!)...

....And a crystal. A very, very expensive crystal


DEFINITELY taking a break until the DW-5030C comes out


----------



## Bosox

Ok I caved and bought this! This is also gunna be my last one until the new square screwback comes out. 
View attachment 999394


----------



## psweeting

If this buy goes through it will be one of my biggest bargains ever...

DW-5600CF-3JF

View attachment 999708


Deal fell through, too good to be true.


----------



## dasmi

My G-shock ordering spree continues. This is number 4 in the last month, with the MDV-106 tossed in for good measure.


----------



## JoseCanseco

dasmi said:


>


I popped a nato strap on mine and I absolutely love it. It definitely does not look or feel like a $40 watch! And just a heads-up that it's 22mm at the lugs as opposed to the 20mm as advertised.


----------



## dasmi

22 is actually better for me. Excellent.


----------



## aryarewardhana

View attachment 1002059


just arrived today GAC 100 1A2DR..

next target is GD 350 & DW 6900 MS..


----------



## Cultfollower

View attachment 1002117

G6900KG-3CR
Just arrived today and going to change for a purple strap and maybe light button to give it A hulk look not sure what more I can do as a novice!:think:


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

I have 2 dw6600s coming. Very excited.


----------



## TedDotCom

First purchase yesterday from Sunknots Japan...

The famous/infamous (depends on whose side you're on) GD-350-1BJF

View attachment 1002207


Plus another G-Shock...will post once it has shipped.


----------



## riffraff

Nothing incoming now. My 350-8 just arrived.
View attachment 1002226


----------



## GShockMe

I am not slowing down at all. Time to put a BIG BREAK before the new waves come in April.

Got two more GD-350; the -1B vibe alarm and -8 Vibrator! This 2nd grey will be for keep for becoming unintentionally limited edition. Then I gotta try the orange king GX56-4. And last but not least, I repurchased GW3000BD. I miss the blue.

View attachment 1002949


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats GShockMe. One of my "mistakes" was waiting so long to purchase the orange king. Makes me smile every time i wear it. Hope you enjoy it. :beer:


----------



## GShockMe

Thanks, Chrisek. It's actually here. It's my first bright color G-Shock. I feel very refreshing when I try it on. Orange color seems to be well accepted for men watches (think.. GW3000M4). It really suits to go to do fun outdoor activities. So far these were the reactions when I worn it in the house, my kid.. "you got a new G Shock!" and smile, my wifey.. "eww.. ugly color!", but she didn't take her eyes from it for a long time. I think she means she wants it actually.  I like it.


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats and right on! I went ahead and pre-ordered a watch last night from the upcoming (May release) slew of G-Shocks.

View attachment 1003562


Not the most impressive or exciting collab, I admit. It shouldn't be a difficult one to get, but I didn't want to miss it either. I'll end up with all 3 of this wave of GLX150's (yes LUW, even the positive display ). The other two should be dead easy to get and may even be worldwide, so I can wait on them.


----------



## iG9200

soon to come

View attachment 1003568


----------



## marcoszam

I don't now if you ever do such a crazy thing like re-buying a watch?

Last year got rid of my GLX-5600B-8, bit ashamed to tell you but full disclosure, it was because of bad memories related to a girl I was dating, stupid isn't it?... Well, even more stupid is that I just pulled the trigger when I saw the price was reduced for the very same watch.

To comfort myself I will stick to the fact that I love the watch but I needed a new one without the bad karma   

View attachment 1003587


Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## psweeting

I've only seen the one poor picture of this DW-5600B-3V but I've bought it anyway. It's missing a keeper so lets hope that's all that I need to replace.

View attachment 1005552


----------



## safetyobc

Well the addiction has started. I bought my first G-Shock last week (GW7900B-1). And now this is on the way
View attachment 1005635


----------



## CanonMan

marcoszam said:


> I don't now if you ever do such a crazy thing like re-buying a watch?
> 
> Last year got rid of my GLX-5600B-8, bit ashamed to tell you but full disclosure, it was because of bad memories related to a girl I was dating, stupid isn't it?... Well, even more stupid is that I just pulled the trigger when I saw the price was reduced for the very same watch.
> 
> To comfort myself I will stick to the fact that I love the watch but I needed a new one without the bad karma
> 
> View attachment 1003587
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Marcos


Well there's no harm in that man, we're all allowed a change of heart especially when it's because that heart has taken a kicking.

But I've just run 1680 of your Venezuelan thingies through a convertor and it's £180. Yikes man, I can see it on Ebay for $100 (i.e. £70). You sure you couldn't have got it cheaper?


----------



## CanonMan

psweeting said:


> I've only seen the one poor picture of this DW-5600B-3V but I've bought it anyway. It's missing a keeper so lets hope that's all that I need to replace.
> 
> View attachment 1005552


Hey PS what's the colour on it meant to be - olive drab or summat? not familiar with this flavour of 5600.


----------



## marcoszam

CanonMan said:


> Well there's no harm in that man, we're all allowed a change of heart especially when it's because that heart has taken a kicking.
> 
> But I've just run 1680 of your Venezuelan thingies through a convertor and it's £180. Yikes man, I can see it on Ebay for $100 (i.e. £70). You sure you couldn't have got it cheaper?


Thanks for the moral support, Mate!

Now speaking economics, it would take years for me to explain to anyone the basics of our insane economy, but basically, we have a foreign currency exchange control implanted by this bloody-stupid-mentally challenged-freaking-communist oriented "government".

That being said, the rate on which you based your calculation is the official rate, but one (being a natural person, a importation company also have limits but it's a all different history) can only access yearly to a limited amount of $ paying the official rate. To anyone who does not live in here may sound crazy, but we cannot simply use our credit cards and buy from online stores abroad, we have to file a petition and only 400$ we're aloud to spend on online purchasing and 3.000$ on when we travel, but not every time we travel, just once a year.

Anyway, if we want to travel abroad or we want to buy online but we already spend our yearly given, we must turn to the black market which as today report 24 Bs per 1$.

So if you divide 1.700 Bs by 24 the result is 70$ give or take, but if you multiply 100$ for 24 the result is... Is more than what I paid.

And, since I already use (spend) all my yearly "official rate $" available, it is far better to buy in Bs.

To sum up, our country does not behave like the rest of the civilized world does economically speaking, and therefore most rules common worldwide won't apply here 

Cheers and always the best to all,
Marcos


----------



## riffraff

marcoszam said:


> Thanks for the moral support, Mate!
> 
> Now speaking economics, it would take years for me to explain to anyone the basics of our insane economy, but basically, we have a foreign currency exchange control implanted by this bloody-stupid-mentally challenged-freaking-communist oriented "government".
> 
> That being said, the rate on which you based your calculation is the official rate, but one (being a natural person, a importation company also have limits but it's a all different history) can only access yearly to a limited amount of $ paying the official rate. To anyone who does not live in here may sound crazy, but we cannot simply use our credit cards and buy from online stores abroad, we have to file a petition and only 400$ we're aloud to spend on online purchasing and 3.000$ on when we travel, but not every time we travel, just once a year.
> 
> Anyway, if we want to travel abroad or we want to buy online but we already spend our yearly given, we must turn to the black market which as today report 24 Bs per 1$.
> 
> So if you divide 1.700 Bs by 24 the result is 70$ give or take, but if you multiply 100$ for 24 the result is... Is more than what I paid.
> 
> And, since I already use (spend) all my yearly "official rate $" available, it is far better to buy in Bs.
> 
> To sum up, our country does not behave like the rest of the civilized world does economically speaking, and therefore most rules common worldwide won't apply here
> 
> Cheers and always the best to all,
> Marcos


Wow. And I thought our (my) economy sucked. Sorry, man. :-(


----------



## psweeting

CanonMan said:


> Hey PS what's the colour on it meant to be - olive drab or summat? not familiar with this flavour of 5600.


It's a vintage screw back from 1991. I've read these green ones are the rarest of the bunch so I'm pretty pleased to find one at a fair price.


----------



## isezumi

Gratz on the rare find, Psweeting!


----------



## ishcm

Have this one coming soon...

View attachment 1006120


----------



## TedDotCom

View attachment 1006322


Finally!

Will be receiving the Basic Black from e-Bloom anytime this week.

:-!


----------



## GShockMe

ishcm said:


> Have this one coming soon...
> 
> View attachment 1006120


Nice one! MTG1100? I've never known there is this color. 
BTW. Look like it needs a big Sun bath.


----------



## tomd1107

GD-350-1 on its way from Sunknots. I loved the -8JF so much I had to get another one of these.


----------



## aryarewardhana

dw 8700..
View attachment 1006777


----------



## TedDotCom

Received my *BEAMS* today!
View attachment 1007545


View attachment 1007549


My third 5500. b-)


----------



## Davidro

What's in the box??
View attachment 1008019


View attachment 1008021

Its (another) NOS DW-6600

Really love and appreciate this model.


----------



## Overkill

I've got one of these on the way... GWX-5600-1JF, can't wait! 

View attachment 1008153


----------



## LUW

Those funky colors of the GWX-5600 are growing on me.


----------



## Blaise13

marcoszam said:


> ...we have a foreign currency exchange control implanted by this bloody-stupid-mentally challenged-freaking-communist oriented "government".


Some have been never seen again for less then that ... :-x 

Very interesting post.


----------



## Kilovolt

I just received the shipping notice for my new GW-A1030A-1AJR with an ETA next Tuesday

View attachment 1008230


----------



## siphuncle

I've got a GW-4000A-1AER on its way over from Italy to the UK as we speak. Very Excited.


----------



## riffraff

Overkill said:


> I've got one of these on the way... GWX-5600-1JF, can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 1008153


Is that glossy or matte? I've been holding off on the glossy black one.


----------



## greg1491

GD350 should be shipping from Japan soon. I ordered from Sunknots the 1JF model that isnt coming to the US.


----------



## Blaise13

marcoszam said:


> I did it finally, I ordered the AMW Arnie
> View attachment 1010731
> 
> 
> Cheers to all,
> Marcos


I didn't know that serie. 
Really love the hand shape, very nice watch ; just also noticed on the net that it is affordable :-!


----------



## marcoszam

Blaise13 said:


> I didn't know that serie.
> Really love the hand shape, very nice watch ; just also noticed on the net that it is affordable :-!


Hello, Mate:

Not only is quite (very much) affordable, but it is a great watch in all the matters; long-lasting too, recently a member of the forum posted one of the series AMW I reckon some 30 years old.

Bottom line, if you get one you won't regret it!


----------



## vliss

It was quite the search finding them for retail prices. But succeeded and even got 3 from France!

During the search I also found alot of other collabs but I first have to save to money again 

View attachment 1011012


----------



## GShockMe

I secured another orange king for my kids (take my advice, guys, if you have two kids, buy things in two). 
View attachment 1011126


Then I caved in to my urge. I closed my eyes and clicked 'buy' on the Raptor. Now I'm done.

View attachment 1011127


----------



## TedDotCom

GShockMe said:


> I secured another orange king for my kids (take my advice, guys, if you have two kids, buy things in two).
> View attachment 1011126


Such a good dad. |>


----------



## Chibatastic

Oh ho!!

I like purple so I'm getting this.

View attachment 1011149

A birthday present to myself.
Chibatastic


----------



## TedDotCom

Chibatastic said:


> View attachment 1011149
> 
> A birthday present to myself.
> Chibatastic


Happy brithday!


----------



## SgtPepper

From Sinapur (11.03.2013) to Germany (14.03.2013) in four days ..............

My G-Shock Number 5, G-001-1C "Jason".

View attachment 1012323


View attachment 1012327


----------



## Blaise13

Chibatastic said:


> Oh ho!!
> 
> I like purple so I'm getting this.
> 
> A birthday present to myself.
> Chibatastic


Never best served than by yourself !


----------



## TedDotCom

G-511-9A

Liking the yellow face.

Seller's pics:
View attachment 1012720


View attachment 1012721


Stock pic:
View attachment 1012722


----------



## psweeting

Pre-ordered my DW-5030C (let's hope it gets honoured).

View attachment 1013074


----------



## Feisar

Pre-ordered my two favorite 30th Anniversary Resist Black - DW-5030C-1JR and GW-5530C-1JR.
Now the wait until their official release in Japan.

View attachment 1013703


View attachment 1013704


----------



## MCZK

psweeting said:


> Pre-ordered my DW-5030C (let's hope it gets honoured).
> 
> View attachment 1013074


Me too. Delivery says end of April [grinds teeth]


----------



## jun0

Picked this up on St. Patty's day, a DW-6900PL-9. Unfortunately, Nordstroms does not do the metal tins so it came in a white box on a pillow:



















Wrist shot









With its brother, the DW-6900PL-1:










Unlike the yellow of the GA-100-9 or say the band of the Rasta Jason, this is a yellow like a highlighter pen.


----------



## psweeting

I wasn't looking for this one but at 9000 Yen I couldn't pass it up, DW-6900AC

View attachment 1014266


----------



## psweeting

And this one just popped up lower than RRP. Looking for the Blue/Red one now.

View attachment 1014318


----------



## phattbam

where do you preorder from? site?


Feisar said:


> Pre-ordered my two favorite 30th Anniversary Resist Black - DW-5030C-1JR and GW-5530C-1JR.
> Now the wait until their official release in Japan.
> 
> View attachment 1013703
> 
> 
> View attachment 1013704


----------



## KO_81

I have this GR8900A-1 Classic Black on the way, looking forward to getting it after the disappointment of the far too big GX56.

Got it cheap too. |>


----------



## bovinious

first g shock in 5 years. GW-A1000FC-2A in coming to me!

View attachment 1014685

View attachment 1014687

just the pics the seller sent me for now. will post new pics when it arrives in the mail!


----------



## Blaise13

KO_81 said:


> I have this GR8900A-1 Classic Black on the way, looking forward to getting it after the disappointment of the far too big GX56.
> 
> Got it cheap too. |>


G 8900 are also LARGE G's even if they don't beat GX56. I wore a gwx8900 at the seller and i gave up to get one.


----------



## showtime240

i have the gd101ns, ga110ac, and dw6900ac coming in....


----------



## plexw

Mudman GW-9300GB-1JF Gold x Black, Carbon fiber strap, multi band 6

Just bought it last week from Tip-top @ Rakuten JP

It is in New York USPS center now, hopefully I can get it tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## TedDotCom

Here's my acquistion from yesterday.

Didn't have time to post this badboy coz something urgent came up.

View attachment 1015061


View attachment 1015062


View attachment 1015064


GW-9010-1


----------



## phattbam

I've been seeing those mudman's at costco lately TDC


----------



## aryarewardhana

arrived on sunday.. my dw 8700.. bought it for a cheap price with a really good conditions

View attachment 1015434


----------



## Chilliluk

For quite a long time I didn't know about these Casio DURO200 model. It has so many features, 200M water resistant and all stainless steel...ordered yesterday...I can't wait 

View attachment 1015521


----------



## CanonMan

^ wow new one on me too. 

@ TedDC doesn't the red window in the centre show a 'G' when it synched? I remember something like that.


----------



## JoseCanseco

I've got my second GW-5000 on the way and I just picked up a gently used DW-5000-1JF 2001 reissue.

View attachment 1015722


I had a chance to get a Spike Lee for a bit cheaper but I liked the more "standard" look of the '01 reissue a bit more.


----------



## dynosaur

View attachment 1015726


Incoming this XD
Seller's pic.
And I'll be drinking water for a mth.


----------



## MCZK

JoseCanseco said:


> I just picked up a gently used DW-5000-1JF 2001 reissue.


Hey, me too!


----------



## plexw

Got my mudman from USPS today! Three days after tip-top ship it, amazing speed. I bet you ship something from California to Florida will not get here on the third day, using $20 shipping service.

Back to the watch, love the size, although I hope get the "grey negative version", but this is just my first g-shock, who says I can not get another one?

Now I have the GSAR as a "dress watch" and mudman as a "casual watch".


----------



## Blaise13

plexw said:


> Got my mudman from USPS today! Three days after tip-top ship it, amazing speed. I bet you ship something from California to Florida will not get here on the third day, using $20 shipping service.
> 
> Back to the watch, love the size, although I hope get the "grey negative version", but this is just my first g-shock, who says I can not get another one?
> 
> Now I have the GSAR as a "dress watch" and mudman as a "casual watch".


I would say Mudman is THE dress watch ;-)


----------



## shockme

Iv got a gx56-1a, and a olive g5600kg-3 on the way in the mail at this moment! Pumped to get my king of g's


----------



## shockme

They were in my mail box when I got home!! Gx56 is soooo bad to the bone


----------



## Sedi

shockme said:


> They were in my mail box when I got home!! Gx56 is soooo bad to the bone


Hi and welcome to the forum!
Enjoy the new watches!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## TedDotCom

CanonMan said:


> ^ wow new one on me too.
> 
> @ TedDC doesn't the red window in the centre show a 'G' when it synched? I remember something like that.


Yes. Like the GW-M850, it does show the stylized G when it received a sync.

Its just that it didn't sync in the package when I got it from the mailbox.


----------



## shockme

Sedi said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!
> Enjoy the new watches!
> 
> cheers, Sedi


thanks for the warm welcome! iv had a couple mudmans and a g100 for year or 2 and finally added to my collection, fine additions if i might add lol  enjoying the forum so far, lots of info and pics. i really like how g shock goes back so far and has progressed so much, full of style, function, and crediblility.


----------



## BrendanSilent

i have been out of watches for a while because i had to buy some DJ equipment (some new Pioneer CDJ-850's for those who know what that is) but now i'm back to my shocks!

got this one coming in the mail, just in time for summer:

View attachment 1016510


----------



## CanonMan

TedDotCom said:


> Yes. Like the GW-M850, it does show the stylized G when it received a sync.
> 
> Its just that it didn't sync in the package when I got it from the mailbox.


Sweet, I love that feature. The whole face of that watch reminds me of American cars (ok ok automobiles) from the 50s and 60s. Don't know why.

Wasn't inferring it was faulty 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## CanonMan

BrendanSilent said:


> i have been out of watches for a while because i had to buy some DJ equipment (some new Pioneer CDJ-850's for those who know what that is) but now i'm back to my shocks!
> 
> got this one coming in the mail, just in time for summer:
> 
> View attachment 1016510


Ooooooo lovely mirror display?

Boom.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting

I've just won an auction for a rather odd DW-5600 that I've never seen before on Yahoo Japan. It seems to be a limited collab from a Japanese fashion house call TK Mixpice. It's brand new, nothing too elaborate but it's always nice to get unheard of finds for cheap 

View attachment 1016858


View attachment 1016860


----------



## BrendanSilent

^ weird! you never know what will turn up around here.


----------



## b00mersubvet

Kilovolt said:


> I just received the shipping notice for my new GW-A1030A-1AJR with an ETA next Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 1008230


Well?? Did you get it? Follow-up! :-d


----------



## b00mersubvet

View attachment 1017134


Just got the GR8900NV-2, but now I'm contemplating returning it.


----------



## CanonMan

b00mersubvet said:


> Just got the GR8900NV-2, but now I'm contemplating returning it.


Boo hiss why is that?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## b00mersubvet

CanonMan said:


> Boo hiss why is that?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


I know...I know. It's got a great look, but it's just as bulky as my GD100, and I don't know if I want another oversize G-Shock. Case diameter is 55mm.


----------



## TedDotCom

View attachment 1017515


View attachment 1017516


View attachment 1017518


Received my G-511-9A in the mail yesterday, and wore it to work today...

It looks even better in person!

So happy about this purchase. 

*Loving the yellow face. *b-)


----------



## TedDotCom

BrendanSilent said:


> i have been out of watches for a while because i had to buy some DJ equipment (some new Pioneer CDJ-850's for those who know what that is) but now i'm back to my shocks!
> 
> got this one coming in the mail, just in time for summer:
> 
> View attachment 1016510


This looks way better than the stock G-Shock pic.

Did you change the bezel and band or something?

It doesn't look as shiny.


----------



## TedDotCom

CanonMan said:


> Sweet, I love that feature. The whole face of that watch reminds me of American cars (ok ok automobiles) from the 50s and 60s. Don't know why.
> 
> Wasn't inferring it was faulty
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


I see it too.

Looks like a car grille.


----------



## Mattias

*Sv: What Do You Have Incoming?? Part III >>>*

One 
Prg5000 new
Prg40 new
Pwr 2500 new

INCOMING...:

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## CanonMan

*Re: Sv: What Do You Have Incoming?? Part III >>>*



Mattias said:


> One
> Prg5000 new
> Prg40 new
> Pwr 2500 new
> 
> INCOMING...:
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


so not much then!!



|>


----------



## psweeting

GWF-1000BS (as I missed the Basel one, but saved about £1000)

DW-6900MM-2
DW-6900 Playcloths


----------



## CanonMan

psweeting said:


> GWF-1000BS (as I missed the Basel one, but saved about £1000)


Just googled that (as I often do from this thread since you guys turn up all sorts) and I'm looking at the Mastermind edition with the red display?

OH MY

Way beyond me but damn if I wouldn't put the wife out on the street corner for that bad boy.

What flavour is yours coming in PS?


----------



## psweeting

CanonMan said:


> Just googled that (as I often do from this thread since you guys turn up all sorts) and I'm looking at the Mastermind edition with the red display?
> 
> OH MY
> 
> Way beyond me but damn if I wouldn't put the wife out on the street corner for that bad boy.
> 
> What flavour is yours coming in PS?


It's the standard BS flavour. Not any super limited version. That Mastermind is nice but way over-priced currently.


----------



## isezumi

psweeting said:


> GWF-1000BS (as I missed the Basel one, but saved about £1000)
> 
> DW-6900MM-2
> DW-6900 Playcloths


Can anyone tell me if there is a 6900 that shares the exact same color module as the 6900MM-2?

Thanks!


----------



## captain kid

View attachment 1018313

_Stolen pic_

Obviously I'm going to change the bezel and strap.:-d


----------



## JoseCanseco

Got three incoming:

GW-5000-1JF. This will be my second one, not really sure why I bought it :-d
View attachment 1018748


DW-5000-1JF. 2001 re-issue of the OG DW-5000C
View attachment 1018738


GW-5525A-1. 25th Anniversary "Dawn Black" Collection
View attachment 1018746


----------



## Chibatastic

JoseCanseco said:


> Got three incoming:
> 
> GW-5000-1JF. This will be my second one, not really sure why I bought it :-d
> View attachment 1018748


It's an awesome watch so why not have a spare :-!


----------



## JoseCanseco

I had an old iPhone lying around, sold it on eBay, only spent about $50 of my own cash to cover the GW-5000. It was a no-brainer :-d


----------



## Chibatastic

JoseCanseco said:


> I had an old iPhone lying around, sold it on eBay, only spent about $50 of my own cash to cover the GW-5000. It was a no-brainer :-d


Nice,
I have an old iphone 4s lying around but can't part with it because I like it better than my current galaxy s3..


----------



## JoseCanseco

You'd be surprised what they go for. Mine was an iPhone 4 in great condition—turned it into another watch I don't need. I bet there's a G out there you really want but you just can't justify spending the money, right? :-d


----------



## cxwrench

selling used iPhones is easy money for sure. when i got my 5 i figured i'd sell the old phone. white, 16gb 4. great shape. i put it on ebay at 1.25pm, at 1.27 i got the 'your item has sold' message. it sold in less than 2mins for $50.00 more than i paid it or the new one. crazy.

and by the way, this should show up mon or tues. DW5600EG9...this display is growing on me, i'll probably pick up the GX56 and the G8900 w/ the similar color display soon. 
View attachment 1018876


----------



## TedDotCom

First of three acquisitions...will post the others later. ;-)

_Photos posted with permission of the owner, JoseCanseco._

View attachment 1018938


View attachment 1018939

GD-350-8JF

Thanks JoseCanseco! :-!


----------



## JoseCanseco

You got it, brother.

Oh, how bitter sweet this is. It feels like only a couple of weeks ago that she came into my life...

We met on a cold day; I was working, she'd just gotten off of the red-eye from Japan.
View attachment 1018959


Here's our first Sunday breakfast together. I had the english muffin as she took long, slow pulls from her cylindrical, seemingly never-ending source of energy.
View attachment 1018962


Here we are paying our respects to the great state of Texas, taking care to not mess with it.
View attachment 1018961


But now she's going away. Somewhere she'll not be neglected, a place she won't get cast aside in favor of a sleeker, albeit heavier compatriot.

Wear her well :-!


----------



## TedDotCom

JoseCanseco said:


> But now she's going away. Somewhere she'll not be neglected, a place she won't get cast aside in favor of a sleeker, albeit heavier compatriot.
> 
> Wear her well :-!


Will do sir. Don't you worry about a thing.

She will be used regularly.


----------



## exc-hulk

Ok, these three newbies are on it's way to me...

*DW-5900C-9


c) List of Every G-Shock Model - G-Shock Wiki | casio watch resources

DW-001-1BV



c) *DW Series

*W-735H-8AVEF

- thank you Sedi o| :-d:-!

*


----------



## Sedi

exc-hulk said:


> *W-735H-8AVEF
> 
> - thank you Sedi o| :-d:-!
> 
> *


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d - I think you'll like it - it has much of the DNA of the chunky G-Shock models of the 90's IMO. The module is not as good as I hoped since it doesn't show current time in timer and STW mode once they are running, but a nice watch nonetheless.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## riffraff

So, Jose. Why'd ya flip the 350?


----------



## JoseCanseco

riffraff said:


> So, Jose. Why'd ya flip the 350?


Three reasons.

1) It's just too big. I've got a 6.5" wrist and it just doesn't work on me.

2) I'm a square-lover at heart, so naturally I've been neglecting it in favor of my recently acquired GW-5000 (and now my DW-5000!).

3) I've spent too much money on 2 GW-5000's and a DW-5000 so it's nice to have the extra scratch


----------



## riffraff

JoseCanseco said:


> Three reasons.
> 
> 1) It's just too big. I've got a 6.5" wrist and it just doesn't work on me.
> 
> 2) I'm a square-lover at heart, so naturally I've been neglecting it in favor of my recently acquired GW-5000 (and now my DW-5000!).
> 
> 3) I've spent too much money on 2 GW-5000's and a DW-5000 so it's nice to have the extra scratch


Makes sense. :-!


----------



## melfiz

This! Initial blue 30th anniversary bluetooth G's

View attachment 1020420


On the way from japan, should be reaching next week..


----------



## exc-hulk

Sedi said:


> :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d - I think you'll like it - it has much of the DNA of the chunky G-Shock models of the 90's IMO. The module is not as good as I hoped since it doesn't show current time in timer and STW mode once they are running, but a nice watch nonetheless.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


That sounds good to me Sedi !
Like the G-Shock line up of the 90's.

Your wristshot and your last pic in your review shows how thick the watch is. Like it very much...


----------



## CanonMan

exc-hulk said:


> That sounds good to me Sedi !
> Like the G-Shock line up of the 90's.
> 
> Your wristshot and your last pic in your review shows how thick the watch is. Like it very much...


yeah me too, so often with these kinda comments - mostly Sedi to blame I will say haha - I find myself on Amazon checking out the versions and hovering over the button. But in the end I wonder am I not just buying for buying's sake? So I don't.

Good luck Hulk, and err, stay calm hehe


----------



## Vil

Picked this up today


----------



## TedDotCom

Vil said:


> Picked this up today


I really like the 8900 series.

I always wanted to get that particular GWX-8900, but somehow I always get sidetracked into getting some other G-Shock.

I guess maybe now isn't the time for me...


----------



## exc-hulk

CanonMan said:


> yeah me too, so often with these kinda comments - mostly Sedi to blame I will say haha - I find myself on Amazon checking out the versions and hovering over the button. But in the end I wonder am I not just buying for buying's sake? So I don't.
> 
> Good luck Hulk, and err, stay calm hehe


You are absolutely right !

But too late, I ordered on Amazon yesterday morning.o|

I hope the price will not ruin me. :-d;-)


----------



## exc-hulk

new old newbie in da house... :-d


----------



## Hiroshimonamour

Incoming.. this, erm, foxy lady....

View attachment 1022611


Why I bought it I'm not sure :think:

But then again I'm not sure about many things :-!


----------



## Blaise13

Hiroshimonamour said:


> Incoming.. this, erm, foxy lady....
> 
> View attachment 1022611
> 
> 
> Why I bought it I'm not sure :think:
> 
> But then again I'm not sure about many things :-!


Not sure a man can't wear it :think:


----------



## Hiroshimonamour

Blaise13 said:


> Not sure a man can't wear it :think:


I think it's just a matter of matching it to the right cufflinks


----------



## 02civicsi

I'd rock that pink G5500 any way I want, matter of fact I have one on my eBay watch list.


----------



## CanonMan

Hiroshimonamour said:


> I think it's just a matter of matching it to the right cufflinks


Ahahaa

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## KO_81

Here's my GR8900A-1 at long last, loving the negative display and cool blue backlight. I think it looks just right on my wrist, big but not too big like the GX56.

The strap on it is very solid and comfortable; overall I am thrilled with it and I really liked it from the moment it went on my wrist. :-!


----------



## tse_tse

I have an Initial Blue Edition Riseman on order from Japan. I just tracked the tracking number and my package is now with the delivery courier which means they should be delivering it to my home today but I am at work and no one is at home. I hope to be able to get someone and do receiving at my home later and catch the courier. Pray hard that I can get the package today. If so, I will be able to share some pics by tonight (My local time). So excited!!!


----------



## Mattias

Incoming

Gw 5000 from japan

Gw 5610 bb
Gw 5610
Glx 5600
From UK
+

approximately 7 to 10 pieces more all CASIO i really cant remember but i put pic when they arrive...

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kilovolt

*GA-1000-1AER*

View attachment 1024707


----------



## purplegiraffe

I have a Rising Red DW-6930A 30th Anniversary edition, and possibly a Maharishi GA-110MH if the bids dont get too high


----------



## caudillcolossal

A summer watch for me too.







Can't wait.


----------



## Hiroshimonamour

After just a few days in the forum I'm thrilled to anounce the following G-Shocks as incoming...

- GLS-5500MM-4ER
- GD-350-1BER 
- DW-5900

Somehow this escalated quite quickly 

Cheers!


----------



## doc_aa

Waiting for my riseman GW9200-1, it should be here tuesday next week.


----------



## dasmi

This guy

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TedDotCom

Purchases from Rakuten Japan:








*GD-350-1JF*...now in SF customs








*DW-5600LP-1JR
*








*GD-101NS-1JR*


----------



## 02civicsi

Can't wait for this to arrive :

GD-350-8JF


----------



## kandyredcoi

waiting on a grey 350, but picked up one of these for the mean time


----------



## cxwrench

On the way from HK...


----------



## safetyobc

Just ordered a GD350-1B. Now to impatiently wait


----------



## Sedi

Moved over to the dark side (temporarily) and ordered this one today (now the waiting begins - might take a while as I ordered in the US where it's much cheaper than here):








c) global.timex.com

cheers, Sedi


----------



## safetyobc

Bought a DW5600 (my first square G) from WUS member Bosox (thanks!). Anticipating its arrival early next week!


----------



## TedDotCom

Here is yet another DW6900...
This time, it's the DW6900MF-2.
















Hey, what can I do? I'm a sucker for the three-eyed battery-powered G-Shock.

I just hate it when some G-Shock collectors out there say that collecting 6900 models are for poseurs.

If they say its bad collecting 6900's, then I won't want to be good.

This won't definitely be my last 6900...that's for sure!


----------



## TedDotCom

Ordered yet another DW6900...

*DW6900MF-2*








Grey metallic with blue.









Hey, what can I do? I'm a sucker for the three-eyed battery-powered G-Shock.

I just hate it when some G-Shock collectors out there say that collecting 6900 models are for "poseurs".

If they say its bad collecting 6900's, then consider me bad.

This won't definitely be my last 6900...that's for sure! |>


----------



## jun0

Finally was able to pick up a GD-350 this weekend. Went for the all black 1B first:


----------



## Alathea

I have one of these GD-350's coming tomorrow, the negative one, and it says Vibrator.


----------



## TedDotCom

After all this time I'm still very excited to receive a regular DW-6900..maybe its because its one of my favorite G-Shocks. :-!

The DW-6900MF-2CR's metallic blue on blue on blue is just great to look at.









The standard international packaging









The EL backlight









The mirrored subtle blue display looks cool









One curious thing that i noticed though is the different bag in the tin can. I was expecting the usual transparent plastic bag, but inside was this gauze-like bag.

I'm not sure if it's the new standard G-Shock bag inside the tins, but its worth noting...just a bit of OCD info to the G-Shock collectors out there. :-d


----------



## Piowa

Just get Merlin diver MDV-106. Not a G, but I like it.









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kurt Behm

*This guy ...*










Kurt


----------



## doc_aa

Got the riseman today then the 30th anniv. Muddie this weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisek

It's official.









Wasn't looking to get the 6930, but I might end up with the full set


----------



## Mattias

Chrisek said:


> It's official.
> 
> View attachment 1032346
> 
> 
> Wasn't looking to get the 6930, but I might end up with the full set


I just ordered the 5030...

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Animal

TedDotCom said:


> Hey, what can I do? I'm a sucker for the three-eyed battery-powered G-Shock.
> 
> I just hate it when some G-Shock collectors out there say that collecting 6900 models are for "poseurs".
> 
> If they say its bad collecting 6900's, then consider me bad.
> 
> This won't definitely be my last 6900...that's for sure! |>


Any serious G-Shock collector should have a couple of 3 eyed monsters in their collection, otherwise they can't call themselves true G-Shock collectors 

Love the colour on that DW-6900MF-2CR


----------



## aryarewardhana

just ordered this.. DW 8400 mudman but with 6900 jelly bezel & yellow straps.. next project is finding the right DW 8400 bezel & straps :-d


----------



## exc-hulk

...the postman was just here :-d



cool piece :-!


----------



## Mattias

exc-hulk said:


> ...the postman was just here :-d
> 
> 
> 
> cool piece :-!


What a wonderful time piece. ..WHAT is it..??

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## TedDotCom

I'm surprised I got this GDF-100BB-1ER in the mail in just two days!
Ordered this bad boy on April 1st

It looks so sinister...









I was pleasantly surprised it was made in Japan.

Based on the CE sticker, it looks like I got the European release...









The de rigueur wrist shot.









All those Black Ops thread posts of this GDF-100BB made me buy this.
I also bought this while the prices were still in the "sane" level.

Love it!


----------



## Chrisek

Started up Macy's F+F sale. Paid already but can't pick up until the 24th. 









GAC100-8









GD350-8


----------



## dynosaur

Got a good deal on this.
seller's pic. =)


----------



## TedDotCom

Chrisek said:


> Started up Macy's F+F sale. Paid already but can't pick up until the 24th.


The F&F sale started already? I thought it starts on April 23rd?


----------



## P. Cruz

1963 Reissue Panda..should be here before the weekend is over


----------



## lolo96706

TedDotCom said:


> The F&F sale started already? I thought it starts on April 23rd?


You can presale items. You have to wait till the 24th to actually pick it up.


----------



## 02civicsi

TedDotCom said:


> I'm surprised I got this GDF-100BB-1ER in the mail in just two days!
> Ordered this bad boy on April 1st
> 
> It looks so sinister...
> 
> View attachment 1034103
> 
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised it was made in Japan.
> 
> Based on the CE sticker, it looks like I got the European release...
> 
> View attachment 1034104
> 
> 
> The de rigueur wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 1034105
> 
> 
> All those Black Ops thread posts of this GDF-100BB made me buy this.
> I also bought this while the prices were still in the "sane" level.
> 
> Love it!


If you don't mind me asking where did you purchase this one from for the "sane" level price?


----------



## phkane

Zinex me-109s - expected arrival tomorrow. First pilot watch, as well as my first with a case larger than 47mm in diameter. Anticipation is killing me.


----------



## riffraff

Plastic tweezers for changing batteries, and a silicone grease applicator for o-rings/gaskets. :-d

Edit: Oh, and a strap from The NATO Strap Co. And an f71 strap pre-order. b-)


----------



## TedDotCom

Got my Skullcandy Crusher from Tillys and a *GA150-1ACR* from Macy's today...
Tried this on at Macy's last week, and since then, its been on my mind. So I went back to Macy's today and...guess what happened!









I know only a handful of WUS members like the GA series...
Count me in!









Looks good in pics, but looks much better in the flesh.


----------



## aryarewardhana

im in the middle of "price war" with some one, who have the same interest like me..

really hope this beauty will be mine..

AW 570 Mudman (same series like gaussman)


----------



## dynosaur

Incoming this =)
Seller's pic.


----------



## TedDotCom

DW-6900PL-1
Macy's F&F pre-sell...GENIUS!

















My weakness for 6900's strikes again.


----------



## thewperry

My first Frogman (GWF-1000-1JF) is on its way! Any accessories or replacement parts I should stock up on while I can?


----------



## StarWave

Taxi Driver incoming!


----------



## Maine




----------



## thewperry

Maine said:


>


Excellent. I preordered the GW-5530C-1JR. I'm pumped.


----------



## Mattias

thewperry said:


> Excellent. I preordered the GW-5530C-1JR. I'm pumped.


+1

Yeahh

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlyerGuy

A plain G9000-1 for me


----------



## TedDotCom

Yet another DW6900...

This time its a Casio x LRG collab...


----------



## psweeting

A pretty beat up DW-8200BK-1JF Frogman but I've got a brand new full resin set coming too.


----------



## Sedi

psweeting said:


> A pretty beat up DW-8200BK-1JF Frogman but I've got a brand new full resin set coming too.
> 
> View attachment 1040054
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040055


Cool - this was definitely no shelf queen. You need to post some "before and after" pics when you get it and refurb it.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## tgdtown

I have waited too long - I just clicked on confirm purchase of the *CASIO G-Shock MUDMAN GW-9300ER-5JF Men in Military!
I COULD NOT HELP MYSELF!!!

*


----------



## Douglas Ong

25th Anniversary Glorious Gold GW-M5625E shipping from Japan today. Picked it up off Rakuten which listed it as 'B' Grade though it looks like it is BNIB. B grading is supposedly because of "...small dirt behind the band...".

























Does it look like its yellowed slightly? Any ideas where i would be able to source replacement bezel and strap? Tried looking at Rakuten, eBay and just a general google search, but nothing turned up.


----------



## cuica

Returned the GW6900 and now waiting for a GW-M5610 (prices have dropped on Amazon uk if you're interested).


----------



## jopex

First post here and I have my first ever G incoming. I was not a fan of digital watches but something was pulling me lately so now I have dw5600bb incoming. Interested to see if we will bond or not.


----------



## Mattias

jopex said:


> First post here and I have my first ever G incoming. I was not a fan of digital watches but something was pulling me lately so now I have dw5600bb incoming. Interested to see if we will bond or not.


Its a beautiful watch very clean. ..mine says hi

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisek

Finally getting my first case.









The infamous Pelican 1470. After teasing cxwrench to get one in each model color of G-shocks I thought it would be fun to get one in yellow (I am trying to put my solars in one place so I can see quickly if any are low). Unfortunately this model is black or desert tan only. 

sent with aloha


----------



## riffraff

Bezel and strap for a DW-5600C, from watches.br. 

Haven't seen a tracking number yet, though. :think: :-s


----------



## Feisar

Was stocking up on spare resin sets for 200 Frogs and ended up with a 205K set from my buddy Scott.

Which lead to finally adding a GW-205K to my growing Froggie collection and making it number 17. Numbers 18 and 19 will be arriving at the end of this month ;-)

GW-205K-2JR









Figured I should try out one of the new bluetooth G's and had lots of eBay lucks to use before the end of April. Picked up this handsome 5600 from Japan - the metal keeper and classic looks won me over 

GB-5600AA-1JF


----------



## dynosaur

Incoming this. 
Seller's pic.


----------



## cxwrench

Congratulations on the 1470 @chrisek! I just got my 1550 yesterday and the tool pallets today. It's huge! And yellow ;-)








Not sure how many G's I could cram in here, but there's room for way more than I have now. Fat cat is intrigued. 








Lots of tools...








And some spares too...


----------



## 02civicsi

cxwrench said:


> Congratulations on the 1470 @chrisek! I just got my 1550 yesterday and the tool pallets today. It's huge! And yellow ;-)
> View attachment 1045656
> 
> 
> Not sure how many G's I could cram in here, but there's room for way more than I have now. Fat cat is intrigued.
> View attachment 1045658
> 
> 
> Lots of tools...
> View attachment 1045659
> 
> 
> And some spares too...
> View attachment 1045660


Sick case with a badass SRAM sticker


----------



## Vade_R

finally found the GWF-1000G i've been looking for&#8230;..for what i consider to be a reasonable price!! should be here on monday, can't wait

seller's pics


----------



## Snoweagle

Vade_R said:


> finally found the GWF-1000G i've been looking for&#8230;..for what i consider to be a reasonable price!! should be here on monday, can't wait
> 
> seller's pics


Congrats bro! How much did you paid for it?


----------



## Vade_R

$900 USD shipped&#8230;. i know its a lot, but i have a crazy love for these frogs, have the BP, BS, T1030A, now the G, next up RD and maybe a B



Snoweagle said:


> Congrats bro! How much did you paid for it?


----------



## D1cky986

Added another Aviator, this time the GW-A1000FC-2A, on its way from Singapore at a great price...

_






_


----------



## Snoweagle

Vade_R said:


> $900 USD shipped&#8230;. i know its a lot, but i have a crazy love for these frogs, have the BP, BS, T1030A, now the G, next up RD and maybe a B


Good price! Better than the price I got here locally. I also love the 1000 series frogs but I suppose two is enough for me.


----------



## Vade_R

just got this GWF-1000RD on ebay for a ridiculous low price, the pics are terrible, but its so cheap even if i have to get resin its still worth it, and if its too good to be true, I'm sure ebay will reimburse the $450

sellers pics


----------



## doc_aa

Im trying to add some color selection but im afraid this GA110RF (incoming) will not be the last on the Ga-110 series...


----------



## caudillcolossal

I wish both, but just the yellow one for now.


----------



## xevious

After hearing about how the SGW-300H module is very similar to the one in the much more expensive GDF-100, I decided to sample a used one in good condition (under $15 shipped). Should have it next week.


----------



## Sedi

xevious said:


> After hearing about how the SGW-300H module is very similar to the one in the much more expensive GDF-100, I decided to sample a used one in good condition (under $15 shipped). Should have it next week.


Not only similar - it's the same except for the battery (SGW-300: CR20126; GDF: CR2025). And I think it was even released before the GDF-100 but I'm not 100% sure about that.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## TedDotCom

I'm DW6900 crazy! o|
















*DW6900R-7*

According to the UPS, it's coming this weekend.


----------



## mefxes

I'm going vintage.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-casio-g-shock-mr-g-mrg-130-a-826477.html


----------



## Davidro

Found a cheap 'Japan M' NB 'FOX FIRE' Dw6600.
Found a cheap, but non-identical, bezel too.
Result is a beautiful and uncommon DW6600


----------



## xevious

Sedi said:


> Not only similar - it's the same except for the battery (SGW-300: CR20126; GDF: CR2025). And I think it was even released before the GDF-100 but I'm not 100% sure about that.


The display layout is different though. There isn't that barometer widget that the GDF-100 has. But it does look like functionally they are identical. I wonder if it's possible to fit a CR2025 inside the SGW-300. Maybe they simply installed a CR-2016 to save a few pennies?


----------



## Spoonbb1

This. Borrowed pic.


----------



## Mattias

Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 


And 

Certina multi 8

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackarrow7302

waiting for my dw6900ac-2 o|


----------



## Muddy250

First ever G Shock just landed


----------



## Piowa

Muddy250 said:


> First ever G Shock just landed


Nice way to start. Fits you well.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Muddy250

Piowa said:


> Nice way to start. Fits you well.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thanks! Very pleased with it. I love the squares, not keen on the others. 
Yet... 

Here she is with my other quartz. 
Atomic and Omega time bang on.


----------



## riffraff

Refurb project. :-d

Seller's pics.


----------



## Mattias

Muddy250 said:


> Thanks! Very pleased with it. I love the squares, not keen on the others.
> Yet...
> 
> Here she is with my other quartz.
> Atomic and Omega time bang on.


Nice really nice both of them

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## andyahs

Just ordered:


----------



## 02civicsi

Picked this one up off eBay from a member on here :


----------



## Chrisek

Pre-ordered my first Pro-Trek. Getting waaay ahead of the game. Year two is all planning.









Rescue orange 3000. Nice. Rising blacks shipped out today, confirmed on Channel Islands, just need to decide on a hawaiian piece 

sent with aloha


----------



## xevious

Last year I'd learned about the TD*P models (Tokyo Design Project) while browsing the Watch Shock archive and looking for variations on the DW-5700. I then spotted several that had been posted for sale on WUS in the past, but not much else. I managed to score a DW-5750BR off of Yahoo Japan, near mint in box for a pretty reasonable price. I'm slow to collecting up my SMJ purchases (when you buy several watches, you can save quite a bit on local shipping if you wait), so this may be arriving in another month or so!
















As you can see, there's a pattern in the resin that almost looks textured. But it's not. It's a covering over the resin. So, you have to avoid getting the resin scratched as it's possible for the coating to be scraped off. However, this pattern is more resilient than the other one released in the TD*P series. It's supposed to be a textile pattern, but to me it looks more like stained wood or treated stone. Very unusual.


----------



## vokotin

Could not resist... :-!


----------



## plexw

Not a G-shock, but a casio

I just puchased a PRX-2000LC-1JF from rakuten, as well as a limited edition bracelet for PRX-2000BT-1JF from amazon.jp

So I will swap the leather band on the 2000LC with a bracelet from the 2000BT, kinda of creating my own limited black-blue edition....


----------



## TedDotCom

All three are Macy's F&F pre-sale...

DW-6900PL-4








DW-6900PL-9








Another GD-101NS-1
I liked it so much that I got another Nigel Sylvester as an everyday beater G-Shock...








All I have to do is wait for the 24th... :-(


----------



## yschow

My current April Incomings

























































cheers.


----------



## gobulls

9 in a month! |>|>


----------



## Odie

Chrisek said:


> Pre-ordered my first Pro-Trek. Getting waaay ahead of the game. Year two is all planning.
> 
> View attachment 1053188
> 
> 
> Rescue orange 3000. Nice. Rising blacks shipped out today, confirmed on Channel Islands, just need to decide on a hawaiian piece
> 
> sent with aloha


Where did you pre-order the 3000 from?


----------



## GShockMe

At reply #999, my DW5030C is incoming


----------



## Feisar

Decided to complete the Resist Black set with the DW-6930C-JR and post reply #1000 ;-)


----------



## ElectricDan

Just bought a GW-6900-1. It is on the way. Nothing really special or unique about it, just a good value. I thought I should have one, since the price is so reasonable and I can wear it at work. 

That is my rationalization, and I'm sticking to it. 



(These G-Shocks are deceptively, seductively addictive.) 

Cheers!


----------



## Chrisek

@Odie. Working with Seiya on the pre-order. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek

Back to business. First Silencer 









Hawaiian Surfing collab









And in4mation?









Looks like I have a little research to do. GW400SF

sent with aloha


----------



## riffraff

My google-fu has failed me. Why do they call it "The Silencer?"


----------



## Crow1962

I have a BNIB, G-9000-8V "Stormtrooper", only one I could find in New Zealand. This watch cannot be found anywhere NIB in the US, unless you're willing to pay $299. This will be my second one, since I sold my first Stormtrooper here in WUS couple of years ago.


----------



## dasmi

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TedDotCom

Feisar said:


> Decided to complete the Resist Black set with the DW-6930C-JR and post reply #1000 ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1054735


Great purchase Feisar!

Is this crossing over to the US market anytime soon?

I'm trying hard to avoid Rakuten, Japan right now...that storeplace is EVIL.


----------



## Feisar

TedDotCom said:


> Great purchase Feisar!
> 
> Is this crossing over to the US market anytime soon?
> 
> I'm trying hard to avoid Rakuten, Japan right now...that storeplace is EVIL.


Thanks Ted. 6930C will be arriving in the USA in May but I don't have an exact date yet.


----------



## xevious

riffraff said:


> My google-fu has failed me. Why do they call it "The Silencer?"


Because it can alert you silently--it has a vibration feature (like the GD-350).


----------



## Chrisek

@riffraff: believe it or not it is a solar atomic vibrating alarm. The Vibration is weak because of the smaller battery. 

sent with aloha


----------



## riffraff

xevious said:


> Because it can alert you silently--it has a vibration feature (like the GD-350).





Chrisek said:


> @riffraff: believe it or not it is a solar atomic vibrating alarm. The Vibration is weak because of the smaller battery.
> 
> sent with aloha


Ah, I see. Cool. Thanks, guys! :-!


----------



## darknight

mine gulfman. love it more than my mudman now.


----------



## Chrisek

Right on! 2 more! Got my first actual Triple Crown watch for a reasonable price (I love dw9000's!).









DW9000AS-8

And finally got an original gundam dw6400! Like this photo it is also missing the under flaps.









sent with aloha


----------



## TedDotCom

Won my first vintage 5600...the "Speed" DW5600C!

The bezel looks ok and wearable. According to the seller, the band is in "excellent" condition, but we'll see about that that when I receive this oldie but goodie in a few days. Just to be on the safe side, I will have to order a bezel set from the big "B" in the south...

Seller's pics:


----------



## dasmi

dasmi said:


> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


Ordered the gray today to match the black. Couldn't resist.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 02civicsi

Hopefully you get the one in the pic instead of the VIBE ALARM like I did. :-|


----------



## dasmi

I'm pretty sure it will be vibe alarm. That picture was just one I saved when I was researching them. I didn't want to pay an extra 30 on amazon for VIBRATOR. 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 02civicsi

The pic they used on the VIBRATOR listing says VIBE ALARM so I would have to confirm before purchase.


----------



## TedDotCom

Chrisek said:


> Right on! 2 more! Got my first actual Triple Crown watch for a reasonable price (I love dw9000's!).
> 
> View attachment 1055558
> 
> 
> DW9000AS-8
> 
> And finally got an original gundam dw6400! Like this photo it is also missing the under flaps.
> 
> View attachment 1055560
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


Hey Chris!

My G-Lide DW-003XS says hi to your DW-9000 TCS...and to your Gundam Style!


----------



## Muddy250

This present for my wife was dispatched late yesterday evening. Slim chance of arrival today.


----------



## TedDotCom

Received my Rastafarian 6900 today!


----------



## Muddy250

just got my GW5000 strap.


----------



## Sedi

Still no sign of the Timex Expedition Vibration Alarm that was shipped from the US on march the 29th. Should I start to worry? Or do shipments from the US to europe always take this long nowadays? Longest shipping duration in the past was between 10-14 days. I hope it didn't get lost. Last tracking status (from 4/4/2013) was "processed through USPS sort facility" in Miami. I WANT MY WATCH!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## TedDotCom

Sedi said:


> Still no sign of the Timex Expedition Vibration Alarm that was shipped from the US on march the 29th. Should I start to worry? Or do shipments from the US to europe always take this long nowadays? Longest shipping duration in the past was between 10-14 days. I hope it didn't get lost. Last tracking status (from 4/4/2013) was "processed through USPS sort facility" in Miami. I WANT MY WATCH!
> 
> cheers, Sedi


For some reason, I get worried when its in the Florida USPS sort facility. That place almost lost my G-9200 Riseman last year.

Almost had a eBay dispute with the seller. Good thing it turned up, but with some dried up sticky brown liquid all over the box (maybe Pepsi or something), good thing the contents were unharmed...received it after almost a month.

Good thing it was USPS insured too.

I'd definitely contact the seller.


----------



## Sedi

TedDotCom said:


> For some reason, I get worried when its in the Florida USPS sort facility. That place almost lost my G-9200 Riseman last year.
> 
> Almost had a eBay dispute with the seller. Good thing it turned up, but with some dried up sticky brown liquid all over the box (maybe Pepsi or something), good thing the contents were unharmed...received it after almost a month.
> 
> Good thing it was USPS insured too.
> 
> I'd definitely contact the seller.


Thanks - I think I'll contact the seller.

edit: this was the tracking so far:


> Depart USPS Sort Facility, Apr-04-13, 00:00 AM, MIAMI, FL, 33112
> Processed through USPS Sort Facility, Apr-03-13, 07:04 AM, MIAMI, FL, 33112
> Depart USPS Sort Facility, Mar-31-13, 00:00 AM, OPA LOCKA, FL, 33054
> Processed through USPS Sort Facility, Mar-30-13, 21:06 PM, OPA LOCKA, FL, 33054
> Electronic Shipping Info Received, Mar-30-13, 00:00 AM
> Depart USPS Sort Facility, Mar-30-13, 00:00 AM, LITTLE ROCK, AR, 72206
> Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility, Mar-29-13, 19:44 PM, LITTLE ROCK, AR, 72206
> Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility, Mar-29-13, 18:29 PM, MAUMELLE, AR, 72113
> Electronic Shipping Info Received, Mar-29-13, 00:00 AM


cheers, Sedi


----------



## TedDotCom

Sedi said:


> Thanks - I think I'll contact the seller.
> 
> edit: this was the tracking so far:
> 
> cheers, Sedi


If it left Miami on April 4th, then I'd be a little relieved that it left that USPS facility.

I'm kinda puzzled there isn't any more tracking info after that. 
Have you checked Deutsche Post for that particular tracking number?


----------



## Sedi

TedDotCom said:


> I'm kinda puzzled there isn't any more tracking info after that.
> Have you checked Deutsche Post for that particular tracking number?


Yes, I also think it's strange that there isn't any update when it enters/leaves customs and when it finally leaves the country. The USPS tracking numbers usually don't work for the German postal services but sometimes they can check them when calling them by phone - I think that's the next I'll do. I also just wrote the seller if he has any means to find out where the package is and if it normally takes this long at the moment for packages from the US to arrive in europe.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## riffraff

Still waiting on Brazilian 5600C resin. :roll:

Ordered Apr-9th.


----------



## TedDotCom

Sedi said:


> Yes, I also think it's strange that there isn't any update when it enters/leaves customs and when it finally leaves the country. The USPS tracking numbers usually don't work for the German postal services but sometimes they can check them when calling them by phone - I think that's the next I'll do. I also just wrote the seller if he has any means to find out where the package is and if it normally takes this long at the moment for packages from the US to arrive in europe.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Good thing you're pretty calm at this. If it was me, I'd be dead worried and emailing the seller.

Hope you do receive it soon Sedi. Don't forget to post some pics!


----------



## Sedi

TedDotCom said:


> Good thing you're pretty calm at this. If it was me, I'd be dead worried and emailing the seller.
> 
> Hope you do receive it soon Sedi. Don't forget to post some pics!


I was planning to do a review and comparison to all the other vibe alarm models I have - GD-350, W-735H and GL-7500.
I remember there was one other watch that took a really long time to get to me (also ordered from the US) - it was the Pulsar PQ2003 - I ended up ordering a second one (from the same seller) - and a few days later the 1st one arrived. I simply paid for both and kept one as a spare :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## TedDotCom

Sedi said:


> I was planning to do a review and comparison to all the other vibe alarm models I have - GD-350, W-735H and GL-7500.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Will definitely be waiting for three-way comparison review then.


----------



## riffraff

TedDotCom said:


> Will definitely be waiting for three-way comparison review then.


Huh, huh. He said "three-way." Huh-huh.


----------



## mgscheue

DW-5030C. Just got the shipping notice.


----------



## JoseCanseco

mgscheue said:


> DW-5030C. Just got the shipping notice.


Ditto. Can't wait!


----------



## TedDotCom

Convinced myself this past weekend to finally pick up this Stevie Williams G8900 collab...either tomorrow or on Thursday.


----------



## D1cky986

My bargain GWF-1000 has just been delivered, very happy......


----------



## Odie

Just got in today:


----------



## dynosaur

Pic from Google.


----------



## TedDotCom

Uh-oh.
What's all this??!









This is the result of my mad scramble at 2 Macy's stores!
There goes my bonus check... :-(


----------



## Hiroshimonamour

Glad to announce this as incoming...


----------



## Muddy250

Wife's Baby-G just landed.


----------



## brahmsky

my latest addition arrived yesterday..


----------



## andyahs

Incoming is in:


----------



## caudillcolossal

Just pulled the trigger on this little beauty. 😁.
Thanks Kung Fusion.







Photo from thewatchsite.com


----------



## Vade_R

just ordered these three!!! my wife is going to KILL me !!!!

stussy x bape x gshock i just had to have this!!










the green GW-4000, i have been looking for an affordable one for a while










and of course the 30th anniversary DW-5030C, the only resist black i want










all pictures from ebay and stussy website


----------



## dynosaur

Incoming this xD
Borrowed pic from Vade_R's post. Hehe (sry for being lazy)
@Vade_R: You can sell me your other frog collection, so your wife won't kill u xD lol.


----------



## Adbfox

MRG 3000D


----------



## Mike Hughes

to fu x gshock









stussy x bape froggie!










just the 2


----------



## psweeting

I really like that tofu 6900.


----------



## andyahs

Another Aviator picked up today.


----------



## TedDotCom

Couldn't help myself.
Had to get another G-Shock.

The color just draws me in...
















*AW591RL-4ADR*


----------



## psweeting

DW-6900BSK-9JF Kazushi Sakuraba Model









GW-206K-7LRG from sales forum here (sellers pic)









Plus loads of anime statues, figures and mechs; mainly Macross Frontier lottery prizes from Japan.


----------



## jun0

Picked up a GW-A1000FC-2A thanks to Macy's F&F sale this week. I did the pre-sale purchase last week, picked it up this week. I actually got them to knock it down another $30 since they did not have the manual for it but since I have another GW-A1000, its not a big deal:





Next to my other GW-A1000





This is my first G-Shock on a non resin band, second aviator, second analog only model.


----------



## MuZI

Glorious Gold with and extra Dawn bezel and strap. Going to be a great week


----------



## TedDotCom

I guess this will have to be my last G-Shock for April...








*G8900SH-2*

This will pair up great with my earlier pickup with the same colorway, DW6900MF-2


----------



## psweeting

Managed to pick this up for 47500 Yen from Japan.


----------



## Feisar

2x GF-8250BS-1JR









And a silver 30th Anniversary box


----------



## Chrisek

Won an auction.









Until the dust settles on the latest rising black, think I need to slow down a little.

sent with aloha


----------



## 02civicsi

Chrisek said:


> Won an auction.
> 
> View attachment 1067449
> 
> 
> Until the dust settles on the latest rising black, think I need to slow down a little.
> 
> sent with aloha


I would love to add one of those to my collection but the fact the camo wears off has deterred me from doing so.

Won on eBay for a good price :










Couldn't pass this up once I saw the price :


----------



## psweeting

Brand new Spiderman 3 DW-5600


----------



## vliss

Pre-ordered them back in january and they are finally on their way!

Should be arriving in few days! Can't wait


----------



## Feisar

Pre-ordered Desert Beige - GW-M5610D-8JF, being released on May 17


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Been kind of a busy week (G-Shock wise)*











Kurt


----------



## CanonMan

*Re: Been kind of a busy week (G-Shock wise)*

All of 'em Kurt?

Yikes.


----------



## Sedi

Pulled the trigger on a GD-350B and I also have a G-7900MS strap incoming from tiktox to mod it with and make it more comfy. Can't wait for that - it'll make a good watch even better.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## zwyuen_

i have something that is discontinued coming in, surprise to find a local online watch shop still has it. i must have overpaid for it, but i think it is rare for a brand new. i really like the special function and was willing to pay any price for it. i hope it gets delivered before friday!!


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Re: Been kind of a busy week (G-Shock wise)*

Yep, kind of got carried away )


----------



## Hiroshimonamour

*Re: Been kind of a busy week (G-Shock wise)*

I understand there can be no collection without a King. So King in-come-ing.......


----------



## Odie

Sedi said:


> Pulled the trigger on a GD-350B and I also have a G-7900MS strap incoming from tiktox to mod it with and make it more comfy. Can't wait for that - it'll make a good watch even better.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Sedi,

Went to their page and noticed that is stated that the band is dark green. Is it that or is the band black?


----------



## smallhand

Just received this in the mail yesterday. Already dirty... first digital since I was a kid. Loving the color and the display on it. Going to be tough keeping the g-shock sickness at bay. Already looking for some siblings for it.


----------



## MCZK

A little late but better than never...


----------



## Bear1845

I have a G7800 "greyhound" coming my way from France. Just got a G7800 Carramba in the mail today from the UK. Freakin' Sweet.
Thanks Chrisek for posting that great pic of the greyhound. It convinced me to buy one before they're all gone. Damn. Up to 6 G's now. Gotta slow it down....but still hope wife hooks me up with a 350GD-1BJF. Then I'll kick the habit.


----------



## Chrisek

I think teddotcom is rubbing off on me. 6900 #5 (for me) is now pre-ordered









sent with aloha


----------



## phattbam

Chrisek said:


> I think teddotcom is rubbing off on me. 6900 #5 (for me) is now pre-ordered
> 
> View attachment 1070472
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


where do you preorder these from?


----------



## Chrisek

Over the past year I've aligned with Yohei and Seiya. Although most of my pre-order stuff has been Yohei. :beer:

sent with aloha


----------



## Blaise13

Sedi said:


> Pulled the trigger on a GD-350B and I also have a G-7900MS strap incoming from tiktox to mod it with and make it more comfy. Can't wait for that - it'll make a good watch even better.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Please, show us your mod ASAP 

I ordered my first Master of G









Hope my PRW-1300 will still sometimes be usefull when i go biking...


----------



## psweeting

Got another nice G-Shock I've never seen before; GW-300FMJ-8JR NYFD Fire Zone


----------



## ViperGuy

I have a GX56 "King" on the way from Singapore (black with negative display). Grabbed it from a WUS member. 


Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Chrisek

Finally!









Got some carbon bands for my smokey muddie! Been looking for a year. Very happy! :thumbup:

sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek

Getting ready for Channel Islands.









GLX150B-3









GLX150B-6

My first color code "6" 

sent with aloha


----------



## zwyuen_

zwyuen_ said:


> i have something that is discontinued coming in, surprise to find a local online watch shop still has it. i must have overpaid for it, but i think it is rare for a brand new. i really like the special function and was willing to pay any price for it. i hope it gets delivered before friday!!









it is here!!


----------



## psweeting

One of the few times I've found a G-Shock in Europe cheaper than importing from Japan; GA-110AC-7AER.


----------



## smallhand

Where can the GW-M5610D-8JF be pre-ordered from and for how much?


----------



## TedDotCom

My first G-Shock for May 2013...


----------



## 02civicsi

smallhand said:


> Where can the GW-M5610D-8JF be pre-ordered from and for how much?


I pre-ordered mine from Rakuten Global but eBay has a few also.


----------



## Chrisek

OK, officially May is out of control! It was supposed to be three GLX150's. Then Baselworld came up. And now this. Just won this item. I'm kind of hoping nothing carbon fiber gets released until next month at earliest. Need a little break. 









GE2000B-7

sent with aloha


----------



## psweeting

Kiks Tyo DW-5600 (sellers pics)


----------



## TedDotCom

Two incoming...kinda hard to find these two nowadays.








*DW-6900BW-1DR








GLX-6900A-2DR*


----------



## Sedi

Pulled the trigger on an unworn G-9000MC-8 - only a few hours after I ordered the GD-350 :-d. I had one before but sold it - I wonder if it has what it takes to stay this time :-d:-d:-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## TedDotCom

Did a pre-sale on this Desert Beige bad boy...









*DW-6900SD-8JF*


----------



## Sedi

Hm, my G-9000MC-8 arrived today and I'm not too happy - description was "unworn" and "new without tags" but the strap looks pretty beat up - dirty, slightly damaged and stained with the finish peeling off (didn't even know before that the strap has a finish, but it looks the same underneath). At least the question is settled if I'm gonna keep it. Not much use in reselling it in that condition. Might as well keep it and rock it. But I think this might be the 1st time I'll leave negative feedback with well over 100 transactions on ebay. I think I'm even entitled to a refund despite it being a private sale. The seller obviously lied in the description. But the price was good. I'll probably leave no feedback at all.
Still, it's not the watch's fault and I'm wearing it right now. Don't have to be concerned to mess it up at least :-d.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## hallanthony

Finally Amazon.co.uk price on the Casio GW-7900RD-4ER dropped back to a reasonable price (was at the same price a few weeks back and then after finding one locally to try it shot back up after we got back from shopped :-|) especially with the 20% clothing voucher worked out at £73.52 - hopefully arriving sometime this week :-!


----------



## riffraff

Sedi said:


> Hm, my G-9000MC-8 arrived today and I'm not too happy - description was "unworn" and "new without tags" but the strap looks pretty beat up - dirty, slightly damaged and stained with the finish peeling off (didn't even know before that the strap has a finish, but it looks the same underneath). At least the question is settled if I'm gonna keep it. Not much use in reselling it in that condition. Might as well keep it and rock it. But I think this might be the 1st time I'll leave negative feedback with well over 100 transactions on ebay. I think I'm even entitled to a refund despite it being a private sale. The seller obviously lied in the description. But the price was good. I'll probably leave no feedback at all.
> Still, it's not the watch's fault and I'm wearing it right now. Don't have to be concerned to mess it up at least :-d.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


*PICS! *:-d


----------



## Sedi

riffraff said:


> *PICS! *:-d


I didn't take one before I cleaned it - I was able to remove all the stains from the strap with a handbrush and gall soap - worked like a charm - it even removed the slight discoloration from the buttons. So now it looks much better. But the finish is still flaking off the strap in some spots - however the camo pattern on the MC models is achieved by molding two different colors of resin so the pattern won't come off even when all the finish should be removed - so I don't quite understand why there is a finish on the strap anyway. It's not glossy or anything.
I don't have the watch with me right now so I can't take pics. But I'll take some tomorrow.
edit: my G-7900MS strap from tiktox arrived today, too - can't wait for the GD-350B to arrive so I can do the mod with the MS strap.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## teaman2004

DW 5030C is coming!!


----------



## riffraff

Woot! Update from Brazil! Tracking suddenly jumped from Apr-25 to May-6! (Ordered Apr-9.) My DW-5600C bezel and strap might actually make it from South America to North America *THIS YEAR!* Who'da thunk! :roll: :roll: :roll:

What a joke. I'm ordering from the U.S. from now on, regardless of price. This is ridiculous. :-| :-| :-| :-| :-|


----------



## caudillcolossal

riffraff said:


> Woot! Update from Brazil! Tracking suddenly jumped from Apr-25 to May-6! (Ordered Apr-9.) My DW-5600C bezel and strap might actually make it from South America to North America *THIS YEAR!* Who'da thunk! :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> I hear you man. I ordered a yellow G8100 from Brazil on 4-2. Can't track the item and it was nearly a month before it was marked as shipped. Japan and US from here on out for me.


----------



## caudillcolossal

Another beautiful purple watch.😎


----------



## dynosaur

A Krink is coming! xD
Seller's pic.


----------



## TedDotCom

Received my new G via UPS today...
AW-591RL-4ADR

Love the red :-!








Red accent on the band looks great


----------



## Odie

PRG110Y-1

My favorite out if all the Protreks I've had:


----------



## dean0070_8

just got this off the bay last night...casio tgw-10 nos .on its way ,so looking forward to being re-united with an old " friend".had one back in 1992...to this day i dont know what happened to it.anyway ...heres a pic


----------



## psweeting

One of these beauties to replace one I sold last year... GW-201-6JF


----------



## Feisar

Can confirm that this is incoming from G-Shock Tokyo, now for the 9 day wait.


----------



## Blaise13

I promised not to order another G before I receive the last one on the way... LIAR !! :-|









When I tried to catch that 5600 some weeks ago I did not manage to find one in Europe...
I ordered one month ago, what seemed to be the last one in the world roll, from Singapor. But 2 days after my order the seller sent me by mail that actually he had no stock of that beauty...
I lost hope to find one...

Last week one was available on Amazon.uk but for 87 pounds + shipping... (112 €) Hum it was a few expensive.:think:

Some minutes ago, on Amazon.de, one was available for 68 € including shipping :-!

Voilà ! It is why I had to brake my rule !

Edit : Prices are mad... 159.99 $ on Amazon.us now


----------



## Chrisek

Looks like I can now confirm as well.









sent with aloha


----------



## riffraff

Brazilian DW-5600C bezel (and strap, and o-ring) finally arrived.


----------



## marcoszam

Bought this @ the airport in Venezuela the past Sunday just when I was about to leave for a business trip to Curaçao and Aruba:

Herein a few pics from Monday after visiting clients in Curaçao (the first time I wore it) and some pics from little earlier today @ the beach in Aruba for I didn't know today was a holiday here in the Dutch Caribbean so I was forced to take the day off; what else could I do?






























Normally I wear my watch on my right hand, but for the purpose of taking the pics with a real camera I switch to the left one.

Very glad I decided to get this watch, the color combo makes me quite happy!

Cheers to all,
Marcos


----------



## doc_aa

This gw2500 arrived today...









Incoming will be this PAG240T... ( my 1st protrek) 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MCZK

My first 6900. Within an hour of receiving it, it was re-appropriated as a mothers day gift by my son.


----------



## psweeting

NOS DW-002SG-4VT


----------



## psweeting

Sjors is to blame for this one; NOS DW-9500RX-5T


----------



## kpo74

Vintage DW5600 !!!








Vintage DW 5700









on the way from Japan ...


----------



## Piowa

GL-121 for peanuts (photo taken by seller)









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snoweagle

This just in...No G though...


----------



## cxwrench

My first Muddy is on the way. Got a pretty good deal on a very clean looking used G9000MX-8...we'll see when it shows up on Friday. It's the KTM model, like this...


----------



## 02civicsi

Finally pulled the trigger on this one before my bicycle ride today :


----------



## Chrisek

MIRO. 1 down 2 to go.









Seller's photo. GW9200R-4

sent with aloha


----------



## psweeting

Well, I definitely can't afford the GW-T5030C now. I've just bought a 5600 I never thought I'd own; DW-5600D-1 NOS


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hope pictures ok now,
Both watches this week,.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

That's the second one😎


----------



## TedDotCom

My latest pick up.
The GLX-6900A-2...shipped from Hong Kong.

It's definitely not a new model but it's very rare to find this now at a decent price in North America.








Love the details on ths G-Lide.
The checkerboard design on the face definitely stands out, and it carries over to the band.








Box shot...








And the obligatory wrist shot.








Definitely worth the price!


----------



## 02civicsi

Still regret returning the A-9 that I had because I can't find one anywhere near retail nowadays.


----------



## Jasabor

Today,i can pick-up my DW-5030C-1JR. After a week of drooling,a two week wait,it was at my door today. But the postman wanted some cash for taxes,so i have to pick it up at the post office.....


----------



## safetyobc

Just ordered a GW-M5610R-1JFG from Rakuten. First time buying from them so I hope all goes well. First thing I have ever bought from overseas!

Scored free EMS shipping too! Rakuten is having a free shipping campaign the next couple days.

Anyway, here is the beauty (seller's pic):




Rakuten: [Rakuten International Shipping Services]- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## MCZK

This one, at list price. Thank you Ben, diamond geezer.


----------



## czarcasm

Getting my first G-Shock... Well... Three. One or two are probably going back...

GW5600J-1







Probably keeping this one unless it's too big for my baby sized 6.5" wrist. This one should be here Friday.

GW7900B-1







This one is most likely going back. When I ordered it I didn't realize the bezel screws were purely decorative or read the stories about them falling out. If they seem flimsy, it's probably going to be returned. UPS says it should be here Thursday (today).

GW2310FB-1







Definitely keeping this one. It looks fantastic and I've seen nothing but great reviews on it. This one will be here Friday also.

Hopefully I haven't done too bad for my first gshock(s)....


----------



## frankyp81

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's the second one


Same watch, ordered for a friend of mine, for £55 pre-loved.


----------



## cxwrench

safetyobc said:


> Just ordered a GW-M5610R-1JFG from Rakuten. First time buying from them so I hope all goes well. First thing I have ever bought from overseas!
> 
> Scored free EMS shipping too! Rakuten is having a free shipping campaign the next couple days.
> 
> Anyway, here is the beauty (seller's pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rakuten: [Rakuten International Shipping Services]- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


I've just got that one too, it's quickly become a favorite! Great watch, you'll love it.


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

MCZK said:


> View attachment 1086284
> 
> 
> This one, at list price. Thank you Ben, diamond geezer.


am curious, what model is this? and where to buy? I like the color. tnx.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

Let me guess, is that Mr. G? If not that would be an appropriate name for that watchman.



MCZK said:


> View attachment 1086284
> 
> 
> This one, at list price. Thank you Ben, diamond geezer.


----------



## dynosaur

^ That's a GW-T5030. It will be released on 17th May 2013 (this coming friday).
It's a collaboration with G-Shock 30th anniversary with Porter Bag.
Only 200 pcs worldwide. MRP: 136,000yen.









Incoming for me too xD
Can't wait to receive it. yay!!
Photo from google.


----------



## exc-hulk

dynosaur said:


> ^ That's a GW-T5030. It will be released on 17th May 2013 (this coming friday).
> It's a collaboration with G-Shock 30th anniversary with Porter Bag.
> Only 200 pcs worldwide. MRP: 136,000yen.
> 
> View attachment 1086411
> 
> 
> Incoming for me too xD
> Can't wait to receive it. yay!!
> Photo from google.


136.000yen :think:

This is crazy ! o|


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Should be here later today ...*



Kurt


----------



## Mike Hughes

:-(


----------



## Blaise13

Mike Hughes said:


> :-(


Sad... perhaps your ordered double last week ? :think:


----------



## caudillcolossal

New Casio Sub for under $30. 😎.


----------



## exc-hulk

caudillcolossal said:


> New Casio Sub for under $30. .


What's the reference ?


----------



## isezumi

Got the confirmation that my GW-T5030C has been sent!!! /excited to the max


----------



## MCZK

isezumi said:


> Got the confirmation that my GW-T5030C has been sent!!! /excited to the max


I love weeks like this when folks have got something pretty special coming in. You can feel the anticipation across the board and its contagious.


----------



## ddot48

Gave my wife a JDM Riseman that I never wear (hopefully she doesn't find out how much it was)... So I got myself a GW6900-1.


----------



## MCZK

GW-T5030C has arrived with my friend in Tokyo and being sent on to me tomorrow.


----------



## Chrisek

@MCZK: awesome! Looks like you and Isezumi getting them first 

I happened to get python #2 surprisingly easy. Seller's pic









DW6100CF-3

sent with aloha


----------



## psweeting

I seem to be being drawn back to older 90's models.

DW-9500US-2VT


----------



## Blaise13

I leer it since days and days and find today good reasons to buy it...









OMG, I did not pay that price ! : Casio Men's Watch G9000R-4: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## jericho_j

Inexpensive, but rare here in our country.

I'm talking about the DW6900AC.


----------



## TedDotCom

jericho_j said:


> Inexpensive, but rare here in our country.
> 
> I'm talking about the DW6900AC.


Inexpensive in the Philippines?


----------



## TedDotCom

Finally!
I picked up the elusive GA-100-1A2DR at a fairly reasonable price.

Hopefully I receive it next week...


----------



## dmc-01

Just received three new squares: DW5600E-1V, GW-5610-1ER, GW-5000-1JF

Here's a comparison shot of them with a few other squares:

GW5600J-1V
DW5600E-1V
GW-M5610BC-1JF
GW-5610-1ER
GW-5000-1JF
G-8000-1V


----------



## jericho_j

TedDotCom said:


> Inexpensive in the Philippines?


Compared to the 6900MT and the other collaborations, the AC is priced roughly around USD 99. The Medicom Toy is twice more expensive.


----------



## Vade_R

i can confirm that the GW-T5030C, will be on my wrist in about 4 days. this is another grail for me and will look perfect next to the GWF-T1030A!!

pic is from the internet


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just got a picture. The mudman is ready for pick up. Fresh from Japan. Tuesday some wrist shots... 😎🎉😁


----------



## Sedi

Not really "incoming" but my brother-in-law got a GW-9200 from his boss and since he never wears a watch he wants to give it to me as a gift - nice! I didn't think I'd get one of those again as I sold both my GW-9200s but I think I'm gonna keep this one. Just have to visit him and my sister to pick it up but since I'm gonna visit my mum in two weeks anyway I can go and pick it up on the way home.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

Actually I was asking what that G-Shock figurine was. My initial thought was a no brainer that it should be called Mr. G. If that's not what Casio calls this mascot then they dropped the ball.

Sanyo had a little dog battery charger that they called Eneloopy (Snoopy reference) and the battery is an Eneloop.











dynosaur said:


> ^ That's a GW-T5030. It will be released on 17th May 2013 (this coming friday).


----------



## Sedi

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> Actually I was asking what that G-Shock figurine was. My initial thought was a no brainer that it should be called Mr. G. If that's not what Casio calls this mascot then they dropped the ball.


I think they are called "G-men" but I don't know it that is an "official" description.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

When were they made? Is there a whole series of them? How was one able to buy them? I still think Mr. G would be more appropriate considering they actually have a watch with that name.



Sedi said:


> I think they are called "G-men" but I don't know it that is an "official" description.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sedi

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> When were they made? Is there a whole series of them? How was one able to buy them? I still think Mr. G would be more appropriate considering they actually have a watch with that name.


I think they were only sold together with limited editions like the GD-100PS "playset" and a few others. And AFAIK some were handed out by stores but I don't think they were ever officially sold separately by Casio. I also don't know how many different G-Men were made, sorry.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## jun0

This past week I received a particular GA-110 that I had been looking for, the GA-110FC-1A:







And with the GA-110FC-2A:


----------



## ishcm

Found my grail.. Should be incoming in a few weeks.


----------



## exc-hulk

...the last vibrator of the GD trio comes home :-d


----------



## psweeting

Absolutely gob smacked to win this terribly described job lot of three fantastic Squares!!!!!! Guess which one i was really bidding for


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just arrived. Longer wait than expected but very happy now and will calmly fall asleep 🌙


----------



## jun0

My GA-110HC-2AER just arrived at my office today, all the way from Germany. I am shocked I received it so quickly, especially since I was only able to get it with standard shipping.


----------



## magna_strike

finally took the plunge and got this..


----------



## safetyobc

She came in yesterday!









GW-M5610R-1JF


----------



## Lodi

I'm interested to buy a DW-6900, i love the White version, but i have a question. It become dirty easily? 

I beg your pardon for my english 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## isezumi

Lodi said:


> I'm interested to buy a DW-6900, i love the White version, but i have a question. It become dirty easily?
> 
> I beg your pardon for my english
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


If you want to be safe buy one with a glossy finish: then you should be safe...


----------



## CanonMan

Finally succumbed. I've a new colleague in Taiwan who after telling me about a visit to Tokyo tells me he is a watch fan and loves G's. 

Turns out

A) he is coming to London next week to meet me. 

B) he is flying via Tokyo. Where GW 5530s adorn the streets. 

So my first 30th is inbound. 

Then we are flying to the Isle of Man to photograph the TT races, if that makes anyone jealous (evil laugh)


----------



## Lodi

isezumi said:


> If you want to be safe buy one with a glossy finish: then you should be safe...


I'm looking for a DW-6900NB-7ER, is it glossy?

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## eole 1th

Hi dears...
Arrived 4 days ago
Casio Duro MDV-303D-7AVDF


----------



## Jasabor

Hi! I ordered a DW-5600GLB-7 a Globe collaboration. New in little nice case. Wasn't looking for it,just came across it.....and got it.


----------



## Piowa

GX-56-1B or DW-5600C (901, Japan H). Can't decide. Price is the same...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MCZK

Piowa said:


> GX-56-1B or DW-5600C (901, Japan H). Can't decide. Price is the same...
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Me, I would go for the 5600C, but I'm currently quite obsessed by classic squares. Have to say though if I was in the market for a GX-56, the 1B would be the one I would get. Sorry Piowa, that's not much help is it? Just do the decent thing, get both and post pics for us!


----------



## isezumi

Lodi said:


> I'm looking for a DW-6900NB-7ER, is it glossy?
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


I really don't know for certain: perhaps someone else here can chime in on this...


----------



## vliss

Yes it is glossy  I have been wearing mine for over half a year now and still isn't dirty


----------



## Piowa

MCZK said:


> Me, I would go for the 5600C, but I'm currently quite obsessed by classic squares. Have to say though if I was in the market for a GX-56, the 1B would be the one I would get. Sorry Piowa, that's not much help is it? Just do the decent thing, get both and post pics for us!


Remember that I am again ONE WATCH GUY (GL-121 is sold), so buying two pieces at once is a quite unusal for me. But I must say the temptation is very strong indeed. And you guys don't help me dealing with it. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MCZK

Piowa said:


> Remember that I am again ONE WATCH GUY (GL-121 is sold), so buying two pieces at once is a quite unusal for me. But I must say the temptation is very strong indeed. And you guys don't help me dealing with it.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Wow, I didn't know that. Respect, you are a stronger man than I. What did you decide?


----------



## exc-hulk

...new arrival today

DW-240



New OEM strap is on it's way to me.


----------



## Chibatastic

*Incoming!!!*


----------



## dasmi

It was bad this week...


----------



## smallhand

Ordered up a desert beige 5610 and Baby-G for the wife from sunknots last night.


----------



## Balidaan

Heart of darkness!


----------



## exc-hulk

...another new arrival today


----------



## rcorreale

Just ordered a DW-5030C through Rakuten for $162.00 + shipping (awaiting the shipping figure). Been thinking about this piece for a while and when I saw that price I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## 02civicsi

Not incoming since it arrived so fast via USPS Priority Mail :










& the this one is on the way :


----------



## socradanto

Just came in the mail


----------



## xevious

psweeting said:


> Absolutely gob smacked to win this terribly described job lot of three fantastic Squares!!!!!! Guess which one i was really bidding for
> View attachment 1093107


WOW! Very nice going, mate. Do you have a link to the auction? I've love to see how the seller had it listed. 
That wooden box is so great. It's too bad that the GW-T5030C didn't come in a great box like this. ;-)


----------



## xevious

OK, I don't know what it is... sometimes your tastes change in ways you didn't expect.

For instance, I never really cared for the DW-5500 and so when the G-5500 appeared on the scene I didn't get all crazy about it and buy one. Then later, as I came to take notice of the 5500 a bit more, seeing people's photos, the exclamations of how comfortable it rests on the wrist, I started to change my mind. Now that the GW-5530 has turned up, I really started liking this model.

But that's only a diversion. The first surprise "change of mind" for me was the 5700. When I'd first seen the smattering of worn DW-5700C examples with decayed and cracked bezels, I didn't care for it. Why the forced "round" theme over a square casing, obscuring so much of the glass? To me, the 5600 felt like a cleaner and more beautiful design. Then one day I saw the DW-5700ML and that orange-red iridescent background intrigued me. Perhaps that was the spark of inspiration. Over time, I started to enjoy the rather "off to the side" status that the 5700 has compared to the 5600. For some reason, I don't crave to own a watch that is super popular. I like to go with the underdog or the model that just somehow got second or third billing.

Ok, I'm rambling on a bit much, so I'll get right to the point:









I tend to like the bullbars on the 5700 more than the 5600, because it manages to bridge the meeting of curved and flat surfaces in the 5700 design without obscuring dial lettering (like on the 5600). And what better way to get them than on the metal bracelet version of the 5700. Well, prices tend to be around $250~$300+ on eBay and even over $200+ on YJP, so I patiently waited until I'd get one at a nice below-market price. This baby is supposedly in "near new" condition with all bracelet segments present, so I'll actually be able to wear it (most bracelet watches on YJP tend to be sized at 18cm or less, which is below average thickness in the American/European markets).


----------



## psweeting

xevious said:


> WOW! Very nice going, mate. Do you have a link to the auction? I've love to see how the seller had it listed.
> That wooden box is so great. It's too bad that the GW-T5030C didn't come in a great box like this. ;-)


Here's the link:

http://page11.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/n119273971

It was basically just sold as a couple of Evangelion watches and even then really poorly described. That in turn led to me getting all three for the average price of the DW-1983.

I've bought quite a few WWE toys from the same seller for my son before too so I know they are a good seller.


----------



## So joe

this is my new G shock. Hi I'm new to this forum


----------



## dmc-01

Incoming from eBay:

GW056A-1AV









GW056A-1V


----------



## marcoszam

So joe said:


> View attachment 1098367
> this is my new G shock. Hi I'm new to this forum


Welcome to this awesome and very addictive forum... Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## So joe

Thank you


----------



## TedDotCom

Been waiting to pick up one of this for a reasonable price for a long time now...

*AWG-500J-9AJF*

















Seller's pic


----------



## Sedi

Traded my Seiko SNE107 for this nice Franken-Seiko "military mod" (pic is from another member of a German watch forum with whom I traded):








c) Marco-T

cheers, Sedi


----------



## cxwrench

Since i've tracked it and know that it's actually through customs, this should be showing up on tuesday. My first screwback! Obviously i took the advice from my 'can't make up my mind' poll...thanks to those who helped me out.


----------



## exc-hulk

...this one, was on my radar for a long time


----------



## Redcrow

Taking the plunge on this one. My 5th G and my first with a negative display.


----------



## 02civicsi

Looking forward to the arrival of these two :


----------



## Piowa

MCZK said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. Respect, you are a stronger man than I. What did you decide?











DW-5600C will have to wait...


----------



## MKY

I have been searching for this watch for a long time and yesterday I suddenly saw this watch in a store. I really couldn't believe my eyes! whahahaha! And here it is the DW6900MM-2! I already have the orange one but this smurf-color blue is the best 






So lucky!


----------



## xevious

TedDotCom said:


> Been waiting to pick up one of this for a reasonable price for a long time now...
> 
> *AWG-500J-9AJF*
> 
> View attachment 1099078


Very cool! The bezel reminds me a little of the Silencer (GW-400), but I prefer this model. One of the few older ana-digi models I can say I like, too! Excellent find. :-!


----------



## isezumi

MKY said:


> I have been searching for this watch for a long time and yesterday I suddenly saw this watch in a store. I really couldn't believe my eyes! whahahaha! And here it is the DW6900MM-2! I already have the orange one but this smurf-color blue is the best
> View attachment 1099975
> So lucky!


I had the same experience a couple of months back: gratz!!!


----------



## Piowa

My second King arrived (1B)









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## exc-hulk

Got this one today.


----------



## marcoszam

MKY said:


> I have been searching for this watch for a long time and yesterday I suddenly saw this watch in a store. I really couldn't believe my eyes! whahahaha! And here it is the DW6900MM-2! I already have the orange one but this smurf-color blue is the best
> View attachment 1099975
> So lucky!


This blue and the MM-4 orange, are my two grails... When I started this G madness they were already unavailable in the stores here in Venezuela; I've been traveling a lot abroad but no luck so far... Sometimes they're available in Amazon but the prices are ridiculously high.

Enjoy your great finding/acquisition and wear it well, Mate... Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## TedDotCom

Received my AWG-500J-9AJF in the mail today... b-)

The condition is way better than I expected. Looks almost new.


----------



## Karllze

kiwidj said:


> Look out... another Frog on the way...
> 
> View attachment 796235
> 
> 
> :-!


Mine say Hi









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MCZK

I've been after either a Black Spots or a Black Helios at a good price for a while now. So when both appeared within days of each other, what would I choose? Yep, both.
The Black Spots arrived first. In good, but not great condition. So a few days later another popped up, yep, took that too. Better, but again not mint. Then the Helios arrives. Wow, this has never seen the light of day. Everything perfect. But, the downside of perfect resin through a life in darkness is a depleted solar cell. Initially, it wouldn't hold a charge fully. But, after a week of regular early morning sun bathing its up and running and the EL is the same strength as the others. So, it's been a great month. The 3 frog brothers, the GW-T5030C and just for good measure I spied a second brand new DW-5030C for US$123, how could I turn that down?


----------



## gobulls

Wow MCZK you're on a roll! :-!


----------



## yschow

GW-S5600-1JF just arrived on yesterday.



























cheers.


----------



## wrightc88

Just picked up a DW-003XS-4T on eBay for $48.00, needs a little TLC put I think it will turn out nice.













Also on eBay I got a DW-6500 Skyforce for $40. Listing said it only needs a battery, I'm hoping thats the case because it looks to be in great shape.


----------



## Illinoisbmx

exc-hulk said:


> ...another new arrival today


What model is that I can't find it anywhere, looks really good!


----------



## exc-hulk

Here the reference: GD-350-1BER

You can buy it in any online shops (Amazon, ebay etc.)


----------



## exc-hulk

new arrival


----------



## Feisar

Pre-ordered for June 30 release
GW-A1100-1A3JF









Pre-ordered for June 22 release
GWX-8901K-1JR


----------



## wrightc88

Just ordered this guy last night, it'll be my first Frog.


----------



## TedDotCom

My latest pick-up, NIB shipped from Malmö, Sweden

It's the colorway I couldn't find locally, it's the *GA-100-1A2DR.*

I always wanted to get this for the longest time. So when I found one at a reasonable price online, I grabbed the chance without hesitation.

The two-week wait was worth it!

The only thing I didn't particularly like was the all cardboard box...no tin.










Black and blue









One more time...









And the obligatory wrist shot outdoors


----------



## psweeting

One of the most expensive and difficult to obtain G-Shocks I've ever bought (FromJapan had to go to Tokyo Disneyland to buy it for me).


----------



## kung-fusion

psweeting said:


> One of the most expensive and difficult to obtain G-Shocks I've ever bought (FromJapan had to go to Tokyo Disneyland to buy it for me).
> 
> View attachment 1105945
> 
> 
> View attachment 1105946


There's a couple of these on ebay now. The cheapest is $400, wow...


----------



## RejZoR

*Casio* *GW-M5610BC-1ER

*








I have this badboy being shipped to me as we speak. It looks really awesome on photos and videos, i hope it will fulfill all my expectations.


----------



## anonsurfer

My first G-Shock is on its way. I wanted something with tide chart and not too expensive in case it gets damaged/lost while surfing. I'm looking forward to getting this one, it's very different than anything else I have


----------



## phattbam

psweeting said:


> One of the most expensive and difficult to obtain G-Shocks I've ever bought (FromJapan had to go to Tokyo Disneyland to buy it for me).
> 
> View attachment 1105945
> 
> 
> View attachment 1105946


I wanted one but at the premium it's commanding.. I'll have to really think about it


----------



## ice_man

Riseman Men in Smoky Grey coming from Japan. Whoooopieeeee!!!!


Tapatalk.


----------



## phattbam

first frogman on it's way from Japan.


----------



## Sedi

My GD-350-1B finally reached Germany and is waiting to be picked up from the locasl customs office. And I got a AWG-M100-1B incoming, too - for me that's a bit much in such a short time considering the GW-9200 my brother-in-law gave me a few days ago :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## sgi

GW-6900BC, in a few weeks, i hope


----------



## TedDotCom

Incoming!

*GDF-100-1B*









A 1996 classic in Rasta colors...
*
DW-002R-4 "Reggae"*


----------



## RejZoR

I'm starting to like these composite bracelets more and more every time i see them. They certainly look far better than plain rubber bands...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

wrightc88 said:


> Just ordered this guy last night, it'll be my first Frog.
> View attachment 1105725


Nice pick. It's your first but not the last frog. I'm very sure


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Third times the charm ....*

This ...



To join these two ...





Kurt


----------



## Piowa

DW5600Classic 








Cheers, Piowa


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

I just ordered my first Protrek 

I kept going back and forth between the 110y, the PRG-200GB, and the PRW-2000, and I also flirted with the idea of waiting for the new PRW-3000. But I finally decided on this little beauty here:










I figured I'd let the PRW-3000 prove itself first, & even though I really liked the smaller size, the positive reviews and the negative display of the 110Y I really wanted one with a sunset/sunrise mode too. So I basically sacrificed the atomic feature for the color-scheme and chose this PRG over a 'plain-old' PRW-2000, as I could buy the most common PRW-2000 version for about the same price as this one (I found a fairly good deal on both of them).

I would have loved a black & blue PRW-2000 of course, but the cheapest one I could find was another 150 euro's more & I had already doubled the original budget I started out with when I decided it was time for a new watch, so enough is enough already.

Now I'm just hoping it won't look too silly on my skinny 6" wrist :roll:


----------



## GShockMe

psweeting said:


> (FromJapan had to go to Tokyo Disneyland to buy it for me).


What a service! I want to work for them.:thumbup:

My (hopefully) exist watch is coming. MTG-1500. I believe this one will fulfill my quest for an everyday all occasions watch. It's 30% discount on Rakuten now if anyone is interested.


----------



## Stargazer1

The GWA1000D-1A that I ordered has officially shipped 










It's my third G-Shock, but the first I purchased myself. The other two were given to me many, many years ago by some relatives in Japan. I'm looking forward to putting it in rotation with these ones:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

End of June ...... Hopefully


----------



## milesanalin

Got this one today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

milesanalin said:


> Got this one today
> View attachment 1109101


Congrats. Nice one. Enjoy


----------



## milesanalin

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Congrats. Nice one. Enjoy


Thank you!i sure will!!!


----------



## psweeting

New sets of band\bezel for my GW-5000B & AWG-525B.


----------



## EasternMikey

GWF-1000RD! ^_^


----------



## dcannon1

Well. I'm hooked.

I bought a Mudman for a buddy of mine that's about to finish up USMC Basic Training and after playing with it some I was sold.

Just had this one arrive today:









And I've got this one coming in next week:


----------



## TedDotCom

An unloved Rasta G...but I like it!








*G-7900RF-1ER*


----------



## D1cky986

Pre ordered the GW-A1100 from Sunknots, gone for the Green, roll on the End of June.


----------



## ice_man

Finally arrived in LA.. Can't hardly wait...










Tapatalk.


----------



## Chrisek

Seiya confirmed last night. My first ProTrek is coming later this month!









It was pre-ordered a few weeks back, so the re-confirmation is nice.

PRW3000-4

Sent with aloha


----------



## marcoszam

Another come come back for me, the GD-100SC-1; had it, sold it and now I want it so bad I can't believe I got rid of it  my bad!

Monday, hopefully, shall be here.

The count now, 53 G-Shocks... The milestone of 50 is now behind, the next is 100... Oh my poor wallet!

Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## TedDotCom

My Rasta G-7900RF arrived today!
It's not as gaudy as depicted in the stock Casio pics.
Really like it!

Some quick shots...

















The wrist shot.


----------



## EasternMikey

This orange guy from Hong Kong arrived yesterday!


----------



## cxwrench

I've got a slightly used GW9200 coming from a fellow forum member, should be to me sometime next week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Seiya confirmed last night. My first ProTrek is coming later this month!
> 
> View attachment 1111486
> 
> 
> It was pre-ordered a few weeks back, so the re-confirmation is nice.
> 
> PRW3000-4
> 
> Sent with aloha


AWESOME 
Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TedDotCom said:


> My Rasta G-7900RF arrived today!
> It's not as gaudy as depicted in the stock Casio pics.
> Really like it!
> 
> Some quick shots...
> 
> View attachment 1112972
> 
> 
> View attachment 1112971
> 
> 
> The wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 1112973


Also super cool ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jiro32

DB-5600a... and it's taking FOREVER!! (it only feels that way; in reality it's only been like 2 days)


Sent from my Motorola RAZR V3
using Tapatalk 3


----------



## jiro32

dasmi said:


> It was bad this week...


I was looking at this exact same one last week- and it's been on my mind ever since!!

Sent from my Motorola RAZR V3
using Tapatalk 3


----------



## kung-fusion

GW-T5030 cleared customs and should arrive today!


----------



## Fer Guzman

kung-fusion said:


> GW-T5030 cleared customs and should arrive today!


NICE!


----------



## dasmi

jiro32 said:


> I was looking at this exact same one last week- and it's been on my mind ever since!!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola RAZR V3
> using Tapatalk 3


It's shaping up to be one of my favorite pieces. The titanium case is extremely light and comfy. Very nice on a hot day to have a light watch on a NATO.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GShockMe

Got couple of these Hello Kitty Baby-G's for my kids. Been seeing this one at the roof price for years. It's on discount finally. Still not cheap, but at least it's half of what many ask on the bay.

GB-5600KITTY


----------



## Fer Guzman

TW-7100


----------



## MCZK

Fer Guzman said:


> TW-7100


Wow, can't wait to see pics of that when it arrives. Do you know what condition it's in?


----------



## Vade_R

men in earth blue atomic gulfman GW-9100BL, been looking for this one for awhile, finally found it, i am the opposite of sjors, i LOVE blue

internet pic









i also just found this in jcpenny of all places for $80 dollars, it seems crazy to me its a FIRE PACKAGE GW-M500F, i also like everything orange

internet pic


----------



## TedDotCom

Tomorrow...the Resist Black DW-6930C-1CR


----------



## Fer Guzman

MCZK said:


> Wow, can't wait to see pics of that when it arrives. Do you know what condition it's in?


Excellent! One scratch on the caseback is all as far as I can tell. Luckily I picked up spare casebacks a couple of months ago. I didn't think I would ever get one so I am very excited.


----------



## TedDotCom

As promised...my Resist Black DW6930C-1CR is here!

Some quick and dirty shots:









Still wrapped in it's plasticky goodness!









The wrist shot.


----------



## Bidle

Vade_R said:


> men in earth blue atomic gulfman GW-9100BL, been looking for this one for awhile, finally found it, i am the opposite of sjors, i LOVE blue
> 
> internet pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also just found this in jcpenny of all places for $80 dollars, it seems crazy to me its a FIRE PACKAGE GW-M500F, i also like everything orange
> 
> internet pic


Really like this blue version! Congrats.


----------



## Piowa

DW-5600C [901] is here

















Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Feisar

Completing this year's ICERC release with a great deal on the Muddeh


----------



## yschow

GIEZ - GS-1400B-1AJF just arrived on yesterday evening.

































cheers.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Feisar said:


> Completing this year's ICERC release with a great deal on the Muddeh
> 
> View attachment 1116099


Nice !


----------



## cwardun

Tomorrow it shall arrive

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## caudillcolossal

This is in my wife's drawer until my birthday
(6-23)...








And I just pulled the trigger on this...








Pics taken from google. 😁


----------



## K42

I've been away from the forum for a while. My only 2 G-Shocks have been holding me over, but I felt the need for a change.

I couldn't decide so I ordered 2 GD-350s (-1, -8), but I plan on keeping just one.


----------



## mefxes

Vintage again. I really like those watches.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/spf-casio-mrg-100t-jazzy-all-titanium-g-shock-867826.html


----------



## riffraff

Ordered Monday evening, delivered today, Tuesday afternoon.









My new computer comfy-chair!

Yeah, not a watch, but I wear a watch when I sit in it. Does that count? :-d

My butt feels better already. :-!


----------



## GShockMe

Finally it showed up. I couldn't let it go. My wishlist is checked. GW9025C Master Blue Muddy.


----------



## Lazyscott

I am sitting in awaiting Parcel force to deliver a GW-t5030. Come on postie hurry up!!!!

Leo


----------



## cxwrench

Just got my new Pelican 1170 in, should have custom foam from The Martinator next week! The new home for my 6 squares.


----------



## bigup

a little treat for me, an older model (GW-M5600-1ER)


----------



## kae

i saw this today and couldn't resist


----------



## Chrisek

I just won MIRO #2. It's gonna need some love.









GW9100R-4

It will also be my first revolver model. Which leaves the 3rd and most difficult one for last. Got my fingers crossed.

Sent with aloha


----------



## isezumi

Revolver?


----------



## Chrisek

isezumi said:


> Revolver?


Yup, apparently that is the nickname because of the eye on the right side looks like the chamber on a revolver.

Sent with aloha


----------



## idkfa

Just ordered a G5600A-7. Not my picture, but the picture that made me buy it:


----------



## TedDotCom

Latest pickup...like this a lot!

I'm getting into more color in my G-Shocks lately








*GA-110AC-7ACR*


----------



## muto

DW-5600c, my first vintage g-shock . i hope it is in nice condition. Also ordered Brazilian bezel and strap for it. Also planning to apply glass protection while installing bezel.


----------



## Stargazer1

Stargazer1 said:


> The GWA1000D-1A that I ordered has officially shipped


Whoo, hoo! I was finally able to pick it up today. I was so excited, I unboxed it at Jack in the Box and took the very first wristshot. Didn't even take off the protective plastic!


----------



## kung-fusion

idkfa said:


> Just ordered a G5600A-7. Not my picture, but the picture that made me buy it:


This member, binary code guy, sorry I don't know his real name, always has some of the most innovative and technically well done photography. It is truly inspirational.

As for me, ww-5100 is in customs... hoping to get it Monday or Tuesday. Then begins the restoration...


----------



## TedDotCom

Been picking up brightly colored G-Shocks lately...

















GD-110-2


----------



## MCZK

My father's day gift from my son. Sorry, I know its not a G but haven't introduced myself at F21 yet (on my way over there now).


----------



## mikoo




----------



## LUW

Me?

Ribit!


----------



## MCZK

LUW said:


> Me?
> 
> Ribit!


Holy Moly, please tell me you didn't get the Murakami?!


----------



## LUW

Me?!? A _Murikami_?


----------



## psweeting

DW-1983 Keyring to complete my DW-1983 set.









and finally a brand new spare strap/bezel for my DW-5600B-3. If this is legit then it's the best score of the lot. The text looks a little too yellow to me but it could be the flash\light of the photo. I can't find any other green 5600's though that match this anywhere near as well as the 5600B.


----------



## fernando1880

My Muddy


----------



## kung-fusion

psweeting said:


> and finally a brand new spare strap/bezel for my DW-5600B-3. If this is legit then it's the best score of the lot. The text looks a little too yellow to me but it could be the flash\light of the photo. I can't find any other green 5600's though that match this anywhere near as well as the 5600B.
> 
> View attachment 1124446


I don't know about this one... The band on the vintage 5600's is supposed to have raised rectangles around each of the holes in the band. This band looks like a modern 5600 band.

Also, why is the buckle on backwards?

BTW, congratulations on the DW-1983 keychain!


----------



## psweeting

kung-fusion said:


> I don't know about this one... The band on the vintage 5600's is supposed to have raised rectangles around each of the holes in the band. This band looks like a modern 5600 band.
> 
> Also, why is the buckle on backwards?
> 
> BTW, congratulations on the DW-1983 keychain!


It was listed as a used 'speed' band/bezel and I can't find any other green Square or speed model in any shade of that green (just the glossy one from about three years ago) so for 3700 yen I figured it was worth the gamble.


----------



## angrypossum

He didn't even like his yellow frog, I think a pink one is probably out of the question 



MCZK said:


> Holy Moly, please tell me you didn't get the Murakami?!


----------



## LUW

angrypossum said:


> He didn't even like his yellow frog, I think a pink one is probably out of the question


Come on, I didn't "not like it", it was just too yellow...
Besides, sometimes I think to get it back to the original resin.


----------



## cxwrench

Got it! New foam from Martinator for my Pelican 1170. Custom made, the only way.


----------



## psweeting

DW-5600C-9BV









DW-5600L-5BJF









DW-6600B Gatsby









DW-6630B-6


----------



## Lazyscott

Got a DW-5600R arrived today









Leo


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## sgi

GW-6900BC has just arrived today 

Now i'm waiting for these, all of them used. My second G-2000FL by the way.


----------



## psweeting

DW-6900 Netz Toyota Aichi BB Collaboration (pic borrowed from G-Mania as seller removed all three as soon as auction finished - not a good sign)


----------



## wrightc88

GW-M5610BC


----------



## ice_man

The Hundreds - Bidding
Riseman Men in Mat Black - Scouting
Riseman Men in Rusty Black - Scouting

Riseman Men in Smoky Grey - Landed
Mudman Initial Blue Edition - Landed
DW5030C 30th Anniversary - Landed / Ordered another one

Photos up soon...


Tapatalk.


----------



## kung-fusion

I tried out Goodwill Auctions for the first time. We'll see how it goes. I just won the bidding on this lot. All I want are the two DW-5600C screwbacks with intact resin:



















Hopefully they are okay and can be brought back to life without too much trouble.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

[pic from the web page]

Arriving in July; will be my 2nd square 'G' Now I'm seriously hooked as Crater would say


----------



## Sedi

Just pulled the trigger on a G-7900-3. I had one before but sold it. But I regretted it in the end. So I thought I'd rather get one again while they are still available new.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Kurt Behm

Kurt


----------



## MCZK

Trying to slow down after the GW-T5030 etc. But had to add another 2 squares when they came up:








DW-5025D









DW-5600RE. Not sure about the gold ring keeper, it will probably go on 5000B resin if is fits. Does anyone have one of these? I'm assuming the display is no where near the clarity the stock image shows.


----------



## kung-fusion

MCZK said:


> Trying to slow down after the GW-T5030 etc. But had to add another 2 squares when they came up:
> 
> DW-5600RE. Not sure about the gold ring keeper, it will probably go on 5000B resin if is fits. Does anyone have one of these? I'm assuming the display is no where near the clarity the stock image shows.


Nice choices. Legibility is probably not too bad given how fat the digits are. You will love the ocean grey, it is really interesting.


----------



## jun0

A couple of weeks ago, I went on a little spree picking up 3 watches at once. Two are part of the blue and red series and one 30th Anniversary limited edition:

First, the GA-110AC-4A







And the multicolored GA-110AC-7A







Now for the 30th Anniversary model, I was not really digging the Resist Black models but I wanted to pick one of the limited models up, as I have done with the other two batches so far. Lucky for me, my local shop got the DW-6930BS-8 in at the same time as the other two I picked up, so I picked up one of those too:


----------



## GShockMe

jun0 said:


> And the multicolored GA-110AC-7A


I have this guy incoming too. Usually I'm not a big fan of multi color big case G but there is something about this R-W-B that I like.

I also find some rare spare parts from Rakuten seller Kinkodo. Like bezels for GW9025C (master blue muddy), G9000MC8 (grey camo), GXW56E blue king. Will find out soon if he is legit. Edit 6/28/13: Received the parts. The shop is legit.


----------



## Sedi

What happened? Nobody ordered a new G in 3 days:-d:-d:-d???!!!!
Got a G-9300 incoming - finally - better late than never. There was a good deal on a German watch forum and I traded my GW-6900-1 and a little cash for it. It's slightly modded with adapters and a Nato but I think I'll reinstall the original strap when it's here.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## kung-fusion

Sedi said:


> What happened? Nobody ordered a new G in 3 days:-d:-d:-d???!!!!


Incoming:

DW-5600C used
DW-5600C used
DW-5600C used
DW-5600C used
DW-6600 used
DW-5600E used
DW-6100 used
DW-6100 NOS resin set and gasket
DW-6600 yellow with bullbars - mint
DW-1000 near mint
DW-6600 NOS band and bezel

I have my work cut out for me with restorations this summer


----------



## isezumi

Lol, that is what you get for asking, Sedi!!!


----------



## Chrisek

Resin for GW9100R-4, G9000R-4, and some "close" for GW9010R-4 after consulting Keith @ Tiktox. Preparing for a damaged 9010 when I do find one. 

Sent with aloha


----------



## Odie

PRW-3000 was just shipped out yesterday. I'll hopefully have it next week


----------



## Chrisek

Odie, which color did you get? Still waiting for shipping info from Seiya. 

Sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek

Shipped! Woo-hoo!

Sent with aloha


----------



## Odie

Chrisek said:


> Odie, which color did you get? Still waiting for shipping info from Seiya.
> 
> Sent with aloha


I went with the all black version. I have a prg110y now and wanted to stay with the same look. I had been tossing around the idea of going with the positive display but I'm not a fan of dark grey watches.

I'm just hoping my lack of patience doesn't backfire and it turns out that it only runs on a Metric system. Module numbers are the same but all the sites selling the JDM version specifically say that it's just Metric. I'll find out next week ;-)


----------



## Blaise13

I am late on reporting my incoming...

Rather keen on squares currently








Already received g5600a-7








glx-5600-4dr witch is usually offered at a very low price (already received too)








g5600a-9. Good price now on Ebay with ozmobiles (it had just recently gently increased but still good offer imho)
I am waiting for it 

And because I want it for a long time... I ordered it yesterday







gw-3000m was less then 180€ on Amazon spain so it was now or never !
I have been digging this watch for the first time I saw it and I still wonder why I wait for a so long time to get it o|

I have to stop for months now :rodekaart


----------



## Vade_R

this dw-5400c from our own kung-fusion, very nice restoration

kung's pic









and a dw-6600B, from brazil

sellers pic









And my first riseman, the Atomic men in dark purple version


----------



## kung-fusion

Thanks, I had no idea it was you, just thought it was another random ebay person buying it. Glad to see it is going to a forum member!


----------



## michi098

I tried a Riseman in a store recently. I have pretty small wrists and was pleasantly surprised how nice it looked. It didn't look huge at all. I was pondering over spending more on a black one, or even more on the blue/purple one, but when I saw that Amazon.com had the basic one on sale for $131, I jumped. They apparently shipped it overnight, it's on the delivery van now. Can't wait, this may be replacing my worn Paw-1300 which has always looked huge on me.


----------



## Lazyscott

A DW-9600WC fresh from Japan










Leo


----------



## yankeexpress

Incoming! Any day now.


----------



## Kurt Behm

Kurt


----------



## michi098

yankeexpress said:


> Incoming! Any day now.


Very nice. That may be my next purchase. Would love to see a wrist shot for color and just how it looks in general. Did you get a good deal or roughly the going rate?


----------



## yankeexpress

michi098 said:


> Very nice. That may be my next purchase. Would love to see a wrist shot for color and just how it looks in general. Did you get a good deal or roughly the going rate?


 Probably paid too much...$198 delivered to USA from Japan but I figure a safe seller is worth a few bucks and it will be in my hands in less than a week since I placed the order. At least there is no duty or "handling fees".

I see it $4 cheaper on Amazon today. No biggie.


----------



## michi098

yankeexpress said:


> Probably paid too much...$198 delivered to USA from Japan but I figure a safe seller is worth a few bucks and it will be in my hands in less than a week since I placed the order. At least there is no duty or "handling fees".
> 
> I see it $4 cheaper on Amazon today. No biggie.


Sounds like you did just fine. They will always fluctuate a couple of bucks. Congrats either way. And if you get a chance, let's see a wrist shot.


----------



## GShockMe

Kurt Behm said:


> Kurt


Very nice Edifice. What model is this?


----------



## D1cky986

Love the yellow/black combo on this my first "Love the Sea & Earth" edition.


----------



## Chrisek

Not for me, a friend placed me on my job, and it turns out he had a G-Shock back in the day that he wish he didn't "move on" from.

View attachment 1138913


So I got him a duplicate as a thank you gift.










AW500G










Sent with aloha


----------



## sgi

In a few weeks, GL-110, GW-5500, GS-500, GW-9100P, all of them are used, in fact abused a bit


----------



## psweeting

First purchase for a while. Hanshin Tigers DW-5600VT. I put in a low bid and won!!


----------



## yankeexpress

Here ya go.


----------



## widerberg

First Gs in a long time. I've got a GA110FC-2A incoming for me.









And ran up to Macy's on my lunch hour today and picked up a G-8900DGK for my youngest son.


----------



## yankeexpress

These GW-3000M are finally available discounted now that there are more modern alternative Aviators. 
Still covet it's colorful face even though I have a GW-3000-BB already. 
This one should arrive within the week, I hope.


----------



## Chrisek

It's about time! I got bummed out seeing these for $500 everywhere that I gave up looking!

I like the "M" and besides that JonL told me I have to get one ;-)

Sent with aloha


----------



## Kawei

Chrisek said:


> It's about time! I got bummed out seeing these for $500 everywhere that I gave up looking!
> 
> I like the "M" and besides that JonL told me I have to get one ;-)
> 
> Sent with aloha


And definitely from me buddy. Orange is the new green hehehe...

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## ice_man

Couldn't help myself, surrendered and got the GW-5000-1JF. This will be the ultimate square for me...


----------



## sgi

DW-5600VT Eddie Bauer and DW-9600WC-2T arrived.




















AW-510A-6EJF on the way


----------



## Sedi

sgi said:


> AW-510A-6EJF on the way
> View attachment 1144201


Wow - I don't think I ever saw that model! Pretty cool!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## EasternMikey

2 new and 1 pre-owned. ^_^


----------



## EasternMikey

Cont'd.


----------



## caudillcolossal

Not trying to kill anyone's [edited] from Mikey's frog, but here goes... 2 timexs with temp, tide and compass. One for catfishing.








And one for bass fishing.








Pics from google


----------



## rogerlike

Methinks it's time for some old-school...








*A168WA-1YES*​


----------



## rogerlike

ice_man said:


> This will be the ultimate square for me...


You think it will be your last, young padawan? ;-)


----------



## koiom

Won a red DW003 on the bay today.
I've developed quite a soft spot for this model of late.


----------



## xiaoboss

psweeting said:


> First purchase for a while. Hanshin Tigers DW-5600VT. I put in a low bid and won!!


That is one sweet watch. I've only ever seen the DW-6900 one, really digging the pin-stripes on this one.


----------



## LUW

My impression or are the 8900 getting popular lately in this neck of the woods







?


----------



## kung-fusion

1983 DW-5000C. Fingers crossed on its restorability. It needs new resin and a crystal polishing. This, like the Wide Temp 5100 that another forum member got, appears to have been an ebay glitch where the listing was not available when searched, except occasionally. So the listing for this DW-5000C only got 135 total views, when it should have gotten 600 or more views, considering the low start price and worldwide shipping. I was lucky to get it for a good price, considering what these go for on a regular basis. It also helped that the seller took some bad photos (one of which made it seem like the case was chewed up on the bottom when in reality it was the cheap, frayed aftermarket band that made it look that way. My biggest worry is about delamination of the graphics that might not show up in the photos, and that mysterious spot, which could be dirt, or a pit. Either way, it appears to be on the outside of the watch, not the inside, but we will see...

It is coming from Hong Kong via normal letter mail so it might take a while. Seller's photo:


----------



## psweeting

No G-Shock this time but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to buy one of the re-issued Aliens Seiko SCED003 watches that Bishop wears in Aliens. Limited to 500, bound to be a winner.


----------



## mgscheue

Sedi said:


> Wow - I don't think I ever saw that model! Pretty cool!
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Me either. I'm amazed that, as long as I've been here, I still see Gs that I've never heard of. Helps make it fun!


----------



## yankeexpress

GULFMAN!!

I had trouble deciding whether to pay over $100 more to get the atomic version....in the end I took what I believe to be a good deal on the non- atomic, but still solar charged GR-9110ER-2D for $141 delivered Asia to USA.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> Cont'd.


Awesome Mike! Huge congrats. Wear them in good health and enjoy. Life is good  Which of the 3 is preloved?


----------



## GabrielLima

Gd350-1b on the way, will be my first!


----------



## EasternMikey

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome Mike! Huge congrats. Wear them in good health and enjoy. Life is good  Which of the 3 is preloved?


I got a frog from our dear friend in this forum, @dynosaur. Does his log-in name ring a bell? ^_^

PRW-3000 and GW-A1100 are new ones.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> I got a frog from our dear friend in this forum, @dynosaur. Does his log-in name ring a bell? ^_^
> 
> PRW-3000 and GW-A1100 are new ones.


Yes it does  Awesome that this fantastic Frog remains in this forum! Great purchase  Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just picked up this Frog  NOS collectors item. Really really nice


----------



## Cognac0113

A very new collector here! Just got my 2nd G-SHOCK; Pale Color Line Series: GA-110SG-4ADR. Something different from the black beasts!


----------



## Cognac0113

_deleted_


----------



## Cognac0113

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just picked up this Frog  NOS collectors item. Really really nice


Nice black beast man!


----------



## pritch

I just bought this;










It's from the late 70s. God knows what I am going to find when the case back comes off.

What have I done? LOL!


----------



## discodave

Got this coming from Japan, the Gwf-1000b:


----------



## Blaise13

discodave said:


> Got this coming from Japan, the Gwf-1000b:
> 
> View attachment 1147603


Impressive, black and brass are awesome.


----------



## ice_man

OMG. I really need help. I went online to look for extra band and bezel for both the GW5000 and DW5030C and yet somehow I ended up getting the GW-5530C-1JR and the GWM-5610BC-1JF.


----------



## LUW

ice_man said:


> OMG. I really need help. I went online to look for extra band and bezel for both the GW5000 and DW5030C and yet somehow I ended up getting the GW-5530C-1JR and the GWM-5610BC-1JF.


I told you this place is evil







.


----------



## yschow

This one. 2 more to come.


----------



## raisedbyrats

SGW-100. I think a large % of WUS digital watch owners(G-Shock owners in particular) own this model. Feature packed, and so cheap. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Now the Frog's are coming fast and furious. GW-225A-1J [NOS] on its way to Hong Kong.


----------



## clintonde

Took the plunge and ordered my first G-Shock, a GW9200-1 from Amazon. Got a really good deal, I think, considering the features, etc. Needless to say, I'm quite excited for it to arrive (scheduled for this Wednesday, July 10).


----------



## Cognac0113

yschow said:


> This one. 3 more to come.
> 
> View attachment 1148484


NICE...u got the JF one too...a classic never fails.. |>|>|>


----------



## Cognac0113

clintonde said:


> Took the plunge and ordered my first G-Shock, a GW9200-1 from Amazon. Got a really good deal, I think, considering the features, etc. Needless to say, I'm quite excited for it to arrive (scheduled for this Wednesday, July 10).
> 
> View attachment 1149108


Have fun with your new toy when it comes! =D


----------



## TraserH3

Go this pimpin incoming:


----------



## GShockMe

Finally.. FINALLY.. the Revman.

Pics from http://watchshock.com/archive/Casio/G-Shock/Revman/MRG-1200T-1A/


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Still2Trace said:


> I've been looking for this Frog for a while now.


Can't see any Frog :-( :-(


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GShockMe said:


> Finally.. FINALLY.. the Revman.
> 
> Pics from http://watchshock.com/archive/Casio/G-Shock/Revman/MRG-1200T-1A/
> View attachment 1149281


C o o l ! Congrats and enjoy. Life is good


----------



## Kurt Behm

Kurt


----------



## Vade_R

Another screwback, the 20th anniversary DW-5700ML, love that deep red honeycomb LCD.

Seller's pic









Internet pic


----------



## yschow

Cognac0113 said:


> NICE...u got the JF one too...a classic never fails.. |>|>|>


Thanks, yup. Finally got a siblings for my S5600.

cheers.


----------



## ice_man

Vade_R said:


> Another screwback, the 20th anniversary DW-5700ML, love that deep red honeycomb LCD.
> 
> Seller's pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet pic


OMG, are you the one who won this on Ebay? I'm drooling right now!!!

Tapatalk.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vade_R said:


> Another screwback, the 20th anniversary DW-5700ML, love that deep red honeycomb LCD.
> 
> Seller's pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet pic


Great pick. Huge congrats and enjoy.


----------



## mrmike

This one.


----------



## Jasabor

Hi,all!

I have this one incoming.








G-5500TS-9

Recently got this one








GMN-550-1

And last week,while on holiday on the Canary Islands,i got these three








GLX-6900A-9








G-7800-1








DW-290

Man,so hard not to buy when the price is right,and like those models..... The Shocking truth...


----------



## Kurt Behm

Kurt


----------



## discodave

Still waiting on this baby from Japan.


----------



## Mattboyslim

Kurt Behm said:


> Kurt


Kurt you have a great eye for a watch mate. Seen a few of your watches on WUS and they are very nice indeed 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattboyslim

I have just ordered another ga-100 from amazon

Stock photo for now...










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ice_man

Still waiting for these 3:

GW-5530C-1JF 30th Anniv
DW-6930C-1 30th Anniv
GW-M5610BC-1JF

Drowning in squares!!!





Tapatalk.


----------



## GabrielLima

Waiting...


----------



## ice_man

woooooohhhh.. One from LA and one from HK.. They both chose to arrive at the same time!!! Oh yeah!!!

5530C and 6930C.










Tapatalk.


----------



## spena

I ordered GW-5000-1JF a week back and recieved a notification that the transaction was cancelled due to the seller sold out  

I then used the funds to buy mtbing gear. I'll order the gw5000 again next month


----------



## discodave

Got this one today. Already painted the letters to match.


----------



## muto

nothing and i like it . hopefully Casio will not release any new screwback squares this year...


----------



## MCZK

muto said:


> nothing and i like it . hopefully Casio will not release any new screwback squares this year...


Ha ha, given what looks like a square screwback with CF band that Ace snapped at Baselworld is yet to be released, I suspect your cash will not be staying in your wallet.


----------



## MCZK

Continuing my current love of square screwbacks (yes Muto, like you, I'm screwed with the screwback releases)...








DW-5000LV from the 2001 Lovers Collection








And, a second DW-5025D... just because.


----------



## GabrielLima

MCZK said:


> And, a second DW-5025D... just because.


It's so nice, I'm seeking one!


----------



## psweeting

Unboxed G-9000MC (not sellers pics).


----------



## Mattboyslim

Birthday watch #1 has arrived 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MCZK

A mini red jelly 6900 for my son who keeps taking his mum's CLOT even though its way too big for him...


----------



## Cognac0113

Stock photos for now; I have them incoming on-board some plane or ship or spacecraft xD

GLX-5600-4 (Glossy Red):








GD-100WW (Whiteout):








I can't wait!


----------



## Chrisek

Just won this one. Haven't been buying much lately, just saving up. Throwing out small bids here and there.










My 1st 5-eye
My 1st atomic muddie
My 1st 25th anniv model

GW9025A & includes trunk!

Sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Just won this one. Haven't been buying much lately, just saving up. Throwing out small bids here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st 5-eye
> My 1st atomic muddie
> My 1st 25th anniv model
> 
> GW9025A & includes trunk!
> 
> Sent with aloha


Awesome ! A dream  well done!


----------



## ice_man

Still waiting on these to land home...

GRX5600
GW-M5610BC-1JF
Protrek PRW-3000-1AJF


Tapatalk.


----------



## Cognac0113

With 2 more shipping in from overseas,

whiteout GD-100WW:









and the GLX-5600-4,









I bought another g shock (*JULY 2013 RELEASE*) which isn't available in a lot of places right now (a good friend holidaying in Japan helping me buy it right now) and I'm waiting excitedly for it!

G-8900SC-4JF (Japan Version):








Heard from my friend that it was snapped up the first few days of it's release in Japan. Lucky me~


----------



## GabrielLima

3 completely different continents at home on the same time, still 2 on the way!

Another photos soon, work time now!


----------



## OCDood

A stainless steel bracelet to replace the silicon strap on my G-Shock G-511, $39.99 from watchbands.com:


















This was the 2nd G-Shock, and watch, I bought when I first got interested in watches back in March. I never did care much for the silicon band, and it seemed like a shame to have it on a watch with so much steel on it, but the idea of getting a SS bracelet went by the wayside as I developed interests in other watches.

I hadn't worn it in months, but after wearing it a while tonight I decided to get the bracelet I'd been putting off. Maybe I'll start wearing it on a more regular basis and get back to my roots, so to speak.

I like my vintage watches from the 50's, but I'm so hard on watches I'm afraid I'll tear them up if I wore them for everyday use. Not something I have to worry about with a G-Shock. :-!

And once I replace the silicon strap the rest of it should last a lot longer, as long as the resin in the case holds out.


----------



## GabrielLima

GabrielLima said:


> 3 completely different continents at home on the same time, still 2 on the way!
> 
> Another photos soon, work time now!


here it is










GD350-1B from US
GXW-56KG-3JF from Japan
GA-110RF-9A from Australia


----------



## yschow

My 3 watches has arrived by today with quick wrist shot. 2 mores to arrive soon.







































cheers


----------



## MCZK

Tried to resist... couldn't.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The wait is over


----------



## MCZK

Huge congrats D_d. That is a great watch! I really need to get one of them soon. Now get it into the HK sun and charge up that baby!


----------



## CanonMan

yschow said:


> My 3 watches has arrived by today with quick wrist shot. 2 mores to arrive soon.
> 
> cheers


DUDE!!!

That's a mighty haul. CF 2500? I'd love the Maglite version but dang it's a pricey number.

I love watching you guys booking 3-4-5 or so in at once. I can't do it myself, but watching friends is a good consolation prize!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> Huge congrats D_d. That is a great watch! I really need to get one of them soon. Now get it into the HK sun and charge up that baby!


Thanks so much, very nice said  I knew you guys would love it  Tomorrow is Frog day and also looking forward to the weekend. Can't wait


----------



## LUW

CanonMan said:


> I love watching you guys booking 3-4-5 or so in at once.


I was wondering about that myself. In theory I could afford getting bundles like that, but I avoid it at all costs: I'm a firm believer that happiness is found along the way, not at the end of the road.


----------



## D1cky986

Just modded my GWF-1000-1JF Frogman with the Burning Red Band & Bezel, the Black Ion screws were also included, which I think suit it much better than the standard silver.
Very pleased with the outcome and much cheaper than importing a new GWF-1000RD....


----------



## GabrielLima

LUW said:


> I was wondering about that myself. In theory I could afford getting bundles like that, but I avoid it at all costs: I'm a firm believer that happiness is found along the way, not at the end of the road.


I gone with 5 cause I choose a bad time to get in G's with lots of special editions, anniversary, awesome models(ak frogman and King) been discontinued and I'm running to get some before it goes. But i promise myself that from now I'll get just one per month, maybe 2 or 3 hehehe


----------



## yschow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> The wait is over


Time to add the Master Blue Frog.....

cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

That's the 225c? Wow, dream of a Frog  
There is also another I would love to have that would add little bit red


----------



## yankeexpress

2 Casios at opposite ends of the watch spectrum:


----------



## yschow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's the 225c? Wow, dream of a Frog
> There is also another I would love to have that would add little bit red


Yup, that's one also of my dream Frog. However, after getting the 200Z I stopped already. A little bit red? How about the red jelly GW-203K-4?...:-d:-d

cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yschow said:


> Yup, that's one also of my dream Frog. However, after getting the 200Z I stopped already. A little bit red? How about the red jelly GW-203K-4?...:-d:-d
> 
> cheers


The red jelly is really awesome although I would opt for less red first. Black / red is one of my favorite color combos


----------



## GabrielLima

New kids!!


----------



## pritch

Saw one of these on ebay this morning, and just had to have it. I've been looking for a second DW-9100 for a while, as my original one is almost too precious to me to wear now. I'd love a MIY one but they are a bit pricey if you assume customs too. This one was already in the UK at a price that will let me just enjoy it, plus I like the funky styling


----------



## koiom

Have a G7800-1 and DW-003H-2T inbound.


----------



## GabrielLima

GabrielLima said:


> New kids!!


Here they are



Pretty happy with my new ones!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Huge congrats. Very nice looking pair. Wear them in good health ;-)


----------



## GabrielLima

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Huge congrats. Very nice looking pair. Wear them in good health ;-)


Cheers mate, I'll!


----------



## MCZK

All three arrived in the same delivery, happy days!

First up is the DW-5000LV from the 2001 Lovers set. After getting the GW-T5030C, I've become interested in other watches that use the same effect on the display. Very cool in silver and I wish Casio would make a version of the GW-5000 with the same. In pictures, I thought the resin was white, but its actually a pearlised white. It may go on GW-5000B resin as I think the contrast of the silver display and the black resin would work a treat.









Next is another DW-5025D. Well, as I said a few weeks back, this is a beautiful watch. This one came without a box but in exactly the same mint condition as the first but for half the price. Who'd have thought a box was worth so much?









And, probably the biggest surprise for me. I bought this on a whim as I've been vaguely considering a timer watch to replace using Gym Boss timers, which, although I love their timer capabilities, leave a lot to be desired in their build quality... a lot. I really like this watch, its super light, super comfortable and has a killer module. Why can't I have this in a G? Although having said that, it feels as solid as a G so maybe there is no need. This is now my WOD watch.









Cheers.


----------



## mrmike

Borrowed pic, but this will be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## stafass

Just bought BG-6900-7ER for my girlfriend as a present.*
*








And myself will treat with G-9300-1ER


----------



## discodave

This. The GWA-1000FC-1A:


----------



## CanonMan

MCZK said:


> All three arrived in the same delivery, happy days!
> 
> First up is the DW-5000LV from the 2011 Lovers set. After getting the GW-T5030C, I've become interested in other watches that use the same effect on the display. Very cool in silver and I wish Casio would make a version of the GW-5000 with the same. In pictures, I thought the resin was white, but its actually a pearlised white. It may go on GW-5000B resin as I think the contrast of the silver display and the black resin would work a treat.
> 
> Next is another DW-5025D. Well, as I said a few weeks back, this is a beautiful watch. This one came without a box but in exactly the same mint condition as the first but for half the price. Who'd have thought a box was worth so much?
> 
> And, probably the biggest surprise for me. I bought this on a whim as I've been vaguely considering a timer watch to replace using Gym Boss timers, which, although I love their timer capabilities, leave a lot to be desired in their build quality... a lot. I really like this watch, its super light, super comfortable and has a killer module. Why can't I have this in a G? Although having said that, it feels as solid as a G so maybe there is no need. This is now my WOD watch.
> 
> Cheers.


What a great couple of 56s. Didn't realise that display type was used elsewhere, and I agree absolutely - in black clothes that LV would look banging, it'll really pop the display out.

And a multiband stopwatch/timer module. Who knew?


----------



## hovebomber

My first G shock!


----------



## coombsfh

A DW-5000SL, a Mondaine Giant, and possibly (don't wanna jinx it) another 5600 screwback.

Also just got an old, gold plated, black-faced, Swiss auto.


----------



## idkfa

MDV106-7A
SKX781 Orange Monster
GW-5600J-1

It is going to be a fun two weeks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MCZK

Woah, I can't quite see from the size of the pic, is it the Baselworld version?



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> Woah, I can't quite see from the size of the pic, is it the Baselworld version?


It's the GWF- 1000BS-1Jf Frogman. Uploaded the pcs from the net. Hope that I catched the right one. Here one more from the net. As soon it has arrived I'm posting some real pictures  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MCZK

Fantastic watch! I thought you'd gone and bought the Baselworld one for a moment there! Let's see lots of pics when it arrives please?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> Fantastic watch! I thought you'd gone and bought the Baselworld one for a moment there! Let's see lots of pics when it arrives please?


I will Absolutely. Thanks for your kind words. Its a collectors watch. Never worn and used, but I will all day long   Looking really forward. Thanks for your compliments ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GabrielLima

Awesome watch Deepsea_dweller!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Gabriel  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EasternMikey

Don't mean to brag here but think sharing is always good.

My recent acquisitions.

GX-56DGK
DW-8200BK

DW-5000SP
DW-5025SP
DW-5030C

DW-5600C-1V [Naked watch]
DW-5600C-1 [Naked watch]
DW-5600B-2V [Naked watch]

And of course a coming box set, DW-5030D and DW-5030 when they come out.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yschow

My last 2 watches finally arrived.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Guys sorry for the picture mix up. That's the one I'm getting 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dspodium

Still cannot decide which GX-56 to get, negative display seems the way to go, but the other one has it things as well ... :-s


----------



## EasternMikey

dspodium said:


> Still cannot decide which GX-56 to get, negative display seems the way to go, but the other one has it things as well ... :-s


You can't go wrong with either one. ^_^ However, positive display is easier to read.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piowa

dspodium said:


> Still cannot decide which GX-56 to get, negative display seems the way to go, but the other one has it things as well ... :-s


I had 1A for a long time, but sold it when I bought 1B. Now I'm seriously considering coming back to 1A. Both are great watches, just buy one of them and wear it for some time, then decide (maybe) to buy another.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/just-sold-my-black-red-king-pic-heavy-872193.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gx-56-1a-vs-1b-**pic-heavy**-450675.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GabrielLima

dspodium said:


> Still cannot decide which GX-56 to get, negative display seems the way to go, but the other one has it things as well ... :-s


Go both


----------



## cedric

Love this piece, fantastic choice, look forward to your pictures


----------



## LUW

Totally out of character, I just ordered two (TWO!) vintages from Japan. At once







.
Must be the cold shorting my not-very reliable synapses







.


----------



## GShockMe

LUW said:


> Totally out of character, I just ordered two (TWO!) vintages from Japan. At once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just two vintages? How about three! A G'Mix music G Shock and two Codename Cipher.


----------



## LUW

GShockMe said:


> Just two vintages? How about three! A G'Mix music G Shock and two Codename Cipher.


That's because I try to pretend that I'm in control of the G Mayhem







.

And boy do I L-O-V-E those Japanese sellers. I PPed the seller this morning (night over there) and now (night over here but morning at the Rising Sun country) he sends me a message saying that it's on it's way, with a tracking number







.


----------



## GShockMe

Japanese sellers are always great.

I admit that I didn't plan to buy any more G's. I was browsing the bay to kill time (big mistake!). But I love those vintage modules that do special tasks like sending Morse code in the code name and 5 melodies in the G-Mix. Plus I got them at a steal deal (where are the bidders?), so I don't feel much guilty to break my reduction phase.


----------



## LUW

I _need_ a musical G'Mix







.


----------



## GabrielLima

Gulfman for me



Baby-G for my pretty girlfriend


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

LUW said:


> Totally out of character, I just ordered two (TWO!) vintages from Japan. At once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Must be the cold shorting my not-very reliable synapses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can't see any pics :-(((((

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D1cky986

Finally picked up the 30th Anniv Frogman, GF-8230 on Sale from Creation Watches...


----------



## LUW

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Can't see any pics :-(((((


No pics yet: I don't like to post other people's pics. :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

LUW said:


> No pics yet: I don't like to post other people's pics. :-d


Oh sorry I didn't know that. Totally understood. Just was asking coz saw these icons in your post and I couldn't figure what it was.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LUW

Those are smilies, gifs that for some reason your browser isn't displaying.


----------



## Bosox

Picked up a DW-5000-1JF from a fellow WUSer. Very excited! 







(Sellers pic)


----------



## cedric

This just came in yesterday. Was on the fence due to the nato strap (hot weather), but it was so comfortable, so glad i got it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice pick cedric! Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LUW

Gambled on a $54.57 (delivered) DW-8400







.


----------



## Sedi

Couldn't resist and pulled the trigger on a PRG-240B-2 which I found for a good price from a UK seller. Wanted to see for myself because this model has received pretty mixed reviews. Some love it - some hate it.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## GabrielLima

Chino did it again, delivered in less than 2 bussiness days  very happy with my new GW-9110ER-2JF


----------



## Cognac0113

Just got my Manhattan Portage Collab 6900! Here in Haneda (Japan) currently and visited the DiverCity Mall. Headed right into the Manhattan Portage shop and luckily, they had one last piece. Grabbed it! Will show pic very soon. Can't upload any on my iPhone5. Zzz.


----------



## Sedi

Snapped up another G-7900-3 used from ebay as the one I ordered from a seller from Singapore still hasn't arrived after almost 5 weeks and I'm getting kind of nervous - probably customs delaying the shipment again - last two watches I bought abroad took 4 weeks to arrive. 5 seems a bit much but I haven't lost hope, yet.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## GabrielLima

Just pulled the trigger with Yohei


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GabrielLima said:


> Just pulled the trigger with Yohei


You're on the roll recently Gabriel. Huge congrats and enjoy


----------



## Avro Arrow

I had a moment of weakness, I saw it and had to have it. So beautiful, so nicely crafted, so big, so heavy, so blue, so gold, so silver and most importantly, so darn inexpensive!!!














I swear it looks like a cross between a Rolex Submariner, Omega Planet Ocean and Breitling Superocean! I love the fact that it doesn't look EXACTLY like any of the former so while obviously a homage piece, it has some originality to it. Not MUCH originality, but enough to set it apart from the other pretenders. At only $142CAD including shipping, I thought "Oh, what the heck!" (or something to that effect)


----------



## GabrielLima

Deepsea_dweller said:


> You're on the roll recently Gabriel. Huge congrats and enjoy


That place is evil hahaha Just stocking cause i'll have a month stop as I'm moving to Sydney.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GabrielLima said:


> That place is evil hahaha Just stocking cause i'll have a month stop as I'm moving to Sydney.


Agreed. So many nice G's around this forum that keeps you going and going  Great place to be!


----------



## LUW

Avro Arrow said:


> I had a moment of weakness, I saw it and had to have it.


You need some penitence and think about what you did and the meaning of bigger things in life







.


----------



## isezumi

GabrielLima said:


> Just pulled the trigger with Yohei


Who/what is Yohei?


----------



## wrightc88

I have a DW-6900AC and a DW-6930A and the way.


----------



## Chrisek

isezumi said:


> Who/what is Yohei?


Yohei is a reseller from Japan who is solid. On evilbay he gwboy007 (if I remember correctly). And he is a very nice guy to deal with. :beer:

sent with aloha


----------



## GabrielLima

Chrisek said:


> Yohei is a reseller from Japan who is solid. On evilbay he gwboy007 (if I remember correctly). And he is a very nice guy to deal with. :beer:
> 
> sent with aloha


Correct! Very good seller, I found him on the bay and get the references on Chrisek's unboxing the rising blacks.


----------



## MCZK

These two and a little guy to go with them if all goes well...


----------



## 7cardcha

I've got a GDF-100-1A incoming. Nothing particularly special, one of the more entry level G-Shocks, but as soon as I saw it, I had to have it.










Sick!


----------



## ice_man

MCZK said:


> These two and a little guy to go with them if all goes well...
> 
> View attachment 1175193


I want to get the 5030 one.. Unfortunately they are a set... 

Tapatalk.


----------



## MCZK

Seems a few people only want one or other so I'm sure you can work something out. Who gets the G-Man though?



ice_man said:


> I want to get the 5030 one.. Unfortunately they are a set...
> 
> Tapatalk.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Both are cool


----------



## MDPlatts

what models are they - I can see the Team Tough on both and 30th on left one - but it looks like carbon fibre too - not noticed that one.

I've got a GW-T5030C about to ship from the LOTRS and am just off to collect a DW-5000SG from the post office.


----------



## MCZK

Congrats on the incoming squares, you're going to love the T5030. Remember to add it to the owners thread. What is the 5000SG? I've never seen that.

The set is the GSET-30-1JR launching 9 August. 
GSET-30-1JR -



MDPlatts said:


> what models are they - I can see the Team Tough on both and 30th on left one - but it looks like carbon fibre too - not noticed that one.
> 
> I've got a GW-T5030C about to ship from the LOTRS and am just off to collect a DW-5000SG from the post office.


----------



## coombsfh

I have a DW-5025D 25th anniversary on its way. The only other one I want is a GW-5000... And a GW-5525B-7 (rising white)... And a GW5625 (Glorious gold)... And a DW-5027B-7 (rising white)


----------



## GabrielLima

ice_man said:


> I want to get the 5030 one.. Unfortunately they are a set...
> 
> Tapatalk.


I want the opposite as you, wanting the 5030c and the little man.


----------



## Vade_R

NOS DW-5600B-3V "green speed" definitely a grail for me. and a DW-6400 "gundam" also love these old big G's

seller's pics


----------



## Beasty Boy

A new MudMan from Amazon for $60 shipped and a 6900 Bezel for my 6600


----------



## ice_man

MCZK said:


> Seems a few people only want one or other so I'm sure you can work something out. Who gets the G-Man though?


I just want the watch.. 

Tapatalk.


----------



## MDPlatts

MCZK said:


> Congrats on the incoming squares, you're going to love the T5030. Remember to add it to the owners thread. What is the 5000SG? I've never seen that.
> 
> The set is the GSET-30-1JR launching 9 August.
> GSET-30-1JR -


looks a cool set - and i like the 5630d to go with my GW-S5600 - have to decide if I can justify to myself either of these so soon after the gw-t5030 or wait a touch (but we both know what will probably happen).

sorry - its the dw-5600sg - quite a plain little model but I like silver to remind me of the MRG's they don't seem to make/release any more. Hopefully there will be some just about affordable MRG release this year too.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

It has arrived in Hong Kong and I'm totally super duper thrilled.










Tse_Tse please check it out  You got yours long long time ago but you know exactly how I'm feeling right now ;-) 

Picking up the mudman tomorrow and more photos 2 come. It took an awful lot of time but better than never. For the time being one original photo from the seller taken few minutes ago ( still Japanese Time )

Enjoy


----------



## GabrielLima

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It has arrived in Hong Kong and I'm totally super duper thrilled.
> 
> Tse_Tse please check it out  You got yours long long time ago but you know exactly how I'm feeling right now ;-)
> 
> Picking up the mudman tomorrow and more photos 2 come. It took an awful lot of time but better than never. For the time being one original photo from the seller taken few minutes ago ( still Japanese Time )
> 
> Enjoy


Huge congrats, that's color is awesome!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thank you very much Gabriel


----------



## ZombieMonkey

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It has arrived in Hong Kong and I'm totally super duper thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tse_Tse please check it out  You got yours long long time ago but you know exactly how I'm feeling right now ;-)
> 
> Picking up the mudman tomorrow and more photos 2 come. It took an awful lot of time but better than never. For the time being one original photo from the seller taken few minutes ago ( still Japanese Time )
> 
> Enjoy


GREAT. how about doin an official count?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool idea ZombieMonkey. Perhaps we start tomorrow after I got mine


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

For the record  My Mudman has landed. Great watch, still getting pampered for the rest of the day, but tomorrow it's show time. Enjoy


----------



## Cognac0113

Going Frankfurt in a few days, saw a Germany eBay seller selling the last piece. So far all I've seen are peddling it at exorbitant amount. This is selling for 2x the original released retail pricing, butit's the cheapest I can find, and I'm happy to get it. =D Coming to me very soon!


----------



## ice_man

GabrielLima said:


> I want the opposite as you, wanting the 5030c and the little man.


5030C? That has been out already. That's not part of the set though...

Tapatalk.


----------



## phattbam

MDPlatts said:


> looks a cool set - and i like the 5630d to go with my GW-S5600 - have to decide if I can justify to myself either of these so soon after the gw-t5030 or wait a touch (but we both know what will probably happen).
> 
> sorry - its the dw-5600sg - quite a plain little model but I like silver to remind me of the MRG's they don't seem to make/release any more. Hopefully there will be some just about affordable MRG release this year too.
> 
> View attachment 1177400


I just ordered a DW5600SG myself. addicted to squares right now


----------



## psweeting

I can cross another one off of my 'owned at one time or another grail' list.


----------



## Chrisek

AWESOME 

sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very cool Frogman. Enjoy


----------



## danimal

Long time lurker here with my first g on the way! Its a GW-7900B-1 that needs a battery replacement. I already have the battery, but before I crack it open I'm going to leave it on the window sill for a few days, just in case it needs a good charging. Seller's photo:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@danimal
Enjoy this forum. Best of the best


----------



## Dah-Dee

Haven't bought anything in ages, so I figured I might as well make it... Garish. b-)


----------



## thewperry

I finally got the thumbs up from wifey to order a couple watches: DW6930C and DW5030C to go with my GW5530C.


----------



## GabrielLima

Tomorrow the G8900DGK will be in home. b-)


----------



## magna_strike




----------



## tse_tse

Deepsea_dweller said:


> For the record  My Mudman has landed. Great watch, still getting pampered for the rest of the day, but tomorrow it's show time. Enjoy


Congrats on your new catch Deepsea_dweller!!! I can fully understand how you are feeling! Enjoy your new watch!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thank you Tse _Tse very kind  Yes I will enjoy.


----------



## fongalv

Just got back into G's(used to have a frogman >10yrs ago) and after shopping for 2x7900s(wife and brother)...

I've since gotten for myself a G-9200BP(couldn't resist finding a supposedly rare one locally), and have a 9200GY(couldn't resist a good deal from here) coming in!

I now have my eye on another 2 G's!:roll:


----------



## Jasabor

Well,after receiving my DW-004 last saturday,i ordered an other new oldie. A DW-9500 Xaymaca.








(sellers picture)


----------



## c-dweller

I just pull the trigger on a GW-5000-1JF from Chino. I already have a DW-5600-MS and am pretty sure it will not get much wrist time anymore. Now the wait ...


----------



## MDPlatts

Expensive weekend - GW-5625AJ-1JF, GW-M5630D-1JF and GSET-30-1JR (at 3rd attempt so far - sellers keep cancelling winning bids).


----------



## leicashot

Just received my first and favourite Frog


----------



## Drageo

danimal said:


> Long time lurker here with my first g on the way! Its a GW-7900B-1 that needs a battery replacement. I already have the battery, but before I crack it open I'm going to leave it on the window sill for a few days, just in case it needs a good charging. Seller's photo:


Leave it by a window! my first G atomic/solar was left dead for four years. I found it while unpacking randomly. I ended up leaving it somewhere where sun was present (was going to be thrown away), when I came back the next day it was working and auto adjusted!

That's how I started in this hobby. Truly amazing technology.


----------



## GabrielLima

DGK made his way home


----------



## MDPlatts

One more and I'm done for a while - GW-M5610SD-8JF


----------



## safetyobc

MDPlatts said:


> One more and I'm done for a while - GW-M5610SD-8JF
> 
> View attachment 1181208


Yeah right. That's what we all say. Ha ha!


----------



## Feisar

Sorry I've been AWOL due to severe illness and finally getting around to catching up on F17. Did some quick shopping today:
*
Arriving Aug 10-12 from Japan*

GW-M5630D-1JR for 17,730Y









GSET-30-1JR for 47,250Y















Another finally another square

[email protected]


----------



## ZombieMonkey

GW-M5630D-1JR for 17,730Y ?????? I think u meant to write 27,730Y :-d


----------



## LUW

Welcome back Feisar! Hope all is well now







.
Looks like you came back with a vengeance







.


----------



## Feisar

ZombieMonkey said:


> GW-M5630D-1JR for 17,730Y ?????? I think u meant to write 27,730Y :-d


Retail is 34,650Y and discounted to 27,700 (20%) on Rakuten when they were available for pre-order. If you're a very good customer, you can get more off ;-)


----------



## Feisar

LUW said:


> Welcome back Feisar! Hope all is well now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Looks like you came back with a vengeance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks LUW! Missed you guys. I was suffering from withdrawals while hospitalized, LOL. Trying to catch up with all the new releases and looking forward to December ;-)


----------



## ZombieMonkey

:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## phattbam

Feisar said:


> Retail is 34,650Y and discounted to 27,700 (20%) on Rakuten when they were available for pre-order. If you're a very good customer, you can get more off ;-)


how does that work?? good customer?


----------



## Chrisek

Welcome back Feisar! Sorry to hear you were ill, glad you are better. :beer:

sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome back Feisar  Take good care and think this forum is better than any medicine


----------



## isezumi

WB Feisar, hope all is well now!!!


----------



## Cmilanaik

my first g-shock a GW6900 is coming in tomorrow! can't wait!!


----------



## MDPlatts

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Welcome back Feisar  Take good care and think this forum is better than any medicine


But near fatal for the wallet/credit card. Got some good deals there two of those watches/sets that I also bought - near on 13,000 yen cheaper than I got them for :think: - though I don't expect the local master buyers to run any buying-japanese masterclasses any time soon.

It would have been less but they kept cancelling winning bids because two of them claimed they don't like selling to proxy companies and in one case claimed it should not have been a "buy-it-now" price - they've now re-listed it for 7,500yen more.


----------



## mrmike

This . . . Should be set for a while now, given my wave of new acquisitions. Looking forward to this one. My first analog of the bunch (borrowed pic).


----------



## falcondrgn

What Model# is this? Love the carbon fiber!



TedDotCom said:


> Just got one before they overprice these...gotta love that Glass Fiber band!
> 
> :-!


----------



## LUW

LUW said:


> Gambled on a $54.57 (delivered) DW-8400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


He looks...
He shoots...
And he scores!


----------



## Kilovolt

GW-A1100-1AER in the mail for me b-)


----------



## Alpha2422

DW-5600EG
GW-M5600BC
G-5600E
DW-6900CR-3
GW-M5610SD
DW-5030C

YES, I am a huge fan of 5000s and 5600s - I consider them a part of my family  The above models will go alongside my:

DW-5025B
G-5600GR
GX-56-4
G-5600B
G-5600KG
G-5600NV
G-8900DGK


----------



## ice_man

Just couldn't help myself and got the GW-M5610-1JF from amazon. Promised I would stop at 12, but I just couldn't say no for a $75 price tag.. 


Tapatalk.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just bought this one today during lunch break. Couldn't resist  Seems to be from europe.... If you look at the tag and time


----------



## MCZK

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just bought this one today during lunch break. Couldn't resist  Seems to be from europe.... If you look at the tag and time


Congrats DD, its a great watch. Yep, it's a European version. It's got the dragon case back then?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> Congrats DD, its a great watch. Yep, it's a European version. It's got the dragon case back then?


Thanks very much. Very kind  Let me check later. Out of the office for few hours.


----------



## MCZK

Alpha2422 said:


> DW-5600EG
> GW-M5600BC
> G-5600E
> DW-6900CR-3
> GW-M5610SD
> DW-5030C
> 
> YES, I am a huge fan of 5000s and 5600s - I consider them a part of my family  The above models will go alongside my:
> 
> DW-5025B
> G-5600GR
> GX-56-4
> G-5600B
> G-5600KG
> G-5600NV
> G-8900DGK


Welcome Alpha, what a great first post! Enjoy your new pick ups. See you around.


----------



## GabrielLima

Nice catch Deep! Congrats and enjoy. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Gabriel really unexpected. Good deal I think


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK Here we go. Its a dragon indeed


----------



## gripmaster

YAY!!!
Finally got myself a yellow frog!!! 
one of the highlights of my trip to tokio...


----------



## gripmaster

Tokio trip aquisitions....
The green GLX was a total surprise, and just had to come along to complete the others... 
That sandcolored mudman has been eluding me since I first saw it (here of course), so when the G-Shock Outlet store in Tokio had 4 (!) of them, it was an easy decision! 
The purple Earth Watch was just lying in one of the most boring and ugliest department stores Tokio has to offer,
it needed to be rescued from there, and I am such a fan of that concept!
Oh yeah and the yellow Frogman above was grounds for jubilation! I had never seen one live.... It looks so awesome, really happy about this one!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice all the way gripmaster.,Well done and yes great taste


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice all the way gripmaster.,Well done and yes great taste


+1 on that, great aquisitions :-! Yellow Frog is really something, wear them well.


----------



## RejZoR

To satisfy my inner feminine side, i've decided to buy these two watches. Even though they are classed as ladies watches, i don't find them too girly. Especially since the Baby-G is whooping 43mm in diameter and Futurist model just looks funky. Can't wait to get them


----------



## Gawain

WOW.... you dirty dog you... LOL
Enjoy, Gawain



leicashot said:


> Just received my first and favourite Frog


----------



## Gawain

Holy Krap, from half court............



LUW said:


> He looks...
> He shoots...
> And he scores!


----------



## Odie

Waiting for this to come in, stuck in customs right now :-(


----------



## isezumi

gripmaster said:


> Tokio trip aquisitions....
> The green GLX was a total surprise, and just had to come along to complete the others...
> That sandcolored mudman has been eluding me since I first saw it (here of course), so when the G-Shock Outlet store in Tokio had 4 (!) of them, it was an easy decision!
> The purple Earth Watch was just lying in one of the most boring and ugliest department stores Tokio has to offer,
> it needed to be rescued from there, and I am such a fan of that concept!
> Oh yeah and the yellow Frogman above was grounds for jubilation! I had never seen one live.... It looks so awesome, really happy about this one!
> 
> View attachment 1184028
> 
> 
> View attachment 1184029
> 
> 
> View attachment 1184030


Were they discounted in those outlet store?


----------



## gripmaster

isezumi said:


> Were they discounted in those outlet store?


Only the Mudman was from the Outlet, the others in Tokio department stores...
Honestly, I did not do much comparing, I walked into the place, saw the Mudman,
and bought it... I dont think the outlet had particularly low prices actually.
And since I hadnt been able to find the military Mudman here in germany, I couldnt 
compare to that price anyways... I'm just happy to finally have it!


----------



## Dah-Dee

Solar Military Green Collection G5600KG-3CR:


----------



## psweeting

Found one of the few GA-110's that I really like for a good price too. GA-110LA. It's damn rare and usually is only part of the really expensive 2011 Lover's set so when I saw a lightly used one on it's own for the price of a standard GA-110, I snapped it up. Last two photo's are of the watch, 1st isn't. The gold hands and key for the mode hand look great to me.


----------



## horace

Hi

My first post on the forum, to celebrate my first G Shock purchase. I was given an AWG-M100-1AER for Christmas - a nice watch, but ultimately a little too small for my middle-aged eyes to read without squinting. Nevertheless, I think I now have the G Shock bug and have been scouring the web for my first self-chosen G Shock...

I now await the arrival of a shiny new GW-4000D-1AER, ordered today from Watch Hut UK.

UK based members might be interested to know that this watch is currently being sold at £100 at Watch Hut. Before ordering, I gave them a call and they told me they had about 100 in stock as of this morning.

Seemed a good deal to me. Can't wait for it to arrive and will post my impressions when I have it on my sweaty wrist.


Cheers

Martin


----------



## psweeting

Cheers Horace. I've just ordered the MTG-1200B from there. I have no idea if I'll like it but for the price of £160 that they are asking I can return or sell it on either way. That 4000D is a bargain too.



horace said:


> Hi
> 
> My first post on the forum, to celebrate my first G Shock purchase. I was given an AWG-M100-1AER for Christmas - a nice watch, but ultimately a little too small for my middle-aged eyes to read without squinting. Nevertheless, I think I now have the G Shock bug and have been scouring the web for my first self-chosen G Shock...
> 
> I now await the arrival of a shiny new GW-4000D-1AER, ordered today from Watch Hut UK.
> 
> UK based members might be interested to know that this watch is currently being sold at £100 at Watch Hut. Before ordering, I gave them a call and they told me they had about 100 in stock as of this morning.
> 
> Seemed a good deal to me. Can't wait for it to arrive and will post my impressions when I have it on my sweaty wrist.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Martin


----------



## horace

psweeting said:


> Cheers Horace. I've just ordered the MTG-1200B from there. I have no idea if I'll like it but for the price of £160 that they are asking I can return or sell it on either way. That 4000D is a bargain too.


Ah, I spotted the MTG-1200B and my finger hovered over the trigger for quite a while. In the end, £60 less for the 4000D was enough to swing it, but I do wonder what I might have missed.

Note to self: A man only needs one watch, a man only needs one watch, a man only....

But then again, why did we evolve to have two wrists?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## psweeting

This great limited new, old stock set from 1999 with a DW-002 and pen.


----------



## Chrisek

So, trying a new angle (for me). While I'm reducing my collection I still have a desire to check out various color versions of a watch. In a way taking inspiration from Dez I went a little wild at Tiktox for some Riseman resin.

Men in Earth Blue

















Men in Burning Red

















And Men in Ice White

















Should be kind of fun as I have the Men in Smoky Grey for a negative display and my positive display is a Men In Rescue Orange and has an orange tint to it. Not saying they will look like the actual versions, but they could be very cool variations. Should be fun. 

sent with aloha


----------



## LUW

psweeting said:


> This great limited new, old stock set from 1999 with a DW-002 and pen.


Hey, I got that exact same one! Just go after a replacement keeper because the original one is totally crappy and won't last long (I use a regular black rubber keeper).


----------



## LUW

Chrisek said:


> So, trying a new angle (for me). While I'm reducing my collection I still have a desire to check out various color versions of a watch. In a way taking inspiration from Dez I went a little wild at Tiktox for some Riseman resin.


If all fails at the least you could make a Patriotic Riseman







.


----------



## Chrisek

Thought of that as well, as I've given up on getting a Pegleg DW6900 (a watch I would wear one day a year).

sent with aloha


----------



## kung-fusion

Chrisek said:


> Thought of that as well, as I've given up on getting a Pegleg DW6900 (a watch I would wear one day a year).
> 
> sent with aloha


That's why I sold my Pegleg 6900. It is definitely a once-a-year watch. Although I wish I held onto it because it is worth almost three times what I sold it for.


----------



## akorora

Congrats on the fire package. I'm wearing mine right now and love it. The display has a great look when you get it in the light at just the right angle. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## Black-Wolf

I decided that my first G-Shock would be this one:









I think it's one of the best looking ones 

Seems popular among the members. What do you think? It's a good choice? I hope the negative display doesnt disappoint me.

Cheers


----------



## MDPlatts

Black-Wolf said:


> I hope the negative display doesnt disappoint me.


Welcome - often the stealth watches arent as bright as the promo-pics, I have the GW-M5600BC and its very pale white on black and quite hard to read.

You can always replace/rotate the polarising filter if it proves too dim for you - theres some threads on here about doing that.


----------



## GShockMe

Another vintage DW-5600C-9B. I believe this is the first yellow G-Shock.


----------



## isezumi

MDPlatts said:


> Welcome - often the stealth watches arent as bright as the promo-pics, I have the GW-M5600BC and its very pale white on black and quite hard to read.
> 
> You can always replace/rotate the polarising filter if it proves too dim for you - theres some threads on here about doing that.


Trust me the display on the 350 is the best negative one I own...


----------



## MCZK

isezumi said:


> Trust me the display on the 350 is the best negative one I own...


THIS. 
@ Black-Wolf, it doesn't really look much like the press shot but it is amazingly readable in virtually any light. I have a GW-M5610BC which also has a neg display and the difference is chalk and cheese.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My new Riseman first time in broad daylight.. Well not really daylight as Typhoon Utor is approaching HK with lots of rain, dark clouds and gusty winds.


----------



## cedric

Just got this in yesterday. Love both watches, especially the Carbon Fibre, which is stunning for me. Of course, there is also the figurine, which I call the mother of all G-Men ;-)


----------



## ice_man

cedric said:


> Just got this in yesterday. Love both watches, especially the Carbon Fibre, which is stunning for me. Of course, there I also the figurine, which I call the mother of all G-Men ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1188323


OMG!!! I still couldn't find any fair priced set for this!!! I just want that 5030!!!

Tapatalk.


----------



## gripmaster

Brilliant color combination!!! couldnt resist and now I'm glad I didn't...
Also goes well with my bike water bottles...


----------



## Jonah81

I ordered my first G-Shock last Friday, a GW-6900. Been using mechanical watches 24/7 for years, my Omega 2594.50 will have a well deserved break


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just arrived from Japan. Picture taken from my dealer. Picking it up tomorrow


----------



## MCZK

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just arrived from Japan. Picture taken from my dealer. Picking it up tomorrow


That looks very cool. Lots of pics please?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> That looks very cool. Lots of pics please?


Most certainly MCZK  Latest Saturday morning.


----------



## gripmaster

tomorrow... tomorrow.... can't wait! tomorrow!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Most can


----------



## koiom

Just completed my first Rakuten transaction.
GW-M5610BC-1JF is on the way


----------



## trainerKEN

^^^ and I just ordered the GW-A1100-1AJF (red) from Rakuten (by Sunknots), the wait is going to be painful o|


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Few pictures here as well. Arrived yesterday from Japan ( NOS )


----------



## CCCP

After a few days browsing all sort of Crazy Colors (and not so crazy too) the G-8900SC-6ER Devastator is incoming...









First digital of my collection, finally!!! :-d


----------



## Chrisek

Not a watch, but a JIS-S driver set.









sent with aloha


----------



## Toothbras

gd-350 negative, the first G incoming in the past few years. Will it replace my trusty 5600? Probably not, but I really like this one and am looking forward to getting it!


----------



## ice_man

Chrisek said:


> Not a watch, but a JIS-S driver set.
> 
> View attachment 1193368
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


Are these perfect for casio screws??? Might get one set for myself.

Tapatalk.


----------



## bjluv

Black-Wolf said:


> I decided that my first G-Shock would be this one:
> 
> View attachment 1187524
> 
> 
> I think it's one of the best looking ones
> 
> Seems popular among the members. What do you think? It's a good choice? I hope the negative display doesnt disappoint me.
> 
> Cheers


Want it myself!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LUW

Chrisek said:


> Not a watch, but a JIS-S driver set.


Oh boy, do we have to be afraid? What are you up to







?


----------



## Chrisek

Look a few posts back. Riseman resin is on the way from Tiktox. I don't want to have 15 risemen, and it'll be fum to mix n match ;-)

sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek

Won a bid on Yahoo Japan. Seller's pic.









GW9200GY.

Used FJ for the bidding. One option I haven't seen/didn't notice before: keep seller's packaging. Interesting. Ticked the box, let's see how this turns out.

sent with aloha


----------



## ice_man

Chrisek said:


> Won a bid on Yahoo Japan. Seller's pic.
> 
> View attachment 1194248
> 
> 
> GW9200GY.
> 
> Used FJ for the bidding. One option I haven't seen/didn't notice before: keep seller's packaging. Interesting. Ticked the box, let's see how this turns out.
> 
> sent with aloha


Chris, don't you have this one?

Tapatalk.


----------



## Chrisek

I have the non-atomic G9200GY. I thought I remember the GW had different straps, and since I have never found any for sale . . . . . Thought I'd throw a bid out. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek

Finally.









I haven't any issues with FJ, so hoping this goes smoothly as well.

sent with aloha


----------



## Sedi

Chrisek said:


> Finally.
> 
> View attachment 1194554
> 
> 
> I haven't any issues with FJ, so hoping this goes smoothly as well.
> 
> sent with aloha


Ooh, nice - the last piece to complete your MIRO collection, right? Congrats!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## c-dweller

This place is way too addictive .. not even two weeks into it and I have a second piece on its way! It is tri-color and able to swim deep .. can you guess? Yup, a Final Frog!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Chrisek. Huge congrats and wear it in good health


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

c-dweller said:


> This place is way too addictive .. not even two weeks into it and I have a second piece on its way! It is tri-color and able to swim deep .. can you guess? Yup, a Final Frog!


W e l l 
D o n e


----------



## ice_man

Chrisek said:


> I have the non-atomic G9200GY. I thought I remember the GW had different straps, and since I have never found any for sale . . . . . Thought I'd throw a bid out.
> 
> sent with aloha


Lol. I thought you bought an extra one! Anyway, congrats! Still haven't worn mine yet. Stays inside the pelican case.. 

Still addicted to the squares and the prw3000...

Tapatalk.


----------



## Cognac0113

Incoming!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cognac0113

Arrived. GD-100GB-1DR, cartoonified. Something different.


----------



## MDPlatts

Cognac0113 said:


> Arrived. GD-100GB-1DR, cartoonified. Something different.


Shouldnt you be in bed - isnt it about 4-5am over there ?


----------



## GShockMe

I'm back to G-Spending again. All analog for this round.

Burning red AW591RL - can't pass with the price.









Supra GA200SPR. I used to have the GLOBE 5600 because I like the red face on stealthed black case. But the readability issue put me off. Now the Supra has the same red on black design but in analog form, I gotta check it out. I've tried it in store (Zumiez) and I like it a lot by its weight and feel. So here it is, incoming!









Lastly, these guys have yet to be shipped. I have eyes on this one since I know about it months ago.The MC series of GA100. I have a hard time picking which color for me. First I plan for the blue one only. But the green one is nice too. Dang, the black/yellow one has the unique yellow color for the digital numbers. I can't decide. So I get them all three  With the total cost still less than an aviator, why not.


----------



## MCZK

Hmm, I was offered a second one of these at retail a couple of days ago. After a lot of thought, I said... yes.


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats MCZK!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yes indeed. Very nice pick MCZK


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Alright! Having just one square in my collection I thought the time is right for the second one  Just got the confirmation the G has been shipped today from Japan ( love this country ) and on it's way to Hong Kong 










[ Internet picture ]


----------



## Chrisek

Nice deepsea! Very cool and hope you enjoy it :beer:

It's official. The MIRO mudman landed at FJ. I'm very relieved that transaction didn't go sideways. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Cognac0113

MDPlatts said:


> Shouldnt you be in bed - isnt it about 4-5am over there ?


I don't know where would you be concerned about it but yeap, it's 4-5am over here. I don't sleep early because I work shift, in a sense. =)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Chris and super that everything went smooth with the Mudman. Enjoy!


----------



## MDPlatts

collected from post office today

gset-30-1jr (with gw-t5030 looking on)








dw-5600sg-7jf








gw-5625aj-1jf








gw-m5610sd-8jf








gw-m5630d-1jr








spotting a pattern here - also there is a dw-5000bl-2 on order from FJ


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow that's nice. Great MDPlatts and big congrats.


----------



## Sedi

Got a card in the mail box today (my wife wasn't home and I was soundly asleep after nightshift so I didn't hear the bell) - something's waiting for me at the post office - looks like the G-7900-3 is finally here - the 1st one got lost during shipment so the seller promptly sent out another one which arrived in about 10 days. I already bought a used one from eBay as I panicked after the watch didn't show up when 6 weeks had passed. So now I got one to rock and one to stock :-d. Something I don't normally do.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Crater

Nice, great to hear postmen of the world are doing their job afterall :-d


----------



## Sedi

Crater said:


> Nice, great to hear postmen of the world are doing their job afterall :-d


Yep, I'd still be interested where the 1st one ended up however.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## trainerKEN

Crater said:


> Nice, great to hear postmen of the world are doing their job afterall :-d


I, unfortunately, can't say that about _MY_ postman :-|

I have to wait another day for my GW-A1100 because he... for whatever reason, didn't leave a notice so I can go pick it up at the post office. o|


----------



## xTrizz

GW 9200 RISEMAN


----------



## kevinh52

New Member and This is my 2nd g-shock, 
Incoming : GW-400 
Shipping by EMS, so who knows when it will get here. 
But can't wait... 







But bad thing is ,wife might make me sell my 1st g-shock (gw-9110).
Will try to keep it, but if you see it in the FS area then I was unsuccessful in keeping it.







But one thing for certain, I am going to have to slow down.. if i don't slow down I would have a riseman ordered and then maybe a rangeman when available.


----------



## Nemo

Hi,

I have decided suddendly yesterday to upgrade to the GWA-1100 as I wanted to wear a MASSIVE Aviator.
It has been shipped today from Rakuten - Tip Top (great communication with Kazumi, the store manager!) and I'm expecting its arrival someday next week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kevinh52 said:


> New Member and This is my 2nd g-shock,
> Incoming : GW-400
> Shipping by EMS, so who knows when it will get here.
> But can't wait...
> View attachment 1198235
> 
> But bad thing is ,wife might make me sell my 1st g-shock (gw-9110).
> Will try to keep it, but if you see it in the FS area then I was unsuccessful in keeping it.
> View attachment 1198236
> 
> But one thing for certain, I am going to have to slow down.. if i don't slow down I would have a riseman ordered and then maybe a rangeman when available.


Welcome kevinh52! Great new acquisition. Congrats and enjoy the forum


----------



## D1cky986

These have just arrived from Germany, I mostly have Frogmen and Aviators so I figured I needed at least 1 Square in my collection, and these go well
together the Resist Black GW-5530C & DW-5030C.


----------



## wrightc88

D1cky986 said:


> These have just arrived from Germany, I mostly have Frogmen and Aviators so I figured I needed at least 1 Square in my collection, and these go well
> together the Resist Black GW-5530C & DW-5030C.
> View attachment 1198814


Also just picked up a DW-5030C. Couldn't pass it up got it for $150 out the door. It was on sale for $179 and I got a coupon for 15% off for liking their page on Facebook.


----------



## Sun_Dial

PRW-3000-2 - Watches - CASIO


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I N C O M I N G

 
 


From Slovenia all the way to Hong Kong 


























It's my first VINTAGE G 

and it's from a member of our Forum  Can't be any better. Thanks Nik ( Crater )

Awesome and ....


----------



## ice_man

wrightc88 said:


> Also just picked up a DW-5030C. Couldn't pass it up got it for $150 out the door. It was on sale for $179 and I got a coupon for 15% off for liking their page on Facebook.
> View attachment 1199382


Can you share this source? Thanks!

Tapatalk.


----------



## D1cky986

On the way from Hong Kong.


----------



## MDPlatts

DW-5000BL-1 - waiting for FJ to ship it - got it for under £100 - compared to the one on ebay at £350+


----------



## Vade_R

GW-M5630D, finally got some of that 30 stars carbon fiber candy I've been seeing around.

From YouTube tanaka









Love that mirror LCD with reverse EL


----------



## phattbam

I've been addicted to squares myself



D1cky986 said:


> These have just arrived from Germany, I mostly have Frogmen and Aviators so I figured I needed at least 1 Square in my collection, and these go well
> together the Resist Black GW-5530C & DW-5030C.
> View attachment 1198814


----------



## phattbam

did you get one from Rakuten? are these exclusive to Japan only?



Vade_R said:


> GW-M5630D, finally got some of that 30 stars carbon fiber candy I've been seeing around.
> 
> From YouTube tanaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that mirror LCD with reverse EL


----------



## Vade_R

i got it from yohei in japan (gwboy007 on ebay). rakuten was pretty much the same price. Don't know if they are going international. didn't want to risk not getting one.



phattbam said:


> did you get one from Rakuten? are these exclusive to Japan only?


----------



## Cognac0113

Coming my way from NYC... =D


----------



## phattbam

did you order this directly from GshockSoHo?



Cognac0113 said:


> Coming my way from NYC... =D
> 
> View attachment 1203460


----------



## Cognac0113

Nah. I had a friend bought it for me in person. But I'm not too sure did she purchase at SOHO or Tourneau TimeMachine. But she was told it was the last piece there. Now I'm just waiting for it to be shipped over. =)


----------



## Sedi

Seiko SRP145 with the handwinding/hacking 4R36A - never had one with that newer movement and I saw one for a good price used on a German watch forum - here's a pic (taken from rakuten however):








c) rakuten.com

cheers, Sedi


----------



## GShockMe

Guys! I just scored the GSET-30. If anyone is looking for it, go to Rakuten global NOW!

(Edit) Sorry, the deal is gone hopefully for now. But there is one on sale if you can absorb an additional $120 over the retail price from the seller.


----------



## sgi

These two arrived a few days ago.


----------



## Morteza

My first Edifice watch

EFR-528-1AV


----------



## D1cky986

Looking forward to getting this one, my first G with a canvas strap, the Dw-6901UD Undefeated.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just arrived in HK. New+never worn from s japanese collector. Boy I really love him  Will pick it up the next 3 hrs. More photos 2 follow. Stay put!

Gosh I'm over the. Moon!


----------



## Chrisek

Wow deepsea! Great purchase! That is just a hot frog 

sent with aloha


----------



## Crater

So that is the red/black G you were expecting :-d

Congrats Tom, looking forward to some more pics


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Chris and Nik  Have to stay now cool, calm and collected. Terrific ups and downs and twists and turns. Now just few yards away  yeah Niik that's the one .... Awesome response guys ! Sharing my joy is so great ! More to come ,,soon , sure thing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One from the shop now


----------



## Alpha2422




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

After an amazing afternoon and early evening with my new Frog, I scored this one too. Not a G but same country 

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/31/5ezybyde.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/31/6yvynatu.jpg

















So all in all s super Saturday


----------



## MCZK

Woah D_d, you are on a roll my friend! That is a very cool pair to own, let alone arrive on the same day!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> Woah D_d, you are on a roll my friend! That is a very cool pair to own, let alone arrive on the same day!


Thanks very much MCZK. Very kind. The Citizen was totally unexpected and never really on my radar but I'm absolutely happy now.


----------



## dmc-01

GW-5000-1JF








GW-A1100-1A3JF


----------



## GShockMe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> After an amazing afternoon and early evening with my new Frog, I scored this one too. Not a G but same country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all in all s super Saturday


Wow.. Can't wait for your review if the Ecozilla or the Frogman goes deeper. Congrats!


----------



## Shocker

GShockMe said:


> Wow.. Can't wait for your review if the Ecozilla or the Frogman goes deeper. Congrats!


That Citizen is an impressive 1,000 meter diver. Nice pickup d_d


----------



## tse_tse

I have been pondering over the Undefeated G Shock for awhile now, decided not to get it till I saw unboxing threads in this forum, wow! It looks really good and the itch got really bad and I just ordered one today. It is estimated to reach me early next week. Am all excited over it and will be posting up some pics when it arrives! Wow! Cant wait! Hate waiting for such things! 

To add, I just read that retail in the U.S is USD120. I got mine for USD 169 via yahoo auctions.
Well no choice, gotta get it since its very nice lol.

BTW in Singapore, the retail at the official G Factory is USD 156, makes me wonder why its more expensive in Singapore. But anyways most impt is to get it LOL. Please ignore my rants


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great Tse_Tse definitely looking forward and I'm sure it will look great on you. Now as you know we both have similar taste, look what's incoming [below picture] and yes indeed this time I really followed you Hope you don't mind. Looks like I will get NOS in the japanese version.


----------



## Crater

Great choice Tom, red Mudman is one of the best :-! Looking forward to see some pics.

Now it's definite, Mudman is your g-shock of choice


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thank you Nik. Its still summer and will be sunny until late November. Plenty of great bright days left  Oh yes; no denial. The G- Shock Mudman line just rocks  Loving it.


----------



## Snoweagle

tse_tse said:


> I have been pondering over the Undefeated G Shock for awhile now, decided not to get it till I saw unboxing threads in this forum, wow! It looks really good and the itch got really bad and I just ordered one today. It is estimated to reach me early next week. Am all excited over it and will be posting up some pics when it arrives! Wow! Cant wait! Hate waiting for such things!
> 
> To add, I just read that retail in the U.S is USD120. I got mine for USD 169 via yahoo auctions.
> Well no choice, gotta get it since its very nice lol.
> 
> BTW in Singapore, the retail at the official G Factory is USD 156, makes me wonder why its more expensive in Singapore. But anyways most impt is to get it LOL. Please ignore my rants


Our local G-Factories are always more expensive than other retail outlets (perhaps because of the tax levy here), hence now I try to order online.

But ironically, my 1000G Frog is only around US$942 which is also bought at our local G-Factory which many said is a very good price.


----------



## tse_tse

Deepsea_dweller, wow nice! No worries, I am cool with it! Yeah we really have the same taste lol! Red Mudman is nice too!

Snoweagle, yeah me too but order online need to wait awhile so quite sian but no choice sometimes. I am not sure about the pricing of 1000G though. usually retailing for how much? But for the 1000 series frogs, seems very reasonable. Is it multi-band 6 ? If so, its a really good price.


----------



## Snoweagle

tse_tse said:


> Deepsea_dweller, wow nice! No worries, I am cool with it! Yeah we really have the same taste lol! Red Mudman is nice too!
> 
> Snoweagle, yeah me too but order online need to wait awhile so quite sian but no choice sometimes. I am not sure about the pricing of 1000G though. usually retailing for how much? But for the 1000 series frogs, seems very reasonable. Is it multi-band 6 ? If so, its a really good price.


Yes the 1000G is multi-band 6 and I've seen online that some places are selling for over US$1K.


----------



## johnr41a

Well, call me a convert. I need a tough indestructible watch for the duck blind this season so I just ordered this off Amazon. Got a Mudman because that is what I'll be playing in come October. I'm really digging the looks of this one. And I like that it's solar and atomic, too. Can't wait to get it. GW9000A-1


----------



## Piowa

Just ordered W-202 for my 6 and half year old son.









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> Just ordered W-202 for my 6 and half year old son.
> 
> View attachment 1210070
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


That's very sweet Piowa


----------



## Burgosgts

My incoming g-shock


----------



## Johnbeck180

Well, recently I've been bit by the G-Shock bug.
This will be my first G-Shock, I'm pretty excited.

My first will be the Riseman








I will also be getting the 5610 very soon, love the look of this watch!


----------



## Boomer...

Johnbeck180 said:


> Well, recently I've been bit by the G-Shock bug.
> This will be my first G-Shock, I'm pretty excited.
> 
> My first will be the Riseman
> I will also be getting the 5610 very soon, love the look of this watch!


Cool choices...

Me? I decided I couldn't stand the wait until the new Rangeman is available (MSRP or less), so I ordered a GW-M5610SD-8JF today from a Japan eBay dealer (my first time importing). Thanks to a few pics posted by owners here, I chose this 30th Anni "Desert Beige" model for a change from basic black. Some here have criticized Casio's color as not being "beige" enough. My thinking is that something got lost in translation between Japanese and English 'cus this series really should have been named "Desert Sand". I'm thinking I'm gonna like it just fine... b-)


----------



## Sedi

SRP145 arrived:


cheers, Sedi


----------



## GShockMe

Is this thread the longest one in f17 history? I'll add one more. With all 30th anniversary models flooding the market this year, it seems to be a good time to snap the older anniv ones at good deals. DW5700ML from 20th and DW5025B from 25th are coming to me. Oh.. I'll have Seiko Pepsi on the way too. WWIII is imminent. Should have an automatic as a back up.


----------



## GShockMe

Sedi said:


> SRP145 arrived:
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Just curious, Sedi. How do you use the NEWS on the bezel?


----------



## Boomer...

GShockMe said:


> Is this thread the longest one in f17 history? I'll add one more. With all 30th anniversary models flooding the market this year, it seems to be a good time to snap the older anniv ones at good deals. DW5700ML from 20th and DW5025B from 25th are coming to me. Oh.. I'll have Seiko Pepsi on the way too. WWIII is imminent. Should have an automatic as a back up.


Very nice (NOS?) additions to your plethora of G's... I'm still convincing myself that I'm not a collector with such small number of Casios. Mine are all worn weekly depending on activity and attire but must be quickly legible, thus feature positive displays. Likewise seems I'm hopelessly hooked on atomic 6 receivers, 'cus I'm fascinated by seeing them all march to the exact second with no need for adjustment - ever. I love this technology and can't see myself buying a standard quartz movement or even a much higher priced self-winding mechanical.


----------



## GShockMe

Boomer... said:


> Very nice (NOS?) additions to your plethora of G's...


Not NOS. That is impossible for the anniversary at the price that I got. Well, I just like screwbacks. I wish I can get DW5000ML though. That orange display is so cool. I may mod this 5700 into the square...

In fact, I don't have as many G's as last year. I cut down a lot of digital G's to concentrate on analog. But screwback squares are my keepers. I just like them. These DW5000/5600 represent simplicity. It may not have many features as the modern one. But once you use it for a while, you may appreciate that it has enough for what you need.


----------



## Sedi

GShockMe said:


> Just curious, Sedi. How do you use the NEWS on the bezel?


It's more of a gimmick but you can actually use an analog watch as a compass:
Use your wristwatch as a compass

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Chrisek

GShockMe said:


> Is this thread the longest one in f17 history?
> View attachment 1211105


Didn't do the "usual" 75 page reset 

Cool watched btw 

sent with aloha


----------



## andyahs

Picked up yesterday.


----------



## Chrisek

Ok, we all knew this was gonna happen. Fell off the wagon 

Also availability updates for those still on the fence.









Still reasonably priced on yahoo japan. Buy it now JPN ¥52, 500. Sold out on rakuten. The bay is skying.









Completely available









Fewer available. Pricing went up to JPN ¥29, 400 on yahoo japan. Not much left on rakuten. Forgot to check the bay.  (edit: 7 at this time)

Since FJ is on holiday for a week, I also got this









Rock on! I really enjoy these. This will be my first nato.

The wave will be my first carbon. I am still bummed the 4th wave didn't have a frog :banghead:

sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Ok, we all knew this was gonna happen. Fell off the wagon
> 
> Also availability updates for those still on the fence.
> 
> View attachment 1212165
> 
> 
> Still reasonably priced on yahoo japan. Buy it now JPN ¥52, 500. Sold out on rakuten. The bay is skying.
> 
> View attachment 1212166
> 
> 
> Completely available
> 
> View attachment 1212167
> 
> 
> Fewer available. Pricing went up to JPN ¥29, 400 on yahoo japan. Not much left on rakuten. Forgot to check the bay.
> 
> Since FJ is on holiday for a week, I also got this
> 
> View attachment 1212170
> 
> 
> Rock on! I really enjoy these. This will be my first nato.
> 
> The wave will be my first carbon. I am still bummed the 4th wave didn't have a frog :banghead:
> 
> sent with aloha


Well done Chris. You never disappoint. Awesome pick. Enjoy


----------



## Piowa

Remember the thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/just-sold-my-black-red-king-pic-heavy-872193.html

I just bought black red king. 

Here is a picture of my old one:








Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great buy Piowa. Now you're coming back in full force. Love that King.


----------



## Chrisek

Rock on Piowa and welcome back to the dark side! :beer:

sent with aloha


----------



## ice_man

Finally getting my G-Set too!!! Yes!!!! Hopefully it gets here by next Tuesday or Wednesday.



Tapatalk.


----------



## GShockMe

Alright, waiting for more G-Man pose. :thumbup:


----------



## CCCP

I've been bitten by the G-Shock bug... now my second is incoming: a GA-110AC-7 "Captain America"









To be honest, I was only delaying the inevitable... I loved it instantly, and I just waited a bit to avoid an impulse buy. Anyway the color scheme is sooo good I couldn't really help buying. There are only a handful available at retail, and I kept checking on them every day, but they won't last long and I had some PP funds from watch flipping. I will flip some more to have more room in the collection... and then I'm done (probably :-d)


----------



## marcoszam

My dear WUS Mates, this is a G-Shock I honestly thought I was never going to find/get, at least with a price I was able to pay.

To my very nice surprise it was suddenly available in the web site of the local Casio Distributor with an amazing price.

It was the perfect gift to myself in a quite special moment of my life, without going deeper into details, couldn't be a better moment to get it.

Love every detail of it, and it was nice to discover that the white you see in pics, is actually more silverish, if you will.

So The Haze to Celebrate!

My very best to all... Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Chrisek

Great watch Marcos! Woo-hoo! :beer:

sent with aloha


----------



## marcoszam

I'm so incredibly happy with it, Mate... It is gorgeous!

Cheers Chris... Have a lovely day 



Chrisek said:


> Great watch Marcos! Woo-hoo! :beer:
> 
> sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek

I was able to confirm with Yohei last night as well.









Just gotta wait until December.

sent with aloha


----------



## wrightc88

Just ordered a GD-X6900FB-8BJF from Sunknots. Much better price than the ones I'm seeing up preorder on the bay.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> I was able to confirm with Yohei last night as well.
> 
> View attachment 1212777
> 
> 
> Just gotta wait until December.
> 
> sent with aloha


Well done Chris and welcome to the club. Have to get some other G's in between otherwise the wait will be too long.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic new arrival Marcos. Super cool G. Enjoy every minute. Well done. Take good care. Tom

P.S. it will be a memorable watch indeed. It's like your talisman. Great comeback!


----------



## MCZK

Chrisek said:


> I was able to confirm with Yohei last night as well.
> 
> View attachment 1212777
> 
> 
> Just gotta wait until December.
> 
> sent with aloha


Great, huh, wait, which one? Or are we talking all of them?!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Here we go. Deepsea goes vintage  Snapshot from my newest arrival all the way from Slovenia to Hong Kong in just few days. Thank you very very much Nik (aka Crater)

Great condition and really going to love this 15 Years old ? G - shock. Tomorrow more shots from the dark blue sea. Great incoming indeed. I'm very pleased.


----------



## marcoszam

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fantastic new arrival Marcos. Super cool G. Enjoy every minute. Well done. Take good care. Tom
> 
> P.S. it will be a memorable watch indeed. It's like your talisman. Great comeback!


Thanks a lot Tom, thank you very much indeed... I'll for sure enjoy it a lot.

All my best wishes to you too, always!

Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Here we go. Deepsea goes vintage  Snapshot from my newest arrival all the way from Slovenia to Hong Kong in just few days. Thank you very very much Nik (aka Crater)
> 
> Great condition and really going to love this 15 Years old ? G - shock. Tomorrow more shots from the dark blue sea. Great incoming indeed. I'm very pleased.


Nice, I'm happy you are happy with it  I think it's more then 15 years old, closer to 20. I was amazed when I got it, great condition.

And it looks much better in Hong Kong lighteing :-d

Enjoy wearing it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Nice, I'm happy you are happy with it  I think it's more then 15 years old, closer to 20. I was amazed when I got it, great condition.
> 
> And it looks much better in Hong Kong lighteing :-d
> 
> Enjoy wearing it


Thanks Nik and thank you again for the smooth journey all the way. Well done!

Tomorrow first outdoor test in Hong Kong's nature. Will be hot 33C, dry and only little bit humid. It's still waterproof or better not having a plunge ? More photos tomorrow


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well I thought I'm good after last weekend's arrival but it ain't over yet. Infected by the Frog bug it was somehow inevitable. Just got the confirmation that NOS Frogman GWF-T1030 has been allocated for me and will be shipped out. What can I say? No Rolex this year and G Shock all the way. Thats the way it is and I'm happy with that  Happy weekend guys!









Web image


----------



## cedric

Tom, u are killing me, 2 of my most wanted, envy the life out of you.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Well I thought I'm good after last weekend's arrival but it ain't over yet. Infected by the Frog bug it was somehow inevitable. Just got the confirmation that NOS Frogman GWF-T1030 has been allocated for me and will be shipped out. What can I say? No Rolex this year and G Shock all the way. Thats the way it is and I'm happy with that  Happy weekend guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Web image


----------



## MCZK

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Well I thought I'm good after last weekend's arrival but it ain't over yet. Infected by the Frog bug it was somehow inevitable. Just got the confirmation that NOS Frogman GWF-T1030 has been allocated for me and will be shipped out. What can I say? No Rolex this year and G Shock all the way. Thats the way it is and I'm happy with that  Happy weekend guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Web image


Hmm, I'm thinking you should be banned from this forum for being increasingly the worst influence I can imagine! Every time I check this thread, it's your name at the end of it. 
Seriously though, wow! It just gets better and better. Please post loads of pics of it when it arrives D_d.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> Hmm, I'm thinking you should be banned from this forum for being increasingly the worst influence I can imagine! Every time I check this thread, it's your name at the end of it.
> Seriously though, wow! It just gets better and better. Please post loads of pics of it when it arrives D_d.


Promise! lots of photos from the Frogman upon arrival. Thanks MCZK for your cool post. I'm over the moon as you can imagine. So many great Frogs on our wonderful forum every day and thats how it all started  Thanks and I hardly can wait. Tom


----------



## showtime240

Well, after liquidating a few of my g shocks including my Dee & Ricky..... I splurged for 2 aviations:


----------



## Chrisek

I've gotta post this because every once in a while someone asks about the seller hh7373 on the bay. I've gotten a few watches from him now and I think this is a new record.

On the 4th at about 6pm HST (he is in "Gifu" ) and it is on island in customs now!










sent with aloha


----------



## phattbam

wrightc88 said:


> Just ordered a GD-X6900FB-8BJF from Sunknots. Much better price than the ones I'm seeing up preorder on the bay.
> View attachment 1212906


wondering how this size compares to the 8900


----------



## wrightc88

As soon as it arrives I'll post some pictures. I dont have an 8900 but I'll compare it with a King. In other news I picked up another Frog, a GF-1000-1DR for $250 NIB. They guy has a bunch listed for various prices not sure whats that about. He has good feedback so I'm hoping its legit, plus I paid with Paypal so I'm covered.


----------



## Johnbeck180

I received my Riseman yesterday in the mail, it hasn't left my wrist yet. 
All I can say is...this watch is great!! I was really surprised at how compact and small it is, from some of the pictures on the net you'd think it would be big and bulky, actually It's just the opposite in my opinion. Very comfortable too. Actually just received my first atomic update about 5 minutes ago. I put the watch next to my iPhone and they change at the exact same time...awesome!! Lol. 

BTW..it is official, I have been bit by the G-Shock bug. My apologies to my wallet.

Also, is there a ladies G-Shock with similar features? Mainly tough solar multiband 6 and auto EL. I showed my wife how the riseman's auto EL worked, she loved it and immediately started searching out one for her. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnbeck180




----------



## yankeexpress

I also have been bit hard by the G bug....7 currently inbound....
3 Mudmen,
2 Kings,
1 Gulfman
and 1 G-Lide, my first 8900. 
And if I find out how to order a Rangeman, I'm in.

Garish Black Gulfman arrived 9/9. Black Beauty.


----------



## MCZK

Johnbeck180 said:


> Also, is there a ladies G-Shock with similar features? Mainly tough solar multiband 6 and auto EL. I showed my wife how the riseman's auto EL worked, she loved it and immediately started searching out one for her. Thanks in advance.


Congrats on the Riseman. It's a great watch, I've barely worn anything else this last week.

It depends what you mean by ladies G-Shock. If you mean Baby-G, there are Tough Solar, Multiband 6 ones but not a huge amount of choice. Many women wear full size Gs and prefer them to the Baby-G line. My wife mostly wears a 6900 Clot as her weekend watch. 
You could check out the Ladies First thread for ideas, have fun!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Johnbeck180 said:


> I received my Riseman yesterday in the mail, it hasn't left my wrist yet.
> All I can say is...this watch is great!! I was really surprised at how compact and small it is, from some of the pictures on the net you'd think it would be big and bulky, actually It's just the opposite in my opinion. Very comfortable too. Actually just received my first atomic update about 5 minutes ago. I put the watch next to my iPhone and they change at the exact same time...awesome!! Lol.
> 
> BTW..it is official, I have been bit by the G-Shock bug. My apologies to my wallet.
> 
> Also, is there a ladies G-Shock with similar features? Mainly tough solar multiband 6 and auto EL. I showed my wife how the riseman's auto EL worked, she loved it and immediately started searching out one for her. Thanks in advance.


Here we go. Let your wife take a look into this thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=883282


----------



## Johnbeck180

Thanks for all the info folks. I've been searching for a while now, then my wife wanted to go to Khols to do some shopping.
Went over to the watch section and found this g-shock.







The GWM 850-7 is exactly what I wanted to get her, tough solor, atomic time, and auto EL. although I didn't buy it there, they wanted $140, I'm sure I can find it cheaper online. She tried the riseman on last night a was surprised at how comfy it was. 
Thanks again for all the info.

Take care.


----------



## MCZK

Johnbeck180 said:


> Thanks for all the info folks. I've been searching for a while now, then my wife wanted to go to Khols to do some shopping.
> Went over to the watch section and found this g-shock.
> View attachment 1215870
> 
> The GWM 850-7 is exactly what I wanted to get her, tough solor, atomic time, and auto EL. although I didn't buy it there, they wanted $140, I'm sure I can find it cheaper online. She tried the riseman on last night a was surprised at how comfy it was.
> Thanks again for all the info.
> 
> Take care.


Amazon have it for around $80.


----------



## Johnbeck180

MCZK said:


> Amazon have it for around $80.


Awesome! Thanks, 
For years I was always an automatic/analog watch guy.
Not sure if it was the amazing advancement in technology from when I was a child in the casio brand, or the fact that I have to explain to my friends and family that my watch is not only a watch but it can also tell you your elevation, if there is a storm or good weather approaching, and how cold your freezer is..) g-shocks are great.


----------



## postur

A couple of oldies incoming

WW5100








and DW-5200


----------



## MDPlatts

Bargain just-about-vintage (from 2001 or so) DW-5000BL-2 - just over £100 delivered from Japan inc customs duty









The screwback is in better condition than the pics make it look - some fingerprints/bad reflections etc.


----------



## yankeexpress

2 Smokey Grey Mudman...Carbon Fiber band/Multiband6 and the non-atomic. These are coming from the Far East...probably arrive towards the end of September.


----------



## yankeexpress

And a stunning blue Muddy, hope to have it in hand later this week.


----------



## yankeexpress

And another negative display Muddy....GW9300GB ...black and gold. It may not get to me before early October.


----------



## phattbam

Nice pick up. I always wanted one of these.



MDPlatts said:


> Bargain just-about-vintage (from 2001 or so) DW-5000BL-2 - just over £100 delivered from Japan inc customs duty
> 
> View attachment 1216897
> 
> 
> The screwback is in better condition than the pics make it look - some fingerprints/bad reflections etc.
> 
> View attachment 1216898


----------



## cedric

Not everyone's cup of tea, but I am loving it.


----------



## ice_man

Yehaaaa.. My G-Set finally got delivered at home. Can't wait to get off work! 

Excited for the 5030-1JF. That CF one though goes to the FS section...


Tapatalk.


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats ice-man!

sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

NOS shipped out from Japan and arriving HK coming week


----------



## ice_man

Chrisek said:


> Congrats ice-man!
> 
> sent with aloha


Thanks Chris!

Tapatalk.


----------



## yankeexpress

Arrived tonight on the UPS truck, also saw one in the display case at Macy's for more money even at 20% off.


----------



## yschow

These 2, will arrive by today.


----------



## yankeexpress

Also this 30th Anniversary Blue Mudman arrived tonight


----------



## steve399

RED Hookup coming... DW003HU-4V


----------



## yankeexpress

Gulfman GW-9101K-7 Dolphin & Whale and it's supposedly NEW.


----------



## yankeexpress

The KING is RED! Long live the King!
Picked this up at the Post Office this morning.

Holy Cow! This butch is Huge! 
Glad I have big wrists. 
Kudos to Casio for having the brass to make it. 
No doubt it is cartoonish, but I think it's terrific.


----------



## dwaze

Got my second G incoming: DW-5600BB-1ER


----------



## Johnbeck180

Got this for my wife, should be here Tuesday. She's going to love it.


----------



## yankeexpress

Ten-Hut!!

Military Muddy in the house. 

At ease....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Johnbeck180 said:


> Got this for my wife, should be here Tuesday. She's going to love it.
> View attachment 1219930


Great great buy. Congrats to booth of you. Looks awesome.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yankeexpress said:


> Ten-Hut!!
> 
> Military Muddy in the house.
> 
> At ease....


Welcome to the club. Terrific watch and huge congrats. You gonna love it  Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Full house yankeexpress. Awesome incomings. Wear them all in good health and enjoy


----------



## Johnbeck180

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great great buy. Congrats to booth of you. Looks awesome.


Thanks :0) 
I'm hooked, I swear every time I'm on here I see a new one I want, there's a lot to choose from.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Johnbeck180 said:


> Thanks :0)
> I'm hooked, I swear every time I'm on here I see a new one I want, there's a lot to choose from.


That's absolutely right. So many great great G's around and I'm glad that both of you like our place


----------



## yankeexpress

Positively the King of Beasts arrived this afternoon (pun intended).


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## 7cardcha

I've got a GW530 incoming. I'll post pics when it gets here(hopefully monday). Got it off ebay for $42 + $4.50 shipping which seems to be a good price. I saw a few for less, but they were in sort of junky looking condition. Did I get ripped off? Looking forward to my first solar/atomic.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ok this one arriving coming Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## randb

DW5030c1jf from Seiya san.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GShockMe

Unexpected find. Carbon fiber frog. GW-201NT. Could anyone educate me about this model? Here is what i know so far. From Sjors blog, it isn't the real carbon fiber strap and bezel, just a print on resin. It is GW200 model with no rechargeable battery. There are only two GW-201 frogs, this one and the snake killer. Does it have a nickname? Is it the final frog?

Pic from Sjors 50 G's blog. http://www.g-peopleland.com/carbon_frog.htm The incoming isn't as good as in the pic. But I also has a spare bezel on the way too.


----------



## Chrisek

The Final Frog is different (200z I think). I believe this one's nickname is genuinely "Carbon Frog". Could use some help from others here. 

Just wanted to say congrats on a cool unusual Frog!

sent with aloha


----------



## Ramble2




----------



## yankeexpress

Black and Gold Mudman fresh from Japan.

Unlike the Blue Mudman, the inlay is painted gloss black. The Blue version appears to be unpaiinted....muddy trivia.


----------



## marcoszam

Just arrived and I'm very happy I decided to finally get it... Feels just right, like finding a piece of a puzzle missing in my collection.


























Great weekend 2 all... Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## showtime240

Just got in my sad faced ga1000. Love it!


----------



## fwupow

GD-X6900FB-8
Yeah, I flung myself at Rakuten ASAP and that's why they're coming to America now.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yankeexpress said:


> Black and Gold Mudman fresh from Japan.
> 
> Unlike the Blue Mudman, the inlay is painted gloss black. The Blue version appears to be unpaiinted....muddy trivia.


Awesome pick. Well done


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

marcoszam said:


> Just arrived and I'm very happy I decided to finally get it... Feels just right, like finding a piece of a puzzle missing in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great weekend 2 all... Cheers,
> Marcos
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


Wow Marcos. That was quick. Loving it!! Huge congrats and enjoy! Life is good  Take good care, great weekend. Tom


----------



## jarod99

fwupow said:


> View attachment 1221116
> 
> 
> GD-X6900FB-8
> Yeah, I flung myself at Rakuten ASAP and that's why they're coming to America now.


aiming for this as well together w the BG-6901-8 to make a nice couple watch.


----------



## ice_man

showtime240 said:


> Just got in my sad faced ga1000. Love it!


Been looking at it in macy's.. How much did you get this for? I think macy's at 250 plus the 20% off.. So about $200+tax.

Tapatalk.


----------



## lucawatch

Its been a while since i bought a new G-shock but this one should arrive by next friday


----------



## Shocker

GShockMe said:


> Unexpected find. Carbon fiber frog. GW-201NT. Could anyone educate me about this model? Here is what i know so far. From Sjors blog, it isn't the real carbon fiber strap and bezel, just a print on resin. It is GW200 model with no rechargeable battery. There are only two GW-201 frogs, this one and the snake killer. Does it have a nickname? Is it the final frog?
> 
> Pic from Sjors 50 G's blog. http://www.g-peopleland.com/carbon_frog.htm The incoming isn't as good as in the pic. But I also has a spare bezel on the way too.
> View attachment 1220798


Big congrats! I just landed a backup this morning! Where did you get a spare bezel? I need one, I only have a spare strap. I also call it the Carbon Froggie. You are correct that there are two GW-201's and both use standard 3v batteries. A very cool Frog, one of my favs. Enjoy!


----------



## GShockMe

Shocker said:


> Big congrats! I just landed a backup this morning! Where did you get a spare bezel? I need one, I only have a spare strap.


Thanks. bbtiesto had it on eBay. Not sure that he has more but it's worth to ask.


----------



## yankeexpress

Smokey Gray Mudman G-9300GY arrives from Hong Kong. These can be somewhat difficult to find.


----------



## aryarewardhana

orange gx 56..


----------



## ice_man

yankeexpress said:


> Smokey Gray Mudman G-9300GY arrives from Hong Kong. These can be somewhat difficult to find.
> View attachment 1221885


Indeed. Especially the multiband version.. Still looking for that one...

Tapatalk.


----------



## lucawatch

My new G has arrived, delighted with it.









could someone help setting the tide and moon up?

If the settings on the watch are from 0 to 180 how can I insert my data if my longitude is -8.486316 and latitude 51.896892?

please help


----------



## yankeexpress

Awaiting this hard to find atomic version Smokey Gray GW-9110GY


----------



## yankeexpress

And an oldie but a goodie I don't see every day


----------



## MariuszD

MR-G 2100 is on its way home ;-)


----------



## milesanalin

Got this yesterday in my mail ,love the white!!!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

This arrived yesterday. 
Surprised my wife with it. 
She loves the auto EL function. 







She wore it to work today. 
I think she's hooked. :0)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well.....I really thought I could wait until November. But reading all of the threads on here, and watching all of the videos online evidently changed my mind. 
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
I guess I have bought into the Casio hype --- hook, line, and sinker, and I have not been this psyched about a G in awhile.... (except for my Men in Burning Red Froggie) 
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
So I went ahead and jumped on this model, that will be released in Japan on Sept. 21st........ ;-)
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
So maybe some of you can guess which one I'm talking about.....|>
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
Could it be?????? Maybe it could be............WAIT, YES, it is -- it's the RANGEMAN!!!!!!! :-! Should arrive by the end of next week, and I can't WAIT!!!!!! :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Time4Playnow. That's a surprise and a super great catch. Huge congrats and can't wait for wrist shots. Enjoy !


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome Time4Playnow. That's a surprise and a super great catch. Huge congrats and can't wait for wrist shots. Enjoy !


Thanks very much, Deepsea_dweller. (awesome forum name, btw!) I can't wait to TAKE the wrist shots!  I'll be taking a whole lotta pics of this one. You'll see them in the near future! :-!


----------



## 7cardcha

A GWM850-7. Not the most attractive model aesthetically, but I picked it up for only $20 used on eBay. Fairly sure it is real, but crappy photots mean I can't be sure. Whatever, with eBay buyer protection, I'll just look closely when it comes. $20 seems like a steal for Solar and six band atomic.


----------



## Sedi

7cardcha said:


> A GWM850-7. Not the most attractive model aesthetically, but I picked it up for only $20 used on eBay.


IMO it's one of the best-looking white G-Shocks of all time! Congrats!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Shocker

7cardcha said:


> A GWM850-7. Not the most attractive model aesthetically, but I picked it up for only $20 used on eBay. Fairly sure it is real, but crappy photots mean I can't be sure. Whatever, with eBay buyer protection, I'll just look closely when it comes. $20 seems like a steal for Solar and six band atomic.


My first ever G-Shock!! Congrats!


----------



## 7cardcha

Shocker said:


> My first ever G-Shock!! Congrats!


Wow that is awesome. It keeps growing on me. I couldn't live without a solar/atomic after I gifted my GW530.


----------



## aryarewardhana

aryarewardhana said:


> orange gx 56..
> 
> View attachment 1222108


arrived yesterday.. :-!


----------



## yankeexpress

Time4Playnow said:


> Well.....I really thought I could wait until November. But reading all of the threads on here, and watching all of the videos online
> V
> V
> So I went ahead and jumped on this model,
> Could it be?????? Maybe it could be............WAIT, YES, it is -- it's the RANGEMAN!!!!!!! :-! Should arrive by the end of next week, and I can't WAIT!!!!!! :-d


yup, I'm in for a Rangeman next week as well, ANTICIPATION!


----------



## ice_man

Hoping my wife picks-up the GA-1000-4 I reserved tomorrow at Macy's for the 20% presale discount...

This will be my first ana-digi if this pushes through...




Tapatalk.


----------



## yankeexpress

It surprises that this RAYSMAN is available brand new 15 years after it was released at a reasonable price....at any price even. Terrific times we live in.

Gorgeous watch.


----------



## supercarrera

ice_man said:


> Hoping my wife picks-up the GA-1000-4 I reserved tomorrow at Macy's for the 20% presale discount...
> 
> This will be my first ana-digi if this pushes through...
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk.


The orange one? They have those at Macys?!?!


----------



## Time4Playnow

yankeexpress said:


> yup, I'm in for a Rangeman next week as well, ANTICIPATION!


Congrats!!! You got it, ANTICIPATION is right!! Should be well worth it though..


----------



## robcala

J






ust got my stealthiest watch today its badass. Sorry about the quality of the pic its my first time post.


----------



## Chrisek

@yankeeexpress and time4playnow: you 2 are duly obligated to post unboxing threads, wristshots, size comparisons, and reviews (both day 1 and week 2) for all of us! Looking forward to it! 

sent with aloha


----------



## yankeexpress

One of 7000 made, a Dolphin & Whale Gulfman solar/atomic from 2008, brand new arrived tonight on the UPS truck along with a box of rare Hot Wheels (another addiction)

GW-9101K-7JR


----------



## yankeexpress

Finally got the 30th anniversary Rising Red Muddy 
GW-9330A with CF strap
Man, this watch is amazing!


----------



## dwaze

dwaze said:


> Got my second G incoming: DW-5600BB-1ER
> 
> View attachment 1219881


Can't wait to get home from work 


[SUB]Brussels, Belgium [/SUB][SUB]09/20/2013 [/SUB][SUB]2:57 P.M. [/SUB][SUB]Delivered [/SUB][SUB]09/20/2013 [/SUB][SUB]9:09 A.M. [/SUB][SUB]Out For Delivery [/SUB][SUB]09/20/2013 [/SUB][SUB]8:15 A.M. [/SUB][SUB]Arrival Scan [/SUB][SUB]Koeln, Germany [/SUB][SUB]09/20/2013 [/SUB][SUB]6:15 A.M. [/SUB][SUB]Departure Scan [/SUB][SUB]09/20/2013 [/SUB][SUB]4:42 A.M. [/SUB][SUB]Arrival Scan [/SUB][SUB]Utrecht, Netherlands [/SUB][SUB]09/20/2013 [/SUB][SUB]12:10 A.M. [/SUB][SUB]Departure Scan [/SUB][SUB]Utrecht, Netherlands [/SUB][SUB]09/19/2013 [/SUB][SUB]8:34 P.M. [/SUB][SUB]Origin Scan [/SUB][SUB]09/19/2013 [/SUB][SUB]3:18 P.M. [/SUB][SUB]Pickup Scan [/SUB][SUB]Netherlands [/SUB][SUB]09/19/2013 [/SUB][SUB]6:52 A.M. [/SUB][SUB]Order Processed: Ready for UPS [/SUB]


----------



## yankeexpress

Difficult to find atomic version of the Smoky Gray Gulfman arrived today, GW-9110GY.


----------



## MDPlatts

MRG-100TB-1 - never noticed this one before with its leather strap










dead-battery MRG-100T (I have the MRG-100-7 but not the model T)









DW-5000D to go with my recent DW-5000BL-2


----------



## andyahs

Just picked up:



Love it!


----------



## harald-hans

Must arrive next week ...


----------



## spena

ordered my first Master of G - GW-9400BJ. sample pic








note this is not my pic, found casio facenook


----------



## marcoszam

Went to the mall today evening, and by <<accident>> stumble onto the Casio Store 



















This I found 























































I'm very happy; got it for a great price and is a beautiful timepiece.

The best 2 all... Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sedi

harald-hans said:


> Must arrive next week ...
> 
> View attachment 1228473


Cool! Just saw those a few days ago on the Citizen homepage (they also had the new GPS-watch with the movement of the Appleseed in a slightly different case) - let me know if you intend to do a review and I'm definitely intersted in a wristshot as it seems to be a monster from the specs but because of the short lugs it might sit smaller on the wrist than the size suggests.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Johnbeck180

marcoszam said:


> Went to the mall today evening, and by <<accident>> stumble onto the Casio Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy; got it for a great price and is a beautiful timepiece.
> 
> The best 2 all... Cheers,
> Marcos
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


O'man!!
I want to go there! 
Wonder if there's one close to me.


----------



## X.R.

This one.








And a new house for my Gs.


----------



## marcoszam

Johnbeck180 said:


> O'man!!
> I want to go there!
> Wonder if there's one close to me.


This is located in Caracas, Venezuela (South America).

Here in the country the official Casio distributor have stores just like this one in all the major locations across Venezuela.

But man, those stores are a massive wallet destroyer 










Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Johnbeck180

marcoszam said:


> This is located in Caracas, Venezuela (South America).
> 
> Here in the country the official Casio distributor have stores just like this one in all the major locations across Venezuela.
> 
> But man, those stores are a massive wallet destroyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


I don't think they have any stores like this in North America, (that's where I live) at least I've never seen one. I'm glad there is not one close to me....my wallet and most importantly my wife would be very unhappy with me :0)
Thanks for the pics, looks like a very cool store.


----------



## psweeting

Bought my first silencer: GW-410TCJ. Looks a bit beat up but I'll try to rescue it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice Marcos. You're doing extremely well. Great taste and splendid presentation. Wear it in good health and enjoy. Take good care. Tom


----------



## lucawatch

robcala said:


> J
> View attachment 1225972
> ust got my stealthiest watch today its badass. Sorry about the quality of the pic its my first time post.


really nice


----------



## low405

Just delivered at the same time as my new iPhone 5S


----------



## Crater

Once my DW-340 is sold, I'll order DW-5600MS and do the members Tiger2*™ *reverse display mod... 

Love the black theme on MS, especially the wide strap with writing on it, but not a fan of negative display.


----------



## marcoszam

Dude, that is so freaking cool... Excellent results inverting the display to positive!

Question, is it the light and/or the angle in which you take the pic that makes the display background looks red-pinckish?

If actually it does look like that, even cooler!

Enjoy it and wear it in good health,
Marcos 



Crater said:


> Once my DW-340 is sold, I'll order DW-5600MS and do the members Tiger2*™ *reverse display mod...
> 
> Love the black theme on MS, especially the wide strap with writing on it, but not a fan of negative display.


----------



## Crater

marcoszam said:


> Dude, that is so freaking cool... Excellent results inverting the display to positive!
> 
> Question, is it the light and/or the angle in which you take the pic that makes the display background looks red-pinckish?
> 
> If actually it does look like that, even cooler!
> 
> Enjoy it and wear it in good health,
> Marcos


Hey Marcos, I would love to answer, but the second photo is not mine, it's from member Tiger2 who originaly did this mod 

I will follow his work and do the same to mine when mine arrives in a while. I'll post new topic with lots of photos, so others could follow if someone will want to do the same on their watch someday |>


----------



## trip024

Knew I wanted to get a 5600 and was torn on what to get but I just fell in love with the vintage feel of this watch. Added this to the stable and should have it sometime this week...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Once my DW-340 is sold, I'll order DW-5600MS and do the members Tiger2*™ *reverse display mod...
> 
> Love the black theme on MS, especially the wide strap with writing on it, but not a fan of negative display.


C O N G R A T S Nik. Awesome !


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> C O N G R A T S Nik. Awesome !


Thanks Tom  Hopefully it will be on my wrist sometimes next month.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Thanks Tom  Hopefully it will be on my wrist sometimes next month.


Yeah keeping patience  Thats what I learnt here on this forum ( incoming G's ), Will be surely on your wrist in October. Great looking catch and will suit you perfectly


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I finally pulled the trigger on a DW-6900PL-4... the magenta polarized one. I debated getting it for a while, but finally saw one in the flesh at the mall and had to order one of them... the color is amazing!

It will be my first non-solar G-Shock... and G-Shock #13. I might have to order another watch to get away from the bad luck number.


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats Eddie! I think the Magenta will revel in being the "bad egg" of your collection. 

sent with aloha


----------



## D1cky986

Just arrived GD-X6900FB-8JF, like the contrast of the Smoke Jelly and Gold.


----------



## psweeting

I thought my ability to browse Yahoo Japan an Rakuten without succumbing to impulse buys was almost weeded out but I was wrong.

I've got my second GW-5000B incoming to replace one I sold a few months ago....

I don't know if I can be cured.


----------



## MCZK

psweeting said:


> I thought my ability to browse Yahoo Japan an Rakuten without succumbing to impulse buys was almost weeded out but I was wrong.
> 
> I've got my second GW-5000B incoming to replace one I sold a few months ago....
> 
> I don't know if I can be cured.


Ha, that's funny. When I saw your 5000B up for sale I thought, this is serious, he must be really reevaluating where G-Shocks fit in to his life to go that far. I was going to buy it myself but something else came up that took president. 
But here we are and the universe is back in balance.


----------



## psweeting

MCZK said:


> Ha, that's funny. When I saw your 5000B up for sale I thought, this is serious, he must be really reevaluating where G-Shocks fit in to his life to go that far. I was going to buy it myself but something else came up that took president.
> But here we are and the universe is back in balance.


Well, I'm still at that (re-evaluating) stage but buying one or two G-Shocks a week has changed to one or two a month. I think I'll still trawl Yahoo looking for older and less seen models but I've all but stopped getting the new releases.

I realised the bug had subsided some when I didn't want any of the new square screwbacks. I've still got 50-60 G-Shocks and they don't make it onto my wrist that often so more will be going out of the door eventually.

I needed a new PC recently, so most of my outgoing watches have paid for that and even though you can't always count on selling things to pay for purchases it's great when sales happen just before purchases.

Plus getting what I'd consider a bargain price on watches like GW-5000B's always helps.


----------



## Araragi

My incoming items are
DW-5600VT Evangelion Eva-01 Model
DW-5600VT ONE PIECE
DW-5025-8JR
GW-5600BCJ
And GW-1400D

Uhh ohhh.. -___-, So many


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Chrisek said:


> Congrats Eddie! I think the Magenta will revel in being the "bad egg" of your collection.
> 
> sent with aloha


Thanks!  I was originally trying to figure out how to spend an incoming Amazon gift card and ended up buying the watch before the card arrived! I really like the color and did not want to miss out.

Now I want one of the XL 6900 smoke jellies!


----------



## postur

DW-5000C


----------



## Chrisek

@postur: WOW!

sent with aloha


----------



## yankeexpress

2 Great basic Gs that I picked up brand new this week cheap....on the left is G-2310R and on the right is atomic version, GW-2310. 
Note different color lettering. Its great that these are so reasonably priced and readily available.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

T o d a y is the DAY  Can't elaborate more. Please stay put


----------



## MCZK

Deepsea_dweller said:


> T o d a y is the DAY  Can't elaborate more. Please stay put


Yaaayyy!!!! I'm nearly as excited as you must be. As many pics as the server will take before collapse please?!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

H E R E
WE
GO

Fresh arrived. First live shot from Hong Kong. Pick it up later. Wow wow wow. Breathtaking!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> Yaaayyy!!!! I'm nearly as excited as you must be. As many pics as the server will take before collapse please?!


Big thanks MCZK. Wow you got a great spirit. I'm over the moon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ok just picked it up. Not much time and its getting slowly dark too ( no sunny day ). Tomorrow some nice shots and an extra thread. Thanks guys. Really an awesome feeling. Don't know where to start Over the moon!


----------



## Crater

Congrats Tom, looks really good, that is one fine looking Frog  Looking forward to some pics and wristie.


----------



## Alpha2422

GW-M5610R 

The square acquisition continues...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Congrats Tom, looks really good, that is one fine looking Frog  Looking forward to some pics and wristie.


Nik! Sorry for my late reply. Thanks so much Very kind and you're a real G lover with no exception whatsoever. Appreciate your genuine joy with fellow forum members. More to come tomorrow  Tom


----------



## Odie

Got me a Rangeman coming in, hopefully on Monday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.... after this Frog has arrived ...









... It's time for the Rangeman. Couldn't make up my mind coz all looking so great, so I will get all 3 by the end of the week from Japan


----------



## MCZK

Deepsea_dweller said:


> .... after this Frog has arrived ...
> 
> ... It's time for the Rangeman. Couldn't make up my mind coz all looking so great, so I will get all 3 by the end of the week from Japan


Good Lord, you're unstoppable man! |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> Good Lord, you're unstoppable man! |>


Yes indeed 2013 is undoubtedly the G- Shock year! [ for me ] and all the other brands just playing the second fiddle. It ain't over yet


----------



## MCZK

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes indeed 2013 is undoubtedly the G- Shock year! [ for me ] and all the other brands just playing the second fiddle. It ain't over yet


Can you do a comparison between the 3 Rangeman models when you get them please? I'm particularly interested in the clarity of the displays and also from Kumazo's pics and Tanaka's video, it appears the 9400BJ has some texture to the resin bezel that's not on the standard version.

Cheers.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> Can you do a comparison between the 3 Rangeman models when you get them please? I'm particularly interested in the clarity of the displays and also from Kumazo's pics and Tanaka's video, it appears the 9400BJ has some texture to the resin bezel that's not on the standard version.
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah I do. Most certainly


----------



## Crater

All 3 Rangemans in one week, you are doing it right Tom! :-! 

That will be one busy weekend for you, you will have to get to know will all of them in one day....  Looking forward to some pics


You must be very excited, so MCZK and I are sharing the excitment with you, so it will be easier for you :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

You're so great Nik. I know you're enjoying as much as we do  Great great spirit all the way. Yeah hoping for a rainy weekend, otherwise I'm in the mountains and can't focus on the new arrivals as much as I should


----------



## Adel.V

Bought last week from Ebay. My second 5600 after Parra edition.


----------



## Piowa

Still haven't received GX-56-1A. *Once I had it, but decided to sell. *Paid for it on 4th of September. Seller is only 250 km away from Warsaw, so it must be fraud...

Yesterday, just to console myself, I bought DW-5600C Speed. *Once I had it, but decided to sell. *Looks like new, but I am not sure if it is real picture. We will see. I didn't pay in advance this time....









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## D1cky986

Finally added a GXW-56 to my collection, before they disappear for good..


----------



## Rocat

I have ordered this today. It will be here Thursday. It will be my first negative display.

Iiirrrgghhh!!! picture did not come through. 
It is a G6900KG-3


----------



## Crater

Piowa said:


> Still haven't received GX-56-1A. *Once I had it, but decided to sell. *Paid for it on 4th of September. Seller is only 250 km away from Warsaw, so it must be fraud...
> 
> Yesterday, just to console myself, I bought DW-5600C Speed. *Once I had it, but decided to sell. *Looks like new, but I am not sure if it is real picture. We will see. I didn't pay in advance this time....
> 
> View attachment 1238149
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


True, it is a while since you mentioned you ordered 1A King.... I hope you get it sorted, hopefully you will get your money back if it doesn't arrive?

5600c does looks like brand new. Are you going to meet with seller in person? Or how can you inspect the watch before you pay it?


----------



## G19

I should be receiving my new G-Shock GW-9600-1 by the end of the week. Not my first G-Shock but the nicest so far. Currently wearing a G-7700 that has worn out the band after years of daily use. Also getting a new band for the G-700 to keep it going. My first Casio was a square model with the Marlin fish on the front that I got back in the early 80's when I went to high school and needed a watch. I still have it but needs a batter and may not even work after that. 

Have been reading on this forum for the last couple of weeks learning and deciding on what new G-Shock I wanted to get but this is my first post. Great sight with a ton of knowledge. 

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Piowa

Crater said:


> 5600c does looks like brand new. Are you going to meet with seller in person? Or how can you inspect the watch before you pay it?


There is an option in Polish Post service to pay to the postman after the inspection. In costs few euros extra. 
However many sellers on Polish auction sites are reluctant to use this kind of service.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joeyshev

Sorry, posted to the wrong thread.


----------



## Shocker

No big deal, Blue Jelly Froggie, bnib and a complete set!! Ultimate grail, achieved!


----------



## idkfa

I have a problem. I ordered a GW5600J-1 a few months ago that got lost in the mail. I bought a DW5600EG-9V this past weekend to take the sting away. 

And then today the J just lowered in price so I bought another one. 

I still have high hopes that three watches might show up, but it is unlikely.


----------



## yankeexpress

idkfa said:


> I have a problem. I ordered a GW5600J-1 a few months ago that got lost in the mail. I bought a DW5600EG-9V this past weekend to take the sting away.
> 
> And then today the J just lowered in price so I bought another one.
> 
> I still have high hopes that three watches might show up, but it is unlikely.


To point out what may or may not be obvious, the J does not have the day & date simultaneously on the screen. 
The EG does. The GWM5610 does as well and it is solar/atomic, like the J.


----------



## idkfa

yankeexpress said:


> To point out what may or may not be obvious, the J does not have the day & date simultaneously on the screen.
> The EG does. The GWM5610 does as well and it is solar/atomic, like the J.


Oh I know, but I appreciate your comment. If I wanted the 'better' watch it would be the 5610. But I love the look of the J, especially the big numbers. I have a G5600A-7 as well, just trying to round out a decent square collection. I might end up with a 5610 one day, or maybe even splurge for a GW5000.


----------



## BrendanSilent

well i haven't posted in this thread for a WHILE but finally some new/old incomings, im excited as hell:

















every time you think you're out of the game, something sucks you back in!!

i see you fellas have been doing well in my absence


----------



## Widz

RANGEMAN! Whoop/Hi five if youre American lol

Seriously tempted by the Colonial Marines Green one, but have gone for the positive display one as its most readable.

Have avoided several Special edition Risemans over the years, so have the money aside to get this and not worry too much. Due end of the week fingers crossed.

My job is hard and I take a load of s h i t so I deserve it


----------



## yankeexpress

New arrivals

GL-150S and G-7500


----------



## KillaSkill

Well it's not a G but a little something for my wife as I picked up my GXW-56-1B selfishly. It's a Michael Kors MK5555.


----------



## m92110

I've got another Muddy waiting for me when I get home today. This time I scored a G9000MC-8. I'll probably drop a solar/atomic module in her this weekend. I think the 3050 from a GW9000A will look good.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> Still haven't received GX-56-1A. *Once I had it, but decided to sell. *Paid for it on 4th of September. Seller is only 250 km away from Warsaw, so it must be fraud...
> 
> Yesterday, just to console myself, I bought DW-5600C Speed. *Once I had it, but decided to sell. *Looks like new, but I am not sure if it is real picture. We will see. I didn't pay in advance this time....
> 
> View attachment 1238149
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Sad to hear that Piowa. That's not cool at all! Ok I will step in and please wait for my King's arrival. Should be in HK any day ( also waiting 4 a long long time ) and will post few more pictures  Perhaps it will consoles and cheer you up at the same time


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sad to hear that Piowa. That's not cool at all! Ok I will step in and please wait for my King's arrival. Should be in HK any day ( also waiting 4 a long long time ) and will post few more pictures  Perhaps it will consoles and cheer you up at the same time


I've just received the Speed... (mint "just new" condition):









Still waiting for the King...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> I've just received the Speed... (mint "just new" condition):
> 
> View attachment 1239819
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the King...


Awesome ! Congrats. Lets see who gets the delayed King first  ;-)


----------



## marcoszam

So yesterday I said in the G Shockers Make a Count thread that I was about to get G #55 (it was supposed to be 58 but got rid of 3 I wasn't quite in touch with)

Being said the above... Well, went to the mall near my office and for the 3rd time I bought this:




























... Yes, Mates, for the 3rd time. The 1st time I got rid of it because some bad memories about an old girlfriend, them I ordered online for the 2nd time because I realized I love the watch and it was stupid not to have it for such a reason, and because of a confusion I ended up receiving a different G. In that very moment I said to myself: "it's just not meant to be for you Marcos"...

Long history short, all G-Lides "old" models were half price and finally got what never suppose to be gone.

Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Chrisek

Ever have a watch you are "thinking about"? I only have a couple left, but this was one was definitely one of them. Well, these 3 anyway. These are not the actual pictures.

Got them from a WIS. Starting off with:









Although he described it as a pearl white









Described as "Ferrari Red" 









And this one . Purple and pink. Crazy stuff! Looking forward to checking them out!

sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just arrived in Hong Kong The positive somehow lost on its way .... Anyway no need to be mad at all. I'm happy that I got the 2 first.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Marcos. Huge congrats. Wear it in good health  Great catch indeed. Enjoy. Really looks beautiful. Perhaps a wrist shot one day  Super G!


----------



## Johnbeck180

In the past I've purchased a white 6900 for my wife and a Riseman for myself. 
I've purchased both of them off ebay and had no problem with either purchase. My question is, Where do you folks find these Casio's that I've never seen before? I live in the CONUS, can someone please suggest a different site to
Buy off of other than ebay, thanks..


----------



## yankeexpress

Macy's, Amazon, Jomashop.com and the WUS f29 forum are good too.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sometimes later this month. Slowly getting all my fav Frogs


----------



## Chrisek

Tom, you are just on a tear! 

sent with aloha


----------



## Araragi

Johnbeck180 said:


> In the past I've purchased a white 6900 for my wife and a Riseman for myself.
> I've purchased both of them off ebay and had no problem with either purchase. My question is, Where do you folks find these Casio's that I've never seen before? I live in the CONUS, can someone please suggest a different site to
> Buy off of other than ebay, thanks..


If you want tp get rarer item with more friendly price, you could always hunt on YAJ or YAH.
Good item, good deal. Just use your favorite middleman. 

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## trainerKEN

GWA1000FC-2AJF

paid for it, having it shipped to my mom's in California, she's coming up to visit me (in Vancouver later this month)... I'm avoiding all the B.S. British Columbia taxes, duty tax, handling charge (which usually adds up to another 20% of the paid price)

actual picture from the eBay seller


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Tom, you are just on a tear!
> 
> sent with aloha


Thanks Chris. I'm closing in


----------



## yankeexpress

trainerKEN said:


> GWA1000FC-2AJF
> 
> paid for it, having it shipped to my mom's in California, she's coming up to visit me (in Vancouver later this month)... I'm avoiding all the B.S. British Columbia taxes, duty tax, handling charge (which usually adds up to another 20% of the paid price)


FYI when she arrives at the border or airport remind her to wear the watch as a used item, not in the packaging. 
Canadian customs looks for new or gift items to collect duty on. The box, tag and/or tin are dead give-aways. I know this from past experience at the Canadian border.


----------



## trainerKEN

yankeexpress said:


> FYI when she arrives at the border or airport remind her to wear the watch as a used item, not in the packaging.
> Canadian customs looks for new or gift items to collect duty on. The box, tag and/or tin are dead give-aways. I know this from past experience at the Canadian border.


yeah, I'm going to tell her to keep the box and papers in California (and obviously take the tag off)... but not sure if it's necessary to have her wear it. Because if she's wearing it, then that means she'll have to NOT wear _her_ own watch, at which point they are going to see it anyways. My mom is one of those people that never gets "picked" for inspection... I, on the other hand, it's about 50% of the time.


----------



## Snoweagle

Just ordered my GW-9400J-1JF from Rakuten earlier today, should be arriving in a couple of days time.


----------



## Oli R C

According to Fedex tracking, my GW-M5630A arrives tomorrow. |>

(30th Anniversary square, in rising red)

Very much looking forward to that!


----------



## Sedi

Chrisek said:


> Ever have a watch you are "thinking about"? I only have a couple left, but this was one was definitely one of them. Well, these 3 anyway. These are not the actual pictures.
> 
> Got them from a WIS. Starting off with:
> 
> View attachment 1240454
> 
> 
> Although he described it as a pearl white
> 
> View attachment 1240455
> 
> 
> Described as "Ferrari Red"
> 
> View attachment 1240457
> 
> 
> And this one . Purple and pink. Crazy stuff! Looking forward to checking them out!
> 
> sent with aloha


I think you'll like those. Especially the awesome dual illuminator which I didn't even know it had before I got mine:

One of those cool "odd squares" like the G-8000 and G-7800. Module is AFAIK the same as in the current GD-X6900 (which of course lacks the dual illuminator).

Edit: I have a Timex T49951 incoming - looks quite interesting IMO.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## gripmaster

As it turns out, I won't be able to leave the house this week...
Gotta be here to receive the extraterrestrial visitor:


----------



## trainerKEN

what exact model is this? 


gripmaster said:


> As it turns out, I won't be able to leave the house this week...
> Gotta be here to receive the extraterrestrial visitor:
> 
> View attachment 1243204


----------



## MCZK

trainerKEN said:


> what exact model is this?


GW-9400J-3JF.


----------



## trainerKEN

reminds me of Halo/Master Chief


----------



## yankeexpress

trainerKEN said:


> what exact model is this?


G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman - September 2013 G-Shock New Release | G-Shockzone


----------



## Oli R C

Well Fedex did indeed deliver my GW-M5630A-4ER today. I bought it from Blue Tomato, in Austria. Not the usual type of website I would be brave enough to order from, but there is one comment on them within the forums, and it's positive, so I bit the bullet. They took a couple of days to dispatch, which is no biggy, and of course Fedex took just 2 working days to get it to me (UK).

I think it's been painted with high gloss lipstick! (if there is such a thing... ;-) )


----------



## MKY

Oli R C said:


> Well Fedex did indeed deliver my GW-M5630A-4ER today. I bought it from Blue Tomato, in Austria. Not the usual type of website I would be brave enough to order from, but there is one comment on them within the forums, and it's positive, so I bit the bullet. They took a couple of days to dispatch, which is no biggy, and of course Fedex took just 2 working days to get it to me (UK).
> 
> I think it's been painted with high gloss lipstick! (if there is such a thing... ;-) )


 I have that one as well and I really like to wear it under my shirt at work. Great buy!


----------



## Oli R C

MKY said:


> I have that one as well and I really like to wear it under my shirt at work. Great buy!


Ha ha. Thanks. Yeah, most of my other G's are too chunky to fit under the cuff of a shirt, so this is perfect for that. I like the idea of such a vibrant watch lurking under a plain work shirt. A good way to maintain your own individuality, when you're restrained by the conformities of the work place.

:-!


----------



## Chrisek

So a really good friend of mine is at the SoHo store in NYC and wanted to get me a watch. I now have this inbound:









For informational purposes, they have the GSET30 in stock (I don't know quantities) for approx US $500.

sent with aloha


----------



## trainerKEN

Chrisek said:


> So a really good friend of mine is at the SoHo store in NYC and wanted to get me a watch. I now have this inbound:
> 
> sent with aloha


wow! now that's a GREAT Friend!


----------



## trip024

Should be the last one for awhile. G-100-2bvmur


----------



## Sengyoku

Well after sitting on the fence watching everyone else for a while, I took a dive and ordered me a G man. Which incidentally comes with two watches 










Now I was a bit miffed at the pricing of this gset here in the UK...so our cronies in the USA have a pricetag of $475, it's officially ¥52000 in Japan, it's popped up in Germany for €499 -ousch, but here it's a pocket scorching £500 :/

For those of you not familiar with the with the GBP, that means its like $300 more than the US price! What gives?

Anyway, i did the sensible thing and ordered from Japan  its will be my first 30th anniversary piece!

Sent from the 'droid. now Free


----------



## Rwhite692

Just placed an order for a Rangeman GW-9400-3ER from a seller in Italy (Klepsoo dot com). Not expecting lightning-fast service, we'll see....


----------



## captain kid

_stolen pic

_Finally a 5500 series with atomic time AND a 1000 hour STW.


----------



## Rocat

captain kid,

Now that is nice!
Is this coming in from Japan? I would love to find these stateside. Guess I will wait a few months. (fingers crossed)


----------



## yankeexpress

Saw Marcos gift in WRUW and found one new, pulled the trigger. My third square, 2nd G-Lide

GLX-5600A-3


----------



## crisput

Got these two coming soon:


















I found the globe for a good price on amazon. I know it's gonna be hard to read but that blood red display with the black is so cool to me.

Got the new 5510 on rakuten from sunknots. I'm really excited for it because I love 5500s and this one looks like a classic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wrightc88

Rwhite692 said:


> Just placed an order for a Rangeman GW-9400-3ER from a seller in Italy (Klepsoo dot com). Not expecting lightning-fast service, we'll see....
> 
> View attachment 1245322


Also just bought one from the same place couldn't pass the price up.


----------



## marcoszam

yankeexpress said:


> Saw Marcos gift in WRUW and found one new, pulled the trigger. My third square, 2nd G-Lide
> 
> GLX-5600A-3


Glad I served to inspire you, Mate. You won't regret it. It's a beautiful timepiece, the color is very refreshing (has a good vibe, if you will).

My cousin Daniel love it and I am actually thinking of getting one for myself.

Enjoy it and wear it well, happily and in good health... Cheers,

Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> So a really good friend of mine is at the SoHo store in NYC and wanted to get me a watch. I now have this inbound:
> 
> View attachment 1244088
> 
> 
> For informational purposes, they have the GSET30 in stock (I don't know quantities) for approx US $500.
> 
> sent with aloha


Love this one  Amazing colors ( Sjors favorite colors I guess )

Well done Chris and great friend you have in a great city


----------



## captain kid

Rocat said:


> captain kid,
> 
> Now that is nice!
> Is this coming in from Japan? I would love to find these stateside. Guess I will wait a few months. (fingers crossed)


No, these are old. Released five years or more ago. It's the 25th anniversary edition Black Dawn gw-5225a
It has the same module as the GWM-5600. (hence the 1000 hour STW)
These however are just released in Japan:

¥«¥·¥ª G-SHOCK Multiband6 ¥Þ¥ë¥Á¥Ð¥ó¥É6 À¤³¦6¶ÉÂÐ±þÅÅÇÈ¥½¡¼¥é¡¼ GW-5510-1JF(10·îÈ¯ÇäÍ½Äê¡Ë - G-SHOCK ¥Ï¥ß¥ë¥È¥ó ¥»¥¤¥³¡¼¤ÎÀµµ¬¥·¥ç¥Ã¥× ¥¿¥Ê¥«»þ·×Å¹ ÄÌÈÎ¥µ¥¤¥È

¥«¥·¥ª G-SHOCK Multiband6 ¥Þ¥ë¥Á¥Ð¥ó¥É6 À¤³¦6¶ÉÂÐ±þÅÅÇÈ¥½¡¼¥é¡¼ GW-5510-1BJF (10·îÈ¯ÇäÍ½Äê¡Ë - G-SHOCK ¥Ï¥ß¥ë¥È¥ó ¥»¥¤¥³¡¼¤ÎÀµµ¬¥·¥ç¥Ã¥× ¥¿¥Ê¥«»þ·×Å¹ ÄÌÈÎ¥µ¥¤¥È

(probably with the GWM-5610 module)


----------



## fjblair

PRW3000-1DR

My first ProTrek


----------



## Rocat

captain kid,

Thanks for the information.

Have a great day,


----------



## trip024

Was trying my hardest not to be tempted but alas I succumbed to its sheer beauty. Bought this from a fellow WUS member a couple of minutes ago and I can't wait to put this on my wrist...

Borrowed pics


----------



## D1cky986

Just arrived this morning, love it....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

[ web image ]

Tuesday in Hong Kong. My first and only red G. Very happy  took a long time but fantastic news from Japan! Can't wait.


----------



## Oli R C

Deepsea_dweller said:


> [ web image ]
> 
> Tuesday in Hong Kong. My first and only red G. Very happy  took a long time but fantastic news from Japan! Can't wait.


SNAP! I just ordered one from Austria. Next week can't come soon enough!  It'll be my second 30th Anniversary red. That'll do me. |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oli R C said:


> SNAP! I just ordered one from Austria. Next week can't come soon enough!  It'll be my second 30th Anniversary red. That'll do me. |>


Awesome. Double Red 30th Anniversary party next week


----------



## D1cky986

Finally picked up an Atomic King, GXW-56-1BJF


----------



## Rocat

I just ordered a G7900-2 to go with the G7900-1 I already have. If I keep looking at the pictures of G7900,s much longer I will order the G7900A-4.



Have a great day everyone,


----------



## CanonMan

Rocat said:


> I just ordered a G7900-2 to go with the G7900-1 I already have. If I keep looking at the pictures of G7900,s much longer I will order the G7900A-4.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone,


Smartest of the bunch. Except for the A-4 of course...... ;-p


----------



## Rocat

CanonMan,

Thanks. 

I will have to be discreet while wearing it until Christmas Morning.

Me: "Honey!!!!! Look what Santa brought me for being the world's Greatest Dad and Husband"


----------



## Mike Hughes

nothing right now :-(


----------



## GShockMe

While I wait to try the Rangeman myself, this guy is incoming. GW-9301K. The colors are so mess up that I like it. I still think the compass Mudman looks better than the Rangeman personally.








Pic from watch-tanaka.


----------



## exc-hulk

... classic


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GShockMe said:


> While I wait to try the Rangeman myself, this guy is incoming. GW-9301K. The colors are so mess up that I like it. I still think the compass Mudman looks better than the Rangeman personally.
> 
> View attachment 1248268
> 
> Pic from watch-tanaka.


You gonna love it. I promise  Well done!


----------



## Vade_R

FINALLY after seeing everyone get a rangeman, I caved in, got the olive one from sunknots










Also got an atomic men in dark purple mudman, been looking for it for awhile










And also got 1/2 if the gset (dw-5030d ) from our own kung fusion , it's the only one I wanted in that set










And lastly I got the bumble bee looking 8900 at Macy's today, it was cheap and I like the contrasting colors










I know it's a lot, the SEC already confiscated the credit card.

All photos are from tanaka or the internet, except the 8900


----------



## Rocat

Vade_R said:


> And lastly I got the bumble bee looking 8900 at Macy's today, it was cheap and I like the contrasting colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a lot, the SEC already confiscated the credit card.
> 
> All photos are from tanaka or the internet, except the 8900


Vade_R,

Is the 8900 real glossy like the GLX5600's?

Thanks,


----------



## marcoszam

Rocat said:


> I just ordered a G7900-2 to go with the G7900-1 I already have. If I keep looking at the pictures of G7900,s much longer I will order the G7900A-4.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone,


Got the same like 3 weeks ago, after 3 years visiting and revisiting the model... No regrets... Love it!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Vade_R

It's pretty glossy but in a good way , and the LCD is yellow.



Rocat said:


> Vade_R,
> 
> Is the 8900 real glossy like the GLX5600's?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## wrightc88

Picked this up:


----------



## Rocat

marcoszam, 

Thank you for encouragement. It will be here Tuesday via UPS.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

What a treat Will. Excellent new goodies and perfectly well balanced. I try to.follow you on the 8900. Love it. Great that you got the green Rangeman. Awesome color indeed. Best Tom


----------



## Vade_R

Deepsea_dweller said:


> What a treat Will. Excellent new goodies and perfectly well balanced. I try to.follow you on the 8900. Love it. Great that you got the green Rangeman. Awesome color indeed. Best Tom


thanks Tom. i tried to slow down, but got the itch again. The 8900 is very nice, there were red/black, blue/silver and dark blue/back versions. its a simple G but it's got great legibility and a super bright light.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vade_R said:


> thanks Tom. i tried to slow down, but got the itch again. The 8900 is very nice, there were red/black, blue/silver and dark blue/back versions. its a simple G but it's got great legibility and a super bright light.


Oh yes the 'slowing down thing'. Almost impossible on our forum. Just checked my incomings for the rest of the year .... Oh boy.. and what might be purchased in between. Like the marcoszam and Rocat G 7900-2 too. Great choice guys.


----------



## Chrisek

Don't think I've posted this up before. Solidified my purchase of the New Era 110 when it gets on island next month









sent with aloha


----------



## Heath Souter

oops double post


----------



## Heath Souter

wrightc88 said:


> Picked this up:


i got one of those too... $60 delivered was nice.


----------



## wrightc88

Chrisek said:


> Don't think I've posted this up before. Solidified my purchase of the New Era 110 when it gets on island next month
> 
> View attachment 1250591
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


Looking forward to this release. Where did you pick yours up? I'm hoping New Era does a pre-order like they did with the 6900.


----------



## Chrisek

I set up through Macy's. Comes out next month. 

sent with aloha


----------



## phattbam

nice work. I tried to do that with the local Macy*s here but the sales lady doesnt seem to understand what I mean by, " please let me know when you have this exact one available and please put one aside for me" I think I need to stop by again and try showing her the actual watch and model



Chrisek said:


> I set up through Macy's. Comes out next month.
> 
> sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek

It also helps if you are a "regular" customer as well. When she said she would, I bought the skeleton transparent gdx6900 on the spot to help solidify her thought of helping me. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Oli R C

My G-9330A arrived today. A couple of days later than hoped, after the retailer sent it by GLS (land based courier) rather than Fedex, which I had selected and paid for! Got my money back on that though, so all is good.

Absolutely loving the watch. Maybe my new favourite. Very comfortable, as is my older style Mudman. The matte finish red is a lot more subtle than the glossy red of the 30th Anniversary square. Size-wise, it's very similar to my GW-A1000FC Aviator. This is the Euro version, so no Multi Band 6, or carbon fibre strap, but still looks wicked. |>

Now on the look out for some of the other limited Mudmen...


----------



## raceclawt

Dat one ya!Arrive soon...


----------



## Vade_R

Just won this on eBay last night my first Silencer, it's a GW-400CDJ, it was a limited edition called vintage colors. Notice the different kinda classic font in the strap. I think it's the only atomic, solar with vibration alarm. Always wanted one

pic from tanaka


----------



## captain kid

_stolen pic_

DW-9100


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

This tiny fella


----------



## Macteabird

GW3000B-1A Gonna swap out for the orange-band when it gets here. Cant help it, I am a SF Giants fan!!!


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea_dweller said:


> This tiny fella


It will be your King number..... ?
I just lost count


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> It will be your King number..... ?
> I just lost count


Just number 3 so far Piowa.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

raceclawt said:


> Dat one ya!Arrive soon...
> 
> View attachment 1252997


... Rastafa .... We're jammin' ( jammin', jammin',。，）

Very very very cool. Got all the reggae songs in my head. Awesome colors. Pure joy and great spirit... Well done


----------



## Piowa

My GX-56-1A made in Japan has just arrived...








Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> My GX-56-1A made in Japan has just arrived...
> View attachment 1253598
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Multiple likes Piowa. Well done


----------



## raceclawt

Deepsea_dweller said:


> ... Rastafa .... We're jammin' ( jammin', jammin',。，）
> 
> Very very very cool. Got all the reggae songs in my head. Awesome colors. Pure joy and great spirit... Well done


I have just one regular black ga-110 (i like the style,the size but it is a desperate case to tell time in the dark!) and saw a nice mod (my taste) for the rastafarian,,,wait and see!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

raceclawt said:


> I have just one regular black ga-110 (i like the style,the size but it is a desperate case to tell time in the dark!) and saw a nice mod (my taste) for the rastafarian,,,wait and see!


Awesome one of my fave color moods of all G's. Big congrats in advance.


----------



## raceclawt

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome one of my fave color moods of all G's. Big congrats in advance.


This is the mod that i talked about:


----------



## Renzer1133

Got the non CF version for €240. Can't wait!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

raceclawt said:


> This is the mod that i talked about:
> 
> View attachment 1253875


Looking great too:  and can't wait for your
Rastafarian


----------



## dlavi

Just ordered my first G Shock the AWGM100-1ACR. It should have it Saturday. I was tempted to pay the extra $3.99 for one day shipping to get it Friday, but I decided to be patient.


----------



## baroiic




----------



## JohnStar

Another one has fallen to the Rangeman lure. Chance-spotted a fine deal of €230 at Nalevi yesterday. Currently shocking in Milan en route to Denmark. Due tomorrow, fingers crossed.

Honors to W44NE G for the image.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

It's there! Just arrived in Hong Kong from Japan. Love this guys  Long wait but absolutely worthwhile. I'm very happy indeed. My first red. Pick it up today late afternoon. More pics will follow.


----------



## Calvin82

Expected to arrived by next week.


----------



## phattbam

you just ordered one on the right?



Piowa said:


> My GX-56-1A made in Japan has just arrived...
> View attachment 1253598
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## phattbam

Calvin82 said:


> Expected to arrived by next week.
> 
> View attachment 1255517


what's the model number on this ?


----------



## woodt3

phattbam said:


> what's the model number on this ?


BM6400


----------



## phattbam

woodt3 said:


> BM6400


thanks :-!


----------



## trip024

Man this is addicting.....Added this to the stable about 20 minutes ago. Should have it by mid next week.

Borrowed pic


----------



## Gil_MkIII

Just purchased a "King" from PJ. Picture courtesy of PJ.


----------



## phattbam

is PJ another member of WUS? I'd like to get that one or the orange one. Please PM details if needed.



Gil_MkIII said:


> Just purchased a "King" from PJ. Picture courtesy of PJ.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Here it is. Revealing the secret. My new, NOS never worn, red Mudman.


----------



## Oli R C

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Here it is. Revealing the secret. My new, NOS never worn, red Mudman.


Party time!  Got mine on Wednesday, and it's been on my wrist since. I absolutely love it. Great colour. Great size. Perfick! :-!

Mine...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oli R C said:


> Party time!  Got mine on Wednesday, and it's been on my wrist since. I absolutely love it. Great colour. Great size. Perfic! :-!
> 
> Mine...


A W E S O M E

Well done Oli R C ! Big congrats


----------



## Oli R C

Deepsea_dweller said:


> A W E S O M E
> 
> Well done Oli R C ! Big congrats


Thanks, dude. Congrats to you too. This watch looks so good, it's insane.


----------



## GuessWho

New to G-Shocks, got 2 incoming already!

A vintage 3010 from Xevious









And this new G6900KG-3 that I just ordered









I guess I am part of the club now!


----------



## GabrielLima

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Here it is. Revealing the secret. My new, NOS never worn, red Mudman.


Nice catch Tom, I really like your collection of colourful Muds, can we have a group shot?


----------



## Skeptical

The G-Shock pull is strong. I had a Mudman that I never really bonded with and sold, but I keep finding myself browsing G's every month or so. I finally gave in (seller pic):


----------



## Calvin82

phattbam said:


> what's the model number on this ?


To be exact, its BM6400-18E


----------



## Alpha2422

I also await a DW-5600SN, but this prestigious instrument is where the anticipation lies!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GabrielLima said:


> Nice catch Tom, I really like your collection of colourful Muds, can we have a group shot?


Thanks. a lot Gabriel. Yes most certainly! I will do that. Take good care. Best Tom


----------



## DiveCon2007

My G7900-2DR should be arriving today!


----------



## KillaSkill

GX-56KG-3, can't wait!


----------



## KillaSkill

phattbam said:


> you just ordered one on the right?


Left.


----------



## Sedi

Just snatched a used WV-M400 from the bay - for incredible 22€! Definitely the bargain of the year for me. I found the auction just 5 min before it ended - placed a really low bid and set the timer on my G-9300 so I'd have 30 sec left to raise the bid. Then I got distracted making a chai latte for my stepdaughter and simply ignored the countdown absent-mindedly hitting a button when it sounded. I returned to my phone which was lying on the living-room table with just 2 sec left - I thought that's it - some sniper is certainly gonna raise the bid but it only went up a little bit and I was still the highest bidder - yippie! Had one of those before but sold it and have since regretted it more than once as it's such a high-quality piece. Pretty excited to get one again.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Tsip85

I can't remember the last time I posted in an "Incoming" thread, but I'm too excited about this one NOT to share!!!!










BAM!!


----------



## Oli R C

Tsip85 said:


> I can't remember the last time I posted in an "Incoming" thread, but I'm too excited about this one NOT to share!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM!!


Like, WOW! Not surprised your excited about that one. Looks amazing. :-!

Anyways, for the thread... I got an orange King on the way. Will post a photo when it arrives.


----------



## Rocat

After an afternoon of trying to decide I settled on this green beauty.










It will go with my G7900-1 and G7900-2 nicely. The next one will be the big red G7900A-4 in the next few days.

This to me is hilarious because I have never in my life owned more than one version or color of a watch.

Hope everyone has had a great day,


----------



## Skeptical

Decided I couldn't have just one G-shock, so I have this on the way as well:


----------



## KO_81

Just in today, a G-Shock GW-6900-1....................





This is my 4th G, the GX-56 was far too big, the 8900 was very cool but just I couldn't get on with the negative display in the day and the MT-G930 just didn't look the part. I'm such a fussy bugger! Lol.

Finally it looks as though I've found 'the one,' not too big, not too flashy, a nice positive display, solar powered and atomic. Perfect. :-!


----------



## Rocat

KO_81,

That is a nice classic design with modern tech over its Grandpa the DW6900. It's a good choice.

Have a good day,


----------



## Oli R C

Well this arrived today&#8230; All hail the Orange King ;-)


----------



## Rocat

KO_81 said:


> Just in today, a G-Shock GW-6900-1....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 4th G, the GX-56 was far too big, the 8900 was very cool but just I couldn't get on with the negative display in the day and the MT-G930 just didn't look the part. I'm such a fussy bugger! Lol.
> 
> Finally it looks as though I've found 'the one,' not too big, not too flashy, a nice positive display, solar powered and atomic. Perfect. :-!


Well, After telling you the GW6900 was a good choice I went and ordered a G6900A-9.

LOL

Have a good day,


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oli R C said:


> Well this arrived today&#8230; All hail the Orange King ;-)


Well done. Very nice. I'm in for this one too. We have had some overlaps lately. Great  Wondering what's next on your list. Think I know ;-)


----------



## trip024

Was looking for a white faced G and bought this used relatively cheap off the bay.


----------



## Oli R C

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Well done. Very nice. I'm in for this one too. We have had some overlaps lately. Great  Wondering what's next on your list. Think I know ;-)


Thanks! I took the opportunity to get the Orange King having found a UK seller on eBay, selling at a reasonable price. I think I remember reading a post from yourself, that they're still in the shops in HK, so it hopefully won't be a difficult acquisition for you.

I'm intrigued to know what you might think I might buy next! To be honest, I'm reasonably content with my recent purchases. That's not to say I don't have a wish list though, but it consists of either rare or expensive pieces. I'd love a Frogman - the Navy/Military (Blueish greyish one) is reasonably priced, and very nice. I see you're planning on getting the new yellow one which will be amazing! A couple of Mudmen that I really like are the Men In Military Colours, and the Love The Sea (you've got that one haven't you?). Of the Rising Red's, I'd only be interested in the Froggy - the DW-6930 is widely available from retailers, but it doesn't really interest me. And I WILL get an olive green Rangeman, but I'm happy to hold out a while for that one.

So as you see, it's a difficult list! Some of those are selling for small fortunes on eBay (which I'm not going to pay). But you never know what will crop up.

So tell me what you were thinking I might get! :-!


----------



## KO_81

Rocat said:


> Well, After telling you the GW6900 was a good choice I went and ordered a G6900A-9.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Have a good day,


Inspiration comes in many forms, ha ha. Nice one. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@ Oli R C 
Sorry for my late reply :-( Yeah got the Love the Sea and the other Mudman too. Please take a look into the ' Images ' Sub- Forum. Posted few shots just yesterday  

The Yellow Frog and/ or the olive Rangeman was my guess  and think I'm not far off the mark. It would fit in perfectly but of course thats entirely up to you to choose and I don't want influence you; well a little bit ;-) 

Yeah the orange King not too hard to get and I hope it will be soon on my wrist. After the RR it will be my second flashy G and really looking forward. Tom


----------



## Oli R C

Deepsea_dweller said:


> @ Oli R C
> Sorry for my late reply :-( Yeah got the Love the Sea and the other Mudman too. Please take a look into the ' Images ' Sub- Forum. Posted few shots just yesterday
> 
> The Yellow Frog and/ or the olive Rangeman was my guess  and think I'm not far off the mark. It would fit in perfectly but of course thats entirely up to you to choose and I don't want influence you; well a little bit ;-)
> 
> Yeah the orange King not too hard to get and I hope it will be soon on my wrist. After the RR it will be my second flashy G and really looking forward. Tom


Well we're certainly on a similar wavelength! Yeah, I see your Mudman pics. Such nice looking G's, but I think I can only dream! (I still think the RR is the top dog though). I forgot to mention I quite like the Hypers, in particularly the rainbow one. That's just awesome. And they've just been re-released, but it's just another one that is impossible to get, without paying Hyper Money for them!

So who knows what the next purchase will be&#8230; but it'll be a little while, whatever it is.

Look forward to seeing your orange King! ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oli R C said:


> Well we're certainly on a similar wavelength! Yeah, I see your Mudman pics. Such nice looking G's, but I think I can only dream! (I still think the RR is the top dog though). I forgot to mention I quite like the Hypers, in particularly the rainbow one. That's just awesome. And they've just been re-released, but it's just another one that is impossible to get, without paying Hyper Money for them!
> 
> So who knows what the next purchase will be&#8230; but it'll be a little while, whatever it is.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your orange King! ;-)


Thanks a lot The Hypers are very cool indeed. I'm sure you will get your faves eventually. No rush  Time will come. Yes most certainly will post some King pictures; very excited now!


----------



## Macteabird

GW-3000B-1A, will be here next week, ON HALLOWEEN, BooYa!!!!!







The orange band will arrive soon after.

Pics soon after! 

Cant sleep, too stoked!!!


----------



## Skeptical

Looking to build my square collection, I decided to get one of these before the price went up any more. This was the only one on Amazon.


----------



## Skeptical

Well, a better than expected Paypal windfall means I got this one as well:








But I'm holding off on any more purchases until I can get my hands on this one:


----------



## Chrisek

It's official, won it!









Actual photos, looks like great condition! Looking forward to it. :beer:

sent with aloha


----------



## Vade_R

Just got this GW-5000B-1JF from another member here, mint with a composite bracelet and extra resin and bezel, 
To me this is another grail, the DLC buttons and buckle and stealthy negative display are just too cool for me.

Internet pic


----------



## Piowa

Just bought DW-9800 Wademan (new in the box)









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R

Nice classic G, piowa, now you have 3 watches, that's like way too many for you. I have always liked the wademan, you should write a review when you get it.



Piowa said:


> Just bought DW-9800 Wademan (new in the box)
> 
> View attachment 1265077
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pedro Barradas

Hello, I'm waiting for: 
Casio GW-M5610-1ER







Baby-G BG-5601-1ER







Bought from amazon.uk, for 113€ both, can´t wait!!!


----------



## jun0

Straight from Japan, my first 5500, the GW-5510-1BJF. I am loving the stealthy look of it:


----------



## Piowa

Vade_R said:


> Nice classic G, piowa, now you have 3 watches, that's like way too many for you. I have always liked the wademan, you should write a review when you get it.


I already have it. Will try to write some kind of review soon.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## wrightc88

I have these two on the way:


----------



## max.doug

After waiting for 2 weeks, finally







Arrive this week. Love this watch. GA-110NE-9.


----------



## ZombieMonkey

.....im still waiting. looks great. the waiting is killing me. C O NG R A T U LA T I O N S


----------



## discodave

I'm waiting on a GWA1000FC-2 (blue) and a GWA1000FC-5 (brown). I already have the GWA1000FC-1 (black) so I'll be on my way to having them all.


----------



## Piowa

Just ordered G-7800, it was my first G, but I sold it one day.









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## azziman

Rangeman black with positive display Japan version, should be here next week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just arrived. Atomic king- pre- owned


----------



## nickyboyo

Not a G, but a Casio all the same. I am so impressed with this watch, a very accomplished travellers watch, the boffins at Casio pulled out all the stops with this module. Move over breitling Aerospace....


----------



## GShockMe

I have GW-A1000D waiting to be shipped. Not technically incoming yet. But I have to stamp at #2000.


----------



## cedric

Hey Tom

My non-atomic, "brother of a different mother" say hi










Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just arrived. Atomic king- pre- owned


----------



## cedric

Not incoming but already came. Very surprised with this piece.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cedric said:


> Hey Tom
> 
> My non-atomic, "brother of a different mother" say hi
> View attachment 1266487


Looking very good on your wrist cedric.Big like


----------



## MCZK

Inspired by dshap's small but perfectly formed 5500 collection from his post:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-small-g-5500-collection-933592.html

A G-5500TS-9. First 5500, first yellow watch. Bring on the Lightening Yellow.















Pics from WatchShock.


----------



## Rocat

As I have a dumb phone and my camera skills are non-existent, I pulled images from the web.

Last week I received the G6900A-9 :










Then this morning from the West coast: "The G" Thank you fellow WUS member:



To everyone today have a great one!
I have 2 new toys, yeah!


----------



## Blaise13

Skeptical said:


> Decided I couldn't have just one G-shock, so I have this on the way as well:


Well....Do you realize that you will absolutly not be able to have only 2 G-shock ?

Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Durp13579

Got one of these on the way:







G-9300-1
Would have bought the GW, but an extra $100 for atomic syncing and a carbon fiber band? Not worth it. I could just buy and swap the bands. First of the master of g... can't wait for it to arrive tomorrow. |>


----------



## marcoszam

Just before I start remodeling my new place, which I reckon shall take a few months and no Gs or anything new for the collection (all the money will go to the apartment)... These 2 shall keep me calm for this G-dry period.

Ordered here in Venezuela -->










Ordered on Amazon to pick it up next month when I visit the USA -->










Life is about balance, so 1 G screaming with colors and 1 G silent with the circumspect color of sand... Both were in my wishlist since each came out... Very happy here 

Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Blaise13 said:


> Well....Do you realize that you will absolutly not be able to have only 2 G-shock ?


Four now, probably six by the end of the year o|


----------



## xevious

Nice military sand 6900 pickup there, Marcos! :-! (the other 6900 is a little too loud for my taste)

Where in the USA will you be visiting?

I have this thing, this master of blackness coming my way in a few weeks or so...










I'd been wanting one of these for a long time. Finally found one for a half-way decent price.


----------



## marcoszam

For Job reasons, I usually stop in Milwaukee and then Miami (estrange combination, isn't it?), this time I will only stop in Miami and Orlando for a few days in each to relax and visit relatives. I'm only going to spend 10 days before coming back to Venezuela.

Cheers,
Marcos 



xevious said:


> Nice military sand 6900 pickup there, Marcos! :-! (the other 6900 is a little too loud for my taste)
> 
> Where in the USA will you be visiting?
> 
> I have this thing, this master of blackness coming my way in a few weeks or so...
> 
> I'd been wanting one of these for a long time. Finally found one for a half-way decent price.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

marcoszam said:


> For Job reasons, I usually stop in Milwaukee and then Miami (estrange combination, isn't it?), this time I will only stop in Miami and Orlando for a few days in each to relax and visit relatives. I'm only going to spend 10 days before coming back to Venezuela.


Yeah, that IS a bit odd! But a nice contrast, especially this time of year. If you don't mind my asking [OT question that it is], what kind of job are you doing?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice Marcos  Looking forward. Best Tom


----------



## marcoszam

xevious said:


> Yeah, that IS a bit odd! But a nice contrast, especially this time of year. If you don't mind my asking [OT question that it is], what kind of job are you doing?


Not at all, Mate!

I work in the family business, we run a wholesale company for agricultural and construction machinery... And the reason because I visit Milwaukee sometimes, is because one of the most important part of our business are Briggs & Stratton products (mainly engines and spare parts); B&S headquarters and training centre is in Milwaukee.

I am the sales manager, the coffee maker, the clown, the fire extinguisher and whatever the company needs me to be 

Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

marcoszam said:


> Not at all, Mate!
> 
> I work in the family business, we run a wholesale company for agricultural and construction machinery... And the reason because I visit Milwaukee sometimes, is because one of the most important part of our business are Briggs & Stratton products (mainly engines and spare parts); B&S headquarters and training centre is in Milwaukee.
> 
> I am the sales manager, the coffee maker, the clown, the fire extinguisher and whatever the company needs me to be
> 
> Cheers,
> Marcos
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I' m jealous Marcos ;-) Now @xevious knows more about you than me :-( Just kidding, keep it up and stay safe  and greetings to your cool brother.


----------



## marcoszam

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I' m jealous Marcos ;-) Now @xevious knows more about you than me :-( Just kidding, keep it up and stay safe  and greetings to your cool brother.


     do no be jealous, Tom. xevious knows about my job, and you know a lot about my beliefs, changes in live lately and other minor health issues already solved by medicine and faith  ...     

Cheers and best wishes 2 all... Everyday I'm happier 2 be part of this amazingly good group of people!
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

marcoszam said:


> I work in the family business, we run a wholesale company for agricultural and construction machinery... And the reason because I visit Milwaukee sometimes, is because one of the most important part of our business are Briggs & Stratton products (mainly engines and spare parts); B&S headquarters and training centre is in Milwaukee.
> 
> I am the sales manager, the coffee maker, the clown, the fire extinguisher and whatever the company needs me to be


Ah, and now I understand why your sig photo has you wearing so many hats! ;-) Agriculture & construction machinery are surely a necessity for a healthy and thriving economy, so you must get a good sense of the economy's health by how sales are going. I'm hoping you are seeing an upward trend, even if a slow one. As for myself, I'm in the software development arena (project mgmt, business analysis, quality assurance, you name it). We're seeing so many jobs still ending up outsourced to India/China, despite promises to encourage companies to hire within the country. Oh well...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

marcoszam said:


> do no be jealous, Tom. xevious knows about my job, and you know a lot about my beliefs, changes in live lately and other minor health issues already solved by medicine and faith  ...
> 
> Cheers and best wishes 2 all... Everyday I'm happier 2 be part of this amazingly good group of people!
> Marcos
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


I know Marcos  Was just teasing you a bit  indeed great members and a great forum we have. Thats important to keep in mind. Wish you great day later and lots of fun with the pumpkins ;-) Take always care. Tom


----------



## marcoszam

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I know Marcos  Was just teasing you a bit  indeed great members and a great forum we have. Thats important to keep in mind. Wish you great day later and lots of fun with the pumpkins ;-) Take always care. Tom


   I know you were kidding my good Mate   

You too take good care!

Going 2 bed... 23:30 in Venezuela.

Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

marcoszam said:


> I know you were kidding my good Mate
> 
> You too take good care!
> 
> Going 2 bed... 23:30 in Venezuela.
> 
> Cheers,
> Marcos
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Good night Marcos I'm having lunch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Found the lost Rangeman. After a long wait finally arriving this Monday in Hong Kong from Jspan 









[ internet image ]


----------



## Macteabird

The GW-3000M-4A replacement orange band, arrived 2 day early, the GW-3000B-1A still 2 days away in Sacramento CA, when it gets here, it will go in a window for most of the day I think, we'll see.


----------



## MCZK

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Found the lost Rangeman. After a long wait finally arriving this Monday in Hong Kong from Jspan
> [ internet image ]


Wow, that took its time. Interested to hear your opinion when you have all three.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> Wow, that took its time. Interested to hear your opinion when you have all three.


 Group shot will be inevitable! Thanks a lot MCZK. Appreciated. Think I got the other 2 at least 3 weeks ago? Long overdue but nevertheless great anticipation now! Think it's a cool duo together with the Riseman and a great start into November. Keep you guys in the loop


----------



## Snoweagle

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Found the lost Rangeman. After a long wait finally arriving this Monday in Hong Kong from Jspan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ internet image ]


Good stuff and congrats on your Rangeman expansion!


----------



## herculelingenu

DeepSea_Dweller have à fun with your new watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Snoweagle said:


> Good stuff and congrats on your Rangeman expansion!





herculelingenu said:


> DeepSea_Dweller have à fun with your new watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you guys. I gotta say now I'm really excited. First I was very disappointed when the positive didn't arrive, then I absolutely settled with the 2, but now I'm really looking frorward to Monday ;-)


----------



## xevious

Congrats on getting the shipping discrepancy worked out, Deepsea_Dweller. :-! Wow... **3** _Rangemen_! No doubt you'll be the lone "King of Rangeman" in Piowa's count thread, at least for a good while. ;-)


----------



## Snoweagle

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thank you guys. I gotta say now I'm really excited. First I was very disappointed when the positive didn't arrive, then I absolutely settled with the 2, but now I'm really looking frorward to Monday ;-)


I feel your excitement, similarly when I was waiting for mine and now loving it to bits! b-)


----------



## Piowa

xevious said:


> Wow... **3** _Rangemen_! No doubt you'll be the lone "King of Rangeman" in Piowa's count thread, at least for a good while. ;-)


3 Rangemen = Emperor
2 Rangemen = King

I don't have idea for 4 Rangemen. Maybe Pope? 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xevious

^ I'd say "Supreme Being"... which kind of gets the gist of superiority without offending anybody's deity. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

xevious said:


> Congrats on getting the shipping discrepancy worked out, Deepsea_Dweller. :-! Wow... **3** _Rangemen_! No doubt you'll be the lone "King of Rangeman" in Piowa's count thread, at least for a good while. ;-)


Thanks a lot xevious. Yeah short while I will have the outright lead unless Yankee is stepping up a gear or two.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> 3 Rangemen = Emperor
> 2 Rangemen = King
> 
> I don't have idea for 4 Rangemen. Maybe Pope?
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Yes Piowa. You have to work on the fourth title. Thats's inevitable  but you're one of the most creative members on our forum. You will find something cool 100% sure.


----------



## marcoszam

Piowa said:


> 3 Rangemen = Emperor
> 2 Rangemen = King
> 
> I don't have idea for 4 Rangemen. Maybe Pope?
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Dude, what if you're Jewish and also have 4 Rangemen? Can you still be named Pope, because I reckon it shall be a conflict there, don't you?   ... Just messing around here to release some of the stress from work... I do not think I'll ever going to have 4 Rangemen, so far the only one I fancy is the 30th anniversary yellow, but I fancy even more the Frogman of that very line.

Nevertheless one can't deny the Rangeman shall be an important piece of G history for being the first ABC G.

@Tom: Mate, I am really glad you found your watch, can't even begin to think how you felt when it was in that "limbo"... Wear it well and happily!

Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## Macteabird

GW3000B-1A arrived on Halloween!!! 

The Unboxing...


















































And lastly, a family shot...








I love the new G!

Gonna swap out the band later this week I hope.

Tim


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Marcos. Very much appreciated. Arrival photos are coming soon and of coz the inevitable Rangeman group ahot


----------



## AdoBernardo

Just won a Red Dragon DW-069 in eBay today. I think it's circa 2001. Will post the actual photo when it arrives next week.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MCZK

If all goes well...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> If all goes well...
> 
> View attachment 1268520


That's a B E A U T Y !!' The pinnacle of all Rangeman IMHO  Big congrats!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Bang Out of nowhere. A real impulse purchase today










and the Rangeman long long time overdue


----------



## aryarewardhana

dw 003








G 7210 (mini size of G 6900 ;p)








GW 700








DW 8300 stargate








hope next Monday or Tuesday i have the time to meet the seller..


----------



## GShockMe

GA1000-1A. $175 on Amazon. Got it because of the neon light feature alone (compass is a plus). My combi bracelet is waiting to be on it impatiently.


----------



## rokphish

I have this coming for me:









And this one for my wife:


----------



## Rocat

aryarewardhana said:


> dw 003
> View attachment 1269973
> 
> 
> G 7210 (mini size of G 6900 ;p)
> View attachment 1269974
> 
> 
> GW 700
> View attachment 1269976
> 
> 
> DW 8300 stargate
> View attachment 1269977
> 
> 
> hope next Monday or Tuesday i have the time to meet the seller..


I like that G7210.

Have a good day,


----------



## civic98

This was gone in a flash on eBay @ US$1,000. By any chance anyone here caught it and has 27 G's coming his/her way?









Huge G Shock Lot | eBay


----------



## Alathea

I have a citizen jdm nighthawk and a marathon gsar on the way.


----------



## kung-fusion

civic98 said:


> This was gone in a flash on eBay @ US$1,000. By any chance anyone here caught it and has 27 G's coming his/her way?
> 
> View attachment 1270403
> 
> 
> Huge G Shock Lot | eBay


I just saw that on ebay, and yes, it was already sold when I clicked on the listing. That seller greatly undervalued that lot. All but two are new, and there are some desirable models there. Whoever bought that is very lucky! All those watches are worth more than $37 each, some of them substantially more.


----------



## Atomant

I have an Olive Green Rangeman on order from Rakuten. Should be here by the end of next week as Monday is a public holiday in Japan and they're only able to ship on Tuesday. The wait is killing me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done Atomant


----------



## Atomant

Someone please help me with the bug! I have yet to receive my Olive Rangeman and now I'm contemplating getting the Vanilla!! Oh no!!!!


----------



## Araragi

Gonna have this. I hope it will arive before my anniversary date with my girlfriend 















Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

Atomant said:


> Someone please help me with the bug! I have yet to receive my Olive Rangeman and now I'm contemplating getting the Vanilla!! Oh no!!!!


Resistance is futile!!


----------



## marcoszam

Atomant said:


> Someone please help me with the bug! I have yet to receive my Olive Rangeman and now I'm contemplating getting the Vanilla!! Oh no!!!!


Oh Mate, if I only knew  The Bug is so hard attached to my brain by now that even sleeping I dream with G-Shocks; there was a time, not long ago, that @ least while sleeping I was Bug free.

But Atomant, Mate, you should know by now that the cure for The Bug is nowhere near this Forum 

Marcos 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfstang2020

Chrisek said:


> It's official, won it!
> 
> View attachment 1264958
> 
> 
> Actual photos, looks like great condition! Looking forward to it. :beer:
> 
> sent with aloha


Nice watch !


----------



## Thoraldus

New member at WUS ... Just pulled the trigger on a GW-3500 in yellow. Ordered NATO strap adapters from TIKTOX and NATO strap from Jason at nato strap co. Can't wait to get it all together! ;-)


----------



## TedDotCom

G-SHOCK x UNDEFEATED

My first G-Shock after a long time...


----------



## phattbam

Thoraldus said:


> New member at WUS ... Just pulled the trigger on a GW-3500 in yellow. Ordered NATO strap adapters from TIKTOX and NATO strap from Jason at nato strap co. Can't wait to get it all together! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1271297


any preview pics of how that would look? I've got the GW3000 in orange, but I'm leaning towards getting a GW3500

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thoraldus

Geez! I just read about Jay (natostrapco) being out of commission these last couple months. Jay says he hopes to get my Black-Ops 5-ring stitched 24mm strap order out by Friday. So here's the plan ...

Take one GW-3500B ...









and one set of PRW-1300 NATO band adapters from TIKTOX.com









then add one Black-Ops 5-ring strap from Jay at natostrapco





















As soon as I get all the pieces together I will post some pix.

Edit: I'm also going to buy the black PVD version of the strap above, I have several of them now, but none at the 24mm width I need for the GW3500. Jay is currently sold out of the 24mm black PVD Black-Ops so the brushed SS was ordered.

cheers,
Rick

Note: Pictures of NATO straps used by permission of Jason Taras


----------



## Thoraldus

phattbam said:


> any preview pics of how that would look? I've got the GW3000 in orange, but I'm leaning towards getting a GW3500
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


jimmy1 posted a pic of the conversion here.

mogun has a nice slideshow of his GW3500 strap conversion here

This youtube video gives you a good idea of how the conversion works, although the details are a bit different for the GW3000 and GW3500 (screw bars vs spring pins)


----------



## Skeptical

It won't be shipping until the end of the month, but I put my money down for the new Lighting Yellow GW-M5630E-9


----------



## CanonMan

TedDotCom said:


> View attachment 1271411
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK x UNDEFEATED
> 
> My first G-Shock after a long time...


Whoa buddy where HAVE you been ?welcome back and a good way to return!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rocat

Finally ordered the last G7900 I will ever get: G7900A-4 should be here by weeks end. Going to stash it until Christmas.

It's from Santa don't you know.; at least that is what the wife says.









It should play well with it's brother's: Black, Blue, and Green.

Have a great day


----------



## marcoszam

Rocat said:


> Finally ordered the last G7900 I will ever get: G7900A-4 should be here by weeks end. Going to stash it until Christmas.
> 
> It's from Santa don't you know.; at least that is what the wife says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should play well with it's brother's: Black, Blue, and Green.
> 
> Have a great day


Oh Mate, what a beauty!

A masterpiece I reckon... BTW, my first G was this, the 7900 Rescue Red... And then the madness started and hasn't stopped; slow down maybe a bit, because of other priorities, but the G bug is there 

Enjoy it, wear it well and happily!
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoszam

It was, as I predicted, a hard Monday. But, @ the end of the day, DHL delivered something to cheer me up.

Without further ado, the arrival and unboxin of 1 of the 2 Gs ordered last week -->






















































































































I am quite happy with this rather flamboyant bloke. Love the color combo, the stars, the jelly green of the strap keeper; wanted this piece since the first day they launched the line... Only hope I can get one day soon the other G from this mad color line up that I fancy -->

Internet pic









Excuses for the pic heavy post... But I'm very happy here... Within a couple of weeks I should grab the other much more sublime in color, the 6900 desert sand.

Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## wrightc88

These two shipped out today:


----------



## G-NoVa

Hey folks, I was registered here before but lost my info. I just bought 27. Yes 27! 6900's so my interest for G-Shocks has sparked again. I can't post the model numbers but I will update with pics. Highlights include: Both MM-2s, SN-3, CB-2, NB-3, and Krink.

ALL NEW!!!!


----------



## MCZK

G-NoVa said:


> Hey folks, I was registered here before but lost my info. I just bought 27. Yes 27! 6900's so my interest for G-Shocks has sparked again. I can't post the model numbers but I will update with pics. Highlights include: Both MM-2s, SN-3, CB-2, NB-3, and Krink.
> 
> ALL NEW!!!!


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/what-do-you-have-incoming-part-iii-736470-205.html#post6947936

I assume this little haul is yours then?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

G-NoVa said:


> Hey folks, I was registered here before but lost my info. I just bought 27. Yes 27! 6900's so my interest for G-Shocks has sparked again. I can't post the model numbers but I will update with pics. Highlights include: Both MM-2s, SN-3, CB-2, NB-3, and Krink.
> 
> ALL NEW!!!!


Very cool indeed and welcome back  Looking forward to your pics! Awesome


----------



## civic98

G-NoVa said:


> Hey folks, I was registered here before but lost my info. I just bought 27. Yes 27! 6900's so my interest for G-Shocks has sparked again. I can't post the model numbers but I will update with pics. Highlights include: Both MM-2s, SN-3, CB-2, NB-3, and Krink.
> 
> ALL NEW!!!!


So you are the lucky one! The 27 lot of G's was gone in minutes on eBay!

This was gone in a flash on eBay @ US$1,000. By any chance anyone here caught it and has 27 G's coming his/her way? 1270403 Huge G Shock Lot | eBay...


----------



## GuessWho

Got my third G incoming, this one is from Rakuten


----------



## discodave

Currently waiting on the GWA1000FC-3A (military green version). This was the hardest to find out of all of the GWA1000FC's. It will also complete my collection


----------



## Crater

FINALLY ordered the King :-d

Good price on amazon.de and have been thinking about it since... June. Finally ordered one, can't wait to see this famous watch in person


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> FINALLY ordered the King :-d
> 
> Good price on amazon.de and have been thinking about it since... June. Finally ordered one, can't wait to see this famous watch in person


Awesome awesome Nik. Huge comgrats!. Party time


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome awesome Nik. Huge comgrats!. Party time


Defenetly awesome  Out of 5 or 6 g-shocks I bought this year, this is the one I'm looking forward the most.

I remember when it came out in 2010, I said to myself ''nice watch, I should get one...'' and now after 3 years I got it lol :-d I'm so slow


----------



## psweeting

GW-9200BPJ - well used but hopefully a good clean will revive it.









DW-5000SP - Not sure of condition from the pics but looks ok to me. I asked FromJapan to check that it had the metal keeper before accepting it and it does.









Finally, one of these 3 watch Orient winders for my auto's. It's for sale in Japan around 25000Yen (RRP about 35000Yen). This one came up in a thrift store for 10000Yen so I snapped it up.


----------



## Jasabor

I just ordered this beauty!









I ordered it from Sunknots,Rakuten. First time ordering from Sunknots and Rakuten. Is Sunknots a trusted seller? I know he is,but i like to know for sure 
Another question here,the payment is with Paypal,do i have to contact the seller or does he contact me? Cause the shipping fee is not known yet. :think:

Now comes the best part. Waiting.....;-)

*update*

Found the answer elsewhere on WUS. Thanx anyway! :roll:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Defenetly awesome  Out of 5 or 6 g-shocks I bought this year, this is the one I'm looking forward the most.
> 
> I remember when it came out in 2010, I said to myself ''nice watch, I should get one...'' and now after 3 years I got it lol :-d I'm so slow


Great Nik. Really can sense your anticipation or more precise your predvidevanje


----------



## Snoweagle

Jasabor said:


> I just ordered this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 1273081
> 
> 
> I ordered it from Sunknots,Rakuten. First time ordering from Sunknots and Rakuten. Is Sunknots a trusted seller? I know he is,but i like to know for sure
> Another question here,the payment is with Paypal,do i have to contact the seller or does he contact me? Cause the shipping fee is not known yet. :think:
> 
> Now comes the best part. Waiting.....;-)
> 
> *update*
> 
> Found the answer elsewhere on WUS. Thanx anyway! :roll:


Love this watch as I have it too! The orange accents with black is just awesome!


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great Nik. Really can sense your anticipation or more precise your predvidevanje


lol :-d You are right, good translation


----------



## tgdtown

I have been itching for a Shock! Just Order the *G-Shock GW-9400J-3JF RANGEMAN!







I made the decision to go with the Japan version for more variety in my collection... *


----------



## Vade_R

Just won this on eBay for my birthday, the more rare blue atomic king, found it on evil bay for a good price. This are becoming more scarce, and I have always wanted one

Pic from tanaka


----------



## safetyobc

I purchased this watch from Rakuten a while back. It is my favorite G!

Congrats and enjoy!



Jasabor said:


> I just ordered this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 1273081
> 
> 
> I ordered it from Sunknots,Rakuten. First time ordering from Sunknots and Rakuten. Is Sunknots a trusted seller? I know he is,but i like to know for sure
> Another question here,the payment is with Paypal,do i have to contact the seller or does he contact me? Cause the shipping fee is not known yet. :think:
> 
> Now comes the best part. Waiting.....;-)
> 
> *update*
> 
> Found the answer elsewhere on WUS. Thanx anyway! :roll:


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats Vade_R and happy birthday! :beer:

sent with aloha


----------



## Jasabor

Snoweagle and Safetyobc,thanks. Indeed orange and black goes together always. Looks stunning. Now i want the green-one also. Today i received a e-mail and paid via PP. Now that little Japanese timemachine can fly to me....b-)


----------



## Snoweagle

Jasabor said:


> Snoweagle and Safetyobc,thanks. Indeed orange and black goes together always. Looks stunning. Now i want the green-one also. Today i received a e-mail and paid via PP. Now that little Japanese timemachine can fly to me....b-)


No probs and enjoy your new toys! :-!


----------



## wrightc88

Rangeman and the New Era have arrived!








I've been switching between the two all day lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

BANG!
now the waiting begins. GWF-T1030-9


----------



## cedric

Wow, just wo Tom. Please do a lineup of all your frogmans after this arrived.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> BANG!
> now the waiting begins. GWF-T1030-9


----------



## Oli R C

Deepsea_dweller said:


> BANG!
> now the waiting begins. GWF-T1030-9


Another wow! :-! How long do we have to wait?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cedric said:


> Wow, just wo Tom. Please do a lineup of all your frogmans after this arrived.


Thanka a lot Cedirc. Very kind. Yes there will be a lineup with all my Frogs I got in 2013. Will be big fun.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oli R C said:


> Another wow! :-! How long do we have to wait?


Early December fingers crossed  Thanks a lot Oli R C. You gonna love it. Very sure


----------



## Oli R C

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Early December fingers crossed  Thanks a lot Oli R C. You gonna love it. Very sure


Too right. It's gonna be a cracker. Roll on December. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more image of my incoming Frog with different background  Very excited indeed


----------



## ZombieMonkey

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanka a lot Cedirc. Very kind. Yes there will be a lineup with all my Frogs I got in 2013. Will be big fun.


P R O M I S E you'll do it. 
i'll be waiting Tom


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ZombieMonkey said:


> P R O M I S E you'll do it.
> i'll be waiting Tom


Y e a h !!!! 
Promise . All my frogs together


----------



## AdoBernardo

Another Dragon (DW-069US-2T) will be coming home to join his red brother. 









Casio G-9000, GB-5600, F-91W, DW-5600E, DW-069YD-2V; Swatch YAS100G (Body & Soul)


----------



## ekimnal

im still new to g-shocks but i've got this bad boy on the way...
its old
but its the only white square i've been able to find with a basic display


----------



## fatiredflyer

I'm wating impatiently to retrieve my very first G Shock (GWA1000-1A) from the post!
Story and pics to follow...


----------



## safetyobc

Just bought my first anniversary G. Also my first 6900 series. DW-6930D-1 Be here in a few days. Borrowed the pic from the below link.








http://www.g-street.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/G-Shock-DW-6930D-1JR-1.jpg


----------



## Oli R C

ekimnal said:


> im still new to g-shocks but i've got this bad boy on the way...
> its old
> but its the only white square i've been able to find with a basic display


Have you seen the new release for this month - the Blizzard White GW-M5610-LG? Check it out in this thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/november-2013-international-releases-938878.html

Looks proper nice.  I think (someone may correct me) that they are matte finish. I'm hoping to get my hands on one. :-!


----------



## azziman

Well bought a rangeman, it has traveled halfway across the globe to be now in the clutches of customs and excise and will not be released until I pay the £40 fee to the shower of robbing b£%**&^s, at least Dick Turpin wore a mask!
And of course its now friday and they are closed for the weekend so I won't be seeing that one for a few days.... Funny thing is I have not had many watches from japan intercepted before and I have never had a watch detained before. Not impressed isn't the word!
And the cheap deal I got means nothing now with the added cost I may as well bought it from Amazon.


----------



## Rocat

To all,

Credit this purchase to Worldtime643.

I saw pictures of your mod and had to do it also. I have a GLX 5600-1 shipping off the bay (thank goodness for discount codes). I will swap the bezel and strap (PacParts) to a standard black GW-M5600. This is my first time ordering from PacParts. After reading comments I knew to delay shipping until all parts were available. I will see how long it takes. I might get the parts at Christmas lol.



Anyway, below is what I plan to achieve. The pictures are from Worldtime643's thread from way back.

The silver with the new bezel and strap just makes it soooo much better.



















To each and everyone, Have a great day,


----------



## sherfield2002

Just picked up a GD100 off the for sale section at WUS! Oh and I just got a G6900 in the mail yesterday.


----------



## psweeting

Rocat said:


> To all,
> 
> Credit this purchase to Worldtime643.
> 
> I saw pictures of your mod and had to do it also. I have a GLX 5600-1 shipping off the bay (thank goodness for discount codes). I will swap the bezel and strap (PacParts) to a standard black GW-M5600. This is my first time ordering from PacParts. After reading comments I knew to delay shipping until all parts were available. I will see how long it takes. I might get the parts at Christmas lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, below is what I plan to achieve. The pictures are from Worldtime643's thread from way back.
> 
> The silver with the new bezel and strap just makes it soooo much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each and everyone, Have a great day,


Congrats on the purchase but to my eyes the original looks much better than the mod.


----------



## Pedro Barradas

Just arrived... a GW M5610...my first G-shock, for about 73€ at amazon.uk
Beautifull... but found it a bit small ...I have as primary watch a SUUNTO X-lander military...


----------



## Atomant

Now I have received my Rangeman in Olive Green and absolutely loving it. I have just received my order and shipping confirmation from Rakuten on the Vanilla and Negative displayed Rangeman.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise13

Atomant said:


> Now I have received my Rangeman in Olive Green and absolutely loving it. I have just received my order and shipping confirmation from Rakuten on the Vanilla and Negative displayed Rangeman.


Waow !

I dont want to make you over spend money... but did you notice the yellow Rangeman is already on E Bay ;-)


----------



## Skeptical

OK, one last purchase for the year:


----------



## Drlau9

I just got this a couple of days ago and it's absolutely stunning! Thumbs up for g shock!

Dr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedi

Just pulled the trigger on a Rangeman - finally!!!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Nemo

Sedi said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Rangeman - finally!!!
> 
> cheers, Sedi


And I think you gonna love it.


----------



## yankeexpress

_







Originally Posted by *Sedi* 
Just pulled the trigger on a Rangeman - finally!!!

cheers, Sedi











_



Good going!

Which model Rangeman?


----------



## Sedi

Nemo said:


> And I think you gonna love it.


I sure hope so - most expensive Casio I ever bought.



yankeexpress said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sedi*
> Just pulled the trigger on a Rangeman - finally!!!
> 
> cheers, Sedi _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Good going!
> 
> Which model Rangeman?
Click to expand...

The standard black one as I also have the Mudman and Riseman in the standard version - besides - I don't want a negative display on a G-Shock that costs more than 100€ as I wanna get the best out of it - which should include - readability under bad lighting conditions. I do like negative displays, too but the pics I saw of the OD green Rangeman were pretty bad concerning the display - even though I love that color on G-Shocks.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sedi said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Rangeman - finally!!!
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Big congrats Sedi! That's true G love and you got it finally despite all the setbacks you have ecountered more recently. Well done and enjoy.


----------



## Sedi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats Sedi! That's true G love and you got it finally despite all the setbacks you have ecountered more recently. Well done and enjoy.


Yep, funds have been raised - watches have been sold. Really looking forward to that one - I can honestly say it has been some time since I was so excited about a new purchase. Now I gotta study the manual untill it gets here :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sedi said:


> Yep, funds have been raised - watches have been sold. Really looking forward to that one - I can honestly say it has been some time since I was so excited about a new purchase. Now I gotta study the manual untill it gets here :-d.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


There's a saying in German isn't it? 'Was lange währt wird endlich gut' Happy studying


----------



## Sedi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> There's a saying in German isn't it? 'Was lange währt wird endlich gut' Happy studying


:-d:-d:-d - korrekt. It wasn't so long after all - it's not out for that long - I think this is the 1st time that I got a watch so shortly after it's release... Ah, no - just checked - I got the GW-9200 in september of 2008 and the release was announced in Germany in august of 2008 :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Simonal

Well I had incoming two Rangeman's the olive green and the black with negative display to join my collection..........but they have arrived great..


----------



## GShockMe

If Sedi get it, it must be good. I'll wait for by the right price to get the regular black Rangeman. I want to make it my beater.


----------



## Sedi

GShockMe said:


> If Sedi get it, it must be good.


:-d:-d I don't have it, yet - so I can't really say, but the features are great - I only hope it's comfy - in the end that can be the deciding factor. I wear my watches 24/7 so they have to be comfy.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Panx

im looking to get one of these (grx-5600b-2er i think) but still partial about the color.. too flashy for me.. a lil darker would be perfect.. anyone here knows any grx-5600 with a darker color but still with the negative display? im loving them squares right now.. TIA!


----------



## marcoszam

Panx said:


> im looking to get one of these (grx-5600b-2er i think) but still partial about the color.. too flashy for me.. a lil darker would be perfect.. anyone here knows any grx-5600 with a darker color but still with the negative display? im loving them squares right now.. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 1278562


Had it, sold it, got it back, gave it to my girlfriend, Barbara loves it, and I am thinking of getting one more for me again... I reckon is a rather peculiar timepiece (that color, there is something about it that keeps calling me back)... One thing though, is one of those negative displays really hard to read, for me @ least, I'll appreciate if more contras between background and digits were used!

Cheers,
M


----------



## marcoszam

Not yet incoming, but like our Mate above, I've been thinking a lot about this model... Been visiting and revisiting the pics. And my experience says those I revisit a lot, I end up liking them. This will potentially be G No. 59 (goal is 60 before end of '13). It will also be my first 200 and my first silver.

What do you think, Mates, do you fancy this piece, should I get it?


































Will appreciate a lot your opinions, and if an owner of one, please let me know how much you like it 

Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panx

marcoszam said:


> Had it, sold it, got it back, gave it to my girlfriend, Barbara loves it, and I am thinking of getting one more for me again... I reckon is a rather peculiar timepiece (that color, there is something about it that keeps calling me back)... One thing though, is one of those negative displays really hard to read, for me @ least, I'll appreciate if more contras between background and digits were used!
> 
> Cheers,
> M


thanks! how close is the photo from the actual color of the watch? i haven't seen one personally yet.. some photos are actually more green than blue.. 1-10 (10 being the closest)..


----------



## cedric

Who is excited when you see ""With Delivery Courier".


----------



## marcoszam

Panx said:


> thanks! how close is the photo from the actual color of the watch? i haven't seen one personally yet.. some photos are actually more green than blue.. 1-10 (10 being the closest)..


I think that particular pic you posted, from the internet, has rather too much light which makes the color looks more shining and also gives a bit of a lighter tone to the color.

1 to 10, no more than a 6.

On my GF Barbara



















And this pic is from a store that I took a few days ago. It also has too much light on it, but you have a lot of blue and green next to it to compare.










Hope this helps,
M 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## cedric

It finally arrived...


----------



## bulletz

Just picked this up as a very early Christmas present to myself lol.
Loving it so far. Would've preferred the gun-metal version but it's next to impossible to find now.


----------



## GuessWho

I've been after a Gundam style G-Shock ever since I first saw them (they are actually what got me into G's somewhat). Got lucky on an auction today (I never win), now a DW-6400 is on it's way to me! It is missing the wrist guards and is on a replacement strap, but for the price I am not going to complain.







I also ordered an original replacement strap







Now I just need to find those wrist guards, I am assuming that may be difficult:think:


----------



## Chrisek

Love the Gundams! Congratulations!

sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cedric said:


> It finally arrived...
> View attachment 1278825


Well done Cedric. Huge congrats ! Enjoy


----------



## MCZK

cedric said:


> It finally arrived...
> View attachment 1278825


Woah, congrats on this one! Can we see a lot more in its own thread please?


----------



## Gil_MkIII

Just won this 5600C on the bay. Looks og to me. Can't wait to get it on my wrist.


----------



## Chrisek

Ummm, not exactly "incoming" then is it? Look again, one of these kids is not like the other.









And I'm not talking about the Riseman that I changed the resin on if that helps narrow it down. 

Looking to do an unboxing thread Wednesday or Thursday.

sent with aloha


----------



## cedric

Oh my, can't wait for the unboxing thread.



Chrisek said:


> Ummm, not exactly "incoming" then is it? Look again, one of these kids is not like the other.
> 
> View attachment 1279634
> 
> 
> And I'm not talking about the Riseman that I changed the resin on if that helps narrow it down.
> 
> Looking to do an unboxing thread Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> sent with aloha


----------



## Atomant

I haves just received my other two Rangemans today!


































All three of them side by side. 








Now I am a happy man. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The third Rangeman Emperor. Huge congrats Atomant


----------



## Atomant

Deepsea_dweller said:


> The third Rangeman Emperor. Huge congrats Atomant


Thanks Deepsea_Dweller, 3 is enough for me. :-d


----------



## AdoBernardo

A friend wanted someone to adopt his old and forgotten Gs so I volunteered with glee. Here are the original (beaten up) photos.

G2300









G2210









UPDATE: Just dropped them off last night at an authorized G shop for restoration. Upcoming will be their restored state.

Casio G-9000, GB-5600, F-91W, DW-5600E, DW-069YD-2V; Swatch YAS100G (Body & Soul)


----------



## AdoBernardo

AdoBernardo said:


> Another Dragon (DW-069US-2T) will be coming home to join his red brother.


The Yellow Dragon arrived today. Here are the fresh pix. 

















Casio G-9000, GB-5600, F-91W, DW-5600E, DW-069YD-2V, DW-069US-2T; Swatch YAS100G


----------



## Tsip85

Oh. Hell. YES!!!!!!! Incoming and can't wait to do an unboxing post for y'all!!!!!!


----------



## marcoszam

Just ordered the DW-5600E-1V.

This very watch I had it and sold it... Big regrets for doing such a mental act.

I reckon this shall be my last comeback of all the Gs I got rid of in the pass.

Therefore, this will be G No. 59 of the formal, not for sale, the ones I love and wear collection 



















The goal is @ least 60 for the end of '13... But I like uneven No. so I'll do my best to end the year in 61... Yes, I am mental, a nutcase, OCD, you mention it...

Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Panx

marcoszam said:


> I think that particular pic you posted, from the internet, has rather too much light which makes the color looks more shining and also gives a bit of a lighter tone to the color.
> 
> 1 to 10, no more than a 6.
> 
> On my GF Barbara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this pic is from a store that I took a few days ago. It also has too much light on it, but you have a lot of blue and green next to it to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps,
> M
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


thanks for the actual photos.. much appreciated.. (Y)


----------



## Vade_R

another atomic king, this time the orange one, got decent deal on the bay. just one more atomic king to go, the positive LCD one


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vade_R said:


> another atomic king, this time the orange one, got decent deal on the bay. just one more atomic king to go, the positive LCD one


Very very nice  Huge congrats Will


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Tsip85 said:


> Oh. Hell. YES!!!!!!! Incoming and can't wait to do an unboxing post for y'all!!!!!!


Wow ! Awesome and huge congrats' lets see if you get yours earlier than me. If yes then all eyes on your unboxing with plenty of pics please


----------



## Piowa

Vade_R said:


> another atomic king, this time the orange one, got decent deal on the bay. just one more atomic king to go, the positive LCD one


It will promote you to the "Duke of Kings" status in our count.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JaniV

Dropped order of GD-350-1BJF on Rakuten... now excited how it goes =)
This also would be first G-Shock in my watch collection but afraid it wont be last.


----------



## GShockMe

I'd like to give a big thumb up to Sjors for his latest article on the 50Gs blog. It's about the city code G5500TS here: http://50-gs.blogspot.com/2013/11/g-shock-45-city-code-nyc.html?m=1

I have the grey one for years but I have no idea what collaboration it was. After reading the article, I appreciate the watch more. I also learn that there is another yellow TYO model in the series (and the green one but it has no city code in the backlight). So a quick hunt lead me to the yellow one. And it is coming to me. G5500TS9!

Borrowed pictures from Sjors' article.


----------



## GShockMe

And the Rangeman GW-9400. The first ABC G-Shock is incoming...


----------



## jopex

This one for me:


----------



## Allgshock

Gulfman....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Actually I wanted to wait with this post until my GWF-T1030E-9 has arrived within the next 10 days but I'm simply overwhelmed and tooooo excited! It seems like I have to abandon the idea, of getting more swiss made timepieces in 2014 :-( ;-)

Arrival December/January, new, NOS, never worn  Just couldn't miss this fantastic opportunity. Still some time to go but its mine


----------



## MCZK

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Actually I wanted to wait with this post until my GWF-T1030E-9 has arrived within the next 10 days but I'm simply overwhelmed and tooooo excited! It seems like I have to abandon the idea, of getting more swiss made timepieces in 2014 :-( ;-)
> 
> Arrival December/January, new, NOS, never worn  Just couldn't miss this fantastic opportunity. Still some time to go but its mine


Woooaaaah!!! You my friend are on a run! Talk about start the new year on a high. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## cedric

Tom, oh my, this is really ............."no words". I guess you are now left with this

Takashi Murakami x G-Shock










Deepsea_dweller said:


> Actually I wanted to wait with this post until my GWF-T1030E-9 has arrived within the next 10 days but I'm simply overwhelmed and tooooo excited! It seems like I have to abandon the idea, of getting more swiss made timepieces in 2014 :-( ;-)
> 
> Arrival December/January, new, NOS, never worn  Just couldn't miss this fantastic opportunity. Still some time to go but its mine


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MCZK said:


> Woooaaaah!!! You my friend are on a run! Talk about start the new year on a high. Can't wait for the pics.





cedric said:


> Oh my, this is really "no words". I guess you are now left with this...
> 
> Takashi Murakami x G-Shock


Thank you guys. Indeed its a blast into 2014. This are really new dimensions for me and I had to be 100% ready. Cedric made a fantastic catch with the uber cool Mastermind and gave me enough confidence jumping over a certain barrier


----------



## Chrisek

Amazing Tom! Looking forward to your pics when they all arrive!

sent with aloha


----------



## Sengyoku

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Arrival December/January, new, NOS, never worn  Just couldn't miss this fantastic opportunity.


Wow Tom. We are not worthy! Huge congrats! The basel ruby frog!! or the "prototype" (titanium 1000 series frog) as I like to call it... with the best 'backside' ever! Fabulous catch! 

With this and the lightning frog you'll have a threesome of ti 1000 Frogs. Awesome. Time to break out the bubbly again 

Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## aytch

This guy should be arriving tomorrow:







GW-M5630E-9JR


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sengyoku said:


> Wow Tom. We are not worthy! Huge congrats! The basel ruby frog!! or the "prototype" (titanium 1000 series frog) as I like to call it... with the best 'backside' ever! Fabulous catch!
> 
> With this and the lightning frog you'll have a threesome of ti 1000 Frogs. Awesome. Time to break out the bubbly again
> 
> Sent from the 'droid.


Thank you so much Chin. Very kind indeed. Was eying the Ruby for quite some time but really had to be ready for this. Its like stepping up to another level as you know what I mean and you have to think long and hard. Yes this time it will be a magnum bubbly and celebration time with all G forum members. Best Tom










M A G N U M this time! Rising to the occasion.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Amazing Tom! Looking forward to your pics when they all arrive!
> 
> sent with aloha


Thanks Chris. Yeah most certainly will post plenty of pics. Will be a big big party


----------



## Chrisek

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks Chris. Yeah most certainly will post plenty of pics. Will be a big big party


That one has my favorite case back of all G's. Cannot wait!

sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> That one has my favorite case back of all G's. Cannot wait!
> 
> sent with aloha


Yes me too  Cedric with his epic Mastermind paved the way!


----------



## Vade_R

Awesome Tom, you must have some deep pockets man, the trifecta of the titanium frogs. I can only imagine, I am still hoping to get the yellow one somehow this December, wear them in good health my friend



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Actually I wanted to wait with this post until my GWF-T1030E-9 has arrived within the next 10 days but I'm simply overwhelmed and tooooo excited! It seems like I have to abandon the idea, of getting more swiss made timepieces in 2014 :-( ;-)
> 
> Arrival December/January, new, NOS, never worn  Just couldn't miss this fantastic opportunity. Still some time to go but its mine


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vade_R said:


> Awesome Tom, you must have some deep pockets man, the trifecta of the titanium frogs. I can only imagine, I am still hoping to get the yellow one somehow this December, wear them in good healthy friend


Thank you very much Will. Really appreciated. Admire your outstanding collection as you know and the Frogmen in particular. At the same time I admire your great spirit and genuine enjoyment with your fellow members! Thats something very special and extremely encouraging. Talking about my pockets, well I have to slow down on the Swiss fellas for the time being but the Froggys make it not too hard for me. Take good care and thanks for your kind words. Best Tom


----------



## cedric

One of the positive about this forum is that members are happy to share their joy, as well as share the joy of others. Let's all enjoy our G-Shocks (as well as of Tom's upcoming), regardless of price, deep pockets and such!


----------



## Davidro

Scavenged up a couple 5600C variants recently
5600C-1 JDM '20BAR'
5600C-9CV yellow border.


----------



## Nodogsleep

Awaiting shipping confirmation for what is hopefully my final piece for the year 2013.










Sent from a paranoid android.


----------



## ZombieMonkey

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


S. A. L. U. T. E !!! ----:-x


----------



## raceclawt

This one came to home today,i will open the box after my work


----------



## Crater

raceclawt said:


> This one came to home today,i will open the box after my work
> 
> View attachment 1286143


Very nice  Love the keepers colors. Is this your first 5500?


----------



## raceclawt

Crater said:


> Very nice  Love the keepers colors. Is this your first 5500?


Yeah it is my first 5500!I can't deny it Crater:i saw a lot pics of your grey 5500 and that forced me to buy one! Evil place,u know


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

raceclawt said:


> This one came to home today,i will open the box after my work
> 
> View attachment 1286143


Super super nice indeed -) Really great one. Very neat. Wear it in good health and enjoy.Well done raceclawt


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

raceclawt said:


> Yeah it is my first 5500!I can't deny it Crater:i saw a lot pics of your grey 5500 and that forced me to buy one! Evil place,u know


Well done Crater


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Well done Crater


lol I have posted my grey 5500 a lot, I admit :-d

But you guys did the same to me with posting photos of Kings and then I had to get one, so we are even now


----------



## Skeptical

Not worth a new thread, but my GW-5630E-9JR (Lightning Yellow Square) arrived today:


----------



## Sedi

Skeptical said:


> Not worth a new thread, but my GW-5630E-9JR (Lightning Yellow Square) arrived today:


Whaaat? Who says this is not worth a new thread? :-d I checked the forum rules and found NOTHING that speaks against starting a new thread - even if the watch presented is *not *a Frogman, Rangeman or any other "Man" or über-expensive screwback-square. So - please - do start a thread (if you feel like it ;-))!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hi Skeptical Please dont be so sceptical ;-) Well done and big congrats. Great new lightning yellow addition. Wear it in good health and enjoy


----------



## starscream

That spongebob squarepants is totally worthy of a new thread! I think thats the 1st one on here? Or did i miss someone elses post? Congrats Skeptical! Very cool.


----------



## MCZK

Skeptical said:


> Not worth a new thread, but my GW-5630E-9JR (Lightning Yellow Square) arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 1286320


Huge congrats on this one. Definitely deserving of its own thread. Godammit, I was done for the year and now you are making me question my resolve!


----------



## koreansuperfun

I cave in. Just placed an order for the GW-A1130-1AJR. Just waiting for my shipping confirmation now. My credit card is definitely going to feel this one.


----------



## Chrisek

I cave in. Just placed an order for the GW-A1130-1AJR. Just waiting for my shipping confirmation now. My credit card is definitely going to feel this one.[/QUOTE]

Wrist shots when it arrives! I don't care for the stock photo, but saw a real life shot that looked very good. 

sent with aloha


----------



## cedric

It is one huge and gorgeous watch, too bad my wrist is just way too small for it. Look forward to the pictures and review. Congrats Chrisek.



Chrisek said:


> I cave in. Just placed an order for the GW-A1130-1AJR. Just waiting for my shipping confirmation now. My credit card is definitely going to feel this on.
> 
> Wrist shots when it arrives! I don't care for the stock photo, but saw a real life shot that looked very good.
> 
> sent with aloha


----------



## psweeting

GA-110F HyperColours Manbox. Had one before the reissue and it was the most fun watch I had to wear.


----------



## Skeptical

Thanks for the comments, everyone! I was hoping to be the first, but I believe aytch was the first to post a Lighting Yellow square: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/30th-anniversary-pieces-943344.html#post7009019


----------



## gripmaster

Aviator Reloaded... excited about this one... it is a family affair, my brother ordered a limited edition watch by
SINN, honoring the new Boeing 777 with a Model called the 777...

So, in a gesture of solidarity, both my father and I decided to also order something we wanted... and this here
was our choice...

This solidarity shopping is the base of this Forum of course, but I am happy to finally also have it come up in the family!


----------



## psweeting

Followed by this Hawaiian Lover's set, NOS


----------



## Chrisek

Psweeting, what is the "name" of the set? I'm been after these for obvious reasons, but have nothing to search on. Any help would be appreciated. 

sent with aloha


----------



## gripmaster

Chrisek said:


> Psweeting, what is the "name" of the set? I'm been after these for obvious reasons, but have nothing to search on. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> sent with aloha


super-obvious reasons! you of all people MUST have this!
It looks so cool, I would even like to have it... Arrgh!


----------



## psweeting

Chrisek said:


> Psweeting, what is the "name" of the set? I'm been after these for obvious reasons, but have nothing to search on. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> sent with aloha


I'll have a thorough check later but I seem to recall something like 'HAWLOV07'.

Found it - HALOV-7VCR


----------



## gripmaster

I H A V E to stop browsing this forum! Just placed my very first order in Japan.... this is getting out of hand...
still, now this is an exciting one! I'll say this much: there will be some Lightning in da house!


----------



## Pedro Barradas

Ordered.... at amazon.uk, more 2 g-shock  ... Both for about 150€ ;
A GW-M5610BC-1ER









and KING...a GX-56-1AER


----------



## trainerKEN

I too, just pull the trigger on a GX56... can't wait for it to come in


----------



## Piowa

Pedro Barradas said:


> Ordered.... at amazon.uk, more 2 g-shock  ... Both for about 150€ ;
> A GW-M5610BC-1ER and KING...a GX-56-1AER





trainerKEN said:


> I too, just pull the trigger on a GX56... can't wait for it to come in


When you got Kings, please report them here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gxw-56-gx56-owners-sound-off-here-lets-get-official-count-432667.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bgomez

I am excited to get this G6900 since it's my first G purchase in close to 7 years. And I am rediscovering my love for them Gs


----------



## GShockMe

Another aviator to join force. GW-A1100-1A3!


----------



## yankeexpress

Incoming! Can't wait...ANTICIPATION!

Went for the Carbon Fiber...again.


----------



## gripmaster

yankeexpress said:


> Incoming! Can't wait...ANTICIPATION!
> 
> Went for the Carbon Fiber...again.


Right there with you!!!
just received the tracking code..... GO japan post, GO!!!!
the race is on, sir!


----------



## G-Frank

Received my GS-1400-1AJF today. Rakuten made an offer I could not refuse...

Was looking for a GIEZ for a long time, an underrated G in my view.

Here is the first shot:









Still waiting for my 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Sky Cockpit, the GW-A1000FC-2AJF. 









This forum is a bad influence b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Bingo ! Just Arrived on saturday night 


































More to come tomorrow or Monday


----------



## MCZK

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Bingo ! Just Arrived on saturday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come tomorrow or Monday


woohooo! Massive congrats mate. Enjoy!


----------



## cedric

Oh my, congrats Tom, look forward to the post. Yellow Madness!!!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Bingo ! Just Arrived on saturday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come tomorrow or Monday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thank you very much MCZK and Cedric. You guys know very well how I'm feeling now  Absolute happy and hard to sleep tonight ;-) Its like Kids birthday or xmas. Yes more to come soon. Take good care. Tom


----------



## GShockMe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Bingo ! Just Arrived on saturday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come tomorrow or Monday


Looks white to me. J/K ;-)


----------



## max.doug

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Bingo ! Just Arrived on saturday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come tomorrow or Monday


Congrat Tom that is picasso or rembrant for gshock or even holy grail for me. Amazing frogie you have. 
Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk . Have a nice day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

max.doug said:


> Congrat Tom that is picasso or rembrant for gshock or even holy grail for me. Amazing frogie you have.
> Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk . Have a nice day


Max! Thank you very much. Really appreciated. More and better pics will follow together with the brother GWF-t030A. You gonna love this. Tske care and great Sunday. Tom


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My 3rd King closing in 









[ seller pics ]


----------



## ZombieMonkey

Deepsea_dweller said:


> My 3rd King closing in


you sir....are on fire!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ZombieMonkey said:


> you sir....are on fire!


Thanks ZombieMonkey


----------



## cedric

Wow Tom, you are officially banned from viewing any potential pieces for.........let see, maybe 3 days. Congrats again



Deepsea_dweller said:


> My 3rd King closing in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ seller pics ]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cedric said:


> Wow Tom, you are officially banned from viewing any potential pieces for.........let see, maybe 3 days. Congrats again


I knew you guys gonna like it. Looks really sleek. Thank you very much Cedric


----------



## Dazzr

New member here,only started with my 1st g shock in July which my wife got me a dw9300 with rose gold case. I've always had a thing for watches but never found 1 that is as comfortable as this. So my collection begins. Last Friday I got another dw9300 with white gold case, a madman angel have incoming new era ( can't remember model no). I'm on the hunt for frogman,which I've found at a good price but think getting 4 a week might upset her indoors.ill get some pics up ASAP.


----------



## gripmaster

Is there a way to boycott posts just from selected people? This is getting hard to look at, Sir...

Seriously, Tom - lets Start seeing more pics of the yellow monster!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> Is there a way to boycott posts just from selected people? This is getting hard to look at, Sir...
> 
> Seriously, Tom - lets Start seeing more pics of the yellow monster!


Yeah most certainly GM  Picking up the yellow monster tomorrow at lunchtime  and the next 2 days plenty more pics to come. 100%


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Dazzr said:


> New member here,only started with my 1st g shock in July which my wife got me a dw9300 with rose gold case. I've always had a thing for watches but never found 1 that is as comfortable as this. So my collection begins. Last Friday I got another dw9300 with white gold case, a madman angel have incoming new era ( can't remember model no). I'm on the hunt for frogman,which I've found at a good price but think getting 4 a week might upset her indoors.ill get some pics up ASAP.


Congrats Dazzr and welcome on board. It's the best G Forum on the planet IMHO. Yes pls send few pics whenever you got the chance and the time. Enjoy your stay


----------



## gripmaster

Hope it's OK I stole this image from the Ministry of G-Shock... they're really the best I could find
of this one - and also in part responsible for one of these shiny objects being on its way to me!
I'll start working on my street cred.


----------



## ZombieMonkey

dear mr.postman..........please bring my yellow froggy safe home to papa


----------



## gripmaster

Yo!!!


----------



## tavo2311

Sorry if this is a double post, got a weird error a minute ago. So anyway...

I have read here a while, but never registered until just now. I have long been into watches (since having a swatch at probably 10 years old) but never with the money to start a collection. I have a few I like that were mostly gifts. However I am now at a point in life I think I can support a little mini-addiction! I have purchased one previos G-Shock, a baby-G for my wife a while back. I've always wanted my own, so the other day I decided to step in small and order my first, very-own "G." It is a model DW-9052-1CCG with negative display. From reading many opinions here on the site it seems like a classic, solid all around version at a very affordable price. This one should be here at my office any minute. I expect (fear?) there will be MANY more to come.

Sorry I can't figure out how to post a pic yet, hopefully soon. In the meantime the watch on Amazon below:

Casio Men's DW-9052-1CCG G-Shock Military Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

-Tavo


----------



## psweeting




----------



## KarelVdD




----------



## Vade_R

This little precious yellow titanium frog is officially on its way to me.

I want to place blame on Tom, Chrisek, MCZK, and Cedric , for my wife hating my guts right now. Gonna sleep on the couch for a while.....

Actual seller's pics of the Frog in Japan


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vade_R said:


> This little precious yellow titanium frog is officially on its way to me.
> 
> I want to place blame on Tom, Chrisek, MCZK, and Cedric , for my wife hating my guts right now. Gonna sleep in the couch for a while.....
> 
> Actual seller's pics of the Frog in Japan


Awesome awesome awesome .... Big congrats Will!! Very happy you made it. Its a hell of a Frog. Simply enjoy 

Edit: i'm sure your wife will be soon very happy again. Xmas is around the corner too


----------



## MCZK

@ Vade_R
Hey, don't blame us, it's the irresistible force that is Ti Lightning Yellow. You were always going to succumb, it was just a matter of time. 
Anyway, this won't even come close to how much your collection has influenced me and probably hundreds of others into parting with our cash! 
Seriously, massive congrats on this one, you really will not regret it. 
Btw the sofa is not so bad a place to sleep, I just plan it in after I've hit the BUY button.


----------



## cedric

Wow Will congrats.. congrats and only congrats.

You can blame me, but I will blame MCZK cos he posted his first.:-d Tom and Chris is disqualified from blaming anyone; Tom pre-ordered it and Chris probably already knew he gonna get it.b-) MCZK, you can only blame Casio :-!

As for the missus, sleeping on couch is better than sleeping outside the house. Best solution is to go back to the "Wife Therapy for G-Shock Addicts", defined as entice her to do her share of shopping (or buy something for her), so that it equal out the imbalanced.

P.S. Can't wait for the unboxing thread.



Vade_R said:


> This little precious yellow titanium frog is officially on its way to me.
> 
> I want to place blame on Tom, Chrisek, MCZK, and Cedric , for my wife hating my guts right now. Gonna sleep in the couch for a while.....
> 
> Actual seller's pics of the Frog in Japan


----------



## gripmaster

bravo for ruining my day!
now I want one, and I dont see that happening...o|o|o|o|o|
anyways if the termination of your marriage should be close and should you
be willing to avoid this, I hereby declare that I will take this destructive object 
into safe custody. just say the word.
if not - swallow the blame and - have fun with it!
|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GM ! Have to admit this yellow Frog out in the snowy Alps would be something very very very special. Pls try


----------



## psweeting

psweeting said:


> View attachment 1294349
> 
> View attachment 1294351


Cancelled by the seller - if it's too good to be true it usually is...


----------



## cedric

Unfortunately some sellers are just setting a low price, hoping to fish for more bids to a high final price.



psweeting said:


> Cancelled by the seller - if it's too good to be true it usually is...


----------



## AdoBernardo

Excited for this "Black Ghost" (DW-5600BB-1JF). Hoping it will make the trip.


----------



## kumazo

I am waiting for the arrival of a tote bag.
http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/4800220912/ref=dp_change_lang?ie=UTF8&language=en_JP


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats Will! I'll take blame for it 

And as they said, I cannot blame anyone. Pre - ordered back in September, started saving in August. That part is all me. :beer:

sent with aloha


----------



## cedric

Pretty sure we are taking blame with a lot of joy!



Chrisek said:


> Congrats Will! I'll take blame for it
> 
> And as they said, I cannot blame anyone. Pre - ordered back in September, started saving in August. That part is all me. :beer:
> 
> sent with aloha


----------



## Vade_R

Yes you guys are all guilty!!! but I slept great on the couch last night, big smile on my face!!



cedric said:


> Pretty sure we are taking blame with a lot of joy!


----------



## phattbam

still searching for one under $100



AdoBernardo said:


> Excited for this "Black Ghost" (DW-5600BB-1JF). Hoping it will make the trip.


----------



## KO_81

All 3 coming this week, looking for my 2nd G-Shock 'keeper'......................




























Any thoughts?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vade_R said:


> Yes you guys are all guilty!!! but I slept great on the couch last night, big smile on my face!!


Hi Will! You have got one of the most outstanding and most astonishing Frog collections here. Always looked up to you and always will. Surely one of my idols on our great forum  This incomimg Frog is really something very very special and I'm very sure, you feel exactly the same once you start unboxing this yellow stunner.

P.S. After you read my post its very obvious who's to blame ;-) Enjoy and as I said before, I'm extremely happy for you and also for the forum. Best Tom


----------



## gripmaster

YES! Closing in.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome GM. Keep us in the loop. No matter day or night. Looking forward to the first ' in the snow ' unboxing Thread on our forum  ;-)


----------



## G-Frank

Finally found a good offer for the GW-A100A3, then missed the post man yesterday...
Have to wait till Monday or Wednesday to collect it from the post office :roll:


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome GM. Keep us in the loop. No matter day or night. Looking forward to the first ' in the snow ' unboxing Thread on our forum  ;-)


Nerve-wrecking... Now my package is only 50km away, but in customs again... would have been quicker to just fly to Tokio!
Ok wait for monday and hopefully the end of the tunnel...o|o|o|o|


----------



## G-Frank

gripmaster said:


> Nerve-wrecking... Now my package is only 50km away, but in customs again... would have been quicker to just fly to Tokio!
> Ok wait for monday and hopefully the end of the tunnel...o|o|o|o|


....tief Luft holen!....

Will be worth waiting!


----------



## Thoraldus

Thoraldus said:


> Geez! I just read about Jay (natostrapco) being out of commission these last couple months. Jay says he hopes to get my Black-Ops 5-ring stitched 24mm strap order out by Friday. So here's the plan ...
> 
> Take one GW-3500B ...
> 
> View attachment 1271644
> 
> 
> and one set of PRW-1300 NATO band adapters from TIKTOX.com
> 
> View attachment 1271645
> 
> 
> then add one Black-Ops 5-ring strap from Jay at natostrapco
> 
> View attachment 1271656
> View attachment 1271658
> View attachment 1271659
> 
> 
> As soon as I get all the pieces together I will post some pix.
> 
> Edit: I'm also going to buy the black PVD version of the strap above, I have several of them now, but none at the 24mm width I need for the GW3500. Jay is currently sold out of the 24mm black PVD Black-Ops so the brushed SS was ordered.
> 
> cheers,
> Rick
> 
> Note: Pictures of NATO straps used by permission of Jason Taras


Here are some pics of the final conversion. Turned out I had a 24mm strap on another watch I was able to "borrow" and the adapters finally came in.

























As you can see, there is plenty of room between the adapters for a 5-ring strap. Really glad I made the conversion, the Nato strap is much more comfortable.


----------



## cedric

gripmaster said:


> Nerve-wrecking... Now my package is only 50km away, but in customs again... would have been quicker to just fly to Tokio!
> Ok wait for monday and hopefully the end of the tunnel...o|o|o|o|


oh my, I would go crazy if mine got stuck over weekend., anxious for u too


----------



## Pedro Barradas

Finnaly received mines....
GX56... it´s huge... Too big for my wrist...when received, think on returning or sell it... but today used all day long.... and it´s a keeper. 
The GW5610BC... well.. still have to adjust the emtalic strap.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> Nerve-wrecking... Now my package is only 50km away, but in customs again... would have been quicker to just fly to Tokio!
> Ok wait for monday and hopefully the end of the tunnel...o|o|o|o|


Correct GM  Absolutely quicker flying to Tokyo although slightly more expensive unless you gotta plenty of miles


----------



## gripmaster

this should be nice.....


----------



## Araragi

It finnaly arrives 


















Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## MCZK

I have to say, I love this thread. I think I get nearly as excited by the Gs other members have incoming as the ones on the way to me. 
Long live this thread.


----------



## yankeexpress

MCZK said:


> I have to say, I love this thread. I think I get nearly as excited by the Gs other members have incoming as the ones on the way to me.
> Long live this thread.


I agree but my credit card is in serious jeopardy every time I view this thread! It has been an inspiration more than once already.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fasten your seat belt guys .... Finally finally finally ..... The atomic King  NOS arriving this week ..... Wow ,, think I'm waiting since June,July isn't it? So must be something very very special.









[ internet pics ]

In the same package .,.., the yellow madness continues









[ internet pics ]


----------



## yschow

This one after the Olive Green Ranger.


----------



## gripmaster

OK this is embarassing....:-( Since my package from Japan is SO not arriving, and it has in fact been in the country for over a week already, is now in the second customs control, only 20 min away from here, all the while no one seems to yet have it physically in their hands at customs, while DHL claims having delivered it -
anyways since the whole situation is making a highly impatient character like me go up the walls, something needed to happen and so I went and found something orange to help me calm my nerves.... Now let's see if that method helps - might backfire on me, as NOW I am waiting for both of them!
o|

on the plus side - this shall be a great addition to the collection. on the downside I now discovered the blue and the DGK version of this one and also want to have them. if anyone should ever want to get rid of theirs or knows where to find one - give me a shout!


----------



## Crater

gripmaster said:


> on the downside I now discovered the blue and the DGK version of this one and also want to have them. if anyone should ever want to get rid of theirs or knows where to find one - give me a shout!


Orange looks really good, I want to have one just because 

About the blue and DGK, it will be a tough one. Both are discontinued and quite limited, second hand from forum or eBay is your best bet. The prices are quite high also... good luck with the search |>


----------



## Piowa

I had an orange King, sold it and now regret. Luckily they are very easy (and extremely cheap) to find...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Piowa said:


> I had an orange King, sold it and now regret. Luckily they are very easy (and extremely cheap) to find...
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Yes, true... too bad same can't be said about 1B King. If they were so easy to get, I would probably have one by now


----------



## Piowa

Crater said:


> Yes, true... too bad same can't be said about 1B King. If they were so easy to get, I would probably have one by now


Half a year ago I was lucky to get 1B (used but like new) for 75 Euro, but haven't seen it on Polish auctions since then. Can let you know if I find one.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Piowa said:


> Half a year ago I was lucky to get 1B (used but like new) for 75 Euro, but haven't seen it on Polish auctions since then. Can let you know if I find one.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


75 €, that would be a dream for 1B, I wouldn't mind used one. I just think it would be a problem with shipping. Local country sellers usually don't like to ship outside their country. I tried few times with Croatia auction site, Austrian and Italian. Usually when someones writes them in english, they usually think it's some scam and don't want to cooperate.

Poland is big, it's a bit easier to find one. Slovenia is small, I'm probably one of 3 owners of King here :-d


----------



## Rocat

G5600KG-3

No picture because I have NOOOO computer skills and no camera. lol

It is a watch I have been looking/waiting for a long time. Finally found one here on sales forum!

11 months in and 16 G-Shocks later, I am done for a long while.

(who am I kidding) 

Maybe by the time I get my next watch, I will have a camera, or a smart phone, or at the least better computer skills.


Have a great day,


----------



## Piowa

Crater said:


> I just think it would be a problem with shipping. Local country sellers usually don't like to ship outside their country.


Don't worry. If I find one, I can buy and send it to you. 
Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Incoming soon from Japan



















Borrowed the great pic obviously, with thanks to Tanaka for their unreal skills in capturing these Gs.


----------



## Crater

Piowa said:


> Don't worry. If I find one, I can buy and send it to you.
> Cheers, Piowa


Nice, that would be amazing  Like I said, I wouldn't mind used one, with resin being easy to replace it's not a problem.

I just hope we will be able to buy replacement resins for some time more, I hope they won't cut us off with spare parts any soon?


----------



## AdoBernardo

phattbam said:


> still searching for one under $100


I almost did. Got this one for $112 net (excluding the shipping and tax). Lowest in the Rakuten market. Hope you'll find one lower than $100 since I heard they tend to drop prices before the turn of the year. Cheers!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats GM. Great looking orange King. It's on my list too. Instead of using the walls you might climb up another 1000m and taking some fantastic mountain shots with this beauty. Will freshen up body and soul. Wear it in good health and enjoy 










[image gripmaster]


----------



## SSingh1975

Same as Yschow above...Rangeman. Probably my last watch purchase for this year.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

SSingh1975 said:


> Same as Yschow above...Rangeman. Probably my last watch purchase for this year.


Never say never ;-) Enjoy the Ranger Singh


----------



## G-Frank

Finally....


----------



## gripmaster

Suspense.......


----------



## Piowa

This afternoon... hopefully... fingers crossed... again...








(not my picture)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sedi

Congrats Piowa! That pic looks really strange from that angle - makes the solar panel look like steel.

cheers, Sedi 


Piowa said:


> This afternoon... hopefully... fingers crossed... again...
> 
> View attachment 1301124
> 
> (not my picture)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cedric

Oh my, congrats on the new 56 king pickup, looking great. Envy you guys with a wrist big enough to pull it off.


----------



## Crater

cedric said:


> Oh my, congrats on the new 56 king pickup, looking great. Envy you guys with a wrist big enough to pull it off.


If you have atleast 6.7'' wrist, you can easily wear it. Maybe trim the strap and you will be ok  Don't be scared by the numbers. Unless you already tried it and didn't fit?


----------



## cedric

I actually got one, but just look very big for the skinny wrist.



Crater said:


> If you have atleast 6.7'' wrist, you can easily wear it. Maybe trim the strap and you will be ok  Don't be scared by the numbers. Unless you already tried it and didn't fit?


----------



## Pedro Barradas

I have 6.3'' (16cm) wrist, and I use a King (but I should trim 1''(25mm) of the strap).
But it's usable


----------



## Crater

It really depends on a persons taste. Some guys with big wrists don't like it and the other way around... Best to try it on and see for yourself.


----------



## cedric

Fingers crossed that one of these box


----------



## gripmaster

My customs office is located next to the freeway... So picking something up here is lacking any glamour completely! BUT - among Armenien truckers and the thundering traffic outside - lightning finally struck!!!









Decent photos will follow, but here's my very first view of the yellow Rangeman:









That's gonna be tough competition for the other Rangers in the house! WOW!!!


----------



## riffraff

My first new watch in a long while (was unemployed over the summer).

It's my first yellow G, and my first atomic. Technically my first solar G, though I have a solar Casio (AL190W-1AV).








(Not my pic)


----------



## riffraff

Also, a customized Casio MDV-106 from a forum member, as an xmas gift for a friend.








(Seller's pic)


----------



## JATO757

DW-6900SD-8JF

My second G. I've been eyeing this color for awhile now and finally pulled the trigger when it fell to $60 on Amazon.

2 days away!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnyd

Trying to decide between
*G-Shock GLX6900-1 Classic Series Quality Watch - Black*
and
*Casio DW9052-1B G-shock Sports Watch*

Maybe I'll just get both


----------



## riffraff

johnyd said:


> Trying to decide between
> *G-Shock GLX6900-1 Classic Series Quality Watch - Black*
> and
> *Casio DW9052-1B G-shock Sports Watch*
> 
> Maybe I'll just get both


For me, it'd have to the the GLX6900. Never cared much for the other's design.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chrisek

Ok, won another DW-9000.










First perfect clear resin. First bull bars. Looking forward to it. 










(Seller's photo)

sent with aloha


----------



## GShockMe

Hmm.. I have this faster than planned. But I just can't pass the deal. MTG-S1000D-1A is incoming :thumbup:









Also have a Citizen Promaster Wingman on the way. Let's see if this is the perfect ana-digit watch.


----------



## Horologic

My GR-9110BW Gulfman arrived. First impression is it fits great. Very lightweight and comfortable to wear. I forget I have it on. Despite being made of plastic and rubber, the watch has a quality feel to it. The titanium case back and engraving is cool. The contrast on the negative LCD can be difficult to see in some situations but I knew that going in. However 95% of the time it's legible with a glance. The alarms are loud enough to wake me up. The EL Lume looks cool in the dark, the bluish green color is pretty, but it's not torch like.

The watch arrived on medium battery charge. An hour in the sun brought it up to high. Overall, I'm quite pleased. I feel like I got a lot of value from Casio. Already thinking about adding another G to the stable.


----------



## kung-fusion

...


----------



## yankeexpress

kung-fusion said:


> ......should something this rare be restored? Or should it be left as it is?
> 
> seller photo:


Yes, it should be restored. I feel it is not in good enough condition as it is.


----------



## kung-fusion

...


----------



## kj2

Just ordered the GW-M5610LG-8JF Blizzard White.


----------



## bulletz

Just got this for FREE!


----------



## harald-hans

I am still waiting for this to come in the next few days ...


----------



## Simonal

Look what arrived for me today.....









Since I have all the Rangeman or should that be Rangemen? For now...!

Thought I better concentrate on the other parts of my collection....😀


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats simonal! I'm very jealous! 

sent with aloha


----------



## Araragi

I'm waiting for this 









Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## edwing206

I just bought this off a forum member! Too bad I have to wait until Christmas to wear it! :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just arrived in Hong Kong an hours ago or so...


----------



## edwing206

I have this one on the way as well...I have a problem. The first step is admitting it, right?


----------



## MCZK

edwing206 said:


> I have this one on the way as well...I have a problem. The first step is admitting it, right?


Not to worry, the fact you're here means you've already admitted it and you're among friends. The problem is those friends are going keep insisting, "just one more for the road". :-!


----------



## edwing206

Hahaha very true! One more won't hurt...;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Not sure if I did post before... Anyway its a great occasion and showing also the great G spirit of our forum..... (final) incomings (for me) in 2013 latest end of next week

[ stays with me - no surprise here ]









[ X mas gift for my girlfriend ]









[ Sending over to our distinguished member Marcos aka marcoszam in Venezuela! Arrival photos [VE] will be posted b4 New Years Eve or shortly after ]


----------



## Simonal

Chrisek said:


> Congrats simonal! I'm very jealous!
> 
> sent with aloha


Thanks I think there are to be some more additions too later...!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Congrats simonal! I'm very jealous!
> 
> sent with aloha


No need to become jealous now Chris ;-) You got sone astonishing and extraordinary additions most recently Keep enjoying... You did very very well


----------



## Chrisek

Thank you Tom! There are some G's I've been admiring for a long time. That Burning Red Frog is one of them. Just letting Simonal know I appreciate it and hoping he posts a lot in WRUW so I can enjoy his until I get one of my own 

sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Thank you Tom! There are some G's I've been admiring for a long time. That Burning Red Frog is one of them. Just letting Simonal know I appreciate it and hoping he posts a lot in WRUW so I can enjoy his until I get one of my own
> 
> sent with aloha


I know i know Chris. Was just teasing you a bit Its an awesome Burning Red Frog, .. Full marks to @Simonal   and one day we're joining him....


----------



## Simonal

Thanks guys I will post some more pictures as I am sure I will be wearing it more often. Also picked a spare replacement bezel and strap.

Here is another one to keep you going Chrisek....









Sent from my....


----------



## yankeexpress

2 cheap Solars, Both new old stock:

GL-170-3D











GW-056A










Also found a good deal on another one of these so I can wear the first as a daily driver. 
Got a great compliment on mine today while shopping.


----------



## ZombieMonkey

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Not sure if I did post before... Anyway its a great occasion and showing also the great G spirit of our forum..... (final) incomings (for me) in 2013 latest end of next week
> 
> [ stays with me - no surprise here ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ X mas gift for my girlfriend ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ Sending over to our distinguished member Marcos aka marcoszam in Venezuela! Arrival photos [VE] will be posted b4 New Years Eve or shortly after ]


U don't ever stop dont cha?  ...........yes good G spirit here!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

yankeexpress said:


> 2 cheap Solars, Both new old stock:
> 
> GL-170-3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW-056A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found a good deal on another one of these so I can wear the first as a daily driver.
> Got a great compliment on mine today while shopping.
> View attachment 1308538


This is funny, I've been debating on the GW-056 for over a week. I was not sure if I bought it I could find replacement straps, etc. I think it looks cool! It would kind of fit in with my growing "Squares" collection.

I decided on a G-7600-1V instead for something a little different.

Have a great day


----------



## playeroflife

NOLABrad said:


> This should be here by saturday!


Great colour.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arri

maybe next week,it's hard to wait


----------



## woodt3

Already made a thread for this one, but I guess its a DW-50001JF,


----------



## gripmaster

YAY found something super-funny! I predict that I will feel like a secret agent with this one.... 
excited about receiving that thingy....


----------



## phattbam

I normally dont post but I got a 2 pack of DW5030C and DW6930C on the way via eBay for $255 shipped. Both brand new.


----------



## aron

I'm straying over from f72, but just picked up a PRW2500B-3CR. First Casio I've had in years, having had a G shock once in high school which I've since misplaced...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Reloko

yankeexpress said:


>


How did you do that display?


----------



## yankeexpress

Reloko said:


> How did you do that display?


Swapped the bezels


----------



## Reloko

Nice job! I'll do that once I got my Olive Green. Thank you for your reply.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDood

A pre-owned G-7900MS-3 with yellow and black color scheme (not a picture of the watch I bought, just for reference only):










I was thinking about buying a new Mudman but saw this going for a good price on the bay. I read the review of them here and decided I'd get it while I had the chance. I hope I like it as much as everybody else seems to like theirs, it's probably the largest G I'll own, but I have an 8" wrist and think it will be alright.

The Mudman can be my next acquisition, that and a GW3500B-1A. ;-)


----------



## Rocat

I Just received this in the mail. The G7600-1V. It fits great on the wrist, very comfy. The size is a tad smaller than my G-9000. The buttons are about the same to push as a 5600 series.

Sedi was right, the display is super crisp and has great functionality. E data, 5 alarms, a 24 hour STW and 24 hour CDT.

Now I just need to track down a new blue G7600 at a good price.

Have a great day,


----------



## G-Frank

Just arrived (Edifice EQW-A1300CB-1AJF). Pics will follow soon.


----------



## OCDood

A brand new Limited Edition Metalocalypse DW-6900FSAS-1GJCU:










I had been looking at a Mudman but wasn't really excited about it and wanted to hold off on getting one till my G7900MS got here to see how I liked that. I don't own a 6900 and when I saw this it appealed to me and looked like something different that I'd like to own. It's got a cool back light image too.

It hasn't got solar power or atomic timekeeping and it seems like most of those I own spend the majority of the time sitting in the window, so it's something besides my 5600 I'll probably actually wear.

You can get bullbars for the 6900 too, so I might dress it up some when I get the chance.


----------



## deathmasx

OCDood said:


> A brand new Limited Edition Metalocalypse DW-6900FSAS-1GJCU:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been looking at a Mudman but wasn't really excited about it and wanted to hold off on getting one till my G7900MS got here to see how I liked that. I don't own a 6900 and when I saw this it appealed to me and looked like something different that I'd like to own. It's got a cool back light image too.
> 
> It hasn't got solar power or atomic timekeeping and it seems like most of those I own spend the majority of the time sitting in the window, so it's something besides my 5600 I'll probably actually wear.
> 
> You can get bullbars for the 6900 too, so I might dress it up some when I get the chance.


awesome. got it as well and i love it. like the gunmetal and simple look of it. one of my favorites as i'm a huge metalocalypse fan


----------



## fatiredflyer

Just arrived, the GW500A-1V.
I bought it for my Grandson, as his first GShock, in really beautiful condition.
I hope he appreciates the "vintage" designation.
It's my intention to give it to him with all possible functions disabled, and the time and zone incorrect, when I hand him the manual.
He's smart and inquisitive, and the hope is he learns to use it as intended.
I've read that some of these "antiques" are problematic "sync'ers", but this one updated the first night, but not the second...


----------



## kung-fusion

Why did no one else bid on this??? Is it because there is a big scratch on the caseback? Regardless, (I am going to try and sand/polish out the scratch on the caseback) I just won this auction for the starting price of $199, and the resin looks new all around. Just needs a little cleaning on the crystal edges. This will go great with the blue Triple Crown I just got.










But it is not this one that I am excited about. I don't want to say what the other one is because I don't want to jinx it. Yesterday somethng came up, so rare I have never, ever seen one for sale in three years of tracking auctions on ebay and yahoo japan, so I had to go for it. I made the seller an offer to buy it now and he accepted. I don't think he knew why I offered as much as I did. I wanted to offer just enough that he was sure to accept the offer, but not so much that he thought he had something rare and special on his hands. I think I offered a fair price, and considering I have never seen one for sale I have no idea if it is even valuable or not. But anyway, more info to come later.


----------



## cedric

Looks great Kung, 199 is a fantastic deal. Can't wait for the other one.



kung-fusion said:


> Why did no one else bid on this??? Is it because there is a big scratch on the caseback? Regardless, (I am going to try and sand/polish out the scratch on the caseback) I just won this auction for the starting price of $199, and the resin looks new all around. Just needs a little cleaning on the crystal edges. This will go great with the blue Triple Crown I just got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is not this one that I am excited about. I don't want to say what the other one is because I don't want to jinx it. Yesterday somethng came up, so rare I have never, ever seen one for sale in three years of tracking auctions on ebay and yahoo japan, so I had to go for it. I made the seller an offer to buy it now and he accepted. I don't think he knew why I offered as much as I did. I wanted to offer just enough that he was sure to accept the offer, but not so much that he thought he had something rare and special on his hands. I think I offered a fair price, and considering I have never seen one for sale I have no idea if it is even valuable or not. But anyway, more info to come later.


----------



## wadefish

oops... wrong thread. my seiko didn't belong here. sorry guys.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Kung and congrats  Now we're excited about the other incoming. Any hint  ;-)


----------



## kung-fusion

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome Kung and congrats  Now we're excited about the other incoming. Any hint  ;-)


It is a subtle variation of a classic. It's old and there aren't any photos of it on the internet anywhere that I can find. I have never seen one before, only read about it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kung-fusion said:


> It is a subtle variation of a classic. It's old and there aren't any photos of it on the internet anywhere that I can find. I have never seen one before, only read about it.


Okey dokey Lets wait and see then. Very cool Kung


----------



## cedric

.


----------



## OCDood

I've got a G9000-1V Mudman incoming that should be here before Christmas.


----------



## Chrisek

Ordered!










sent with aloha


----------



## Crater

Congrats Chris, I'm not well familiar with collaborations, but this is defenetly the one to get 

Looking forward to some photos


----------



## Simonal

Right I got a few things incoming ....

One of these....









And also one of these....









And I just got one of these ....









.....and something more too but more details later....


----------



## yankeexpress

Simonal said:


> Right I got a few things incoming ....
> 
> One of these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just got one of these ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and something more too but more details later....


Choice Gs....good going, especially the Mudman.


----------



## Simonal

yankeexpress said:


> Choice Gs....good going, especially the Mudman.


Thanks yes I do love this watch too


----------



## G-Frank

Just arrived after a long waiting time.








GW-A1000FC-2ACR


----------



## Chrisek

Big haul simonal!

sent with aloha


----------



## Simonal

Chrisek said:


> Big haul simonal!
> 
> sent with aloha


Thanks yes and there is more to come ....😉😉


----------



## dlavi

My GWM5610 arrived today. So far I like it a lot. I was surprised the solar battery arrived with the charge on high.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> Thanks yes and there is more to come ....😉😉


Super duper cool Simonal. I very much like them all! Well done


----------



## woodt3

I think I have this incoming, as my experience with Bitrade_Corp showed, winning and auction and paying for it on eBay, isn't enough


----------



## gripmaster

OK OK OK....... I cracked.... finally..... gotta have it:


----------



## yankeexpress

Incoming Ocean Grey 25th Anniversary Gulfman GW-9125D to go with my Ocean Grey 25th square DW-5025D


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super duper cool Simonal. I very much like them all! Well done


Thanks very much.

Well some of the others are in my other post .......

But I am now the proud possessor of LY TI Frog.....









And I must agree with those that have said it before fantastic piece really fantastic and then there is this...

A Leatherback G-Shock Casio by men's file a truly customised and unique piece featured in GQ and only one of 50 ever made......










And yes there are more to come.


----------



## Chrisek

Simonal, if you don't mind: which region did you buy your LY? What # did you get?

sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chrisek said:


> Simonal, if you don't mind: which region did you buy your LY? What # did you get?
> 
> sent with aloha


Here you go Chris ...
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=957146


----------



## Chrisek

Thank you Tom! Ignore previous post and great thread Simonal!

sent with aloha


----------



## D1cky986

Finally gave in and ordered the Gset-30 from Rakuten, decent price and 10X points into my account as well, nearly got enough for a freebie now..!!


----------



## Redcrow

DW9050 incoming.


----------



## Crater

Are we starting new Incoming thread in 2014? I think it we should


----------



## starscream

Crater said:


> Are we starting new Incoming thread in 2014? I think it we should


agreed! go for it!


----------



## Rocat

starscream1017 said:


> agreed! go for it!


 Shouldn't we wait at least until January 1st? Just a thought


----------



## starscream

Rocat said:


> Shouldn't we wait at least until January 1st? Just a thought


I guess if people have stuff on the way that is expected to arrive in 2014 then it's okay. A lot of these Japan stores are closed for the holidays or will be closing soon so people might get stuff they order now in 2014..

personally, I actually don't like this thread, I enjoy browsing it.. but never post here. I feel like it spoils the whole suspense of the unboxing threads that people do, I like the whole surprise element of those threads and this kinda takes away from that.


----------



## jumpstat

Since its my 1st G-Shock, I'm pretty giddy and can't wait till Monday. Its the Rangeman DW-9400-1DR in standard positive black..


----------



## Crater

starscream1017 said:


> I guess if people have stuff on the way that is expected to arrive in 2014 then it's okay. A lot of these Japan stores are closed for the holidays or will be closing soon so people might get stuff they order now in 2014..
> 
> personally, I actually don't like this thread, I enjoy browsing it.. but never post here. I feel like it spoils the whole suspense of the unboxing threads that people do, I like the whole surprise element of those threads and this kinda takes away from that.


I think we can start 2014 one in 2014, just so the date will match with title 

I will try to start it on January 1st, but if someone will be quicker then me, then ok |>


----------



## Chrisek

Actually we can title it with "2014" in it. Only saying that because some of our current orders will be coming in next year, so could start a little sooner . . . 

sent with aloha


----------



## Crater

Ok then, Chris makes good point 

We have new Incoming thread for 2014, please post in new topic |>

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/what-do-you-have-incoming-2014-edition-957432.html

[To prevent bumping this thread to the to I have locked this thread. Just go to the thread above to continue showing your new gems for 2014. Sjors, Moderator G-Shock Forum]


----------

